# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Fórmula 1

## Luján

Hola!

Mensaje especial para nuestro Jr.  :Wink: 

Como anticipo a lo que viene (que realmente ya está aquí, excepto los pilotos) este fin de semana a Valencia os pongo unas imágenes captadas por mí desde la azotea del edificio en el que vivo, y desde pie de pista, en 2008.


Ojo!! Massa y Hamilton pegándose hasta en los entrenamientos libres del sábado  :EEK!:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Como anticipo a lo que viene (que realmente ya está aquí, excepto los pilotos) este fin de semana a Valencia os pongo unas imágenes captadas por mí desde la azotea del edificio en el que vivo, y desde pie de pista, en 2008.


Vaya fin de semana que te vas a pegar... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Smile: , quien pudiera  :Wink:  supongo que no te veremos el pelo hasta el lunes o el martes no???  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Asi te haces de un casco de Alonso... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Vaya fin de semana que te vas a pegar..., quien pudiera  supongo que no te veremos el pelo hasta el lunes o el martes no??? 
> 
> Asi te haces de un casco de Alonso...


No te creas. Más bien estaré encerrado en casa, con las ventanas cerradas y haciendo yoga para soportar el ruido. Excepto el sábado durante la calsificación y el domingo durante la carrera, que estaré, como cad 15 días pegado a la tele.

Se ve más y mejor en la tele que en vivo. Te puedes enterar de todo lo que pasa en el circuito.

En esta web está el horario del GP. No molestan tanto los F1 como todas las carreras "soporte" que hacen aprovechando el lío de los grandes.

----------


## ben-amar Jr

> No te creas. Más bien estaré encerrado en casa, con las ventanas cerradas y haciendo yoga para soportar el ruido. Excepto el sábado durante la calsificación y el domingo durante la carrera, que estaré, como cad 15 días pegado a la tele.
> 
> Se ve más y mejor en la tele que en vivo. Te puedes enterar de todo lo que pasa en el circuito.


Sí, pero desde tu casa se puede ver como en las fotos que has puesto. Y con el ruido de los motores.
¡Vaya olorcito a gasolina!
Son unas fotos muy bonitas.
Gracias Lujan, un abrazo

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno, bueno, bueno. Ya está aquí este GP. A ver ben-amar Jr, dinos tu predicción para la carrera. Yo digo que Halminton se la pega y que Alonso como mínimo 3º :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Luján

> Bueno, bueno, bueno. Ya está aquí este GP. A ver ben-amar Jr, dinos tu predicción para la carrera. Yo digo que Halminton se la pega y que Alonso como mínimo 3º.


Ha que ver si las evoluciones del Ferrari funcionan, pero no hay que olvidarse que los demás equipos también traerán evoluciones.

Visto lo visto, y sabiendo que el VSC es un circuito rápido, creo que los MCLaren estarán otra vez arriba, mezclados con los RedBull. Los Ferrari se pelearán por separado: Alonso con los MCLaren y RedBull y Massa con los Mercedes, Renault y Force India.

No creo que Alonso pueda pasar de la 4ª posición (5º en Clasificación)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ha que ver si las evoluciones del Ferrari funcionan


Va a ser que no  :Wink:  :Big Grin: . No necesitan una evolución, necesitan un coche nuevo  :Embarrassment: 




> No creo que Alonso pueda pasar de la 4ª posición (5º en Clasificación)


Muy optimista eres... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin: , sobre todo, viendo la mi**da de clasificaciones que ha echo Alonso (unas por fallos suyos y otras por el equipo)...lo veo otra vez por detrás de Alguersuari en la clasifica... :Wink: 

Y ahora hagamos balance de todo y sumémoslo:

Coche regular tirando a petardo + clasificaciones horrosoras + tongazo de la maFIA Inglesa... = un rosquito  :Embarrassment:  :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Sois más negativos.... :Mad: , pero teneis algo de razón, sobre todo con maFIA. :Mad:

----------


## Luján

> Sois más negativos...., pero teneis algo de razón, sobre todo con maFIA.


Siempre negatifo! nunca pisitifo! (Van Gaal)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Es mejor ser negativos y tener una alegría que ser positivos y darnos con las puertas en las narices.

Como decía el calvo de la sexta: Con Hamilton las normas siempre son "después de".

----------


## F. Lázaro

> teneis algo de razón, sobre todo con maFIA.


Sin comentarios...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Me encanta... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fi7sd...eature=related

No puedo dejar de verlo... :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Me encanta...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fi7sd...eature=related
> 
> No puedo dejar de verlo...


Jajajajaja, cuando lo vi en directo por la tele en el bar no me lo creia. Se puso el bar entero a celebrarlo jajajajaja. Cuando Halminton la pifia o se sale o se la pega siempre lo celebro y lo celebraré(y seguro que Alonso también) :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

A ver si algún año, hacemos una QDD los de embalses en tu azotea, pero eso sí, un día que haya carrera y con unas cervecitas...  saludos!!!

----------


## Luján

> A ver si algún año, hacemos una QDD los de embalses en tu azotea, pero eso sí, un día que haya carrera y con unas cervecitas...  saludos!!!



Molaría, pero va a estar difícil por varios motivos:

1- Sólo pueden acceder a dentro del circuito los residentes, y con más acreditaciones que para entrar en Fort Knox.  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 
2- Sólo está permitido tener a 1 o 2 invitados por vivienda. :Frown:  :Frown: 

y la más importante:

3- Estoy de prestado en este piso, y para el verano me mudaré  :Embarrassment:  :Cool:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Jajajajaja, cuando lo vi en directo por la tele en el bar no me lo creia.


Ni yo tampoco... :Big Grin: 




> Cuando Halminton la pifia o se sale o se la pega siempre lo celebro y lo celebraré(y seguro que Alonso también)


Yo tambien, y supongo que a todo el que le guste la F1 también. Es que después de la que liaron como para no... :Embarrassment:

----------


## ben-amar

Teniendo en cuenta las clasificaciones y lo que ha venido haciendo el coche,.... Alonso quedará 3º. Creo. Si hace mejor le regalo una gorra :Big Grin: 
Ben-Amar Jr., cuando se relaje de la excitacion de haber terminado la Primaria, contestará a todos.
Lujan, con las fotos, le has dado duro :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Sólo pueden acceder a dentro del circuito los residentes, y con más acreditaciones que para entrar en Fort Knox.


Sabes a lo que me dedicaría yo como me pongan una cosa así, dar por ... todo el santo día a los que se encargan de controlar esas acreditaciones, entrando y saliendo constantemente




> Sólo está permitido tener a 1 o 2 invitados por vivienda


Quien ha impuesto esa norma???  :Confused:

----------


## Luján

> Sabes a lo que me dedicaría yo como me pongan una cosa así, dar por ... todo el santo día a los que se encargan de controlar esas acreditaciones, entrando y saliendo constantemente


Si ya casi lo hago: Salir al trabajo, entrar a comer, salir al gimnasio, entrar a cenar....

Y casi siempre me encuentro al mismo gordo gil******s en el control.




> Quien ha impuesto esa norma???


Pues los que han dado las acreditaciones: 1 para cada residente (según DNI, al menos no piden certificado del padrón), 2 invitaciones por vivienda, y 1 o 2 autorizaciones, según el número de residentes, para vehículos.

Ah! y no se puede entrar andando. O entras con tu coche acreditado o esperas uno de los monovolumen lanzadera que han habilitado.


Tengo curiosidad por saber si el evento tiene los permisos municipales para el corte de vías por actividad deportiva.  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Si ya casi lo hago: Salir al trabajo, entrar a comer, salir al gimnasio, entrar a cenar....
> 
> Y casi siempre me encuentro al mismo gordo gil******s en el control.


 :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: 




> Pues los que han dado las acreditaciones: 1 para cada residente (según DNI, al menos no piden certificado del padrón), 2 invitaciones por vivienda, y 1 o 2 autorizaciones, según el número de residentes, para vehículos.
> 
> Ah! y no se puede entrar andando. O entras con tu coche acreditado o esperas uno de los monovolumen lanzadera que han habilitado.


Me refiero, que quien a tenido esa brillante idea de poner esas normas, si el ayuntamiento, la maFIA, la empresa que organiza el evento,...

----------


## Luján

> Me refiero, que quien a tenido esa brillante idea de poner esas normas, si el ayuntamiento, la maFIA, la empresa que organiza el evento,...


Pues si no me equivoco, las normas las ha puesto Valmor Sport, organizadora del evento.
El ayuntamiento no ha hecho más que decir "Sí, ¿para cuándo lo quieres?" a todo lo que ha pedido Valmor.


EDIT: Este año no habrá fotos a pie de pista. La valla que nos separaba de la zona restringida a fotógrafos y comisarios (si os fijáis en las fotos aparecen dos vallas, la del muro del circuito, pegada al asfalto, y otra un par de metros más atrás, que aparece desenfocada al estar justo al lado de la cámara) este año está tapada.

Vamos, que nos jo*** durante 1 semana con las acreditaciones y más de 2 meses con las modificaciones en las calles y ni siquiera nos dejan sacar unas fotos en condiciones.  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> 1- Sólo pueden acceder a dentro del circuito los residentes, y con más acreditaciones que para entrar en Fort Knox. 
> *2- Sólo está permitido tener a 1 o 2 invitados por vivienda.*



Pues yo como F. Lázaro, tdo el dia entrando y saliendo, pero cada hora y el segurata que se j**a. :Mad:  :Mad: 


Bueno y si tienes cena familiar en la casa que?, que le den por **** a la cena no? :Mad:  :Mad: .

----------


## Luján

> [...]
> Bueno y si tienes cena familiar en la casa que?, que le den por **** a la cena no?.


Hombre! siempre puedes convertirla en una semana de convivencia  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: . Los metes el domingo anterior antes de que cierren y no los sueltas hasta el domingo de la carrera cuando abran por la noche.


Por cierto... que hoy, cuando vuelva a casa, entraré durante la segunda sesión de entrenamientos libres... no sé si equivocarme de entrada y en vez de entrar por el túnel de acceso BAJO el circuito entrar AL circuito.  :Cool:  :Big Grin:  :Cool:  :Big Grin:  :Cool: 


EDIT:

Primer piloto de F1 en dar una vuelta completa cronometrada este año al VSC: Luca di Grassi: 1:49.569
Récord de la pista: 1:38.683, Timo Glock, 2009

----------


## Luján

Ya ha concluido la 1ª sesión de entrenamientos libres del GP. de Europa de F1.

Estos son algunos de los tiempos marcados:

1. Rosberg: 1:41.175
2. Hamilton: 1:41.339
3. Button: 1:41.383
...
9. Alonso: 1:42.421
...
15. De La Rosa: 1:43.397
...
18. Alguersuari: 1:44.183
...
24. Di Grassi: 1:47.356


Los libres de los viernes no suelen ser reflejo de la velocidad de los monoplazas, pero no se puede evitar ver la diferencia de mas de 1 segundo entre Rosberg o Hamilton y Alonso.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pues si no me equivoco, las normas las ha puesto Valmor Sport, organizadora del evento.
> El ayuntamiento no ha hecho más que decir "Sí, ¿para cuándo lo quieres?" a todo lo que ha pedido Valmor.


Ok  :Wink: ...vamos, que la empresa ésta ha hecho con toda la zona lo que le ha salido de los co**nes, para forrarse a costa de la carrera y de pu**ar a los residentes de esa zona y el ayuntamiento se ha limitado a decir...: de 500 y en un maletín negro de cuero por favor  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin: 




> Este año no habrá fotos a pie de pista. La valla que nos separaba de la zona restringida a fotógrafos y comisarios (si os fijáis en las fotos aparecen dos vallas, la del muro del circuito, pegada al asfalto, y otra un par de metros más atrás, que aparece desenfocada al estar justo al lado de la cámara) este año está tapada.
> 
> Vamos, que nos jo*** durante 1 semana con las acreditaciones y más de 2 meses con las modificaciones en las calles y ni siquiera nos dejan sacar unas fotos en condiciones. mad:


Lo típico, hay que sacar perras como sea, y si quieres sacar imágenes, pues ya sabe lo que te toca...una buena transferencia bancaria a la cuenta de la empresa ésta... :Mad:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pues yo como F. Lázaro, tdo el dia entrando y saliendo, pero cada hora y el segurata que se j**a.


Cada hora??  :Confused:  cada 10 minutos lo hacía yo...entraba donde esté el segurata, y en cuanto llegara a la puerta de casa, me daba la vuelta, y a salir, del recinto, y otra vez a entrar y así...

Y que te diga algo la organización... :Cool: 

Supongo que los residentes de esa zona evitarán "jaleos" como hacemos todos, pero como alguno los tenga "cuadraos" y tenga para permitirse un abogado en los tiempos que corremos y tirar "palante", puede rascar, porque seguro que más de una ley se saltan a la torera, porque como seguramente me podrá confirmar Luján, por las noches, seguro que ha habido más ruido del permitido (toretes de carga y descarga, montaje de instalaciones, vallas, etc)...y por el día ni te cuento...)"polvajerío" a tutiplén...,ruidos durante el montaje del circuito y durante el rodaje de los monoplazas (los F1 precisamente no son silenciosos, yo los he visto rodar relativamente cerca y eso parecen Eurofigthers a rás de suelo) en fin  :Embarrassment: 

Que se vayan a hacer la carrera al bonito circuito de Cheste, que está al lado, pero que dejen a la gente en paz...verás como cerca de algún político o pez gordo ya tendrán cuidadito de no montar ningún espectáculo de estos...




> Bueno y si tienes cena familiar en la casa que?, que le den por **** a la cena no?.


Eso relativamente. Como ya he dicho, porque solemos evitar meternos en "fregaos" y ya dejarlo estar...pero vamos, a mí me montan una cosa así, y ahora que venga a decirme una empresa o el ayuntamiento que no puede entar nadie en mi propiedad o que no puedo subir a la azotea a grabar, tomar imágenes, como si me quiero tomar un sol y sombra...que si hace falta, aviso a toda la familia + amigos para que vayan todos los días...y que tengan los co**nes de decirme que no pueden pasar.

En mi casa y en mi propiedad haré lo que me salga de las narices, que mientras que no tenga en mis manos una orden judicial firme que prohiba la entrada a la vivienda, yo llevaré allí a quien me salga de...

Perdón por el tono de algunas expresiones, mira que me gusta la F1, pero en los circuitos, me caliento de momento solo con ver lo que se permite con tal de que una empresa o las que sean se forren a dos manos por montar un evento así jo**endo a todos los demás, y que encima te restringan el acceso a tu propia casa y demás normativas absurdas.

Por cierto, un amigo que tengo que es de "bolsillo ancho  :Big Grin: " tiene un barquito y no estoy seguro del todo, pero creo recordar que me dijo que "aparcar" el barco para ver la carrera le pedían 60.000 eurazos creo que era. Como sea así...ya les vale macho, ni que fuera el puerto de Mónaco... :Mad:  ya puede tener buenas vistas de la carrera, porque vamos...joer con la crisis...vaya apretón.

PD. Yo no sé si la veré o no...este fin de semana vaya dos acontecimientos que voy a tener...a ver cual decido perderme:

* GP de Valencia y ver esas supuestas mejoras del Ferrari  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
* 57º Cto del Mundo de Pesca en Agua Dulce en el embalse de Montijo, en las cercanías del Polígono de Mérida  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Difícil decisión... :Embarrassment: 

Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

> Ok ...vamos, que la empresa ésta ha hecho con toda la zona lo que le ha salido de los co**nes, para forrarse a costa de la carrera y de pu**ar a los residentes de esa zona y el ayuntamiento se ha limitado a decir...: de 500 y en un maletín negro de cuero por favor


Pues no sé. El ayuntamiento, la Generalitat y el Gobierno han tenido que pagar un canon de seis ceros de euros por traerse el GP, así que yo creo que cobrar no cobrarán mucho.
Quizás indirectamente por medio de los impuestos de las ventas, etc.




> Lo típico, hay que sacar perras como sea, y si quieres sacar imágenes, pues ya sabe lo que te toca...una buena transferencia bancaria a la cuenta de la empresa ésta...


¿¿Encima que casi me impiden entrar en mi casa les tengo que pagar?? Vamos, ni un céntimo de  pienso darles.

Todavía tengo la azotea para sacar fotos, y que se atrevan a venir a taparla!!!  :Mad:  :Mad:  Les tiro una caja de clavos a la pista.

----------


## Luján

> Cada hora??  cada 10 minutos lo hacía yo...entraba donde esté el segurata, y en cuanto llegara a la puerta de casa, me daba la vuelta, y a salir, del recinto, y otra vez a entrar y así...
> 
> Y que te diga algo la organización...
> 
> Supongo que los residentes de esa zona evitarán "jaleos" como hacemos todos, pero como alguno los tenga "cuadraos" y tenga para permitirse un abogado en los tiempos que corremos y tirar "palante", puede rascar, porque seguro que más de una ley se saltan a la torera, porque como seguramente me podrá confirmar Luján, por las noches, seguro que ha habido más ruido del permitido (toretes de carga y descarga, montaje de instalaciones, vallas, etc)...y por el día ni te cuento...)"polvajerío" a tutiplén...,ruidos durante el montaje del circuito y durante el rodaje de los monoplazas (los F1 precisamente no son silenciosos, yo los he visto rodar relativamente cerca y eso parecen Eurofigthers a rás de suelo) en fin 
> 
> Que se vayan a hacer la carrera al bonito circuito de Cheste, que está al lado, pero que dejen a la gente en paz...verás como cerca de algún político o pez gordo ya tendrán cuidadito de no montar ningún espectáculo de estos...
> 
> 
> ...


De acuerdo del todo contigo, pero así son las cosas. Para el año que viene por mi parte ya tendré la casa a unos 25Km de allí, así que no me molestará.

Quizás pueda darte una pequeña ayuda a tu decisión: Ve la Campeonato de pesca y llévate un DVD con TDT portátil. Si pillas cobertura genial, y si no... pues también la retransmiten por alguna radio.

De todos modos puedes verla por la tarde- noche, en diferido, a través de al web de La Sexta (y no sé si la de C9)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Les tiro una caja de clavos a la pista.


Jajajaja, no había caído... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin: 

Oye, pues no está mal pensado  :Embarrassment: , un par de ellos al paso de los McLaren y los Red Bull no vendrían mal  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  jajajaja  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

Tras 15 minutos de la segunda sesión de entrenamientos libres Alonso mantiene la vuelta más rápida de la sesión con un tiempo de 1:39.767, 0.253 segundos más rápido de Sutil y casi a 0.9 de Hamilton 9º clasificado por el momento.

Mañana a estas horas sabremos las últimas posiciones de la parrilla de salida.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ya ha concluido la 1ª sesión de entrenamientos libres del GP. de Europa de F1.
> 
> Estos son algunos de los tiempos marcados:
> 
> 1. Rosberg: 1:41.175
> 2. Hamilton: 1:41.339
> 3. Button: 1:41.383
> ...
> 9. Alonso: 1:42.421
> ...





> Tras 15 minutos de la segunda sesión de entrenamientos libres Alonso mantiene la vuelta más rápida de la sesión con un tiempo de 1:39.767, 0.253 segundos más rápido de Sutil y casi a 0.9 de Hamilton 9º clasificado por el momento.
> 
> Mañana a estas horas sabremos las últimas posiciones de la parrilla de salida.


Jajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , ya mismo capaces de venir los de La Sexta, a ver que pasa, que le estás quitando todo el protagonismo a Lobato... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Jajajaja , ya mismo capaces de venir los de La Sexta, a ver que pasa, que le estás quitando todo el protagonismo a Lobato...


Jeje

Que vengan! que vengan, que seguro que les salgo más rentable que Lobato.


Media hora de libres, y Vettel ahora es el líder con un tiempo 0.039 segundos más rápido que Alonso.

EDIT:

Algo ha pasado, porque han sacado la bandera roja (suspensión temporal de la prueba)

Ya está claro: Massa se la ha pegado en la curva 5, donde se quedó Alonso en 2008.

----------


## REEGE

La verdad es que genial, tener el el foro una azotea y un corresponsal, que nos tenga informados de todo lo que ocurre, así no tenemos que recurrir al teletexto!!!
Ah, F. Lázaro, el nuestro tiene más pelo!!! Me quedo con Luján, antes que con el Lobato, que tiene muy endiosado a Alonso.

----------


## Luján

> La verdad es que genial, tener el el foro una azotea y un corresponsal, que nos tenga informados de todo lo que ocurre, así no tenemos que recurrir al teletexto!!!
> Ah, F. Lázaro, el nuestro tiene más pelo!!! Me quedo con Luján, antes que con el Lobato, que tiene muy endiosado a Alonso.


Lo que cuento lo veo en el Live Timing de f1.com. Que estoy en el curro!!!

Ahora me iré pa'casa a ver si me dejan entrar. :Cool:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Vettel ahora es el líder con un tiempo 0.039 segundos más rápido que Alonso.


 :EEK!: ...eso se puede medir con esa precisión en bichos que van a 300 y pico???  :Confused:  La leche  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Embarrassment: 




> Massa se la ha pegado en la curva 5, donde se quedó Alonso en 2008.


Ae si acaso se la pega el niñato... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Por cierto...entre el calor que hará en Valencia, la temperatura de la pista, unido a que es rápido...las ruedas el Hamilton las hará polvo no???  :Confused:  A ver si acaso se las cepilla en la carrera  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luján

> ...eso se puede medir con esa precisión en bichos que van a 300 y pico???  La leche


Ya te digo. La electrónica hace milagros.





> Ae si acaso se la pega el niñato... Por cierto...entre el calor que hará en Valencia, la temperatura de la pista, unido a que es rápido...las ruedas el Hamilton las hará polvo no???  A ver si acaso se las cepilla en la carrera


Pues en torno a los 30º el aire, cerca de 40º puede estar la pista.

Esperemos que Alonso las cuide mejor que Haimito.

----------


## Luján

Ya ha concluido la segunda sesión de libres.

Alonso ha quedado primero, tal como se ve en la lista inferior, modificada de la web oficial www.f1.com

*Posición*, numero, *piloto*, equipo, tiempo, _intervalo_, vueltas
*1*             8             *Alonso* Ferrari                                         1:39.283 _0.000_                                                                          33
*2*             5             *Vettel* RedBull                                         1:39.339 _                                                                          0.056_             27
*3*             6             *Webber* RedBull                                         1:39.427                                                                           _0.144_             29
*4*             4             *Rosberg* Mercedes                                         1:39.650                                                                           _0.367_             22
*5*             2             *Hamilton* McLaren                                         1:39.749 _                                                                          0.466_             24
*6*             11             *Kubica* Renault                                         1:39.880                                                                           _0.597_             28
*7*             7             *Massa* Ferrari                                         1:39.947                                                                           _0.664_             22
*8*             14             *Sutil* Force  India                                        1:40.020                                                                           _0.737_             30
*9*             1 *Button* McLaren                                         1:40.029                                                                           _0.746_             27
*10*             9 *Barrichello* Williams                                         1:40.174                                                                           _0.891_             33
*11*             3             *Schumacher* Mercedes                                         1:40.287                                                                           _1.004_             24
*12*             15 *Liuzzi* Force  India                                        1:40.387                                                                           _1.104_             33
*13*             12             *Petrov* Renault                                         1:40.618                                                                           _1.335_             29
*14*             23 *Kobayashi* Sauber                                        1:40.906                                                                           _1.623_             34
*15*             22 *de la  Rosa* Sauber                                        1:40.945                                                                           _1.662_             30
*16*             16 *Buemi* ToroRosso                                         1:41.115                                                                           _1.832_             35
*17*             10 *Hulkenberg* Williams                                         1:41.371                                                                           _2.088_             30
*18*             17 *Alguersuari* ToroRosso                                         1:41.457                                                                           _2.174_             36
*19*             19 *Kovalainen* Lotus                                         1:42.467                                                                           _3.184_             31
*20*             18 *Trulli* Lotus                                         1:42.993                                                                           _3.710_             30
*21*             24 *Glock* Virgin                                         1:43.811                                                                           _4.528_             14
*22*             25 *di  Grassi* Virgin                                         1:43.854                                                                           _4.571_             27
*23*             21 *Senna* Hispania                                         1:44.095                                                                           _4.812_             24
*24*             20 *Chandhok* Hispania                                         1:44.566                                                                           _5.283_             21

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues tras esta sesión se demuestra lo que vale el ferrari de Alonso y este creo que ha estado probando para la carrera pues es el 3º tras los Toro Rosso que más vueltas ha dado. A ver lo que hace mañana en la clasificación.
 Después de eso se sabrá lo que hará en la carrera. :Big Grin: 


Saludos :Wink:

----------


## sergiako

Bueno a acabado la 3ª sesion de libres y los resultados son estos:

Pos    No                                                              
1  	 5  	Sebastian Vettel  	RBR-Renault 	1:38.052 

2 	 11 	Robert Kubica 	Renault 	1:38.154 	 0.102 

3 	 6 	Mark Webber 	RBR-Renault 	1:38.313 	 0.261 

4 	 14 	Adrian Sutil 	Force India-Mercedes 	1:38.500 	 0.448 

5 	 8 	Fernando Alonso 	Ferrari 	1:38.513 	 0.461 

6 	 9 	Rubens Barrichello 	Williams-Cosworth 	1:38.623 	 0.571 

7 	 15 	Vitantonio Liuzzi 	Force India-Mercedes 	1:38.676 	 0.624 

8 	 7 	Felipe Massa 	Ferrari 	1:38.686 	 0.634 

9 	 1 	Jenson Button 	McLaren-Mercedes 	1:38.769 	 0.717 

10 	 2 	Lewis Hamilton 	McLaren-Mercedes 	1:38.816 	 0.764 

11 	 4 	Nico Rosberg 	Mercedes GP 	1:38.822 	 0.770 

12 	 16 	Sebastien Buemi 	STR-Ferrari 	1:39.050 	 0.998 

13 	 10 	Nico Hulkenberg 	Williams-Cosworth 	1:39.105 	 1.053 

14 	 12 	Vitaly Petrov 	Renault 	1:39.113 	 1.061

15 	 3 	Michael Schumacher 	Mercedes GP 	1:39.222 	 1.170 

16 	 17 	Jaime Alguersuari 	STR-Ferrari 	1:39.392 	 1.340

17 	 23 	Kamui Kobayashi 	BMW Sauber-Ferrari 	1:39.527 	 1.475 

18 	 22 	Pedro de la Rosa 	BMW Sauber-Ferrari 	1:39.699 	 1.647

19 	 19 	Heikki Kovalainen 	Lotus-Cosworth 	1:41.303 	 3.251 

20 	 18 	Jarno Trulli 	Lotus-Cosworth 	1:41.428 	 3.376 

21 	 24 	Timo Glock 	Virgin-Cosworth 	1:41.955 	 3.903 

22 	 25 	Lucas di Grassi 	Virgin-Cosworth 	1:42.354 	 4.302 

23 	 21 	Bruno Senna 	HRT-Cosworth 	1:42.611 	 4.559 

24 	 20 	Karun Chandhok 	HRT-Cosworth 	1:42.622 	 4.570 	

Esperemos que alonso consiga la pole y gane en el maravilloso circuito de valencia.
p.d: el primer numero es el tiempo y el segundo la diferencia con el primero

----------


## Luján

> Bueno a acabado la 3ª sesion de libres y los resultados son estos:
> 
> Pos   No                                                              
> 1      5      Sebastian Vettel      RBR-Renault     1:38.052 
> 
> 2     11     Robert Kubica     Renault     1:38.154     0.102 
> 
> 3     6     Mark Webber     RBR-Renault     1:38.313     0.261 
> 
> ...


Doce pilotos en menos de 1 segundo. Están muy apretados.

Alonso no creo que sea capaz de clasificar por encima del 4º puesto, ya que no ha podido mejorar sus tiempos con los neumáticos blandos.

Increible los tiempos marcados por los Force-India y Kubica con su Reanult (por buenos) y los McLaren (por malos).

Se ve como los RedBull siguen dando guerra.

----------


## Luján

Estas fotos están recién tomadas, descargadas al PC y subidas a la web.

Son de la tercera sesión de libres del GP de Europa 2010.

----------


## Luján

Ha concluido la clasificación del GP de Europa, con dominio de RedBull.

Vettel ha sido el más rápido, seguido de su compañero Webber. Entre ambos han copado las 8 "pole position" de esta temporada.

Alonso saldrá 4º, De la Rosa 16º y Alguersuari 17º

----------


## nando

> Ha concluido la clasificación del GP de Europa, con dominio de RedBull.
> 
> Vettel ha sido el más rápido, seguido de su compañero Webber. Entre ambos han copado las 8 "pole position" de esta temporada.
> 
> Alonso saldrá 4º, De la Rosa 16º y Alguersuari 17º


Nene es que lo has visto por la tele????  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  y no te quejes del ruido¡¡ :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
por cierto preciosas vistas aéreas he visto hoy del circuito, que es algún puerto deportivo lo que se vé en el centro del circuito? y el Oceanográfico de las artes y las ciencias está tambien cerca (tambien lo he visto en una toma aérea, estúve hará unos tres años  en el Oceanográfico de la Ciudad de las Artes y las Ciencias pero no nos dió tiempo ha verlo todo) Alonso pienso que tiene bastantes posibilidades de ganar mañana pero no lo tendrá facil.

----------


## ben-amar Jr

Viendo la foto preciosa de Massa con Hamilton ya se donde vives Luján porque lo he visto en la tele mientras veía los entrenamientos

----------


## ben-amar

> Ha concluido la clasificación del GP de Europa, con dominio de RedBull.
> 
> Vettel ha sido el más rápido, seguido de su compañero Webber. Entre ambos han copado las 8 "pole position" de esta temporada.
> 
> Alonso saldrá 4º, De la Rosa 16º y Alguersuari 17º


Con los abandonos de este circuito y sus posibilidades de adelantamiento, creo que Alonso abandonará o sera 2º

----------


## Luján

> Nene es que lo has visto por la tele????  y no te quejes del ruido¡¡
> por cierto preciosas vistas aéreas he visto hoy del circuito, que es algún puerto deportivo lo que se vé en el centro del circuito? y el Oceanográfico de las artes y las ciencias está tambien cerca (tambien lo he visto en una toma aérea, estúve hará unos tres años  en el Oceanográfico de la Ciudad de las Artes y las Ciencias pero no nos dió tiempo ha verlo todo) Alonso pienso que tiene bastantes posibilidades de ganar mañana pero no lo tendrá facil.


Pues sí. La clasificación la vi por la tele. Los libres los ví en vivo, y saqué como unas 90 fotos, ya subiré alguna más.

Cierto. El circuito rodea la parte interna de la Marina Juan Carlos I y pasa relativamente cerca de L'Oceanografic.




> Viendo la foto preciosa de Massa con Hamilton ya se donde vives Luján porque lo he visto en la tele mientras veía los entrenamientos


Jeje

----------


## ARAGORM

> Estas fotos están recién tomadas, descargadas al PC y subidas a la web.
> 
> Son de la tercera sesión de libres del GP de Europa 2010.


Preciosas imagenes Luján, a ver si mañana nos sacas una de Alonso liderando la carrera en la última vuelta.  :Smile:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Smile: 
Un saludo.

----------


## FEDE

> Estas fotos están recién tomadas, descargadas al PC y subidas a la web.
> 
> Son de la tercera sesión de libres del GP de Europa 2010.


Preciosas fotos Luján  :Wink: 

He estado pensando, no se la posibilidad que tendras, de acercarte a Fernando Alonso, independientemente del puesto en que quede mañana, sería genial para el foro, el poder acercarte a el y sacarle una foto con la gorra de Embalses.net, o si no quiere ponersela, que te la sacaran contigo al lado de el 2 veces campeón del mundo.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

> Preciosas imagenes Luján, a ver si mañana nos sacas una de Alonso liderando la carrera en la última vuelta. 
> Un saludo.


Va a ser que no. No pienso levantarme del sillón durante la carrera.  :Wink:  Siempre se ve mejor en la tele. Lo digo con conocimiento de causa. Otra cosa sería si estuviera en alguna grada, con la pantalla gigante enfrente.




> Preciosas fotos Luján 
> 
> He estado pensando, no se la posibilidad que tendras, de acercarte a Fernando Alonso, independientemente del puesto en que quede mañana, sería genial para el foro, el poder acercarte a el y sacarle una foto con la gorra de Embalses.net, o si no quiere ponersela, que te la sacaran contigo al lado de el 2 veces campeón del mundo. 
> 
> Un saludo


Posibilidad de que Alonso se ponga la gorra 0.0000000000000001%

Posibilidad de acercarme a Alonso: 0.000000000000000000000000000000000%

 :Embarrassment:

----------


## REEGE

Que no, que no vemos a Alonso con la gorra de Embalses.net... la verdad es que el Foro subiría en bolsa, que no veas!!! Y que pasa, que ya comparais a Luján con los de Caiga Quien Caiga???? 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Pués pensándolo bien, sería genial, ver a Alonso con la camiseta de Luján de EMBALSES.NET en el primer cajón.
Venga Luján ánimo y a por esa hazaña!!!

----------


## Luján

> Que no, que no vemos a Alonso con la gorra de Embalses.net... la verdad es que el Foro subiría en bolsa, que no veas!!! Y que pasa, que ya comparais a Luján con los de Caiga Quien Caiga???? 
>  Pués pensándolo bien, sería genial, ver a Alonso con la camiseta de Luján de EMBALSES.NET en el primer cajón.
> Venga Luján ánimo y a por esa hazaña!!!


Bueno, me voy a subir a la terraza, a ver si le saco alguna foto a los pilotos en el Drivers Parade.

----------


## ARAGORM

> Va a ser que no. No pienso levantarme del sillón durante la carrera.  Siempre se ve mejor en la tele. Lo digo con conocimiento de causa. Otra cosa sería si estuviera en alguna grada, con la pantalla gigante enfrente.


¿Si no tienes pantalla gigante en frente de casa? subete el plasma a la azotea :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  y lo ves en directo cuando pasen por tu lado y el resto en televisión... :Wink:  :Big Grin:  :Wink: 

Si decides hacerlo, dime en que curva te encuentras. Pues, si sacan las imágenes aéreas que pueda verte. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> ¿Si no tienes pantalla gigante en frente de casa? subete el plasma a la azotea y lo ves en directo cuando pasen por tu lado y el resto en televisión...
> 
> Si decides hacerlo, dime en que curva te encuentras. Pues, si sacan las imágenes aéreas que pueda verte.


Soy pobre, y no tengo plasma  :Embarrassment: , y paso de subir la de tubo, que pesa un quintal.

Puedo estar en la útlima (25) o en la 14-15.  :Cool: 

Pero no me verás, ya que estaré en casita, al fresco.

EDIT:

Aquí van un par de imágenes del Drivers Parade. Como siempre, Alonso se colocó de espaldas a donde me pongo yo.


Aquí están lo 3 pilotos españoles: Alonso en la parte de atrás y Pedro y Jaime sobre las ruedas, hablando con Nira Juanco, de La Sexta.


Aquí Alonso haciendo como que saluda, pero sin siquera mirar.

----------


## REEGE

Que éstos moderadores no hacen más que llorar y llorar, y luego que si BMW's, VIAJES, PISITOS NUEVOS.......AIRE ACONDICIONADO EN CASITA CON UNAS CERVECITAS...a saber lo que les pagan en embalses.net... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , y mira luego son como los políticos, meten a sus hijos (Ben-amar)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  en el foro, en vez de a la gente del paro!!! :EEK!:

----------


## ben-amar

> Que éstos moderadores no hacen más que llorar y llorar, y luego que si BMW's, VIAJES, PISITOS NUEVOS.......AIRE ACONDICIONADO EN CASITA CON UNAS CERVECITAS...a saber lo que les pagan en embalses.net..., *y mira luego son como los políticos, meten a sus hijos (Ben-amar)  en el foro, en vez de a la gente del paro!!!*


Tú no te quejes que a tí te ha dado para casarte y el viaje de novios :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ARAGORM

> Que éstos moderadores no hacen más que llorar y llorar, y luego que si BMW's, VIAJES, PISITOS NUEVOS.......AIRE ACONDICIONADO EN CASITA CON UNAS CERVECITAS...a saber lo que les pagan en embalses.net..., y mira luego son como los políticos, meten a sus hijos (Ben-amar)  en el foro, en vez de a la gente del paro!!!


Será eso REEGE que les gusta llorar.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ARAGORM

> Soy pobre, y no tengo plasma , y paso de subir la de tubo, que pesa un quintal.
> 
> Puedo estar en la útlima (25) o en la 14-15. 
> 
> Pero no me verás, ya que estaré en casita, al fresco.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Aquí van un par de imágenes del Drivers Parade. Como siempre, Alonso se colocó de espaldas a donde me pongo yo.


No me dirás que no eres influyente Luján, que hasta Alonso te levanta el pulgar. :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

Comienza la carrera, a ver quien ganará!!

----------


## ARAGORM

Buena salida de Alonso

----------


## Luján

Vaya accidente de Webber en la curva 12!!! ha Volado!!

EDIT: no ha sido en la curva 2, ha sido en la 12

----------


## ARAGORM

¡ Menudo accidente de Weber !

----------


## Luján

Alonso ha perdido toda oportunidad de conseguir podio debido a un error de estrategia en la entrada a cambiar neumáticos.

Como siempre, no ha sabido aprovechar el coche de seguridad.

En esta vuelta se va el coche de seguridad y se relanza la carrera.


Afortunadamente, ni Webber ni Kovalainen han sufrido daños personales en el accidente.

----------


## Luján

Hamilton sancionado con un Drive Trough por adelantar al coche de seguridad. (por eso cae tan mal)

Mientras tanto. Algún energúmeno ha tirado una botella a la pista.

La sanción a Hamilton no ha supuesto merma en su posición de carrera. (y encima tiene suerte)

----------


## ARAGORM

Luján, ¿no habrás sido tú el que ha tirado la botella de cerveza al circuito?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Luján, ¿no habrás sido tú el que ha tirado la botella de cerveza al circuito?


Pues no, porque estoy, como ya he dicho, viendo la carrera por la tele desde el salón, y no veo esa zona del circuito  :Wink: 

EDIT: y si hubiera sido yo, hubiera acertado en la cabeza de Haimito: Comete una infracción, le sancionan con una penalización mínima y mantiene posición, con posibilidad de ganar la carrera.

----------


## Luján

Button, Barrichello, Hulkenberg, Buemi, De la Rosa, Petrov, Sutil, Luizzi y Kubica serán investigados tras la carrera por una posible infracción de las normas del coche de seguridad.

Aún así, Hamilton ha salido beneficiado de su sanción, permanecerá segundo, al contrario que todos los anteriroes, que se enfrentan a una sanción de +25 segundos sobre el tiempo conseguido en carrera.

----------


## Barber

Alonso perjudicado por cumplir las normas y no adelantar al safety card, sin embargo el monito hamilton adelanta al coche de seguridad y la sancion es minima y le permite ser segundo. Este monito se ve que tiene a la mafia a su favor

----------


## Luján

Se ha acabado.

1º Vettel, 2º Hamilton y 3º Button.

Alonso ha quedado 9º, Pedro 10º y Jaime 15º a la espera de las posibles sanciones de después de carrera.

----------


## ben-amar

> Alonso perjudicado por cumplir las normas y no adelantar al safety card, sin embargo el monito hamilton adelanta al coche de seguridad y la sancion es minima y le permite ser segundo. Este monito se ve que tiene a la mafia a su favor


¡Ojo! ¿que quieres decir con monito?

----------


## F. Lázaro

SINVER****ZAS!!! LADRONES!!!!

Lo de hoy es la mayor sinvergonzada vista jamás en toda la historia de un deporte...peor incluso que el mundial de corea con el arbitraje a España o el codazo de tassoti...todos los que no han hecho nada...han sido penalizados o van a serlo, y los dos que se saltan la norma, quedan 1º y 2º...jojojo, madre de dios  :Mad: 

Y encima, el próximo GP es el Silverstone (Gran Bretaña)...jojojo...si aquí han hecho esto...madre de dios la que liarán allí...

Lo de la grúa en Nurburgring 2007 ya fue penoso, lo de Hungría en 2007 que hizo Alonso la pole y lo retrasaron 10 puestos en la salida a favor de Hamilton fue incluso peor...pero lo de hoy...que Hamilton se salte el coche de seguridad y le pongan la sanción ridícula que no pierde su posición...y que Alonso, habiendo echo bien las cosas, lo manden al puesto 11...es de auténtica vergüenza  :Mad: 

Ya estoy hasta los co**nes...no vuelvo a ver una carrera de F1, al menos hasta que no se vayan el Charly Waitin ese, el Ecleston, el Hamilton y toda la p*** maFIA corrupta que está ahí metida...

Porqué no le dan el título ya y punto al hamiton este?? La maFIA que diga ya de una vez a todos los pilotos: Señores, ustedes van a correr por el segundo puesto en el mundial. El primero es para el Sr. D. Luis Hamilton  :Mad: 

Vaya robo que le han hecho a fernando cuando ha salido el safety por el piñazo de webber  :Mad: 

Y Ferrari porqué no denuncia ésto?  :Confused: 

Y Fernando...ya te vale, no nos vale que lo digas todo pero con ese tono inocente...en el momento cuando llegan los 3 primeros al parque cerrado ese de los del podium...llegar allí a donde está lo del pesaje y liarla allí, pegar un puño en la mesa, y decir las cosas claras, a la p*** cara de Hamilton, del Waitin, el ecleston ese y de todo dios  :Mad: 

La explicación de la maFIA: que Hamilton se ha saltado el coche de seguridad:
Sanción: un drive trought de esos...en el cual no pierde su posición de 2º...jojo, de vergüenza, de vergüenza  :Mad: 

Que se vayan a la p*** mi**da ya, vaya tramposos, madre de dios, si eso lo hace Fernando, directamente le sacan bandera negra y un par de carreras sin correr como sanción

Os habéis fijados en la botella de cristal de cerveza que le han tirado a Hamilton?? Como se nota el cabreo de los aficionados...que pena que no hayan tirado todo el circuito todas sus botellas, que pena que no le haya impactado en la p*** cabeza... :Mad: 

Es que siempre es igual, el Hamilton éste utiliza la maFIA como una casa de alterne, las normas a su antojo, los reglamentos se van editando según las acciones de Hamilton y lo que más me hace gracia, es que el Charli Waitin este, el Ecleston y todo dios le baila el son al Hamilton...

PD: Pido disculpas al administrador, moderadores y compañeros del foro por utilizar este tono y estas expresiones en un lugar como éste y manchar este lugar...

Se que este mensaje me pede acarrear algún tipo de sanción, e incluso la expulsión de este excepcional lugar, pero no puedo callarme ya más, estoy encendido a más no poder, y creo que represento el sentimiento de toda la afición española, de los miles de aficionados a la F1 ilusionados y que estos señores hagan estos actos con total impunidad, de los miles de aficionados que se han gastado un pastón en ir a Valencia, comprar entradas, hoteles, etc, con la que está cayendo, ...para ver la actuación tan bochornosa de la FEDERACIÓN INTERNACIONAL DE AUTOMOVILISMO que hemos visto todos, la total adulteración de la competición en beneficio de un piloto, y que para colmo, te lo hagan en tu propia casa  :Mad:

----------


## ben-amar

Completamente de acuerdo con el fondo del mensaje

----------


## santy

De acuerdo con vosotros en el fondo del mensaje (como dice el amigo Ben-Amar).
No te cabrees F. Lázaro, estos elementos son unos caciques, y no se puede con ellos. Yo personalmente, después de la jugada del jaimito, me he cabreado tanto que he cambiado el canal, y me tienen tan cansado de esas marrullerías, que creo que no volveré a ver otra carrera de esta temporada, porque ya no tiene aliciente puesto que el campeón está más que decidido :Mad: .
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno ya estamos otra vez con las trampas de L.H. y de la maFIA.
Lo del accidente de M. Webber espectacular(en la GP2 hubo uno igualito).
Y lo del SC y el drive through a L.H, ya ni te digo :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: . No quiero escribir más del tema porque si no ...... :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: .

----------


## Luján

> Bueno ya estamos otra vez con las trampas de L.H. y de la maFIA.
> Lo del accidente de M. Webber espectacular(en la GP2 hubo uno igualito).
> Y lo del SC y el drive through a L.H, ya ni te digo. No quiero escribir más del tema porque si no .......


Haciendo un poco de abogado del diablo, es cierto que la sanción no ha sido todo lo justa que debería, pero hay que ver qué es lo que dicen las normas de la FIA al respecto.

Las normas dicen que no se puede sobrepasar al _Safety Car_ a partir de la línea que atraviesa la pista a mitad del carril de salida de _pit lane_. Eso está claro. Lo que no tenemos tan claro es cuál es la penalización por dicha sanción. Si en las normas de la FIA pone que debe ser un _Drive Trough_, podemos quejarnos de injusta, pero no de tongo ni de mafia.

Si por el contrario, las normas no especifican la sanción y la dejan a cargo de los _marshals_ y de Charlie Within, entonces lo justo es que la sanción fuera la proporcional para situar al infractor en la situación en la que se debería encontrar si no hubiera cometido la falta.

Esto lo digo porque existen infracciones que acarrean una sanción determinada siempre, como el exceso de velocidad en pit lane (drive trough), ganar posición pasando con más de 2 ruedas fuera de la pista (ceder la posición ganada y en caso de no hacerlo un stop & go), etc.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> podemos quejarnos de injusta, pero no de tongo ni de mafia.


Hagamos un repaso...se salta el coche de seguridad, lo que conlleva sanción (drive trought). Normalmente, las sanciones hacen que el infractor "pague" digámoslo así por la falta que haya cometido, normalmente traducida a pérdida de segundos que hacen que retroceda posiciones

Pero es que resulta, que el drive trought no le ha servido de nada, es más, le ha beneficiado  :Wink: 

Y donde está la sanción de los 25 segundos a esos nueve pilotos?  :Confused:  Porque que yo sepa, ha habido 20 segundos que se los ha llevado el viento...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Si por el contrario, las normas no especifican la sanción y la dejan a cargo de los _marshals_ y de Charlie Within, entonces lo justo es que la sanción fuera la proporcional para situar al infractor en la situación en la que se debería encontrar si no hubiera cometido la falta.


Lo ha dicho el propio Alonso, octavo  :Wink: 

De octavo a segundo...de 2 o 3 puntos a 18 o 20, no me acuerdo ahora como son exactos...pero vamos, vaya proporcionalidad  :EEK!:

----------


## ben-amar Jr

Es el ojo bonito de RON DENNIS y DE LA F.I.A. :Mad: 
Puede hacer lo que quiera :Mad: 
un saludo

----------


## Luján

> Hagamos un repaso...se salta el coche de seguridad, lo que conlleva sanción (drive trought). Normalmente, las sanciones hacen que el infractor "pague" digámoslo así por la falta que haya cometido, normalmente traducida a pérdida de segundos que hacen que retroceda posiciones
> 
> Pero es que resulta, que el drive trought no le ha servido de nada, es más, le ha beneficiado 
> 
> Y donde está la sanción de los 25 segundos a esos nueve pilotos?  Porque que yo sepa, ha habido 20 segundos que se los ha llevado el viento...


Yo no diría que le ha beneficiado, pues si con el ritmo de carrera que tenía no hubiera perdido el tiempo que perdió por hacer el drive trough hubiera estado más cerca de Vettel y podría haber peleado para adelantarle.

Si la sanción para adelantar al Safety car está escrita como un drive trough se le aplicó lo que tenía que ser. Otra cosa es que el reglamento no contemplara con exactitud lo que significa esa penalización.

Respecto a la sanción de 25 segundos. En ningún lado pone que tenga que ser de 25 segundos. De hecho, los comentaristas de la tele sólo comentaron que las sanciones impuestas tras la carrera *suelen* ser de 25, pero no que *siempre* sean de ese calibre.

De hecho sería injusto que a Hamilton le impusieran una sanción de drive trough, perdiendo alrededor de 16 segundos y a los demás, por una falta quizás de menor importancia (no alcanzar el tiempo mínimo de vuelta con Safety car desplegado) le impusieran 25''.

Los 5'' a estos 9 pilotos los veo bien, ya que la infracción no fue tan grave.

----------


## Luján

> Lo ha dicho el propio Alonso, octavo 
> 
> De octavo a segundo...de 2 o 3 puntos a 18 o 20, no me acuerdo ahora como son exactos...pero vamos, vaya proporcionalidad


A eso es a lo que me refiero. Si el reglamento establece el tipo de sanción nos podríamos quejar de injusta, pero no de que no aplican el reglamento cuando no les conviene.

Si el reglamento no establece el tipo de sanción, Hamilton tendría que haber sido castigado con una sanción que le relegara al 9º puesto que ocupó Alonso, ya que su parada en pit lane fue más larga y Alonso lo hubiera adelantado.

De todos modos, un stop & go, creo que tampoco lo hubiera colocado en su sitio, pues llevaba más ventaja.


Tampoco me gusta que los pilotos tengan 3 vueltas para cumplir la sanción desde que se le notifica. Tendría que ser inmediata, como la bandera negra.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vamos que mi***a para Alonso con la pedazo de carrera que podria haber hecho. Bueno ya se que me lo vais a recriminar pero la culpa de todo esto la tiene o H.Kovalainen o M.Webber, aunque yo se la doi a Webber, por que fue el que se lo llevo por delante :Mad:  :Mad: .

----------


## Luján

> Vamos que mi***a para Alonso con la pedazo de carrera que podria haber hecho. Bueno ya se que me lo vais a recriminar pero la culpa de todo esto la tiene o H.Kovalainen o M.Webber, aunque yo se la doi a Webber, por que fue el que se lo llevo por delante.


No hay que recriminarte nada, pero no creo que fuera culpa de nadie.

Fue un lance de carrera, y por lo que se vio en las imágenes fue un malentendido entre ambos.

Tanta culpa tiene Kovalainen, por desplazarse más de una vez para proteger posición como Webber por frenar demaisado tarde y cerca.

----------


## Barber

Hamilton: "Alonso tiene envidia y vive en otro mundo"


Lewis Hamilton no ha querido perder la oportunidad de mostar su opinión en torno toda la polémica suscitada tras la disputa el pasado fin de semana en Valencia del Gran Premio de Europa ya que, a su juicio, el debate que se ha  reabierto entre él y Fernando Alonso es todo fruto de la "envidia" del asturiano que "vive en otro mundo".

"Todo el mundo tiene derecho a opinar, y él debe estar decepcionado por su resultado, pero yo no le hice nada", afirma Hamilton en unas declaraciones a la agencia británica 'Press Association'.

"La FIA está haciendo un trabajo increíble porque este año nos están permitiendo correr" 
A la pregunta de si cree que la reacción de Alonso está motivada por la envidia, Hamilton dijo: "Sí. Incluso vi en la pantalla gigante cómo era adelantado por un Sauber (el del japonés Kamui Kobayashi). Debió ser duro para él verse superado por un Sauber, así que debe vivir en otro mundo. No entiendo cómo pude yo influir tanto en su carrera".

Asimismo, Hamilton destacó el trabajo de los comisarios deportivos en los grandes premios al señalar que "la FIA está haciendo un trabajo increíble porque este año nos están permitiendo correr".


ES QUE ES MUY GRACIOSO ESTE LUISITO

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Hamilton: "Alonso tiene envidia y vive en otro mundo"
> 
> 
> Lewis Hamilton no ha querido perder la oportunidad de mostar su opinión en torno toda la polémica suscitada tras la disputa el pasado fin de semana en Valencia del Gran Premio de Europa ya que, a su juicio, el debate que se ha  reabierto entre él y Fernando Alonso es todo fruto de la "envidia" del asturiano que "vive en otro mundo".
> 
> "Todo el mundo tiene derecho a opinar, y él debe estar decepcionado por su resultado, pero yo no le hice nada", afirma Hamilton en unas declaraciones a la agencia británica 'Press Association'.
> 
> "La FIA está haciendo un trabajo increíble porque este año nos están permitiendo correr" 
> A la pregunta de si cree que la reacción de Alonso está motivada por la envidia, Hamilton dijo: "Sí. Incluso vi en la pantalla gigante cómo era adelantado por un Sauber (el del japonés Kamui Kobayashi). Debió ser duro para él verse superado por un Sauber, así que debe vivir en otro mundo. No entiendo cómo pude yo influir tanto en su carrera".
> ...


Que pedazo de Hijo de p***. Envidia, si envidia sobre todo eso. Este ca***n no tiene otra cosa que hacer?. Y dice que le no tuvo nada que ver en su carrera. Y encima recodeandose y burlandose de que lo habia adelantado un Sauber. Y encima dice que la maFIA está haciendo un buen trabajo, y una mi***a, buen trabajo para él, que no hace más que allanarle el terreno.
Yo cantaria igual que otros muchos lo que cantaban el año en el que eran comañeros de equipo:
LEWIS HALMINTON, HIJO DE ****.


 :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## Luján

> Hamilton: "Alonso tiene envidia y vive en otro mundo"
> 
> 
> Lewis Hamilton no ha querido perder la oportunidad de mostar su opinión en torno toda la polémica suscitada tras la disputa el pasado fin de semana en Valencia del Gran Premio de Europa ya que, a su juicio, el debate que se ha  reabierto entre él y Fernando Alonso es todo fruto de la "envidia" del asturiano que "vive en otro mundo".
> 
> "Todo el mundo tiene derecho a opinar, y él debe estar decepcionado por su resultado, pero yo no le hice nada", afirma Hamilton en unas declaraciones a la agencia británica 'Press Association'.
> 
> "La FIA está haciendo un trabajo increíble porque este año nos están permitiendo correr" 
> A la pregunta de si cree que la reacción de Alonso está motivada por la envidia, Hamilton dijo: "Sí. Incluso vi en la pantalla gigante cómo era adelantado por un Sauber (el del japonés Kamui Kobayashi). Debió ser duro para él verse superado por un Sauber, así que debe vivir en otro mundo. No entiendo cómo pude yo influir tanto en su carrera".
> ...


Seamos sinceros. Hamilton no le hizo nada a Alonso par fastidiarle la carrera. Simplemente salió beneficiado de una acción antirreglamentaria, pero esta no afectó directamente a Alonso. Quizás tan sólo en un puesto de carrera del 8º al 7º, pero no más.

Y teniendo en cuenta que el McLaren hoy por hoy corre más que el Ferrari, no dudo ni un momento en si Hamilton estuviera detrás de Alonso lo hubiera alzanzado y lo hubiera intentado adelantar (y creo que lo conseguiría).

El error ha sido de la FIA, no de Hamilton, por imponer una sanción no adecuada.

----------


## Barber

> Seamos sinceros. Hamilton no le hizo nada a Alonso par fastidiarle la carrera. Simplemente salió beneficiado de una acción antirreglamentaria, pero esta no afectó directamente a Alonso. Quizás tan sólo en un puesto de carrera del 8º al 7º, pero no más.
> 
> Y teniendo en cuenta que el McLaren hoy por hoy corre más que el Ferrari, no dudo ni un momento en si Hamilton estuviera detrás de Alonso lo hubiera alzanzado y lo hubiera intentado adelantar (y creo que lo conseguiría).
> 
> El error ha sido de la FIA, no de Hamilton, por imponer una sanción no adecuada.


Tu lo has dicho, jaimito lo unico que hizo fue saltarse las normas y Don  Fernando las cumplió y ademas pagó las consecuencias. A Jaimito lo medio-sancionaron a los 45 minutos porque Alonso por radio informó de la trampa de este personaje cuando  habia cobrado una ventaja y habia cambiado el aleron delantero. El safety debería haber salido delante del primer coche(vetel) y no donde salio, y si lo hizo luisito jaimito no deberia de haberlo adelantado. 
Para mi Alonso lleva toda la razon: Él respeto las normas y jaimito se las saltó y sacó una gran ventaja gracias a la maFIA

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Las normas dicen que no se puede sobrepasar al _Safety Car_ a partir de la línea que atraviesa la pista a mitad del carril de salida de _pit lane_. Eso está claro. Lo que no tenemos tan claro es cuál es la penalización por dicha sanción. Si en las normas de la FIA pone que debe ser un _Drive Trough_, *podemos quejarnos de injusta, pero no de tongo ni de mafia*.


Que no hubo tongo ni mafia???  :Confused: 

Vamos a retroceder un par de carreras atrás. GP de China creo que era. Alonso sale antes de tiempo y al momento le imponen un drive trought, con el cual, retrocede bastantes posiciones puesto que fue al inicio y en esos (pongamos 15 segundos)...puesto que al principio la diferencia de tiempos es poca y por eso se va tan atrás.

En el caso de Valencia, la maFIA tarda 30 vueltas en decir que Hamilton tiene que hacer un drive trought. En esas 30 vueltas, tiene tiempo de sobra para sacar la distancia en segundos que perderá con la sanción por lo que no perderá posición.

Si ese tipo de normas sobre infracciones y sanciones están escritas y a cualquier piloto (excepto Hamilton claro  :Mad: ) se le notifican al instante para hacerles perder tiempo...porqué a Hamilton se le notifican 30 vueltas después...???  :Confused: 

Eso es un tongazo que lo flipas, si se quiere ver bien, y si no, también  :Wink:  :Big Grin: 

Si está más claro que el agua lo que pasó.

Si eso lo hace Alonso, le meten el drive trought al instante y le dan esas 3 vueltas que dan de margen, el coche de seguridad se mantiene esas 3 vueltas para que cuando entre sí o sí, como la fila de coches va junta detrás del safety, se coloque al final de la fila y resultado: Alonso el último.

Si eso lo hace Hamilton (como sucedió), Waityn hace sus propios cálculos de tiempos, y cuando ve que Hamilton lleva más segundos que los que va a perder por el drive trought (esas 30 vueltas más tarde), entonces es cuando le ponen el drive trought, y así, entra, lo hace, y mantiene su posición...

Ese es el tongazo Luján, yo creo que está claro  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

Sea como sea, el mundial está decidido y no en los circuitos.

He dicho

----------


## Luján

> Que no hubo tongo ni mafia??? 
> 
> Vamos a retroceder un par de carreras atrás. GP de China creo que era. Alonso sale antes de tiempo y al momento le imponen un drive trought, con el cual, retrocede bastantes posiciones puesto que fue al inicio y en esos (pongamos 15 segundos)...puesto que al principio la diferencia de tiempos es poca y por eso se va tan atrás.
> 
> En el caso de Valencia, la maFIA tarda 30 vueltas en decir que Hamilton tiene que hacer un drive trought. En esas 30 vueltas, tiene tiempo de sobra para sacar la distancia en segundos que perderá con la sanción por lo que no perderá posición.
> 
> Si ese tipo de normas sobre infracciones y sanciones están escritas y a cualquier piloto (excepto Hamilton claro ) se le notifican al instante para hacerles perder tiempo...porqué a Hamilton se le notifican 30 vueltas después...??? 
> 
> Eso es un tongazo que lo flipas, si se quiere ver bien, y si no, también 
> ...


Piensa lo que quieras, pero yo soy reacio a pensar en conspiraciones.

Y sí, Alonso se saltó la salida en aquella carrera. Y  como se pudo ver por televisión, fue en todas las narices del director de carrera, por lo que no hubo duda, y comenzó la investigación en cuanto se informó de la infracción.

En Valencia pasó lo mismo. Hasta que alguien (Alonso) informó de la infracción no se comenzó a investigar, y tras la investigación la sanción llegó en muy poco tiempo, porque la cosa estaba clara (se vio perfectamente con la cámara del helicóptero).

Así que no, por ahí no puedes ir.

Por otro lado, al menos las normas que se ven en la web oficial de la F1 (www.f1.com) no hablan de las sanciones a imponer para cada infracción, pero esto no significa que no estén establecidas.

Hablando de la salida del safety car, tiene que salir en cuanto se produce el accidente, caiga donde caiga. Y punto. Lo que tiene que hacer después es poner luz verde para que pasen los coches hasta situarse delante del primero (cosa que hizo, pero quizás tarde).

----------


## ben-amar

Lujan, con toda la razon que llevas, que es mucha, tienes que reconocer que se está egulando en funcion de lo que hace Hamilton.
Si lo ha Hamilton no hay sancion o es muy pequeña y queda totalmente prohibido a partir de ese momento el hecho en cuestión.
Si lo hace otro, sancion durisima al canto y que no se puede hacer.
Eso lo tienes que reconocer.

----------


## jasg555

Alonso en Valencia no tiene muchos amigos. Se considera que no ha agradecido suficientemente el apoyo que se le dió en sus comienzos.

 Lo digo sin entender mucho. De peces sé un poco, de F1 menos.

----------


## Luján

> Lujan, con toda la razon que llevas, que es mucha, tienes que reconocer que se está egulando en funcion de lo que hace Hamilton.
> Si lo ha Hamilton no hay sancion o es muy pequeña y queda totalmente prohibido a partir de ese momento el hecho en cuestión.
> Si lo hace otro, sancion durisima al canto y que no se puede hacer.
> Eso lo tienes que reconocer.


Sí que reconozco en en muchos casos la FIA dice "esta vez sí, pero ya no más" Lo hacían con Schummy cuando él era "intocable" y lo hacen ahora con Hamilton. 

Pero es posible, sólo posible, que Hamilton conozca el reglamento y vaya siempre al límite, y muchas veces lo sobrepasa por un sitio por donde no está aún clara la sanción a imponer.




> Alonso en Valencia no tiene muchos amigos. Se considera que no ha agradecido suficientemente el apoyo que se le dió en sus comienzos.
> 
>  Lo digo sin entender mucho. De peces sé un poco, de F1 menos.


Yo no soy Valenciano, así que haré oídos sordos a este comentario.

----------


## jasg555

> Alonso en Valencia no tiene muchos amigos. Se considera que no ha agradecido suficientemente el apoyo que se le dió en sus comienzos.
> 
>  Lo digo sin entender mucho. De peces sé un poco, de F1 menos.





> Yo no soy Valenciano, así que haré oídos sordos a este comentario.



No sé por qué te molestas,  me refiero a el asunto con Adrián Campos cuando le apoyó en sus comienzos y parece ser que Alonso no lo ha reconocido.
En ningún momento va contra Valencia. Mis tíos y algunos grandes amigos son valencianos.

Hay que ser menos sensible hombre.

----------


## Xuquer

> No sé por qué te molestas,  me refiero a el asunto con Adrián Campos cuando le apoyó en sus comienzos y parece ser que Alonso no lo ha reconocido.
> En ningún momento va contra Valencia. Mis tíos y algunos grandes amigos son valencianos.
> 
> Hay que ser menos sensible hombre.




je je , correcta la apreciación, por eso no es bueno generalizar, en Valencia *somos* muchos sus seguidores y admiradores.  :Wink:

----------


## jasg555

> je je , correcta la apreciación, por eso no es bueno generalizar, en Valencia *somos* muchos sus seguidores y admiradores.


 Por supuesto, el tema viene por el hecho de que a veces en alguna reunión en Valencia, se ha comentado tal o cual carrera de Fernando y ha salido el asunto. Unos le dan la razón y otros no.
Es normal que algún grupo se sienta dolido y otro no. Tampoco representan a todos.

 Tampoco es un tema que me haya interesado, aunque sí me llamó la atención.

----------


## REEGE

No entiendo mucho de fórmula uno, pero decir, que el mejor es M. Schumacher, y ya se quería hacer de Alonso, el mejor del mundo y lo fué, cuando se portó como un chico sencillo, pero ya no es el de Renault, y Hamilton aunque le favorezcan los de la Fia, es un gran piloto que tiene un gran valor y hoy por hoy es mejor y tiene mejor coche que nuestro Alonso. En el deporte hay que ser más humilde y no creerse un Dios. Saludos y respeto vuestras opiniones, pero la mia es ésta.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Comprobar que un piloto es más bueno que otro es sencillo:
Se le da a cada uno un coche exactamente igual, se les lleva a un circuito, y sin ayuda alguna de mecanicos, ingenieros Etc., se les mete carga de gasolina identicas para dar cierto nº de vueltas y a correr. Y se puede decir:
"Que gane el mejor"

----------


## perdiguera

> Comprobar que un piloto es más bueno que otro es sencillo:
> Se le da a cada uno un coche exactamente igual, se les lleva a un circuito, y sin ayuda alguna de mecanicos, ingenieros Etc., se les mete carga de gasolina identicas para dar cierto nº de vueltas y a correr. Y se puede decir:
> "Que gane el mejor"


Ni aún así, no hay dos coches iguales ni siquiera en la misma escudería.

Una solución podría ser hacer dos carreras e intercambiar los coches en la segunda y hacer la suma de tiempos de ambas, cambiando, también la posición de salida en la segunda, ya sé saldrán paralelos, pero depende de donde venga la primera curva y a qué distancia se encuentra de la salida es mejor una posición o la otra.

----------


## Luján

> Ni aún así, no hay dos coches iguales ni siquiera en la misma escudería.
> 
> Una solución podría ser hacer dos carreras e intercambiar los coches en la segunda y hacer la suma de tiempos de ambas, cambiando, también la posición de salida en la segunda, ya sé saldrán paralelos, pero depende de donde venga la primera curva y a qué distancia se encuentra de la salida es mejor una posición o la otra.


Embalses al 100% se refiere a que los dos cojan un coche nuevo, de una escudería diferente a la propia (P.Ej: HRT, o Virgin), sin elementos similares (sin motor Mercedes, lo lleva Mercedes GP, McLaren,Force India, ni Ferrari lo lleva Toro Rosso).

Yo los pondría a hacer vueltas en solitario, viendo el tiempo (modo clasificación)

Después los haría correr entre ellos, tal como dices.

Y por último, los pondría en carrera con todos los demás coches.

A todas estas, mismos neumáticos, mismos mecánicos para cambio de ruedas y misma carga de combustible.

----------


## ben-amar

> Embalses al 100% se refiere a que los dos cojan un coche nuevo, de una escudería diferente a la propia (P.Ej: HRT, o Virgin), sin elementos similares (sin motor Mercedes, lo lleva Mercedes GP, McLaren,Force India, ni Ferrari lo lleva Toro Rosso).
> 
> Yo los pondría a hacer vueltas en solitario, viendo el tiempo (modo clasificación)
> 
> Después los haría correr entre ellos, tal como dices.
> 
> Y por último, los pondría en carrera con todos los demás coches.
> 
> A todas estas, mismos neumáticos, mismos mecánicos para cambio de ruedas y misma carga de combustible.


Yo no se si saldria de esto el mejor piloto pero, eso si, veriamos quien de los dos aguanta mas y es mas duro :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Yo no se si saldria de esto el mejor piloto pero, eso si, veriamos quien de los dos aguanta mas *y es mas duro*


Más duro o más "mala persona"(por decirlo para que suene bien). :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno bueno...nueva carrera, en Silverstone (Inglaterra)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Embarrassment: 

Y Alonso sale por delante de Hamilton... :Cool: 

A ver con qué normativa nueva nos sorprende hoy Waitin... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  No digo nada, pero en unas vueltas estoy viendo a Hamilton 2º o 3º y Alonso el 9º o el 10º... :Mad:  :Mad:  (ya se sobre entiende lo que quiero decir  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Luján

Pues te has quedado corto.

Alonso 16º ahora mismo, tras adelantar ilegalmente a Kubica y haber sido sanciondo (quizás excesivamente) con un drive trough por ello.

----------


## Luján

Bueno, Alonso 14º con vuelta rápida, Ganó Webber, Hamilton 2º y Rosberg 3º.

Otra carrera con polémica.

A ver si Jean Todt empieza a poner a los comisarios firmes.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Jajajaja, si es que...en fin, tranquilos que no me voy a cabrear, paso, puesto que esto ya es batalla perdida  :Embarrassment: 




> tras adelantar ilegalmente a Kubica


Tanto como ilegalmente...más bien diría que Kubica lo ha echado fuera de la pista. Se ha visto claramente como Fernando frena adecuadamente para tomar la curva, intenta adelantarlo, y Kubica para defenderse, cierra la puerta y lo echa fuera de la pista, por lo que no tiene más remedio que irse fuera de la pista y saltarse la chicane.

Hasta aquí bien, nada extraño. Eso simplemente se resuelve con que Fernando deje pasar de nuevo a Kubica y listo.




> haber sido sanciondo (quizás excesivamente) con un drive trough por ello.


Excesivamente no, ilegalmente. Ya lo dije, que Waitin sacaría de la chistera otra norma absurda de las típicas "made in maFIA"  :Mad: 

Cuando has visto que ha un piloto que se salte la chicane le pongan un drive trought? NUNCA  :Mad:  NUNCA  :Mad: 

Pero como era Fernando...zaca!! sin anestesia  :Mad: 

Y como siempre...Hamilton recibe otro regalo de la maFIA, aunque no le ha servido de mucho, pero bueno, la han intentado...

A qué salió el Safety Car??  :Confused:  Alguien lo sabe??  :Confused:  No hubo ningún accidente, ni ningún riesgo en ninguna parte del circuito...

Bueno, otra cosa más que apuntar a la lista:

- Sale el coche de seguridad para anular la ventaja de Webber con Hamilton y así a ver si así Hamilton podía pasar a Webber
- A Fernando se le impone otra sanción absurda para retrasar su posición y de paso meterle un "estacazo" por decir la verdad en Valencia...

En fin, Ferrari ha perdido todo el prestigio que ha tenido toda la historia, lo ha perdido totalmente, la FIA lo está pisoteando como a una cucaracha  :Mad: 

Ahora que, yo soy el "Montezemolo" y después de la carrera doy una rueda de prensa, en la cual diría lo siguiente:

Buenas tardes a todos. Ante los hechos que últimamente se bienen produciendo en los despachos de la FIA en beneficio de Luis Hamilton, y en detrimento de nuestro equipo y concretamente, de Fernando Alonso, hemos decidido retirarnos de la Fórmula 1. Los equipos a los que se suministra nuestras piezas (motores y demás) no se les suministrará mas material.

Con los miles de millones que mueve la F1 y los miles de millones que mueve Ferrari, los miles de millones de pérdidas que supondría la marcha de Ferrari de la F1, al día siguiente el Ecleston, el Waitin y todo ese clan sale zumbando de ahí, pero zumbando eh, los sacan de ahí a varazo limpio... :Cool:

----------


## Luján

> Y como siempre...Hamilton recibe otro regalo de la maFIA, aunque no le ha servido de mucho, pero bueno, la han intentado...
> 
> A qué salió el Safety Car??  Alguien lo sabe??  No hubo ningún accidente, ni ningún riesgo en ninguna parte del circuito...
> 
> Bueno, otra cosa más que apuntar a la lista:
> 
> - Sale el coche de seguridad para anular la ventaja de Webber con Hamilton y así a ver si así Hamilton podía pasar a Webber
> - A Fernando se le impone otra sanción absurda para retrasar su posición y de paso meterle un "estacazo" por decir la verdad en Valencia...


Pues sinceramente, el Safety Car tenía que salir porque había trozos del alerón de Pedro de la Rosa en toda la trazada de la recta de meta, y esos trozos de fibra pueden causar un pinchazo que a 300Km/h puede resultar muy peligroso.

El Safety Car tenía que salir. Lo que está mal es que hayan sancionado a Alonso cuando Kubika ya no estaba en la carrera, y tantas vueltas después. Respecto a la sanción, un Drive Trough es la menor de las sanciones que se podía poner en esas circunstancias. Lo correcto (que no tiene por qué ser lo reglamentario, no conocemos el reglamento como para poder asegurarlo) hubiera sido indicarle que tenía que dejar pasar a Kubika en la vuelta siguiente a la del "incidente".

Respecto al adelantamiento, Alonso tendría que haber dejado pasar a Kubica, para evitar alguna sanción, ya que ganó posición yendo con más de 2 ruedas por fuera de la pista. Y lo de que Kubika lo echó fuera, es discutible. Alonso aún no tenía ganada la posición, por lo que Kubika tenía derecho a hacer la trazada, y la hizo correctamente. Problema de Alonso que se encontraba mal situado y o frenaba o se iba fuera. Optó por lo segundo (cosa que me parece bien) y el equipo le dijo que el adelantamiento era correcto, lo que fue un error, puesto que no se puede adelantar por fuera. Punto.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pues sinceramente, el Safety Car tenía que salir porque había trozos del alerón de Pedro de la Rosa en toda la trazada de la recta de meta, y esos trozos de fibra pueden causar un pinchazo que a 300Km/h puede resultar muy peligroso.


Toda la vida he visto saltar piezas de los coches que han caído sobre la pista y jamás se ha sacado el coche de seguridad por eso...

Otra cosa es que haya habido un piñazo y como consecuencia de eso, la pista esté diseminada de piezas de los coches, pero por 4 trozos de fibra jamás se ha sacado al coche de seguridad

Si está muy claro Luján, desde que Ferrari introdujo las mejoras en Valencia, la FIA a ido a machete contra ellos, no sea que vayan a ganar a los McLaren...

Hacemos recuento:

Ferrari introduce mejoras sustanciales en el coche, que hace ser más competitivo:

* GP de Valencia: Alonso demuestra que el Ferrari tiene más competitividad: Toma, sanción y carrera perdida.
* GP de Silverstone: Alonso sigue mejorando. Toma, otra carrera que le manga la FIA no sea que le meta "pal pelo" a Jaimito y encima en su casa  :Embarrassment: 

En fin... :Frown:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, nueva carrera este fin de semana, y por consiguiente, nueva actuación bochornosa de la FIA

Ha habido una filtración de la FIA, fijaros lo que dice  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: :

Si Alonso en la Clasifica, queda entre los 3 primeros, se le retrasarán 5 puestos en la salida, a expensas de lo que ocurra mañana en la carrera, en la que, si Fernando se encuentra en situación de podio, se le endosará un drive troguht.

----------


## Luján

> Bueno, nueva carrera este fin de semana, y por consiguiente, nueva actuación bochornosa de la FIA
> 
> Ha habido una filtración de la FIA, fijaros lo que dice :
> 
> Si Alonso en la Clasifica, queda entre los 3 primeros, se le retrasarán 5 puestos en la salida, a expensas de lo que ocurra mañana en la carrera, en la que, si Fernando se encuentra en situación de podio, se le endosará un drive troguht.



Pues mira, segundo en clasificación.

A ver esos 5 puestos??  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ben-amar

Aver, ¿que es eso de los 5 puestos? Yo no he oido nada :Cool: 
Y ¿a cuento de que? :Confused:  :Frown:

----------


## Luján

> Aver, ¿que es eso de los 5 puestos? Yo no he oido nada
> Y ¿a cuento de que?


No es nada.

Se ve que hoy tienes el detector de ironía estropeado  :Wink: .

----------


## ben-amar

> No es nada.
> 
> Se ve que hoy tienes el detector de ironía estropeado .


Me puse a buscar, "a ver que se le ha ocurrido a estos desgraciados"  :Confused: 
Al no encontrar nada, relei los mensajes y ....ding, detecte la averia del detector :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

Bueno bueno bueno, lo que caba de pasar en la carrera.

Massa iba 1º y acaba de dejar pasar a Alonso en la horquilla.

Ha sido una orden de equipo clarísima (se ha oído por la radio). Así que no es de extrañar que sancionen al equipo, y no dudo que sea una sanción importante, como la anulación de sus puntos.... o algo más.

----------


## aberroncho

Lo de hoy ha sido un poco subliminal, porque por radio le han dicho a Massa: Fernando va mas rápido que tú, y todos sabemos lo que ha pasado. Pero hace unos años era mas directo y le decían a Barrichello que Michael Schumacher venía detrás y automáticamente se apartaba para que pasara.
De todas formas yo esto no lo veo mal, porque son estrategias de equipo, lo que si he visto fatal ha sido la salida de Sebastian Vetel que ha cerrado a Fenando Alonso y por intentar que no le pasara , ha sacado provecho Massa y se ha puesto primero.
Si Alonso hubiese hecho esta salida con Jaimito igual ahora estamos hablando de una sanción al español.

----------


## ben-amar

> Bueno bueno bueno, lo que caba de pasar en la carrera.
> 
> Massa iba 1º y acaba de dejar pasar a Alonso en la horquilla.
> 
> Ha sido una orden de equipo clarísima (se ha oído por la radio). Así que no es de extrañar que sancionen al equipo, y no dudo que sea una sanción importante, como la anulación de sus puntos.... o algo más.


Tal como está el patio, no me extrañaria nada. ¡A verlas venir! :Cool:

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.terra.es/deportes/formula...fia-800530.htm

Órdenes de equipo para que Alonso pasase a Massa - 25-07-2010
Ferrari, sancionada con 100.000 dólares y enviada al Consejo Mundial de la FIA
La escudería Ferrari ha sido sancionada por los comisarios del Gran Premio de Alemania con 100.000 dólares por infringir el reglamento deportivo de la Federación Internacional del Automóvil (FIA), por haber dado órdenes de equipo.

Los comisarios, después de haber recibido un informe del director de carrera, Charlie Whiting, y escuchados los representantes del equipo y los pilotos, Fernando Alonso y Felipe Massa, han decidido sancionar a la escudería con 100.000 dólares y someter el informe al Consejo Mundial del deporte del Motor, para que lo tenga en consideración.

Comunicación del ingeniero a Massa
En la vuelta 46 del Gran Premio de Alemania el ingeniero de Massa, Rob Smedley, le comunicó por radio: 'Fernando es mas rápido que tu, me puedes confirmar que has entendido el mensaje'. y en el giro siguiente a la salida de la horquilla levantó el pie del acelerador para dejar el primer puesto a Fernando Alonso.

Después Smedley le decía por radio a Massa 'bien hecho, lo siento' y al finalizar la carrera los comisarios pedían la comparecencia de los responsables del equipo y los pilotos, para ver si habían infringido el reglamento.
Terra Deportes - EFE

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ferrari lo ha hecho fatal, merecida la sanción, aunque también he de reconocer, que me hubiera gustado ver las sanciones a otros equipos que han hecho lo mismo y se han ido de vacío...

Con lo fácil que hubiera sido en el cambio de ruedas de Massa de haber tardado un segundito o dos más...pero no, se han puesto a hacer el tonto y les ha pasado lo que todos sabemos... :Embarrassment: 

Todos sabemos que aunque están prohibidas las órdenes de equipo, siempre las ha habido, las hay, y las seguirá habiendo siempre, pero leñe, hay que tener un poco de cabeza y no hacerlo como lo han hecho, que sólo le ha faltado ya que le dijeran por la radio a Massa..."illo, deja pasar a Fernando que tiene más puntos que tú"  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Lo que si me ha resultado extraño es la actitud de Waitin... 

[irónico] Waitin... que pasa macho que te has quedado sin tinta en el boli para firmar una sanción a Fernando... o es que también te afecta la rebaja salarial y te has sumado a la "huelga de bolígrafos caídos" y no pones multas???  :Confused:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  A ver si sigues así socio, parece que te has centrado un poquito, a ver si la próxima tampoco te tuerces  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  [irónico]

----------


## Luján

Ya lo avisé.

Si el ingeniero de Massa no hubiera soltado lo de "buen chico, lo siento" a lo mejor hubiera pasado un poco más inadvertido, pues estaba claro que Alonso era más rápido, y que tarde o temprano acabaría por alcanzarle.

También Massa lo hizo demasiado descarado, para intentar que no se notara tanto aceleró en la salida de la horquilla, pero cambiando muy pronto de marcha, con lo que el motor no estaba en las revoluciones óptimas para acelerar. Así tendrán en la telemetría que Massa no levantó el pié, simplemente que no lo apretó del todo.

$100.000 no son nada para un equipo como Ferrari (ni cualquier otro de F1), falta esperar qué decide la FIA. No me extrañaría que retiraran los puntos coneguidos en esta carrera al equipo.


Es curioso, las polémicas parece que persiguen a Alonso: Espionaje y retirada de puntos al equipo (McLaren), Orden de accidentarse para favorecer al primer piloto y Expulsión de la F1 a los responsables (Renault), Órdenes de equipo descaradas para ganar la carrera con 100.000$ y a saber qué más (Ferrari), ..... qué será lo siguiente?

----------


## embalses al 100%

Menos mal que no les ha dado por quitarle la victoria o por quitarle puntos o por meterle segundos. Y a esos las multas les da igual, que esos tienen que tener más billetes que el monopoli. Pero bueno, es que no os habeis enteredo, Alonso ha ganado una carrera y le ha recortado 15 puntos al 1º :Big Grin: .
Ahora si lo veo con posibilidades de ganar el Mundial(de coches), que seria otro título más para las vitrinas del CSD, como ahora somos los reyes del deporte :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

A ver que pasa en el siguiente GP, el GP de Hungria.

----------


## ben-amar

> Menos mal que no les ha dado por quitarle la victoria o por quitarle puntos o por meterle segundos. Y a esos las multas les da igual, que esos tienen que tener más billetes que el monopoli. Pero bueno, es que no os habeis enteredo, Alonso ha ganado una carrera y le ha recortado 15 puntos al 1º.
> ..............
> 
> A ver que pasa en el siguiente GP, el GP de Hungria.


No cantes victoria tan pronto, se dice que el Concejo Mundial de la FIA puede quitarles los puntos de este gran gran premio

----------


## embalses al 100%

Como se atreban a hacer eso voy y le pongo una bomba a cada uno de los comisarios gordos de FIA :Mad:  :Mad: . En la proxima carrera el SC y la cabina de la linea de meta van a tener que ir a buscarla al polo norte.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Como se atreban a hacer eso voy y le pongo una bomba a cada uno de los comisarios gordos de FIA. En la proxima carrera el SC y la cabina de la linea de meta van a tener que ir a buscarla al polo norte.


Pues ya puedes ir buscando un poquito de plastilina e irla moldeando  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , porque la retirada de puntos caerá  :Mad:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Pues ya puedes ir buscando un poquito de plastilina e irla moldeando , porque la retirada de puntos caerá


¿Pero ya es oficial? :Confused: 

Me apuesto lo que quieras que Mclaren y la prensa inglesa ha estado insistiendo :Mad: .

----------


## Luján

> Pues ya puedes ir buscando un poquito de plastilina e irla moldeando , porque la retirada de puntos caerá


No sé si caerá la retirada de puntos, pero no me sorprendería nada. Alguna sanción más que la de los 100.000$ habrá seguro.

Ferrari lo hizo mal, y tendrá que pagar por "pringaos".

Como ya dije, si el ingeniero de Massa no hubiera dicho lo de "buen chico, lo siento" todavía tendrían una oportunidad y podrían haberse ido "de rositas".

----------


## F. Lázaro

> No sé si caerá la retirada de puntos, pero no me sorprendería nada. Alguna sanción más que la de los 100.000$ habrá seguro.
> 
> Ferrari lo hizo mal, y tendrá que pagar por "pringaos".
> 
> Como ya dije, si el ingeniero de Massa no hubiera dicho lo de "buen chico, lo siento" todavía tendrían una oportunidad y podrían haberse ido "de rositas".


Lo hicieron lo peor posible...eso les pasa por no hacer las cosas desde un principio...

Con lo fácil que hubiera sido un segundito más a Massa en el pit stop... :Embarrassment: 

Ahora que...aun así, la decisión es decepcionante...Ferrari se la come hasta atrás, pero McLaren y Red Bull se van de rositas...

Porque haber que quiere decir esto:

Equipo McLaren a Button: Vas más rápido que tu compañero, pero tienes que ahorrar gasolina... :Confused: 

Equipo Red Bull a Webber: Iba comiéndole los parciales y por consiguiente tiempo al que tenía delante, para llegar incluso a adelantarlo, sin embargo el equipo le dice: Mantén una distancia de 4,9 segundos con el coche que va delante... :Confused: 

Si eso no son órdenes de equipo... :Embarrassment:  :Mad:

----------


## Luján

En este enlace hay un extracto de las preguntas que diversos medios británicos hicieron a Alonso en la rueda de prensa tras la carrera de Hockenheim 2010.

http://www.lne.es/deportes/2010/07/2...sa/947574.html

Merece la pena leerlo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

... Si en vez de haber comisarios de la MaFIA, hubiese Guardia Civil, te ibas a enterar... No tendrían tacos de multas suficientes para tí amigo Jaimito...

EDIT: Conducción temeraria, cambios de trayectoria,  provocar accidentes por acelerones y frenadas bruscas, obstaculización a los demás conductores, saltarse semáforos en rojo, adelantamientos prohibidos, adelantamientos prohibidos a la autoridad, no respetar la distancia de seguridad colocándose al rebufo, exceso de velocidad en curvas, salidas por las chicanes, aparcamientos indebidos (China)...

Vamos todo un rosario, que te habrían quitado el carnet, los puntos y hasta el coche con la nueva normativa de circulación  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.terra.es/deportes/formula...ria-803776.htm

GP de Hungría - 29-07-2010
Alonso: ''Estaríamos perdidos si perdemos nuestra concentración en lo que dicen''

El piloto español  Fernando Alonso  (Ferrari) afirmó que no está afectado por los comentarios tras su polémica victoria en el Gran Premio de Alemania, donde su equipo 'ordenó' a Felipe Massa que le dejase pasar porque iba más rápido, y resaltó que en el 'Cavallino Rampante' no hay un número uno y un dos.

Por supuesto que no me afecta, si perdemos un uno por ciento de nuestra concentración en lo que dicen, estaríamos perdidos. No sólo en Alemania, siempre hay una pequeña anécdota en cada carrera, una vez es un choque entre dos  Red Bull en Turquía, otra un adelantamiento en el 'pitlane' entre Massa y yo', señaló Alonso a su llegada a Hungaroring.

El asturiano recordó que en este tema 'hay muchas opiniones' y que se han dicho 'muchas cosas en los dos últimos días'. 'Lo único importante para nosotros es que nuestro coche es competitivo y podemos hacerlo también bien en Hungría, pero la opinión de todos, ya sea de un piloto o un jefe de equipo, es su opinión y la respetamos, pero nos concentramos en nuestro trabajo', añadió.

Para el doble campeón del mundo, 'ya no hay nada que decir en este momento' sobre lo sucedido el domingo, y sobre la posible decepción de los aficionados, fue claro. 'He llegado y el aeropuerto y el hotel estaban llenos de gente animándonos', aseveró.

Sobre las palabras de su compañero de equipo, que recalcó que no es el segundo piloto, Alonso opina que en Ferrari 'no hay número uno o número dos'. 'Es algo más sobre respetarse cada uno, el respeto por correr para Ferrari, que significa mucho', afirmó el asturiano.

'Pienso que estamos contentos con el rendimiento del coche en las últimas carreras y en Alemania finalmente conseguimos que los dos llegasen a la bandera a cuadros sin problemas y sumamos puntos', subrayó el ovetense, que recordó que en Silverstone y Valencia el 'F10' estuvo 'bien'. 'El objetivo es continuar este línea, lo que se ha dicho o no se ha dicho tras Alemania forma parte del pasado', añadió.

Alonso, que no opina que haya 'cambiado' por lo sucedido en Alemania, también descartó estar pendiente del veredicto del Consejo Mundial del Motor sobre lo sucedido. 'Tenemos un Gran Premio interesante en Hungría donde tenemos buenas posibilidades de hacerlo bien, así que lo que suceda en el Consejo no está en nuestras manos', sentenció.
Terra Deportes - Europa Press



A ver lo que pasa en Hungría.

----------


## Luján

> [...]
> 
> 
> A ver lo que pasa en Hungría.



Pues de momento, en la práctica 1:
(1) Sebastian Vettel RBR-Renault                                        1:20.976
(7) Fernando Alonso Ferrari                                        1:22.772                                                                           1.796

y en la 2:

(1) Sebastian Vettel RBR-Renault                                        1:20.087                                                                           
(2) Fernando Alonso Ferrari                                        1:20.584                                                                           0.497


Vamos a ver la tercera sesión y la clasificación.

----------


## ben-amar

> Pues de momento, en la práctica 1:
> (1) Sebastian Vettel RBR-Renault                                        1:20.976
> (7) Fernando Alonso Ferrari                                        1:22.772                                                                           1.796
> 
> y en la 2:
> 
> (1) Sebastian Vettel RBR-Renault                                        1:20.087                                                                           
> (2) Fernando Alonso Ferrari                                        1:20.584                                                                           0.497
> 
> ...


Matando el tiempo me tienes, esperando la clasificacion :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luján

> Matando el tiempo me tienes, esperando la clasificacion


Pues en la tercera sesión de entrenamientos Alonso ha quedado tercero, a más de 1 segundo de Webber.

Mucho tiempo me parece para que pueda conseguir ganar a alguno en la clasificación.

----------


## ben-amar

> Pues en la tercera sesión de entrenamientos Alonso ha quedado tercero, a más de 1 segundo de Webber.
> 
> Mucho tiempo me parece para que pueda conseguir ganar a alguno en la clasificación.


Clasificacion:
1º Vettel
2º WWebber
3ºAlonso (buena posicion, parte limpia y los dos primeros, aun siendo del mismo equipo, de pelea entre ellos
4º Masa
5º Haimito
......
*9º de la Rosa*; por primera vez ha entrado en la Q3 y su mejor clasificacion

----------


## ivanmilitar

sobre lo del otro día y las órdenes de equipo, decir que me parece que son necesarias y oportunas. la F1 nos guste o no, la forman equipos con dos pilotos, éstos a su vez se deben al equipo que es el que les paga y por lo tanto deben de velar por intereses comunes. como me he permitido utilizar la palabra "equipo" todo lo que he querido, os pido perdón de antemano. lo dicho, arriba Ferrari!!!!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

Que tendrán los Red Bull... :Embarrassment: 

Que no digan que ese coche es legal, porque vamos... no cuela ni de coña

Ferrari, el equipo con mayor presupuesto y buenos ingenieros, etc, y que los Red Bull, que hace dos años se comían una ... "pinchá" en un palo, y que de repente pasen de no ser nada, a ser el equipo puntero sacando más de un segundo por vuelta a la todopoderosa Ferrari

Igual que los Brawn el año pasado...Vamos, ya puede ser Brawn todo lo bueno que quiera, que eso que pasó el año pasado es imposible legalmente...

No os dáis cuenta que cada año hay un equipo que era no era nada anteriormente o que directamente o existía...y de golpe y porrazo pasa a dominar todo el mundial sin tener presupuesto, ni equipo, ni nada...??? Un poquitín sospechoso no???

El año pasado los Brawn
Este año, los Red Bull
El año que viene, la MaFIA dirá a otro equipo..."tú vas a llevar el conducto W" que será legalizado, y para cuando quieran copiarlo, ya habrás dominado más de la mitad del mundial"

A ver si por suerte, sigue la tendencia, y el año que viene les toca a los Toro Rosso o a los Sauber por ejemplo, al menos que gane Jaime o Pedro el mundial... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Embarrassment: 

Qué os apostáis a que el año que viene el mejor coche de la parilla serán los Lotus por ejemplo???? Tiempo al tiempo...

----------


## Luján

> Que tendrán los Red Bull...
> 
> Que no digan que ese coche es legal, porque vamos... no cuela ni de coña
> 
> Ferrari, el equipo con mayor presupuesto y buenos ingenieros, etc, y que los Red Bull, que hace dos años se comían una ... "pinchá" en un palo, y que de repente pasen de no ser nada, a ser el equipo puntero sacando más de un segundo por vuelta a la todopoderosa Ferrari
> 
> Igual que los Brawn el año pasado...Vamos, ya puede ser Brawn todo lo bueno que quiera, que eso que pasó el año pasado es imposible legalmente...
> 
> No os dáis cuenta que cada año hay un equipo que era no era nada anteriormente o que directamente o existía...y de golpe y porrazo pasa a dominar todo el mundial sin tener presupuesto, ni equipo, ni nada...??? Un poquitín sospechoso no???
> ...


Hombre, decir que los Red Bull no tienen presupuesto es arriesgar mucho. Podría decirse que tienen más presupuesto que McLaren, y compite con Ferrari.

Ten en cuenta además que los Toro Rosso son un banco de pruebas para Red Bull.

Lo increíble es que los Red Bull, con motor Renault, sean tan rápidos y el Año pasado los Brawn con motor Mercedes (y los McLaren no los alcanzaran)

----------


## aberroncho

Mclaren y Mercedes achacan la ventaja que tiene Red Bull y la mejora de Ferrari al aleron delantero de los monoplazas.

BUDAPEST (Reuters)
Mercedes y McLaren pidieron una resolución urgente sobre la legalidad de los polémicos alerones delanteros adoptados por Red Bull y Ferrari este mes en la Fórmula Uno.

El jefe de McLaren, Martin Whitmarsh, dijo a periodistas en el Gran Premio de Hungría que su escudería no tenía planes de protestar, pero quería que la Federación Internacional del Automóvil (FIA) aclarara la situación antes de que puedan desarrollar algo similar.

"Estamos pidiendo una aclaración sobre lo que está permitido", dijo Whitmarsh, que agregó que lo ideal sería que esto sucediera antes de la carrera del domingo.

Algunas escuderías se han quejado de que estos alerones delanteros parecen flexionarse ilegalmente con la velocidad, por lo que sus placas tocan a veces el suelo en lugar de permanecer a 85 milímetros sobre el fondo del monoplaza como establecen las normas.

Red Bull y Ferrari dicen que los alerones, que no se flexionan en las pruebas de tensión estática, están dentro de los reglamentos y que han superado las inspecciones efectuadas por la FIA.

"Pasaron las verificaciones técnicas, por lo que deben ser legales, ¿no es así?", dijo Whitmarsh tras las clasificación dominada por Red Bull.

"Es bien sabido que si uno puede conseguir que la parte delantera de los alerones esté cerca del suelo, hay una ventaja considerable en el desempeño", agregó, calculando que ésta podría ser de alrededor de un segundo por vuelta.

El Red Bull de Sebastian Vettel logró la "pole" 1,7 segundos más rápido que el McLaren de Lewis Hamilton, quien lidera el campeonato de pilotos.

"La FIA tiene que tener una visión de lo que ahora es aceptable", dijo Whitmarsh.

Por su parte, el director de Mercedes, Ross Brawn, ex director técnico de Ferrari, también desea que la FIA aclare la situación.

"Creo que la observación de videos y fotogramas muestra que Red Bull y en algunos casos Ferrari han conseguido crear sus monoplazas para que sus alerones delanteros estén mucho más cerca del suelo que tal vez nosotros o McLaren", comentó.

"Lo que estamos pidiendo es que, antes de que todos tengan un programa de desarrollo masivo, Charlie (Whiting, director de carreras de la F1) cambie las reglas", concluyó.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Mclaren y Mercedes achacan la ventaja que tiene Red Bull y la mejora de Ferrari al aleron delantero de los monoplazas.
> 
> BUDAPEST (Reuters)
> Mercedes y McLaren pidieron una resolución urgente sobre la legalidad de los polémicos alerones delanteros adoptados por Red Bull y Ferrari este mes en la Fórmula Uno.
> 
> El jefe de McLaren, Martin Whitmarsh, dijo a periodistas en el Gran Premio de Hungría que su escudería no tenía planes de protestar, pero quería que la Federación Internacional del Automóvil (FIA) aclarara la situación antes de que puedan desarrollar algo similar.
> 
> "Estamos pidiendo una aclaración sobre lo que está permitido", dijo Whitmarsh, que agregó que lo ideal sería que esto sucediera antes de la carrera del domingo.
> 
> ...


Se ha visto en varias imágenes como los Red Bull llevaban el alerón delantero rozando el suelo...

Ahora mi duda es...

No existía una norma que el coche debía ir, como mínimo, separado a 5 cm del suelo o algo así???  :Confused:  O sólo era para el fondo plano del coche???  :Confused: 

Porque algunas de las imágenes, el alerón no tenía esos 5 cm ni de coña... iba rozando el asfalto  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luján

> Se ha visto en varias imágenes como los Red Bull llevaban el alerón delantero rozando el suelo...
> 
> Ahora mi duda es...
> 
> No existía una norma que el coche debía ir, como mínimo, separado a 5 cm del suelo o algo así???  O sólo era para el fondo plano del coche??? 
> 
> Porque algunas de las imágenes, el alerón no tenía esos 5 cm ni de coña... iba rozando el asfalto


Algo de eso hay. El fondo plano debe ir a una altura mínima del suelo (y el alerón delantero también), pero eso es en estático. Al final al tomar velocidad el coche se aplasta y acaba rozando, como se oía en la vista subjetiva de un Red Bull en la recta del circuito de Valencia en clasificación, por ejemplo. Ahí me imagino que es donde está la trampa que hizo el que hizo la ley, y de la que se aprovechan los RB y ahora Ferrari.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Os propongo algo, decir nuestros circuitos preferidos... :Wink: 

Yo obviamente, hay muchos que me gustan, pero sin duda alguna, de los antiguos el que más me gusta es el de Nurburgring (el largo...tremenda la curva peraltada  :Big Grin: ) y de los actuales, el que más me gusta es el trazado de Spa-Francorchamps, tanto por el circuito, como por el lugar en el que está enclavado.

Y el sueño que tengo es poder hacer algún día, con un coche de F1, la curva de Eau Rouge y el Radillon a fondo...

Tiene que ser bestial hacer eso...coger esa curva a fondo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Smile: , se te tienen que poner en la garganta... :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Os propongo algo, decir nuestros circuitos preferidos...
> 
> Yo obviamente, hay muchos que me gustan, pero sin duda alguna, de los antiguos el que más me gusta es el de Nurburgring (el largo...tremenda la curva peraltada ) y de los actuales, el que más me gusta es el trazado de Spa-Francorchamps, tanto por el circuito, como por el lugar en el que está enclavado.
> 
> Y el sueño que tengo es poder hacer algún día, con un coche de F1, la curva de Eau Rouge y el Radillon a fondo...
> 
> Tiene que ser bestial hacer eso...coger esa curva a fondo , se te tienen que poner en la garganta...


Coincido contigo en los cirucitos preferidos, aunque añadiría Hockenheim, con el circuito anterior, el que se metía en el bosque, y por supuesto Mónaco.

Hockenheim, Spa,Mónaco, y Monza son los que me más gustaba correr en el simulador de F1 que tenía. (del 94-95)

----------


## ARAGORM

Bueno, ya falta poco para que empiece el espectáculo.
yo estoy aquí con la cerveza escarchada.  ¿quién se apunta?  :Smile:

----------


## ARAGORM

Buena salida de Alonso, vanos aver como continua.

----------


## nando

> Bueno, ya falta poco para que empiece el espectáculo.
> yo estoy aquí con la cerveza escarchada.  ¿quién se apunta?


Vale vale me a apunto¡¡  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

A falta de 20 vueltas, esto ya está decidido, salvo imprevistos, el podio será: Webber, Vettel y Alonso.

Mis preferidos son: Hockenheim, al igual que Lujan con el recorrido antiguo, Monza y Monaco

----------


## Luján

> A falta de 20 vueltas, esto ya está decidido, salvo imprevistos, el podio será: Webber, Vettel y Alonso.
> 
> Mis preferidos son: Hockenheim, al igual que Lujan con el recorrido antiguo, Monza y Monaco


Bueno, con la sanción a Vettel, Alonso adelanta un puesto. Ahora le tocará aguantar los ataques del Alemán.

Lo mejor de la carrera la 7ª posición de Pedro de la Rosa.

Lo peor, la rotura de Alguersuari.

----------


## ARAGORM

Buena lucha de Barriquelo a MSC

----------


## ben-amar

¡Me equivoqué! Alonso ha sido capaz de aguantar Vettel, pese a ser este mucho mas rapido.
1º Webber
2º F. Alonso
3º Vettel
7º Pedro de la Rosa

Lider del mundial: Webber, seguido de Haimito. Alonso se mantiene 5º, pero a tan solo 20 puntos del lider

----------


## Luján

> Buena lucha de Barriquelo a MSC


Michael ha hecho una jugada muy sucia. Suerte que el muro se acababa, porque si no hubieramos visto a Barichelo más plano que una calcomanía.

----------


## ARAGORM

> Michael ha hecho una jugada muy sucia. Suerte que el muro se acababa, porque si no hubieramos visto a Barichelo más plano que una calcomanía.


Así es Luján, ha sido muy sucia.
Ya veremos la sanción que le imponen.
Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

> Así es Luján, ha sido muy sucia.
> Ya veremos la sanción que le imponen.
> Un saludo.


No se por qué pero me da que le van a sancionar con el mismo rasero que a Hamilmito :Mad:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Michael ha hecho una jugada muy sucia. Suerte que el muro se acababa, porque si no hubieramos visto a Barichelo más plano que una calcomanía.


Si esa jugada la hace Fernando,le meten un puyazo que que lo quedan tieso... :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: 

Ya estmos de nuevo...ya ha vuelto Waitin de las vacaciones  :Frown: 

Que nuevo bochorno de carrera. Que vergüenza de actuaciones de la MaFIA. Hacen lo que quieren, controlan la carrera como quieren, siempre calculando en todo momento para que no recorten la distancia con Hamilton, y si la recortan, que sea la menor posible, vayamos por partes:

Nuevamente la MaFIA veía que Fernando le recortaría unos pocos de puntos de Hamilton, así que Waitin pulsó el botón de "Safety Car" y listo, nuevo Safety Car absurdo para beneficio de Hamilton...

Vettel, hace una entrada ilegal al pit lane, cruzando toda la pista, cuando una vez que pasas la entrada al pit lane no puedes entrar así, pero la MaFIA se hace el sueco...porqué, porque interesa que siga por delante de Fernando.

...pero..............TOMAAA!!!! Hamilton se va, entonces, Hamilton no suma puntos. Consecuencias: ahora Vettel si recibe un drive troguht por otra acción ilegal con el safety... porqué ahora lo sancionan y en la entrada al pit lane no???, muy sencillo, porque le recortaría muchos puntos a Hamilton... que por cierto, Vettel tendría que haber tenido otro drive trought por exceso de velocidad en el pit lane, porque se ha visto claramente en la televisión y lo ha visto todo el mundo, que ha ido como una bala por el pit lane...

Y lo de Weeber, no me jo*as, osea que, Ferrari, el equipo que mejor cuida las ruedas en pista, y que las blandas en 15-20 vueltas estén destrozadas, y que Webber, se tire 43 vueltas con las blandas, haciendo vuelta rápida tras vuelta rápida pulverizando los tiempos, y que, al cambiar, las blandas, tenían una pinta estupenda, de hecho estaban mejor que las duras que luego le pusieron... vamos a eso no le da explicación ni Iker Jiménez... qué tendrían esas ruedas... :Confused:  :Embarrassment: 

Y por último, diferencias de Hamilton con respecto a los demás...

Webber: -3
Vettel: +6
Button: +10
Alonso: +16

Que quieren decir estas diferencias...pues iros preparando, que en Spa vais a ver el despacho de Waitin y Eleston repartiendo sanciones a los Ferrari y a los Red Bull hasta por mirar a Hamilton... :Mad: 

En fin...

----------


## Luján

Vamos por partes.

Primero: no pude ver todoa la carrera, y no he tenido tiempo de verla en diferido, pero sí que he visto buena parte y algunas repeticiones.

La jugada del "Kaiser" si no fuera por lo cerca que estaba el muro podría considerarse legal. El que defiende posición puede realizar un ( y sólo uno) cambio de trazada antes de la curva. En Alemania le hicieron lo mismo a Alonso en la salida y tampoco hubo sanción.

El Safety Car era necesario, debido a los problemas en el Pit Lane, recordemos: Un coche con sólo tres ruedas y un accidente entre uno que salía del cambio y otro que entraba a él. El Safety Car es la forma de cerrar el Pit Lane sin parar la carrera.

La entrada al Pit Lane de Vettel ciertamente fue "alegal". Por lo menos yo no ví que atravesara toda la pista para entrar (lo que es ilegal), sino que se decidió tarde a entrar y se saltó el super-piano, pero la pista entera no. Sancionable? quizás sí, pero la pérdida de tiempo que le supuso el frenazo y el salto compensa.

La sanción a Vettel por la actuación con el Safety en marcha es correcta (quizás tardía, como siempre, pero correcta). La nueva normativa indica que no se debe dejar un espacio con el coche de delante de más de 10 coches, y Vettel hizo esto claramente. Del exceso de velocidad no puedo opinar porque no lo ví, ni hay forma de saberlo sin mirar su telemetría o su volante. De todos modos, esto es una cosa en la que los comisarios son muy duros. Si alguien se pasa de velocidad lo sancionan, sea quien sea.

Lo de webber y las ruedas es curioso sí, pero ni Ferrari cuida tan bien las ruedas ni Red Bull tan mal. Si Ferrari cuidara tan bien las ruedas no tendría que haber entrado en la misma vuelta que los demás. Por cierto, que en el cambio hicieron que Massa perdiera la posición con Hamilton al tener que esperar detrás de Alonso.

Yo no creo que la FIA sea tan partidista, pero sí se les ve un poc el plumero. A ver si el nuevo presidente pone los puntos sobre las íes.

----------


## aberroncho

La FIA no se Fía de los alerones de Red Bull y de Ferrari.

Diario Marca. 02/08/2010
Los alerones de Red Bull y Ferrari podrían ser prohibidos.
El 'truco' radica en permitir un ligero encorvamiento cuando el coche está sometido a fuertes cargas aerodinámicas, lo que rebaja la altura del alerón respecto al suelo. 
Los alerones delanteros de los monoplazas de Red Bull y de Ferrari podrían ser declarados ilegales por la FIA antes del próximo Gran Premio de Bélgica del 29 de agosto ya que la Federación Internacional de Automovilismo ha decidido llevar a cabo nuevas pruebas para comprobar la rigidez de dichas piezas aerodinámicas.

Y es que flexibilidad de los 'flaps' delanteros de los monoplazas que este domingo coparon las cuatro primeras posiciones del Gran Premio de Hungría es más que evidente: el 'truco' radica en permitir un ligero encorvamiento cuando el coche está sometido a fuertes cargas aerodinámicas, lo que rebaja la altura del alerón respecto al suelo.

Después del Gran Premio de Alemania, Mclaren y Mercedes pidieron a la FIA que aclararan la legalidad de este alerón flexible de Red Bull y Ferrari. La Federación dictaminó que dichas piezas se ajustaban a la normativa vigente.

Aún así, las últimas noticias apuntan a que los equipos supieron este mismo domingo, en Hungaroring, que la flexibildad de los mencionados 'flaps' será verificada de nueva en el próximo GP de Bélgica.

La FIA se ampararía de esta forma en el artículo 3.17.8 de su reglamento técnico, en el que se recoge "el derecho a introducir nuevas pruebas de resistencia en cualquier parte del monoplaza que parece o se sospecha que se mueve mientras el coche esté en marcha".

----------


## ben-amar

GP de Hungría - 02-08-2010
Schumacher pide disculpas a Barrichello por la peligrosa maniobra
El piloto alemán Michael Schumacher (Mercedes) pidió disculpas al brasileño Rubens Barrichello (Williams) por la maniobra en el Gran Premio de Hungría, aunque aseguró que no pretendió ponerle en peligro.




http://www.terra.es/deportes/formula...ria-804863.htm

'Ayer, directamente después de la carrera estaba aún acalorado por lo ocurrido, pero después de ver de nuevo la escena contra Rubens me doy cuenta de que los jueces tenían razón en su evaluación: la maniobra fue demasiado dura', admitió Schumacher, desde su página web.

El siete veces campeón del mundo de Fórmula Uno añade que 'lógicamente' no era su intención poner en peligro a Barrichello. 'Pero si el tiene la sensación de que fue así, lo siento, no fue mi intención', prosigue Schumacher.

El piloto alemán sumó este domingo una nueva a su amplio historial de sanciones, al dictársele la pérdida de diez puestos en la formación de salida del próximo Gran Premio, el de Bélgica el 29 de agosto. Schumacher cerró contra el muro en la recta de meta a Barrichello, cuando intentaba adelantarle a cinco vueltas del final para arrebatarle el décimo puesto y punto de provocar un grave accidente.

Lejos de aceptar que había actuado incorrectamente, Schumacher afirmó al término de la carrera que había dejado suficiente espacio a su compañero y dijo que, al fin y al cabo, así es la Fórmula Uno, no una carrera 'para tomar el café'.

La maniobra y la reacción del piloto ha desatado un cúmulo de críticas en la prensa, incluida la alemana. El popular 'Bild' titula este lunes su información con un 'Avergüénzate, Schumi'.
Terra Deportes - EFE

Sale librado con solo una multa y 10 puestos en la parrilla del proximo GP

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.terra.es/deportes/formula...ria-804924.htm 

Alonso, Montezemolo y Massa
Cree que el Mundial es posible - 02-08-2010
Montezemolo: ''Esta es la Ferrari que me gusta ver''
El presidente de la escudería italiana Ferrari, Luca Cordero di Montezemolo, se mostró muy satisfecho por el segundo y cuarto puesto logrados, respectivamente, por sus pilotos, el español Fernando Alonso y el brasileño Felipe Massa, en el Gran Premio de Hungría de Fórmula 1.



'Con anterioridad, en esta temporada hemos malgastado grandes oportunidades y siempre existe el lamento por algunas decisiones que nos han dejado perplejos, pero debemos mirar hacia adelante y pensar que hoy podemos creer en el Mundial', dijo Montezemolo a la web de Ferrari en la sede de la escudería, Maranello, donde este lunes se reunió con su equipo técnico.

'Esta es la Ferrari que me gusta ver y que quieren ver nuestros aficionados: un equipo en disposición de luchar y de darnos satisfacciones. Tenemos que seguir así y las cuentas las echaremos al final. Sabemos que necesitamos trabajar aún con más fuerza y determinación sobre el desarrollo del coche, pero esto nuestra gente lo sabe bien, mejor que yo', agregó.

*En esa reunión, en la que Montezemolo felicitó a su equipo, no estuvo presente Massa, quien marchó ya para Brasil para pasar las dos semanas de parón de la Fórmula Uno, pero sí estuvo Alonso, quien trabajará junto a los ingenieros en Maranello durante un par de días más para preparar el final del campeonato.*

'Ha sido un mes de julio muy intenso, que ha concluido con bonitas satisfacciones para nosotros, sobre todo si vemos dónde estamos hoy con respecto a hace un mes. Por esto quiero agradecerles a todos nuestros colaboradores, porque han trabajado con gran dedicación para conseguir estos resultados', comentó el presidente de Ferrari.

'Los técnicos han trabajado sin levantar la mirada siquiera para mejorar el monoplaza y los pilotos han hecho un óptimo trabajo: Fernando ha salido de manera extraordinaria y casi, casi consiguió pasar a liderar la carrera en la primera curva, mientras Felipe ha traído a casa puntos importantes en una carrera especial para él, un año después del accidente', agregó.

Hasta el sábado se trabajará en Maranello para preparar el F10 para el Gran Premio de Bélgica. A partir de entonces, habrá una pausa de dos semanas en Ferrari que concluirá el 23 de agosto.
Terra Deportes - EFE

Luego dirá Masa lo que quiera pero mientras él se marcha, tiene derecho, Alonso prepara su coche y sigue las evoluciones que introducen los mecanicos

----------


## F. Lázaro

> A ver si el nuevo presidente pone los puntos sobre las íes.


Sí, pues con Jean Todt de presidente, la llevamos clara  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luján

http://www.lasextadeportes.com/notic...tiembre/263931




> *El Consejo Mundial de la FIA dictaminará una  posible sanción deportiva por las órdenes de equipo que levantaron la  polémica en el circuito de Hockenheim en el que Alonso ganó. La decisión  puede ser definitiva en la marcha del Mundial ya que será justo antes  del GP de Italia.*
> 
>                            El próximo *8 de septiembre*, todos los  aficionados a la Fórmula 1 y especialmente, todos los seguidores de  Ferrari y Fernando Alonso tendrán que aguantar la respiración ya que  será el día en que la FIA decida si hay sanción deportiva por las  órdenes de equipo ocurridas en el Gran Premio de Alemania. A pesar de  que la escudería italiana ya fue multada con* 100.000 dólares* al término de la carrera, el castigo deportivo puede suponer un revés muy importante para el desarrollo del Mundial.
> 
> No hay que olvidar que *Fernando Alonso y Felipe Massa han dado un salto sobresaliente de calidad en las últimas citas.*  El caso del asturiano es especialmente llamativo ya que con su triunfo  en Hockenheim y su brillante segundo puesto en Budapest ha recortado una  enorme cantidad de puntos y se ha enganchado al abanico de pilotos  favoritos para ser campeón del mundo. Por si fuera poco, *Ferrari prepara para la vuelta de vacaciones una nueva inyección importante de mejoras* que pueden terminar de mejorar un F10 que ha evidenciado una evolución muy positiva.
> 
> Sólo  dos días antes del Gran Premio de Italia, la carrera que los 'tiffosi'  esperan con ansia, la FIA comunicará oficialmente si Ferrari o alguno de  sus pilotos pierde puntos, algo que afectaría a la clasificación  general.* La reunión no será presidida por Jean Todt*,  presidente del organismo, puesto que ocupará Graham Stoker,  vicepresidente deportivo de la Federación y lo que está claro es que la  decisión traerá polémica.
> 
> La polvareda de polémica surgida tras  el adelantamiento de Alonso a Felipe Massa, ordenada presumiblemente por  el equipo, levantó todas las sospechas. El español estaba marcando un  ritmo mucho más rápido que su compañero de equipo, por lo que el  brasileño no mostró oposición tras escuchar las indicaciones por radio  que le decían que Alonso estaba superándole. Las críticas cayeron sobre  el equipo, pero lo cierto es que *Ferrari* cerró un fin  de semana siendo el líder en tiempos en entrenamientos y sólo un suspiro  privó a Alonso de llevarse la primera 'pole' de la temporada.

----------


## F. Lázaro

... El circuito de Yeongam (Korea)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43ykB1Oy02g

Como sea igual que en el vídeo, va a ser tremendo  :Smile: 

Saldremos de dudas el 24 de Octubre... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

No parece un circuito muy propicio para los adelantamientos. Segun se en la recreacion, su anchura no es lo suficiente. Pero lo dicho, el 24 de octubre se vera.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> No parece un circuito muy propicio para los adelantamientos. Segun se en la recreacion, su anchura no es lo suficiente. Pero lo dicho, el 24 de octubre se vera.


Para los espectadores, este tipo de circuito, mezcla por una ciudad y un puerto, va a ser precioso, pero para los pilotos, el trazado es una tortura... :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin: 

En cuanto a adelantamientos, hombre, para mi punto de vista, está mejor que muchos circuitos... el primer sector del circuito es bueno para adelantamientos, con largas rectas que acaban en curvas cerradas, y a mi vista, veo dos claros puntos de adelantamiento, que son la curva al final de la recta de meta y sobretodo la curva 3...

Luego el circuito me gusta bastante en cuanto al diseño del trazado. Un primer sector con largas rectas que acaban en curvas cerradas, después curvas más abiertas y por consiguiente rápidas y el final con curvas más lentas...

A mí desde luego, la pista me gusta bastante, y si además, se acompaña como se ve en la recreación, el circuito va a ser precioso... :Smile: 

Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

http://www.formula1.com/races/in_det...t_diagram.html

Aquí está el diagrama oficial del circuito.

Como todos los nuevos circuitos, el adelantamiento va a ser casi imposible. 

Hay dos curvas, como dice F. Lázaro, que son propicias para ello, ya que son cerradas tras largas rectas.

Algo bueno tendrá este circuito, y es que nadie habrá rodado en él antes, así que nadie tendrá referencias.

Aún así, en el calendario oficial sigue marcado como pendiente de aprobación.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Algo bueno tendrá este circuito, y es que nadie habrá rodado en él antes, así que nadie tendrá referencias.


En la primera sesión de libres nos vamos a divertir...

A ver si Hamilton come mucha gravilla y guardarraíles... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.terra.es/deportes/formula...nso-809145.htm
A falta del 'sí' de Ecclesone, sería el tercer trazado español - 16-08-2010
Mallorca, cerca de entrar en el Mundial de F1
Según informa El Mundo, Mallorca podría entrar por la puerta grande en el Mundial de F1 si Bernie Ecclestone da su visto bueno al trazado, que ya cuenta con el apoyo de Fernando Alonso, Jaime Alguersuari y Felipe Massa.

Con un presupuesto entre 70 y 90 millones de euros, el trazado Illes Balears cada día está más cerca de hacerse realidad. Si Ecclestone da el 'sí quiero' en una futura reunión, España tendría un tercer circuito en el Mundial de la F1.

El circuito estaría asentado en la finca de Son Granada, enfrente del Renn Arena, el circuito de velocidad con el que cuenta Mallorca. Se espera contar con un aforo cercano a las 66.000 personas en un trazado con 15 curvas todo ello dentro de una parcela de 406.244 m2. El recinto contará con un hospital y un helipuerto para posibles traslados de pilotos a otros centros médicos de la isla.

Sensibilidad medioambiental
Uno de los aspectos que más se ha cuidado en el proyecto es todo lo que tiene relación con el medioambiente. Según informa El Mundo, el circuito contará con un 'asfalto ecológico', compuesto por neumáticos y cristales reciclados, y respetará toda la vegetación de la zona.

Incluso se plantea la posibilidad de hacer un túnel del viento dentro de las instalaciones para que tanto equipos como marcas de coches puedan hacer todas las probaturas que deseen en los vehículos.

----------


## ben-amar

Proveedor oficial - 16-08-2010
Pirelli comienza a probar sus neumáticos en Mugello
Pirelli, nuevo proveedor oficial del Mundial, comenzará a probar este martes en Mugello.
http://www.terra.es/deportes/formula...llo-809149.htm
La firma italiana sustituirá a Bridgestone como proveedor exclusivo de neumáticos para el Mundial 2011 y ha llegado a un acuerdo de colaboración con Toyota para utilizar un chásis TF109 del año 2009 en su programa de pruebas con miras al próximo campeonato.

Los test de neumáticos en el circuito de Mugello se desarrollarán en dos jornadas, el martes y el miércoles, con el alemán Nick Heidfel, piloto reserva de Mercedes, al volante, según informa Autosport.

Pirelli utilizará el chasis de Toyota 2009 por recomendación de la Asociación de Equipos de Fórmula Uno (FOTA), que considera el TF109 como el único coche adaptable a la actual tecnología de la F1 y no vinculado con ninguna escudería actual.
Terra Deportes - EFE

----------


## Luján

El cirucito de Mallorca lo que pretende es sustituir al de Valencia como GP de Europa cuando se acabe el contrato de 5 años.

Otra opción sería un GP denominado GP del Mediterráneo.

Ya se verá.

----------


## ben-amar

Las dos opciones son posibles.
Me inclino mas por la segunda, toda vez que ven ampliados los equipos

----------


## F. Lázaro

> El cirucito de Mallorca lo que pretende es sustituir al de Valencia como GP de Europa cuando se acabe el contrato de 5 años.
> 
> Otra opción sería un GP denominado GP del Mediterráneo.
> 
> Ya se verá.


No está mal la idea  :Smile: 

Así quedaría el circuito de Llucmajor tras la remodelación del viejo circuito...


Guapa... :Smile:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

Si la FIA decide sancionar - Briatore hizo lo mismo - 23-08-2010
Ferrari dispuesta a acudir a la Justicia civil por el GP de Alemania
La escudería italiana Ferrari está dispuesta a recurrir ante la Justicia civil una eventual decisión contraria por parte de la FIA sobre el adelantamiento de Fernando Alonso a Felipe Massa en el pasado Gran Premio de Alemania.
http://www.terra.es/deportes/formula...vil-811087.htm

Ferrari
Si la FIA decide sancionar - Briatore hizo lo mismo - 23-08-2010
Ferrari dispuesta a acudir a la Justicia civil por el GP de Alemania
La escudería italiana Ferrari está dispuesta a recurrir ante la Justicia civil una eventual decisión contraria por parte de la FIA sobre el adelantamiento de Fernando Alonso a Felipe Massa en el pasado Gran Premio de Alemania.





Así lo asegura el diario deportivo italiano 'La Gazzetta dello Sport', que explica que Ferrari está dispuesta a obrar del mismo modo que lo hizo Flavio Briatore, ex director deportivo de Renault, acudiendo a un tribunal francés tras su inhabilitación de por vida de la Fórmula Uno por el accidente del brasileño Nelson Piquet en Singapur en 2008.

'Si de París saliera derrotada, Ferrari puede apelar. Y está dispuesta a llevar la causa a un tribunal civil', más allá de la jurisdicción de la FIA, que reúne a su Consejo Mundial el próximo 8 de septiembre en la capital francesa para abordar el asunto, afirma 'La Gazzetta dello Sport'.

'Ferrari ha utilizado las semanas de agosto para poner a punto la línea de defensa. Y esperamos que no sólo se evite el escándalo de una sanción añadida, sino que el caso propicie también una modificación en el reglamento para conseguir que las órdenes de equipo sean lícitas siempre que no perjudiquen a otros rivales', prosigue el rotativo.

Por el adelantamiento de Alonso a Massa, que valió el doblete a la escudería italiana en la carrera del pasado 25 de julio con un primer y segundo puesto, respectivamente, Ferrari ya fue sancionada por los comisarios del Gran Premio de Alemania con 100.000 dólares, ya que consideraron que se infringió el reglamento de la FIA.

Los comisarios decidieron además llevar el caso ante el Consejo Mundial de la Federación, después de que el ingeniero de Massa, Rob Smedley, le comunicara por radio: 'Fernando es mas rápido que tú, ¿me puedes confirmar que has entendido el mensaje?', y en el giro siguiente a la salida de la horquilla levantara el pie del acelerador para dejar el primer puesto al español.
Terra Deportes - EFE

El presidente de Ferrari, Luca Cordero di Montezemolo y sus dos pilotos

----------


## Luján

Según las previsiones que se pueden ver en la página oficial de la F1 (www.f1.com)

Tanto los entrenamientos del viernes, como los del sábado, así como la clasificación del sábado y la carrera del domingo serán bajo condiciones de lluvia.

Un extra más añadido al impresionante circuito de Spa-Franconchamps

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Según las previsiones que se pueden ver en la página oficial de la F1 (www.f1.com)
> 
> Tanto los entrenamientos del viernes, como los del sábado, así como la clasificación del sábado y la carrera del domingo serán bajo condiciones de lluvia.
> 
> Un extra más añadido al impresionante circuito de Spa-Franconchamps


La verdad que las carreras con lluvia son más interesantes, hay más accidentes.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Aunque todavia es pronto para pronunciarse, quedan algunos dias.

----------


## Luján

A mitad de tiempo de los entrenamientos libres del GP de Bélgica, estos son algunos de los mejores tiempos marcados:

Alonso 1º 2'01.223''
Hamilton 2º 2'01.567''
Vettel 3º 2'02.450''
...
De la Rosa 12º 2'03.851''
Alguersuari 13º 2'.04.250''

Hamilton ha sido el más rápido en la trampa de velocidad: 277Km/h. Alonso 5º a 272Km/h

Los entrenamientos se están desarrollando bajo condiciones de lluvia y 17ºC en pista.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> A mitad de tiempo de los entrenamientos libres del GP de Bélgica, estos son algunos de los mejores tiempos marcados:
> 
> Alonso 1º 2'01.223''
> Hamilton 2º 2'01.567''
> Vettel 3º 2'02.450''
> ...
> De la Rosa 12º 2'03.851''
> Alguersuari 13º 2'.04.250''
> 
> ...


Me encanta... :Smile:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Alonso 1º, en Spa, y bajo la lluvia... Tremenda combinación, preciosa  :Smile:  :Wink: 

Lo que daría por cambiarme por Alonso y poder conducir un bicho de esos bajo la lluvia y en ese circuito... ufff  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Alonso 10º...

Está claro que ha optado por reglajes y configuración más apropiada para unas determinadas condiciones de carrera en mojado que se podrían dar mañana.

Los de delante está claro que llevan configuración en seco...

Se sabe que puede llover en cualquier momento mañana, pero... es necesario arriesgar de esa manera, saliendo décimo y expuesto a que te la pegues en una montonera en Eau Rouge por ejemplo???? Teniendo en cuenta como esta el mundial, creo que no era necesario, hubiera sido más prudente haber seguido la táctica que los demás y haber intentado clasificar más arriba, pero bueno  :Embarrassment: 

Si llueve mañana, salvo catástrofe deberá ser un paseo para Fernando... pero como no llueva, el ridículo va a ser tremendo  :Embarrassment: .

En fin, esperemos a ver lo que pasa mañana  :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

Tal y como esta el campeonato, unos arriesgan de una manera y otros de otra; Alonso ha optado por la opcion de jugar con el pronostico del tiempo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Tal y como esta el campeonato, unos arriesgan de una manera y otros de otra; Alonso ha optado por la opcion de jugar con el pronostico del tiempo.


Pues está claro. La lotería ya está comprada...

...o le sale el Gordo, o no se lleva ni la pedrea... :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

Personalmento creo que se ha equivocado. Siempre es mejor estar como los demás y fiarte de tu experiencia que arriesgar tanto para que luego no salga como uno quiere.

Y en esto tenemos muchos ejemplos de equivocaciones de Alonso y/o su equipo en la toma de decisiones.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Personalmento creo que se ha equivocado. Siempre es mejor estar como los demás y fiarte de tu experiencia que arriesgar tanto para que luego no salga como uno quiere.
> 
> Y en esto tenemos muchos ejemplos de equivocaciones de Alonso y/o su equipo en la toma de decisiones.


Totalmente de acuerdo contigo Luján.

Si la distancia de puntos fuera mucho mayor, pues no te queda más remedio que jugártela en cosas de éstas para ver si puedes pegarle un mordisco a tus rivales, pero teniendo en cuenta que está a 20 puntos y que quedan 6 carreras todavía... me parece una temeridad hacer eso, pero bueno, el sabrá  :Embarrassment: 

Por el bien de todos, esperemos que mañana Spa sea una charca... porque sino... :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

Pues de momento, al inicio de la GP2 la pista está seca, con algún tramo húmedo, pero con el carril seco en la trazada.

13ºC en aire y 15ºC en la pista

----------


## ben-amar

Fin de la carrera para Alonso, sin aleron en la vuelta 39, cuando ocupaba el 8º puesto y con lluvia en pista.
Aunque no hubiese abandono, por el coche, el error en elplanteamiento de la carrera ha sido total.

----------


## Luján

Error en la estrategia, error en la táctica y error en la conducción.

Otra carrera que pasa y otro rosco para Alonso.

Si al final no va a ser tna buen piloto. Su salida de pista ha sido un error de principiante, y le ha costado el campeonato. Y esta vez sin "ayuda" de la FIA

----------


## ben-amar

Y golpe de efecto de Haimito.
Lo unico bueno: Jaime Alguersuari ha entrado en el reparto de puntos.

----------


## aberroncho

Cada vez creo mas en las leyes de Murphy y en Fernando Alonso se cumplen a rajatabla.
*"Si algo puede salir mal, saldrá mal"*
Hoy se han cumplido todas estas leyes y Alonso no ha dado una a derechas.Todo ha salido al revés y ha fallado en todo.
Sólo queda decirle "Sonrie Fernando, en Monza puede ser peor."

----------


## F. Lázaro

Picia monumental de Ferrari, del ingeniero de pista de Fernando, y del propio Fernando... :Mad:  :Mad: 




> Y esta vez sin "ayuda" de la FIA


Efectivamente, esta vez no ha habido nada en su contra por parte de la FIA, pero la actuación de la FIA nuevamente hoy, a vuelto a ser bochornosa...

* 1º Safety Car: Alonso pone neumáticos de lluvia, pero los de cabeza siguen con secos. La FIA ve que Hamilton no puede, se sale, y decide sacar el safety car para parar la carrera y así evitar que Hamilton se pueda salir... lamentable.

* Incidente de Barrichelo - Alonso... me encantaría ver la telemetría del coche de Rubens, porque ha ido directo a por Fernando. Dice que se quedó sin grip y todas esas gaitas. No ha pisado el freno en ningún momento hasta que impactó con Fernando, síntoma de que iba a por él... ¿porqué? Pues, presumiblemente, alguna cosilla por ahí encubierta contra Fernando... :Confused: 

* Incidente de Vettel - Button... se sanciona a Vettel por "provocar" el accidente. Sanción absurba porque el coche queda fuera de control, por lo que es un lance de carrera. Intenta contra volantear pero con tan mala suerte de que impacta contra Button. Pero la FIA, no ha visto el cambio de trayectoria que Vettel ha hecho para entrar en el pit lane, en sentido contrario al de la pista y cruzando la pista de lado a lado por encima de los pianos, con el peligro que eso supone... :Embarrassment:  (he visto sacar bandera negra por cosas menores que ésta  :Embarrassment: )

* Incidente Vettel -Alonso (pit stop)... Fernando sale a toda pastilla del pit lane en la que se pone en paralelo con Vettel para ganarle la posición. Investigación de la FIA a los dos pero Alonso se la pega antes de salir el veredicto de la sanción. Si Fernando hubiera seguido, de seguro que le hubiera caído un drive througt. (Todos recordamos esas entradas y cosas que Jaimito ha hecho por el pit lane con total impunidad  :Cool: )

* Accidente Fernando y Safety Car... Fernando se la pega incomprensiblemente, y la FIA, viendo que Hamilton va en 1ª posición, decide mantener en pista al Safety Car aun estando retirado el coche de Alonso y fuera del recinto de la pista... :Confused: , para así, asegurar la primera posición de Jaimito...

* Frenada de Hamilton: Todos sabemos, que cuando un safety apaga las luces, el coche que manda la carrera, frena toda la fila para que, al pasar una curva, acelerar y así ganar algunas décimas con respecto al que va detrás. Hamilton, en uno de esos momentos, ha frenado en seco pasando de casi 200 a 0 en medio de una recta, Webber casi se lo come... eso está prohibido por las normas de la FIA, al igual que los cambios de trayectoria que ha hecho, pero sin embargo, se ha quedado impune (lógico, iba 1º, por lo que, ya puede sacar Hamilton una pistola del cockpit, que no le harán nada  :Embarrassment: )

En fin, una carrera lamentable por dos lados: la horrorosa estrategia de Ferrari/Alonso y la bochornosa actuación de la FIA  :Frown:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo prefiero no hablar ni hacer comentarios de esta carrera, porque si no... :Mad: .

----------


## Luján

Creo que te pasas 4 pueblos con tus aserveraciones.




> Picia monumental de Ferrari, del ingeniero de pista de Fernando, y del propio Fernando...
> 
> 
> 
> Efectivamente, esta vez no ha habido nada en su contra por parte de la FIA, pero la actuación de la FIA nuevamente hoy, a vuelto a ser bochornosa...
> 
> * 1º Safety Car: Alonso pone neumáticos de lluvia, pero los de cabeza siguen con secos. La FIA ve que Hamilton no puede, se sale, y decide sacar el safety car para parar la carrera y así evitar que Hamilton se pueda salir... lamentable.


El safety car salió porque había piezas de algunos coches en la pista. Y cuando sale, tiene que dar un número determinado mínimo de vueltas. Si aún así no se han llegado a agrupar todos los coches, tiene que mantenerse en pista al menos hasta que se agrupen.




> * Incidente de Barrichelo - Alonso... me encantaría ver la telemetría del coche de Rubens, porque ha ido directo a por Fernando. Dice que se quedó sin grip y todas esas gaitas. No ha pisado el freno en ningún momento hasta que impactó con Fernando, síntoma de que iba a por él... ¿porqué? Pues, presumiblemente, alguna cosilla por ahí encubierta contra Fernando...


Aquí te pasas 4 pueblos. Dudo que Barrichelo sea de los que se deja influenciar por esto, no es como Nelsiño.

Es una acusación MUY GRAVE decir que un piloto va a por otro a pegársela porque sí. Ha sido un accidente de carrera. Sin más.

Además, si fuera como tú dices, el coche de Alonso habría quedado para el arrastre, y no hubiera podido seguir.




> * Incidente de Vettel - Button... se sanciona a Vettel por "provocar" el accidente. Sanción absurba porque el coche queda fuera de control, por lo que es un lance de carrera. Intenta contra volantear pero con tan mala suerte de que impacta contra Button. Pero la FIA, no ha visto el cambio de trayectoria que Vettel ha hecho para entrar en el pit lane, en sentido contrario al de la pista y cruzando la pista de lado a lado por encima de los pianos, con el peligro que eso supone... (he visto sacar bandera negra por cosas menores que ésta )


Coincido contigo en que la sanción a Vettel por el accidente ha sido desporporcionada. Claramente se vió que perdió el control del coche.

Y Vettel no entró en el Pit Lane en sentido contrario a la marcha. Como mucho cruzando la pista.

Creo recordar que en una carrera bastante reciente hizo casi lo mismo (entrar al pit pasada la entrada) y tampoco lo sancionaron entonces.

Sólo recuerdo una bandera negra en la F1, y fue algo mucho más grave.




> * Incidente Vettel -Alonso (pit stop)... Fernando sale a toda pastilla del pit lane en la que se pone en paralelo con Vettel para ganarle la posición. Investigación de la FIA a los dos pero Alonso se la pega antes de salir el veredicto de la sanción. Si Fernando hubiera seguido, de seguro que le hubiera caído un drive througt. (Todos recordamos esas entradas y cosas que Jaimito ha hecho por el pit lane con total impunidad )


No podemos decir qué hubieran dicho los comisarios en ese caso, pero está claro que si un piloto (sea quien sea) sale de su box de forma que ponga en riesgo a otro que esté circulando por el pit lane debe ser sancionado.

En el pit no se puede ir en paralelo.




> * Accidente Fernando y Safety Car... Fernando se la pega incomprensiblemente, y la FIA, viendo que Hamilton va en 1ª posición, decide mantener en pista al Safety Car aun estando retirado el coche de Alonso y fuera del recinto de la pista..., para así, asegurar la primera posición de Jaimito...


Respecto a lo de mantener el safety car, lo mismo de arriba. Debe estar un mínimo de vueltas o hasta que se alineen todos (salvando los que han entrado a pit lane).




> * Frenada de Hamilton: Todos sabemos, que cuando un safety apaga las luces, el coche que manda la carrera, frena toda la fila para que, al pasar una curva, acelerar y así ganar algunas décimas con respecto al que va detrás. Hamilton, en uno de esos momentos, ha frenado en seco pasando de casi 200 a 0 en medio de una recta, Webber casi se lo come... eso está prohibido por las normas de la FIA, al igual que los cambios de trayectoria que ha hecho, pero sin embargo, se ha quedado impune (lógico, iba 1º, por lo que, ya puede sacar Hamilton una pistola del cockpit, que no le harán nada )


La normativa respecto al Safety car es clara, pero no la conocemos al dedillo. Sólo sabemos los que nos cuenta "el calvo" de La Sexta, que casualmente sólo cuenta lo que le interesa, y cambia su forma de ver la normativa según favoreza a Alonso.

Cuando el Safety Car apaga las luces para entrar, queda a discreción del primer clasificado la velocidad a la que se relanza la carrera al pasar por meta. Dentro de esa discreción hay ciertos límites, como dejarse ir más del espacio equivalente a 10 monoplazas del coche de delante. Tampoco se pueden hacer cambios bruscos de velocidad, pero ¿Qué es un cambio brusco? Este seguro que no fue de 200 a 0, porque el Safety no da 200Km/h y menos en lluvia. Los cambios de trayectoria sí están permitidos, pues si no no podrían mantener la temperatura de los neumáticos.

Sólo están prohibidos los cambios de trayectoria si son más de dos para proteger una posición durante la carrera libre. Con el Safety car no tiene sentido prohibir los cambios de dirección, pues no se puede adelantar hasta pasar la línea de meta.




> En fin, una carrera lamentable por dos lados: la horrorosa estrategia de Ferrari/Alonso y la bochornosa actuación de la FIA



Carrera lamentable por la mala imagen de Alonso y Ferrari. Massa salvó los papeles del equipo, marcando muy buenos tiempos e incluso una vuelta rápida a mitad de carrera.

No sé qué te ha hecho a tí la FIA, pero ni ellos son tan diablos como quieres hacernos ver, ni Alonso es tan santo.

Hoy la FIA y la dirección de carrera lo han hecho bien, salvo la sanción a Vettel, que tendría que haber sido, en todo caso, por la entrada al pit lane, y no por provocar el accidente.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> El safety car salió porque había piezas de algunos coches en la pista. Y cuando sale, tiene que dar un número determinado mínimo de vueltas. Si aún así no se han llegado a agrupar todos los coches, tiene que mantenerse en pista al menos hasta que se agrupen.


Los trozos de fibra de carbono que han saltado de varios coches, han saltado todos fuera de la pista, es más, no he visto en ningún momento a ningún comisario dentro de la pista retirando ningún tipo de pieza o elementos de los coches.

Cuando sale, como bien comentas, debe mantenerse el tiempo necesario para que todos los coches se agrupen y retiren lo que haya que retirar de la pista en caso de que proceda.

Siempre he visto llover en algunas carreras, a mares, y nunca se ha sacado el Safety como se saca ahora porque caen cuatro gotas y la pista se pone resbaladiza... antes dabas la vuelta con mucho cuidado con las ruedas de seco, y cuando llegabas al pit, se cambiaba a intermedias o a full wet, según procediera, y a empezar de nuevo, pero no este cachondeo de sacar el safety porque llueva y algunos coches se salgan... si te sales, mala suerte.

Otra cosa es que haya accidentes o algún coche quede diseminada la pista de piezas por una salida y posterior impacto, o directamente se quede en la pista...




> Aquí te pasas 4 pueblos. Dudo que Barrichelo sea de los que se deja influenciar por esto, no es como Nelsiño.
> 
> Es una acusación MUY GRAVE decir que un piloto va a por otro a pegársela porque sí. Ha sido un accidente de carrera. Sin más.
> 
> Además, si fuera como tú dices, el coche de Alonso habría quedado para el arrastre, y no hubiera podido seguir.


Cada vez que veo la repetición, más pienso que ha ido a por él. Puedo equivocarme, *y espero equivocarme*, pero, la verdad, que tiene una pinta de que a ido a por el tremenda, pero tremenda... además de que veo claramente de que lo podía haber esquivado...

Por eso digo que me encantaría ver la telemetría del coche de Rubens en el accidente. Cuando pierdes el control del coche, bien por que te patine, se te descontrole, te salgas, etc, instintivamente, tiendes a pisar el pedal del freno y por consecuencia, bloquear las ruedas (todos lo hemos visto miles de veces).

Sin embargo, Rubens, se ve claramente que no bloca las ruedas ni intenta evitar el impacto en ningún momento, va controlando pegando toquecitos al volante y va recto pero recto con un tiralíneas hacia Fernando...

No sé, ojalá que me equivoque, pero me huele bastante mal...




> si fuera como tú dices, el coche de Alonso habría quedado para el arrastre, y no hubiera podido seguir.


Te parece poco el impacto que ha recibido el Ferrari? Un poco más y le quita hasta los remaches... Suerte de que Fernando estaba girando el coche y el impacto se lo ha llevado en la parte trasera derecha, haciendo girar el coche. El difusor, la suspensión y toda la parte de atrás seguro que estaría dañada, al igual que la rueda trasera derecha, el palier y demás también debería estar tocado.

Si en vez de cogerlo girando como lo ha cogido, lo coge de lado, por donde están los pontones hace polvo el coche... lo parte el coche por la mitad.




> Y Vettel no entró en el Pit Lane en sentido contrario a la marcha. Como mucho cruzando la pista.
> 
> Creo recordar que en una carrera bastante reciente hizo casi lo mismo (entrar al pit pasada la entrada) y tampoco lo sancionaron entonces.


Vettel estaba en la escapatoria de la chicane, un poco más adelantado a la entrada al pit lane. Cuantos metros... 10? 5? Para llegar hasta allí, debe recorrer esos 10 o 5 metros, en sentido contrario al de la pista y cruzado, por narices, para poder entrar, y por si fuera ya poco, la forma en que lo hace, cruzando toda la pista por encima de una chicane pasando coches... me sigue pareciendo tremendo que la FIA no sanciones eso, y si, que le ponga una sanción absurda por que se le descontrola el coche...




> No podemos decir qué hubieran dicho los comisarios en ese caso


Ya te lo digo yo, sanción a Fernando  :Wink: 




> En el pit no se puede ir en paralelo.


No se debe, pero poder, se puede, sino, fíjate la cantidad de pilotos que han hecho eso y nunca se ha sancionado...




> está claro que si *un piloto (sea quien sea) sale de su box de forma que ponga en riesgo a otro que esté circulando por el pit lane debe ser sancionado*.
> 
> En el pit no se puede ir en paralelo


http://vimeo.com/11018301. Con esto queda respondida tu frase  :Wink: 




> Cuando el Safety Car apaga las luces para entrar, queda a discreción del primer clasificado la velocidad a la que se relanza la carrera al pasar por meta.


Claro que queda a discreción del piloto que va en primera posición, pero dentro de unos límites, no puede hacer tampoco lo que le salga de...




> Tampoco se pueden hacer cambios bruscos de velocidad


Pues el frenazo que ha pegado a sido terrorífico. Lo que no sé es como no ha blocado ruedas... :Confused:  Un poco más, y Webber se lo come del frenazo que ha metido, al igual que estilo en Japón con aquel Safety y también bajo la lluvia... :Cool: 




> Los cambios de trayectoria sí están permitidos, pues si no no podrían mantener la temperatura de los neumáticos.


Una cosa es contra volantear para calentar los neumáticos, y otra cosa es cambiar reiteradamente la trayectoria del coche sobre la pista. Lo segundo está prohibido, no se si recuerdas la polémica que ya hubo con Jaimito sobre aquellos sospechosos cambios de trazada de un lado a otro en plena recta de meta y en carrera...




> Carrera lamentable por la mala imagen de Alonso y Ferrari. Massa salvó los papeles del equipo, marcando muy buenos tiempos e incluso una vuelta rápida a mitad de carrera.


Totalmente de acuerdo contigo, nada más que decir al respecto.




> No sé qué te ha hecho a tí la FIA, pero ni ellos son tan diablos como quieres hacernos ver, ni Alonso es tan santo.


A mí, personalmente nada, pero, es lamentable, ver que el trato de favor que reciben algunos pilotos/escuderías, y el trato "deplorable" digámoslo así (no me sale ahora otra palabra  :Embarrassment: ) hacia otros... así como también la disparidad entre las diferentes sanciones que la FIA impone a su conveniencia, sin equidad ninguna..., el uso de las normas deportivas a su antojo favoreciendo a pilotos y escuderías... y un sinfín de actuaciones más que no hacen falta enumerar para no crear aquí La Biblia... :Embarrassment: 

Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Respondiendo a lo del SC con la lluvia en el Gp de Europa de 2007 en Nurburgrin empezando la carrera calló un chaparrón que no era normal y en la curva 1 se salieron 6 o 7 coches porque habia un charco que te llegaba por encima de los tobillos, y hasta que Hlminton no se salió de la pista no sacaron el SC. Y enciman a el fue al unico que lo volvieron a sacar a la pista, ¡¡y con la grua!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Respondiendo a lo del SC con la lluvia en el Gp de Europa de 2007 en Nurburgrin empezando la carrera calló un chaparrón que no era normal y en la curva 1 se salieron 6 o 7 coches porque habia un charco que te llegaba por encima de los tobillos, y *hasta que Hlminton no se salió de la pista no sacaron el SC. Y enciman a el fue al unico que lo volvieron a sacar a la pista, ¡¡y con la grua!!*


A cosas como esta es a lo que me refiero... :Embarrassment:  :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Que va a pasar con el circuito de Corea????  :Confused:  :Confused: 

Con lo bonita que iba a ser esa carrera en un circuito en donde no se ha rodado antes... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luján

> Que va a pasar con el circuito de Corea???? 
> 
> Con lo bonita que iba a ser esa carrera en un circuito en donde no se ha rodado antes...


Pues aún no ha sido aprobado por la FIA.

Pensando como piensan algunos, no lo aprobarán si Hamilton sigue líder y con buena ventaja, no sea que la pierda en este circuito. Pero si por el contrario necesita de puntos para conseguir el título no tardarán en aprobarlo, aunque sea justo en la carrera anterior, en Japón 15 días antes.

Ahora preocupa más la decisión de la FIA del 8 de septiembre sobre la órdenes de equipo y la carrera de Monza el fin de semana siguiente (10 al 12 de septiembre, fecha de la KDD en Ruidera)

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Respondiendo a lo del SC con la lluvia en el Gp de Europa de 2007 en Nurburgrin empezando la carrera calló un chaparrón que no era normal y en la curva 1 se salieron 6 o 7 coches porque habia un charco que te llegaba por encima de los tobillos, y hasta que Hlminton no se salió de la pista no sacaron el SC. Y enciman a el fue al unico que lo volvieron a sacar a la pista, ¡¡y con la grua!!



Me autocito para seguir con esto. Poco después sacaron la bandera roja, y tuvieron que salir de nuevo y Halminton tenia una vuelta menos. Salieron con el SC, cuando ya no hacia falta pues la pista ya estaba medio seca y con intermedios podias salir. Y ese no es el colmo, el colmo fue que hicieron eso para dejar pasar a Halminton y quitarle la vuelta de menos. Por suerte creo que no puntuó.

----------


## Luján

> Me autocito para seguir con esto. Poco después sacaron la bandera roja, y tuvieron que salir de nuevo y Halminton tenia una vuelta menos. Salieron con el SC, cuando ya no hacia falta pues la pista ya estaba medio seca y con intermedios podias salir. Y ese no es el colmo, el colmo fue que hicieron eso para dejar pasar a Halminton y quitarle la vuelta de menos. Por suerte creo que no puntuó.


Pese a todo lo raro que ocurrió en ese GP, la norma del SC es clara: a los coches con vuelta perdida se les permite adelantar al SC para recuperar la vuelta y reincorporarse al final de la fila. Esto lo han hecho con muchos pilotos, no solo con L.H.

Quizás por eso relanzaron con SC.

----------


## ben-amar

Lo cierto es que hay tro de favor para con L.H. aunque haya quien no lo quiera ver.

A lo del mensaje:

Pero no cambiará el resultado final de la carrera - 03-09-2010
La FIA investigará la salida de Massa en Spa
La Federación Internacional de Automovilismo (FIA) va a investigar la salida de Felipe Massa (Ferrari) el pasado domingo en el Gran Premio de Bélgica, después de que varios videos colgados por aficionados en internet hayan demostrado que el piloto tenía medio coche por delante de la línea que marcaba su sexta posición en la parrilla de salida.
http://www.terra.es/deportes/formula...spa-814957.htm

El brasileño Felipe Massa, de la escudería Ferrari.

Pese a la investigación, no se producirá ningún cambio en la clasificación final de la carrera, que Massa concluyó cuarto, tal y como explicó un portavoz de la FIA. 'El problema no atrajo la atención del director de carrera, ni de los comisarios. La FIA está investigando los posibles problemas en la comunicación para asegurarse de que no se vuelva a producir, pero los resultados oficiales no cambiarán', explicó.

En teoría, el propio monoplaza de Massa debería haber enviado una señal automática a los oficiales de carrera avisando de su posición irregular en la parrilla de salida, pero el sistema no funcionó y el brasileño tuvo una pequeña ventaja en la salida.

Es la segunda ocasión esta temporada en que la FIA es avisada desde fuera por un problema de reglamento. El pasado mes de julio, la prensa francesa publicó fotografías que ponían en duda la legalidad del diseño de los monoplazas de Red Bull y Ferrari. A raíz de aquel suceso, la FIA se mostró más rigurosa en las pruebas a los coches.
Terra Deportes - Europa Press

----------


## Luján

Qué quieresw que te diga!

Massa estaba fuera de su posición. Hasta el calvo de la Sexta lo vió.

Como ya han dicho que no cambiarán el resultado de la carrera, sólo queda por saber si habrá sanción económica al piloto por ponerse fuera de sitio, o al equipo por no tener el trasponder a punto.

Aunque quizás sea cosa del sensor de la parrilla, pues los demás sensores de tiempos y velocidad punta sí funcionaron con este coche.

La verdad es que no veo a qué viene citar el "trato de favor" a L.H. en esta noticia.

----------


## ben-amar

Pienso que si, que el problema debe ser del sensor.
Lo del trato de favor era una opinion sobre lo que veniais comentando antes, tenia que haberlo editado en un post distinto ó haberlo separado debidamente de la noticia en cuestion, disculpame.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Yo solo me quedo con una frase...

*«El que cumple la ley queda noveno, y el que no, termina segundo»* Una verdad más simple que el mecanismo para beber de un botijo  :Cool: 

En este deporte hacer trampas (si te apellidas Hamilton) sale gratis. Si eres otro... no  :Wink:  La F1, pilotos, escuderías, marcas, sponsors, todos tiene que reaccionar. Si no lo hacen, los pilotos y escuderías deben plantarse y lanzar un campeonato paralelo al igual que ha pasado ya en algunos deportes. Está en juego la credibilidad de su deporte y una cantidad ingente de dinero...

En los últimos tiempos las normas de la F1, que mueve miles de millones de euros parecen variar cada día según se comporte un piloto que no es precisamente ejemplo de fair play...

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Yo solo me quedo con una frase...
> 
> *«El que cumple la ley queda noveno, y el que no, termina segundo»* Una verdad más simple que el mecanismo para beber de un botijo 
> 
> En este deporte hacer trampas (si te apellidas Hamilton) sale gratis. *Si eres otro... no*  La F1, pilotos, escuderías, marcas, sponsors, todos tiene que reaccionar. Si no lo hacen, los pilotos y escuderías deben plantarse y lanzar un campeonato paralelo al igual que ha pasado ya en algunos deportes. Está en juego la credibilidad de su deporte y una cantidad ingente de dinero...
> 
> En los últimos tiempos las normas de la F1, que mueve miles de millones de euros parecen variar cada día según se comporte un piloto que no es precisamente ejemplo de fair play...



Y si eres F. Alonso ya ni te digo...

En lo demás es como todo o protestas o te pisotean.

----------


## ben-amar

http://blogs.terra.es/blogs/formula1...asi-todas.aspx
Noticias
Portada  Fútbol  F1  Modelos  Vídeos  WWE
CRÓNICAS DE BOXES, por Víctor Seara

Historias de dentro y fuera de la Fórmula 1

SEMANA. La semana posterior al GP de Bélgica se extingue, y dentro de poco llegará otra que dejará casi definido el rumbo del campeonato del mundo. Antes de llegar al GP de Italia, la F1 nos sigue dando noticias.



MASSA. La primera que me llama la atención es la de Massa y su error en la salida de Spa, donde colocó su monoplaza de forma ilegal en la parrilla. Es increíble, es algo sancionable desde donde se lo mire, y recién ahora van a averiguar que pasó. Es la segunda vez que ocurre que un aficionado tiene que aportar pruebas para que se investigue algo. Recordemos que en Japón 2007, en aquella carrera que ganó Hamilton bajo un aguacero, la ralentización de la marcha por parte de Hamilton (causante del choque entre Vettel y Webber, que habría ganado la carrera probablemente, y el título se habría complicado...bueh, esa es otra historia) fue grabada por un aficionado desde la grada. Tan puntillosos que son con tantas cosas, y tan imprecisos en otras. A ver como arregla esto la FIA esta vez, aunque no creo que se vaya a armar otro escándalo junto al que se avecina la semana que viene, en el Consejo Mundial que tratará el tema del GP de Alemania. Imagínense esta posibilidad: le quitan el cuarto puesto a Massa en Spa (le recargan tiempo) y luego le dan los puntos de Alemania del triunfo. Ambas cosas fueron bien ilegales (de una se encargó Massa y de la otrapues también) y le quitan a Alonso la victoria, y se la dan aMassa. Sería de locos, pero podría ser. Mas allá de todo lo que se ha venido diciendo en los últimos días, yo creo que finalmente no le quitarán la victoria a Alonso, y puesto ya a vaticinar, supongo que a Massa le castigarán de alguna manera. La semana que viene ya vemos.



OPTIMISMO. Mientras, el grupo perseguidor no decae en su optimismo: Alonso, Vettel, Button e incluso Massa. Aquí nadie se quiere apear de la lucha por el título pero, repito, la semana que viene, el GP de Italia dictará sentencia al respecto. Creo que más de un equipo va a tener que decidir. Aunque lo hayan hecho ya de alguna manera, esta vez es mas serio, porque los números son elocuentes. Algunos dejarán ese exhibicionista optimismo para empezar a ser más bien pesimistas.



CHANDOCK. Lo han apartado de Hispania por este año, aunque creo que definitivamente de la escudería. Algo raro parece moverse alrededor de este piloto, porque representa a un país muy interesante para la F1, pero un japonés le releva. El padre de Karun está sistemáticamente hablando con Bernie Ecclestone, algo que el mandamás de la F1 no hace regularmente con nadie, pero ni esa cercanía con el gran jefe parece abrirle las puertas. Raro. El año que viene llega un GP en la India y lo lógico es que haya un piloto local compitiendo ¿Dónde puede estar Chandock? ¿Fuera de Hispania? ¿Dónde? Ese sigue siendo el sitio ideal, pero parece apartado definitivamente del mismo. Sigo diciendo que lo que mas me llama la atención es que se aparte al único piloto indio con todo lo que puede venir detrás. Muchas cosas tardan mucho en explicarse, a veces, en la F1. Esta es una de ellas.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo creo que esto va aquí pero entre el motociclismo y la F1 lo unico que cambia es el nº de ruedas.


Ayer mintras se disputaba la carrera de moto 2(antigua 250cc) el piloto de 19 años Tpmizawa sufria un accidente que le costó la vida. Un resbalón de la moto hizo que se callera y que Alex de Angelis y Redding no pudieran evitar atropellarle, cusandole heridas mortales.

Tomizawa fue trasladado inmediatamente a un hospital cercano, pero murió de camino.

Este suceso ocurre una semana despues de que un joven estadounidense de 13 años muriera en una carrera de promoción del GP de Indianapolis, también atropellado.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aqui llevais algunos accidentes en la F1 que he encontrado por ahí:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khJ7cGqp5uk

El 1º que sale es el más grave que ha tenido F. Alonso:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K98WKETngJE&feature=fvst

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Aqui llevais algunos accidentes en la F1 que he encontrado por ahí:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khJ7cGqp5uk
> 
> El 1º que sale es el más grave que ha tenido F. Alonso:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K98WKETngJE&feature=fvst


A mí los que más me gustan son los que ponen... "Hamilton crash..."  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

Sólo se ratifican los 100.000 euros de multa - 08-09-2010
Ferrari evita sanciones por sus presuntas órdenes de equipo en el GP de Alemania
Ferrari no sufrirá ninguna sanción hacia sus pilotos o en el Mundial de Constructores por las presuntas órdenes de equipo realizadas en el pasado Gran Premio de Alemania, en el que se impuso el español Fernando Alonso.
http://www.terra.es/deportes/formula...nso-816741.htm
Según señala la edición digital de la 'Gazzetta dello Sport', el delegado italiano en el Consejo Mundial del Motor de la Federación Internacional del Automóvil, Sticchi Damiani, ha declarado que únicamente será confirmada la sanción de 100.000 dólares (78.410 euros).

La escudería italiana ya fue multada con esta cantidad al término de la carrera en Hockenheim, en la que el piloto brasileño Felipe Massa se dejó superar por Alonso, cuando el equipo pudo dar una orden para intentar asegurar la victoria del asturiano, mejor situado en la lucha por el Mundial.

La polémica se generó después de la maniobra en la vuelta 49, y creció por los audios que permitían escuchar las conversaciones de radio con Massa, en las que se escucha como se le dejó claro al brasileño que su compañero era más rápido que él, además de que se le preguntó si había entendido el mensaje, momentos antes de ser superado por el ovetense.

De esta forma, con seis carreras por delante, Fernando Alonso se encuentra a 41 puntos por detrás del piloto de McLaren Lewis Hamilton, quien es líder del campeonato con 182.
Terra Deportes - Europa Press

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Sólo se ratifican los 100.000 euros de multa - 08-09-2010
> Ferrari evita sanciones por sus presuntas órdenes de equipo en el GP de Alemania
> Ferrari no sufrirá ninguna sanción hacia sus pilotos o en el Mundial de Constructores por las presuntas órdenes de equipo realizadas en el pasado Gran Premio de Alemania, en el que se impuso el español Fernando Alonso.
> http://www.terra.es/deportes/formula...nso-816741.htm
> Según señala la edición digital de la 'Gazzetta dello Sport', el delegado italiano en el Consejo Mundial del Motor de la Federación Internacional del Automóvil, Sticchi Damiani, ha declarado que únicamente será confirmada la sanción de 100.000 dólares (78.410 euros).
> 
> La escudería italiana ya fue multada con esta cantidad al término de la carrera en Hockenheim, en la que el piloto brasileño Felipe Massa se dejó superar por Alonso, cuando el equipo pudo dar una orden para intentar asegurar la victoria del asturiano, mejor situado en la lucha por el Mundial.
> 
> La polémica se generó después de la maniobra en la vuelta 49, y creció por los audios que permitían escuchar las conversaciones de radio con Massa, en las que se escucha como se le dejó claro al brasileño que su compañero era más rápido que él, además de que se le preguntó si había entendido el mensaje, momentos antes de ser superado por el ovetense.
> ...



Pues menos mal, ya se podran centrar en intentar pillar a Jaimito.

----------


## ben-amar

De ese no te preocupes, como tenga a los demas a una distancia de unos solos puntos, se escoña el solo :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> De ese no te preocupes, como tenga a los demas a una distancia de unos solos puntos, se escoña el solo



A ver si esverdad. Yo no quiero desgracias para nadie, pero si tuviera un poquito de gravedad el accidente y se tirara una temporadita en el hospital, mucho mejor  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: .

----------


## ben-amar

> A ver si esverdad. Yo no quiero desgracias para nadie, pero si tuviera un poquito de gravedad el accidente y se tirara una temporadita en el hospital, mucho mejor  .


No te pases, hombre; con romper el coche en dos GP es suficiente :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pues menos mal, ya se podran centrar en intentar pillar a Jaimito.


Pues ve haciendo café para largo, porque como tengamos que esperar a que la maFIA le meta mano a Jaimito... :Cool: 




> No te pases, hombre; con romper el coche en dos GP es suficiente


Después la maFIA hará un buen sabojate a los Red Bull y los Ferrari en el parque cerrado y listo  :Wink:  :Cool:

----------


## ben-amar

> Después la maFIA hará un buen sabojate a los Red Bull y los Ferrari en el parque cerrado y listo


jajaja, no creop que lleguen a eso,¿nooooo? :EEK!:  :Cool:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> jajaja, no creop que lleguen a eso,¿nooooo?


Visto los acontecimientos que últimamente suceden en la F1, yo ya me espero cualquier cosa... :Wink: 

Anda que se tarda mucho en aflojar un par de tornillitos de noche  :Cool:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Después la maFIA hará un buen sabojate a los Red Bull y los Ferrari en el parque cerrado y listo




En la ultima carrera del campeonato que ganó Jaimito, pasó algo muy raro en la ultima vuelta con Timo Glock, no te extrañe que le pagasen, amenazaran, chantajearan o algo de eso.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> *En la ultima carrera del campeonato que ganó Jaimito, pasó algo muy raro en la ultima vuelta con Timo Glock*


Pues pasó esto...

----------


## ben-amar

pshh, algo tiene que explicar el asunto

----------


## F. Lázaro

Jajajajajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , buenísima  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  buena, muy muy buena  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Jajajajajajaja , buenísima




Jajajajajajajajaja, que bueno  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: .
Tened cuidado que como vea esto Waiting, nos quita la F1 de España, como iban a hacer cuando gritabamos eso de:¡¡¡Lewis Halminton hijo de p***!!!


 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Pues pasó esto...



Ja, pues no te extrañe....

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aqui teneis el enlace de la noticia de www.thef1.com, en la que viene todo sobre la pole de F. Alonso hoy en Monza.

http://www.thef1.com/noticias/notici...l-gp-de-italia

----------


## Luján

Bueno, parece que las cosas comienzan a ir bien para Ferrari.

Pole, Vuelta rápida y Victoria para Alonso.

Y no sólo eso. Hamilton sin puntuar y los Red Bull muy atrás.

Esta vez al menos no han fallado con la estrategia. Un gran pit-stop para cambiar ruedas el de Alonso y un gran trabajo el de sus mecánicos. Le valió recuperar la primera plaza que perdió en la salida.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Bueno, parece que las cosas comienzan a ir bien para Ferrari
> 
> Pole, Vuelta rápida y Victoria para Alonso.
> 
> Y no sólo eso. Hamilton sin puntuar y los Red Bull muy atrás.
> 
> Esta vez al menos no han fallado con la estrategia. Un gran pit-stop para cambiar ruedas el de Alonso y un gran trabajo el de sus mecánicos. Le valió recuperar la primera plaza que perdió en la salida.


Por fin una carrera a la altura de un equipo como Ferrari, buena actuación desde los mecánicos hasta el propio Alonso, a ver si siguen con la tendencia...

----------


## F. Lázaro

El mágico, poderoso, justiciero, y sobre todo, español, patrón de la Fórmula 1, patrón de escapatorias y puzolanas de gravilla, ha vuelto a obrar un milagro, rompiendo a Hamilton su suspensión delantera derecha y mandándolo a una de las puzolanas de Monza, haciendo justicia por todas los tratos de favor hacia el piloto inglés Jaimito por parte de la FIA (Fracasados Ingleses Anti-Alonsistas)

Por todo, la Cofradía de San Ganchao, pide una plegaria para él, para que siga protegiendo a nuestro piloto

----------


## nando

jajajajajajajaja :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Jajajajajajajajajaja, ¿de dónde sacas tú estás cosas? :Confused: , ¿son de "fuentes propias"? :Confused: . Muy bueno  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Jajajajajajajajajaja, ¿de dónde sacas tú estás cosas?, ¿son de "fuentes propias"?. Muy bueno      .


Entre un poco de imaginación y que en la red hay de todo... :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

¡eres un verdadero genio! :Smile: 
Habra que leer y entonar mas de una vez esa santa plegaria :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¡eres un verdadero genio!


Tanto como genio... todo está en la red... sólo hay que buscarlo y después darle unas pinceladas para que quede co**nudo  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 




> Habra que leer y entonar mas de una vez esa santa plegaria


Jajajajaa  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luján

En este enlace se puede encontrar el calendario provisional para 2011. Serán un total de 20 grandes premios, al incluir India que comenzará en Bahrain del 11 al 13 de marzo y terminará en Brasil del 25 al 27 de noviembre. El GP de España (Montmeló) será en mayo (20 a 22 de mayo) y el de Europa (Valencia) será en junio (24 a 26 de junio)

http://www.formula1.com/races/calendar_preview.html

01             Bahrain (Sakhir)              11 - 13 Mar
02 Australia (Melbourne)              24 - 27 Mar
03 Malaysia (Kuala Lumpur)              08 - 10 Apr
04             China (Shanghai)              15 - 17 Apr
05             Turkey (Istanbul)              06 - 08 May
06             Spain (Catalunya)              20 - 22 May
07             Monaco (Monte Carlo)              26 - 29 May
08             Canada (Montreal)              10 - 12 Jun
09 Europe (Valencia)              24 - 26 Jun
10             Great Britain (Silverstone)              08 - 10 Jul
11             Germany (Nürburgring)              22 - 24 Jul
12             Hungary (Budapest)              29 - 31 Jul
13             Belgium (Spa-Francorchamps)              26 - 28 Aug
14             Italy (Monza)              09 - 11 Sep
15             Singapore (Singapore)              23 - 25 Sep
16             Japan (Suzuka)              07 - 09 Oct
17             Korea (Yeongam)              14 - 16 Oct
18             India (Delhi) *             28 - 30 Oct
19             Abu Dhabi (Yas Marina Circuit)              11 - 13 Nov
20             Brazil  (Sao Paulo)              25 - 27 Nov

----------


## embalses al 100%

Así están las cosas en el mundial de Formula 1 tras esta ultima carrera:

1º-Mark Webber= 187 puntos
2º-Jaimito= 182 puntos(-5)
3º-Fernando Alonso= 166 puntos(-21)
4º-Jenson Button= 165 puntos(-22)
5º-Sebastian Vettel= 163 puntos(-24)
6º-Felipe Massa= 124 puntos(-63)
7º-Nico Rosberg= 112 puntos(-75)
8º-Robert Kubica= 108 puntos(-79)
9º-Schumi= 46 puntos(-141)
10º-Adrian Sutil=45 puntos(-142)

----------


## Luján

> Así están las cosas en el mundial de Formula 1 tras esta ultima carrera:
> 
> 1º-Mark Webber= 187 puntos
> 2º-Jaimito= 182 puntos(-5)
> 3º-Fernando Alonso= 166 puntos(-21)
> 4º-Jenson Button= 165 puntos(-22)
> 5º-Sebastian Vettel= 163 puntos(-24)
> 6º-Felipe Massa= 124 puntos(-63)
> 7º-Nico Rosberg= 112 puntos(-75)
> ...


Matemáticamente, hasta Kubica puede hacerse con el campeonato, ya que quedan 5 carreras, a 25 puntos cada una, lo que son 125 puntos. Claro está que para esto tendría que ganar todas las carreras y los de arriba puntuar bien poco o nada.

Alonso aún tiene posibilidades, siempre que le vayan bien las cosas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> En este enlace se puede encontrar el calendario provisional para 2011. Serán un total de 20 grandes premios, al incluir India que comenzará en Bahrain del 11 al 13 de marzo y terminará en Brasil del 25 al 27 de noviembre. El GP de España (Montmeló) será en mayo (20 a 22 de mayo) y el de Europa (Valencia) será en junio (24 a 26 de junio)
> 
> http://www.formula1.com/races/calendar_preview.html
> 
> 01             Bahrain (Sakhir)              11 - 13 Mar
> 02 Australia (Melbourne)              24 - 27 Mar
> 03 Malaysia (Kuala Lumpur)              08 - 10 Apr
> 04             China (Shanghai)              15 - 17 Apr
> 05             Turkey (Istanbul)              06 - 08 May
> ...


Pedazo calendario  :Cool: , ya puestos podían meter una buena carrera invernal con hielo, eso sí que tendría que ser la leche... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 




> Alonso aún tiene posibilidades, siempre que le vayan bien las cosas.


Y que San Ganchao le de su protección... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Pedazo calendario , *ya puestos podían meter una buena carrera invernal con hielo, eso sí que tendría que ser la leche*...




Ufffff!!!!

Ojalá hubiera uno de esos. ¿Os imaginais los F1 con cadenas?
¡¡Qué piñazos habría!! :EEK!: 

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ufffff!!!!
> 
> Ojalá hubiera uno de esos. ¿Os imaginais los F1 con cadenas?
> ¡¡Qué piñazos habría!!


Cómo??? Sin cadenas hombre!!!! Y con slicks  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/


    * ELPAIS.com  >
    * Deportes

Sauber rescinde el contrato a De la Rosa
El piloto español será sustituido por el alemán Nick Heidfeld en las cinco últimas carreras

MANEL SERRAS - Barcelona - 14/09/2010
Pedro de la Rosa no correrá ya en el Mundial de Fórmula 1 a partir del próximo Gran Premio de Singapur. La especulación que había surgido el pasado domingo tras la carrera de Monza se ha confirmado esta mañana, cuando el equipo Sauber ha hecho oficial un comunicado en el que explicaba el fichaje de Nick Heidfeld a partir del día 17, justo después de que el ex piloto de pruebas de Mercedes concluyera los últimos ensayos para la marca de neumáticos Pirelli. De la Rosa, de 39 años, se ha mostrado decepcionado  por la noticia. "Sin embargo", explica, "estoy tranquilo porque no tengo nada que reprocharme. He dado todo lo que he podido. Más no podía hacer".
De la Rosa llegó a un acuerdo con Peter Sauber para incorporarse al equipo suizo a principios de este año, después de que Sauber resolviera todos los problemas con la FIA para poder competir esta temporada. La marcha de BMW le había dejado fuera del campeonato. El piloto catalán, de 39 años, renunció a un contrato excelente como piloto de pruebas de McLaren por el que percibía alrededor de 1,5 millones de euros. Renunció a estas cifras para firmar un acuerdo que le reportaba menos de una tercera parte del dinero que percibía. Pero lo más importante para él era poder competir de nuevo. Sin embargo, en las 14 carreras que lleva disputadas con Sauber, solamente ha logrado puntuar en una: Hungría, donde acabó séptimo y sumó seis puntos, los únicos que ha aportado al equipo de los 27 que tiene.

Las cosas no salieron como De la Rosa esperaba. Pero en la mayoría de los casos fue debido a los problemas mecánicos que planteaba el Sauber, con escasa fiabilidad en las primeras carreras del campeonato. De la Rosa no concluyó en siete ocasiones por problemas mecánicos. Sauber esperaba más de él, el equipo creía que la experiencia de De la Rosa debía permitirle luchar siempre por los puntos. Pero Kobayashi, que debutó el año pasado en la F-1 en el Gran Premio de Brasil con una buena actuación, demostró unas cualidades impropias en un debutante.

Todas estas circunstancias llevaron a Peter Sauber a tomar la decisión de prescindir de De la Rosa. El contrato se lo permitía. Podía rescindirse de forma unilateral y el equipo utilizó este derecho. De la Rosa ha quedado esta misma mañana desvinculado del equipo y no percibirá ninguna indemnización. Heidfeld, de 33 años, su sustituto, debutó en la F-1 en 2000 con la escudería Prost y fichó al año siguiente por Sauber. Pasó luego por Jordan y Williams, hasta que en 2006 regresó a BMW Sauber, donde permaneció hasta el año pasado. Después fichó como piloto de pruebas de Mercedes. Y fue reclamado por Pirelli para que realizara sus pruebas de neumáticos de cara a la próxima campaña. "Con este fichaje, recuperamos a un hombre que conoce bien el equipo y que esperamos que saque todo el potencial del coche", ha dicho Sauber. "Espero poder familiarizarme rápido con el coche. Estoy muy satisfecho de poder volver a correr", ha agregado Heidfeld.

Y De la Rosa cogió los bártulos y se fue. Se queda sin equipo, aunque Hispania ya ha mostrado mucho interés por tenerle en el equipo la próxima temporada. De la Rosa sigue manteniendo abierta una puerta en McLaren, pero allí debería renunciar a su sueño de seguir pilotando. En su web, el piloto español se dice "sorprendido" con la decisión y anuncia que se pone "a trabajar para competir la próxima temporada en la Fórmula 1". "Esto no acaba aquí, volveremos", sentencia.

----------


## Luján

> http://www.elpais.com/
> 
> 
>     * ELPAIS.com  >
>     * Deportes
> 
> Sauber rescinde el contrato a De la Rosa
> El piloto español será sustituido por el alemán Nick Heidfeld en las cinco últimas carreras
> [...]


Es una pena.

Encima que le dan motores sin potencia o que se rompen quieren que haga más de lo que ya ha hecho por ellos.

En fin, espero que el año que viene pueda correr en Hispania o Epsilon (si la FIA le da la autorización a la escudería) o en ambas si deciden asociarse.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Que quiere Peter Sauber de Pedro, que gane una carrera con la m***da de coche que tiene???

Un 4L funciona mejor que esa hojalata  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## ben-amar

Sea lo que sea, ya no sera nada. En la proxima parrilla sera Heifeld el que este a los mandos de esa porqueria.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Sea lo que sea, ya no sera nada. En la proxima parrilla sera Heifeld el que este a los mandos de esa porqueria.


Vamos Pedro!!!... unos cuantos abreojos en el puesto de salida de Heifeld en cada GP y arreglado... venganza!!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

Nueva 'pole' superando a Vettel y Hamilton

http://www.terra.es/deportes/formula1/

Gran Premio de Singapur - 25-09-2010
Alonso gana el pulso a Vettel y se hace con la 'pole'
El piloto español de Ferrari Fernando Alonso (Ferrari) se ha hecho con la 'pole position', vigésima de su carrera, tras imponerse al alemán Sebastian Vettel (Red Bull) en un apasionante duelo por tan sólo 67 milésimas mientras Lewis Hamilton (McLaren-Mercedes) saldrá tercero y Mark Webber (Red Bull), líder del Mundial, quinto.

La sesión de clasificación del Gran Premio de Singapur deparó un serio contratiempo para Ferrari desde el inicio. Felipe Massa rompió su motor cuando apenas habían transcurrido cinco minutos de la Q1, motivo por el cual partirá desde la última posición al tener que utilizar un nuevo motor para su monoplaza.

Alonso, cauto
Pero la clasificación continuó y Ferrari encontró la cara de la moneda en Fernando Alonso. El asturiano, atemorizado desde el principio por una posible rotura de motor tras lo sucedido a su compañero Massa, y Vettel mantuvieron un precioso pulso a lo largo de las tres sesiones de calificación.

Alonso marcó el mejor crono en la Q1 y el alemán en la Q2 con el australiano Mark Webber en tercera posición en ambas sesiones. La consecución de la 'pole' parecía ser cuestión de una batalla germano-española.

----------


## ben-amar

Alonso: ''La pole nos ayudará ya esté la pista seca o mojada''
El piloto español Fernando Alonso (Ferrari) ha manifestado , tras lograr la 'pole' de la carrera del Gran Premio de Singapur, que salir primero le ayudará en la carrera tanto si la pista está seca como si está mojada.

'Estamos en la mejor posición posible para salir. La 'pole' nos ayudará ya esté la pista seca o mojada, y aprovecharemos esta gran oportunidad. Si llueve, habrá partes muy húmedas durante toda la carrera', ha comentado el piloto asturiano.

Según el dos veces campeón del Mundo de Fórmula Uno, el gran premio de mañana será 'una carrera para sobrevivir', aunque ha reconocido que arrancar desde la 'pole position' 'es bueno'.

'La calificación ha sido muy importante y excitante. Desde el punto de vista de la competitividad es muy interesante, ya que varios pilotos estamos en sólo unas décimas', ha indicado el piloto asturiano.
http://www.terra.es/deportes/formula...ada-822205.htm
Además, Alonso ha apuntado que la avería sufrida por el monoplaza de Felipe Massa en la primera sesión de la clasificación hizo 'cambiar de planes' al equipo por si su coche también tenía algún problema del mismo tipo.

Precavido pero arriesgando
'Tuvimos precaución en la Q1 y la Q2 por ello, pero luego en la Q3 dimos lo máximo. He dado dos vuelta bien sin tráfico y ha sido suficiente para conseguir la pole', ha asegurado el piloto español.

Fernando Alonso ha reconocido que para él lograr la pole 'ha sido una sorpresa', ya que esperaba a uno de los monoplazas de las escudería Red Bull en la primera posición de la parrilla de la carrera de mañana. 'Mañana, saliendo desde la 'pole', ojalá que la carrera sea tranquila y sumemos muchos puntos', ha concluido Alonso.
Terra Deportes - EFE

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.terra.es/deportes/formula...aba-822217.htm
GP de Singapur - 25-09-2010
Alguersuari: ''Hace un año, aquí miraba, hoy he sentido que volaba''
El piloto español Jaime Algersuari ha manifestado, tras realizar el undécimo mejor tiempo en la calificación del GP de Singapur, que ha sentido que 'volaba', a diferencia del año pasado, donde sólo 'miraba'.

'Hace un año, aquí miraba, todo me venía grande. Tenía 19 años y sólo llevaba cuatro carreras en Fórmula 1. Pero este fin de semana, ya desde el viernes, he sentido que volaba, que todo me salía fácil', señaló Algersuari.

Además, el piloto catalán, que iguala su mejor marca en unos entrenamientos oficiales, ha definido el tiempo realizado como 'estratosférico'. 'No sólo he igualado mi mejor clasificación desde que estoy en F-1, sino que el tiempo que he conseguido a mí me parece estratosférico. Me siento muy feliz porque mi trabajo se ve', reconoció.

'La del domingo será una carrera apasionante porque sé que tengo un buen ritmo con el coche cargado de gasolina. Sólo deseo tener unas buenas circunstancias en la salida que me permitan hacer un trabajo impecable. Yo sé que puedo hacerlo', confió el barcelonés.
Terra Deportes - Europa Press

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.terra.es/deportes/formula...lli-821557.htm
Suple a Heidfeld, quién ocupó su asiento en Sauber - 23-09-2010
Pedro De la Rosa será el nuevo piloto probador de Pirelli
Pedro Martínez de la Rosa será el nuevo piloto probador del fabricante de neumáticos Pirelli, que será el suministrador único del Mundial de Fórmula 1 de 2011 a 2013, según ha confirmado la compañía italiana.

El catalán sustituirá al alemán Nick Heidfeld en dichas labores de probador. Precisamente el germano ocupa ahora el puesto de De la Rosa en la parrilla del 'gran circo' al volante de un BMW-Sauber y volverá a la acción este fin de semana en el Gran Premio de Singapur.

Junto al barcelonés, también seguirá realizando labores de probador el francés Romain Grosjean, ex de Renault, que impresión con su actuación en el test de Monza (Italia) de esta semana.

El director ejecutivo de 'Pirelli Tyre', Francesco Gori, dio la noticia en un acto en la fábrica de Turquía donde producen los neumáticos para la Fórmula 1.

'Hasta ahora, nuestro trabajo lo ha hecho Nick Heidfeld, pero como ha vuelto a correr, será sustituido por Pedro de la Rosa y Romain Grosjean. Probarán hasta el Gran Premio de Abu Dhabi, a partir de entonces, los equipos tendrán los nuevos neumáticos', explicó.
Terra Deportes - Europa Press

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.terra.es/deportes/formula...ton-821803.htm

Y Hamilton cuarto - 24-09-2010
Alonso asegura que ganará el título por delante de Webber y Vettel
El piloto español de Fórmula Uno Fernando Alonso está convencido de que conseguirá hacerse esta temporada con el campeonato mundial de la prueba reina del automovilismo. Dijo que Mark Webber será segundo, Sebastian Vettel, tercero, Lewis Hamilton cuarto y Jenson Button quinto.

El piloto de la escudería  Ferrari  revela en una entrevista que publica el diario alemán 'Bild' su apuesta final de la competición, en la que sitúa a Mark Webber en el segundo lugar, a Lewis Hamilton en el cuarto y Jenson Button en el quinto y explica las razones que le conducen a pensar así.

'Es una mezcla de varias cosas. El vehículo de Vettel le ha dejado demasiadas veces en la estacada, ha tenido un par de salidas fallidas y de accidentes de más. Mark, por el contrario, ha sorprendido a todos. Es el que corre con más solidez de todos nosotros y por eso lidera merecidamente', señala Alonso.

Preguntado por su ventaja frente a los demás, el corredor español comenta: 'Es la experiencia. Aquí en Ferrari nadie se pone nervioso por el hecho de luchar por el título y yo mismo he sido ya dos veces campeón del mundo'. 'No me encuentro por eso bajo superpresión. Sabe usted, en Ferrari en un mal año se consigue el tercer puesto. Otros corredores en cambio pierden quizás su única oportunidad de ser campeones del mundo', afirma el piloto de la escudería italiana.

Agrega que 'el problema de Red Bull es que en las últimas 14 carreras no ha conseguido aventajar a los demás pese a tener el coche más rápido. El margen es muy estrecho y al final decidirán las pequeñeces'.

'Webber y Hamilton pueden relajarse y permitirse todavía un fallo. Vettel, Button y yo tenemos que conducir agresivamente e ir a cazarles, pero no podemos permitirnos un error', subraya Fernando Alonso.

En cuanto al papel del veterano Michael Schumacher señala: 'No soy de los que le han criticado. Solo puedo comentar que se trata de una leyenda que ha conseguido cinco títulos con Ferrari. Y yo todavía ni uno. Michael no tiene que demostrar nada a nadie y el año que viene será mas rápido'.

Respecto a la posibilidad de convertirse en jefe de una escudería, papel del que se rumorea que podría asumir Schumacher, Alonso lo descarta completamente al afirmar que 'de ninguna manera. Los jefes de equipo trabajan demasiado'.

Sobre su amplia colección de trofeos, Alonso revela que 'se encuentran en mi garaje en una caja. Estoy empaquetando en estos momentos todas mis copas porque en abril se abrirá en Oviedo, mi ciudad natal, un museo', aunque reconoce sentirse 'demasiado joven' para un homenaje así.
Terra Deportes - EFE

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.terra.es/deportes/formula...011-822125.htm

Sustituyendo a Petrov - 25-09-2010
Alguersuari podría recalar en Renault en 2011
El catalán podría correr el próximo año en la marca del rombo sustituyendo a Vitaly Petrov, que podría emigrar a Lotus.

La proyección de Jaime Alguersuari en la Fórmula 1 ha llamado la atención de varios equipos del 'gran circo' y su actuación en los grandes premios que ha disputado no ha pasado por alto para algunos de los mandatarios de los equipos más punteros. El caso de Renault es uno de ellos. Según podemos ver en  As.com la escudería francesa sigue los pasos del piloto catalán para una posible incorporación de cara a la temporada que viene  en sustitución del ruso Vitaly Petrov, que podría terminar recalando en Lotus para el próximo curso, ya que Renault no parece contar con él para 2011.

Más opciones de Renault
Renault, no obstante, baraja más opciones. Al seguimiento de Alguersuari hay que añadir que la marca del rombo desea contar con el ex campeón de Fórmula 1 y actual piloto del mundial rallies, Kimi Raikkonen. El finlandés podría tener un asiento en Renault, peor tan solo son rumores. Alguersuari, además tedrá que realizar muy buenas carreras para 'quitar' el posible puesto a su actual comapeñero de escudería, Sebastian Buemi, que también puede acabar en la marca gala.

De concretarse el hecho, Alguersuari firmaría por un equipo competitivo y ambicioso que ya hizo ganador de dos mundiales al ahora piloto de Ferrari, Fernando Alonso.

----------


## Luján

> http://www.terra.es/deportes/formula...011-822125.htm
> 
> Sustituyendo a Petrov - 25-09-2010
> Alguersuari podría recalar en Renault en 2011
> El catalán podría correr el próximo año en la marca del rombo sustituyendo a Vitaly Petrov, que podría emigrar a Lotus.
> 
> La proyección de Jaime Alguersuari en la Fórmula 1 ha llamado la atención de varios equipos del 'gran circo' y su actuación en los grandes premios que ha disputado no ha pasado por alto para algunos de los mandatarios de los equipos más punteros. El caso de Renault es uno de ellos. Según podemos ver en  As.com la escudería francesa sigue los pasos del piloto catalán para una posible incorporación de cara a la temporada que viene  en sustitución del ruso Vitaly Petrov, que podría terminar recalando en Lotus para el próximo curso, ya que Renault no parece contar con él para 2011.
> 
> Más opciones de Renault
> ...


Buen equipo para Alguersuari. No hay que olvidar que los Red Bull van con motores Renault, y de momento son primeros en la clasificación.

Me gustaría más que subiera a Red Bull, pero Renault es un equipo competitivo, y con Jaime lo será más aún.

Respecto a las demás noticias...

Dudo que Alonso pueda ganar el mundial, pero está haciedno lo que debe: Pole y victoria, como en Monza.

La pole en Singapur es una gran noticia, le da muchas posibilidades para ganar la carrera, pero no sólo es ganar. Webber debe conseguir los menos puntos posibles, y no ha clasificado muy bien. Parece que los Red Bull ya no tienen tanta ventaja respecto a los demás.

Es una pena que de la Rosa ya no corra, aunque Pirello se ha agenciado al mejor piloto para probar sus neumáticos. Pedro es una garantía para tener unos neumáticos fiables y seguros el año que viene.

Esperemos que el año que viene tenga un volante, aunque sea en HRT, Epsilon (si entra), o Virgin. Si es en alguna de las medias-grandes mejor.

----------


## ben-amar

> Buen equipo para Alguersuari. No hay que olvidar que los Red Bull van con motores Renault, y de momento son primeros en la clasificación.
> 
> Me gustaría más que subiera a Red Bull, pero Renault es un equipo competitivo, y con Jaime lo será más aún.
> 
> Respecto a las demás noticias...
> 
> Dudo que Alonso pueda ganar el mundial, pero está haciedno lo que debe: Pole y victoria, como en Monza.
> 
> La pole en Singapur es una gran noticia, le da muchas posibilidades para ganar la carrera, pero no sólo es ganar. Webber debe conseguir los menos puntos posibles, y no ha clasificado muy bien. Parece que los Red Bull ya no tienen tanta ventaja respecto a los demás.
> ...


Por de pronto a Alonso le esta saliendo bien pero no debemos olvidar que usa motores usados, con unos 800 kms., ya que ha usado los 8 de que dispone cada escuderia. Los demas disponen de 2 mas nuevos, menos Hamilton que le queda 1.
Renault es un buen equipo para Jaime.
De La Rosa hubiese preferido correr, ahí sale ganando solo PIRELLI

----------


## embalses al 100%

Otra nueva victoria de Alonso, que ya es 2º a 11 puntos de Webber, y también nueva pifia de Jaimito. :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ben-amar

> Otra nueva victoria de Alonso, que ya es 2º a 11 puntos de Webber, y también nueva pifia de Jaimito.


Es que este chico, con la presion, no da una :Big Grin:  ¡vaya campeon! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Nos espera un final de temporada bastante bueno......y disputado :Smile:

----------


## Luján

> Otra nueva victoria de Alonso, que ya es 2º a 11 puntos de Webber, y también nueva pifia de Jaimito.


Gran victoria de Alonso, muy peleada tanto en la clasificación como en carrera.

El abandono de Hamilton se debió a un lance de Carrera con Webber, al que, personalmente, creo responsable del accidente. Aunque siendo un lance de carrera ni siquiera debió ser investigado por los comisarios, que finalmente decidieron no sancionar a Webber (si lo hubieran hecho, hubiera sido demasiado).


Ahora la lucha por el título está más que apretada.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Gran victoria de Alonso, muy peleada tanto en la clasificación como en carrera.
> 
> El abandono de Hamilton se debió a un lance de Carrera con Webber, al que, personalmente, creo responsable del accidente. Aunque siendo un lance de carrera ni siquiera debió ser investigado por los comisarios, que finalmente decidieron no sancionar a Webber (si lo hubieran hecho, hubiera sido demasiado).
> 
> 
> Ahora la lucha por el título está más que apretada.



Que si está apretada..... :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: . 
Hay que ser sincero, que si hubieran sancionado a Webber le hubiera ido de maravilla a F. Alonso  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, parece ser que Ferrari se ha puesto las pilas y esos nuevos retoques al coche están dando resultados.

Gran victoria de Alonso, que tras cambiar ruedas tuvo que mantener a raya al "niño prodigio"  :Smile: 


Gracias San Ganchao, gracias, sigamos rezando sus plegarias, el ya ha actuado, ahora nos toca actuar a nosotros agrediéndole el trabajo  :Wink: 

Nuevamente, otra actuación bochornosa de la , vaya tela...

Primero:

Mientras el Sr. Hamiltongo se mantiene en pista, se sacan safety car y lo que haga falta...

En cuanto se va el Sr. Hamilton de la pista, se incendia un coche en plena pista, dejando un reguero de aceite y demás, una humareda negra terrorífica, impidiendo la visibilidad... no hay problema, toma un extintor Kovalainen y échale un poquito de espumita por encima, que Eclestone, Waitin y el piloto del safety están en el box de McLaren dándole una tilita a Hamiltonto... Qué vergüenza, madre de dios  :Embarrassment: 

Lógico, viendo quienes dirigen el cotarro... si sacan el safety esas vueltas finales, Alonso gana la carrera ya que Vettel no lo puede adelantar, y como Vettel estaba pegado al tufo del Ferrari, pues nada, a ver si acaso lo adelantaba...

Son malos "revirados"... que mala leche tienen... y luego dicen que son imparciales... co**nes con la imparcialidad...  :EEK!: 

Segundo:

Hamilton, otra sanción más que no le es impuesta... El volante no se puede tirar, recuerdo de otros pilotos, que ha sido tirar el volante y le han metido un crujido que no veas, pero como es quien és, pues nada  :Embarrassment: , en fin...

En cuanto a la maniobra de Webber, nada que objetar, es un simple lance de carrera, sin más. Aun así, la maniobra de Webber,  me deja algunas incógnitas por ahí perdidillas, huele a golpe de efecto, a un premeditado "toquecito de carrera" del cual Webber se beneficia enormemente...

Lance de carrera o un poquito de premeditación??? He ahí la duda... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ben-amar

Un seguimiento exhaustivo de las acciones de la FIA  :EEK!: , ¿cuantas veces te ves la carrera?
Aunque San Ganchao esta vez se ha portado. divinamente.
Oremosle, Oremosle :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Un seguimiento exhaustivo de las acciones de la FIA , ¿cuantas veces te ves la carrera?


Unas cuantas... :Wink:  :Big Grin: 

Tengo la Federación Inglesa Antialonsista atravesada, y entre que me gusta guardar todas las carreras y de paso, revisar todas las acciones de la fauna que abunda en las oficinas de esta organización maléfica... :Embarrassment:  :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

Impresionante Alonso aguantando a un tio a 1 segundo durante toda la carrera con los doblados, la humedad, y durante dos horas. Mucho merito y creo que vamos a ver el mejor mundial de F1 de hace mucho tiempo. Estamos acostumbrados a ver los mundiales que sean cosa de 2... pero de tantos a la vez!!!! Si Alonso gana la próxima... tengo claro que se lo lleva éste año. Me quedé sin uñas... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Impresionante Alonso aguantando a un tio a 1 segundo durante toda la carrera con los doblados, la humedad, y durante dos horas. Mucho merito y creo que vamos a ver el mejor mundial de F1 de hace mucho tiempo. Estamos acostumbrados a ver los mundiales que sean cosa de 2... pero de tantos a la vez!!!! Si Alonso gana la próxima... tengo claro que se lo lleva éste año. Me quedé sin uñas...


Asegurar que se lleva el mundial, a falta de 4 carreras y sin motores frescos es un tanto aventurado.

Pero si gana la próxima, en Suzuka (Japón), puede ponerse líder (si Webber no acaba segundo) y estaría más cerca de conseguirlo.

Lo que es seguro es que será un final de campeonato muy apretado. Los Red Bull ya no son imparables y los Ferrari y los McLaren (si no abandonan  :Cool:  :Stick Out Tongue: ) van tras ellos con el puñal entre los dientes.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Así está el mundial de F1:

1º- M. Webber   202 puntos
2º- F. Alonso     191 puntos(-11)
3º- Jaimito        182 puntos(-20)
4º- S. Vettel     181 puntos(-21)
5º- J. Button     177 puntos(-25)
6º- F. Massa     128 puntos(-74)
7º- N. Rosberg   122 puntos(-80)
8º- R. Kubica     114 puntos(-88)
9º- A. Sutil         47 puntos(-155)
10º- El Káiser      46 puntos(-156)


Fuente:http://www.thef1.com/




Así, matematicamente, tiene posibilidades hasta Kúbica. Pero los potenciales los cinco primeros, entre ellos el Magnifico Alonso, aunque también Jaimito.
También es una pena que a El Kaiser no le hallan dado un buen coche....

----------


## F. Lázaro

San Ganchao no tiene consuelo ni del Safety Car cuando sale al rescate de Luis Hamilton... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luján

> San Ganchao no tiene consuelo ni del Safety Car cuando sale al rescate de Luis Hamilton...
> 
> [...]


Ese no es el Safety Car, es el Medical Car. Lo pone bien clarito en el capó  :Wink: . Pero eso es cierto.

A ver si San Ganchao hace un poco más de trabajo y toma entre sus brazos a Webber, Vettel y Hamilton en las carreras que quedan.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ese no es el Safety Car, es el Medical Car. Lo pone bien clarito en el capó . Pero eso es cierto.


Pues sí, es el Medical Car, aunque a veces lo han sacado como si fuera el Safety Car... no lo entiendo, estaría "changao" el otro... :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> A ver si San Ganchao hace un poco más de trabajo y toma entre sus brazos a Webber, Vettel y Hamilton en las carreras que quedan.


Mucho trabajo para San Ganchao... Ya sabes, a rezar las plegarias mínimo cuatro veces al día  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Este es Alonso celebrando el Mundial... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

ja ja ja 
Muy, pero que muy buena

----------


## F. Lázaro

Este es uno de los cuadros que adornan las oficinas de la FIA...

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Este es Alonso celebrando el Mundial...



Jajajajajaja, muy bueno. Eso deberia haberselo hecho ya hace tiempo.... :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Jajajajajaja, muy bueno. Eso deberia haberselo hecho ya hace tiempo....   .


Y lleva ya hecho mucho tiempo... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Cool:

----------


## nando

Hola amigos hoy hemos experimentado la conducción de el Ferrari de Alonso en el circuito de Valencia aqui os dejo este enlace  :Big Grin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i55Lp7IxqIQ

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Hola amigos hoy hemos experimentado la conducción de el Ferrari de Alonso en el circuito de Valencia aqui os dejo este enlace 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i55Lp7IxqIQ



¿¿A qué ese era Jaimito?? :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: . 

Vaya pasada, como diria el "calvo" de la 6ª, le ha arrancado las pegatinas.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: .

¿Con qué consola habeis hecho eso? :Confused: 


Un Saludo  :Wink: .

----------


## nando

> ¿¿A qué ese era Jaimito??  . 
> 
> Vaya pasada, como diria el "calvo" de la 6ª, le ha arrancado las pegatinas.   .
> 
> ¿Con qué consola habeis hecho eso?
> 
> 
> Un Saludo .


este juego es de pc y es el F1 2010 viene con todos los circuitos de esta temporada , hemos jugado en el circuito de Japon de la semana que viene y es bastante complicado 

luego os subiré otro video pero desde suzuka (Japon)

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.terra.es/deportes/formula...ial-824290.htm

Tras ganar los dos últimos Grandes Premios - 03-10-2010
Fernando Alonso afronta 'sin miedo' la recta final del Mundial
El piloto español Fernando Alonso, segundo en el Mundial de Fórmula Uno a once puntos de la cabeza, ha asegurado en su 'blog' de la página de internet de Ferrari que la versatilidad de su monoplaza le permite afrontar 'sin miedo' las cuatro últimas pruebas del campeonato.

Fernando Alonso comenta que se encuentra en su residencia en Suiza para relajarse y 'recargar energías para la recta final de una temporada intensa'.

Al recordar la última carrera disputada, en la pista urbana de Singapur y con luz artificial, Alonso dice que 'fue un fin se semana muy estresante desde el punto de vista físico, principalmente debido a la humedad y a la deshidratación'. Por ese motivo Alonso ha reanudado la preparación física con ejercicios suaves para recuperar el tono.

'Estoy en contacto permanente con el equipo en Maranello, en donde se vive una inmensa alegría por el triunfo en Singapur. Estoy feliz, pero sabemos que lo difícil viene ahora', agrega.

El asturiano comenta que los dos últimos triunfos consecutivos, en los grandes premios de Italia y Singapur, le han servido para reducir la desventaja que había acumulado. 'Pero aún no estamos en cabeza. Ahora comienza lo bueno, el sufrimiento real, el momento en que todos tenemos que estar unidos, sin dar un paso atrás', señala.

Cinco pilotos
El español afirma que 'la lucha por el título sigue abierta entre cinco pilotos'. 'Ya hemos visto este año cómo la situación cambia rápidamente, por lo que todo puede suceder. Lo que es seguro es que si uno de los cinco da un paso en falso, entonces todo será más difícil. Sigo pensando que lo importante es estar siempre en el podio, y luego hacer la cuentas en Abu Dhabi (escenario de la última carrera)', afirma.

'Las victorias en Monza y Singapur nos dan confianza, sobre todo porque llegan después de una temporada difícil, en la que muchas veces pende de un hilo mantenerse en la lucha por el título', señala.

Alonso explica que esas dos victorias seguidas se han producido 'en dos pistas muy diferentes, lo que confirma que el coche es muy versátil' y le permite llegar a las cuatro últimas carreras (Japón, Corea del Sur, Brasil y Abu Dhabi) 'sin miedo'.

'Me han preguntado cuál fue para mí más bonito: el triunfo de Monza o el de Singapur... Y yo contesto que siempre que se gana es bonito, pero que hacerlo en Italia al volante de un Ferrari me dio una sensación única y especial', concluye.
Terra Deportes - EFE

Le ha faltado decir: "¿Haimito? ¿quien es ese? :Big Grin:

----------


## nando

F1 2010 - Comparativa Realidad-Juego - PC / PS3 / Xbox 360


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2XSS...eature=related

----------


## Luján

Bueno.

Hace tiempo que no se ve algo así.

La clasificación ha sido suspendida por la lluvia hasta la mañana del domingo. Se celebrará a las 10 hora local (7 horas menos en la Península), comenzando la carrera a las 15. Lo que equivale a las 3 de la madrugada y las 8 de la mañana.

Los RedBull son muy fuertes, y Hamilton ha cambiado caja de cambios, por lo que saldrá 5 puestos más atrás de lo que clasifique.

Está previsto que, tras el chaparrón de hoy, la carrera sea en seco.

----------


## ben-amar

Lo que ocurre, es que si por causa de nuevas lluvias se suspendiesen los entrenamientos de clasificacion de nuevo, Alonso saldria 8º.
Esperemos que no llueva y se puedan celebrar.

----------


## F. Lázaro

A las 3 de la mañana  :EEK!: ...pfff.

Entonces, no me acostaré  :Embarrassment: . Entre el póker anoche, y esta noche la F1, no voy a dormir nada en todo el fin de semana  :Cool: , pero bueno, ya tengo compañera, se llama "The Corriemhor" y va a hacerme compañía durante la noche  :Big Grin: . 

Prometo mañana poner foto de como quede la botella, si no la rompo antes por la alegría de algún cacharrazo de Hamilton  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Está previsto que, tras el chaparrón de hoy, la carrera sea en seco.


Pues con toda la que ha caído, mas la que va a seguir cayendo... como no le pasen una mopa a la pista... no la veo yo seca para la carrera.

Dicen que la Q de mañana tenía un 90% de probabilidad de que lloviera también, y conforme vayan pasando las horas, ese porcentaje va disminuyendo a lo largo del día.




> Hamilton ha cambiado caja de cambios, por lo que saldrá 5 puestos más atrás de lo que clasifique.


Me alegro  :Smile: . A ver si mañana hay suerte y al meter una marcha hace polvo los piñones de la caja y se pega un buen cacharrazo  :Cool:

----------


## ben-amar

> A las 3 de la mañana ...pfff.
> 
> Entonces, no me acostaré . Entre el póker anoche, y esta noche la F1, no voy a dormir nada en todo el fin de semana , pero bueno, ya tengo compañera, se llama "The Corriemhor" y va a hacerme compañía durante la noche . 
> 
> Prometo mañana poner foto de como quede la botella, si no la rompo antes por la alegría de algún cacharrazo de Hamilton


No juegues con los vidrios que te puedes cortar






> Me alegro . A ver si mañana hay suerte y al meter una marcha hace polvo los piñones de la caja y se pega un buen cacharrazo


¡que bonito es el amor! ¿cuando se practica!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¡que bonito es el amor! ¿cuando se practica!


El amor de la Fórmula 1 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: :

----------


## Luján

Bueno!

San Ganchao hoy ha tendio mucho trabajo, no tanto con Hamilton (que también) sino con los 7 coches que se han roto o accidentado.

Hamilton consiguió acabar con la caja de cambios sin 3ª. Curiosamente es la caja de cambios que puso nueva para esta carrera, por lo que salió 5 puestos por detrás de su clasificación. Y será la que tenga que usar en las carreras que quedan si no quiere volver a ser sancionado.

El ritmo del Ferrar fue mejor de lo que se esperaba, y tras un inicio de carrera donde los Red Bull sacaron gran ventaja, al final de la misma dicha ventaja ser redujo hasta tan sólo 2.7'' entre Vettel y Alonso, con Webber por medio a 0.'' del ganador.

La clasificación de carrera ha sido:

1º Vettel
2º Webber
3º Alonso
4º Button
5º Hamilton
6º Schummacher
7º Kobayashi
8º Heidfeld
9º Barrichello
10º Buemi
11º Alguersuari
...

Con lo que el capeonato queda:

1º Webber 220 puntos
2º Alonso 206
3º Vettel 206
4º Hamilton 192
5º Button 189

Estos son los pilotos que tienen posibilidades matemáticas de conseguir el campeonato, a falta de 3 carreras.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Después de tirarme toda la noche viendo la clasificación y ver el previo de la carrera enterito... van y a las 8 y cuarto o así nos cortan la luz hasta las 10, nos quitaron toda la carrera  :Mad:  :Mad: , así que, no ha quedado más remedio que encender la radio  :Frown: 

El mundial lo veo un poco complicado pero no imposible...

EDIT: A ver que tal el circuito de Korea... esperemos que no salten tornillos ni hierros ni cosas raras, porque, a la velocidad que lo han hecho, no me extrañaría que haya trozos del circuito que estén echos de esa manera... :Embarrassment:

----------


## REEGE

Alonso pide un favor mundial a Massa.                 mié 13 oct 15:16:00 2010 

Alonso demanda ayuda a su colega en Ferrari para poder ganar el Mundial. Afirma que debe salir a atacar en Corea, un circuito con una pista ancha y donde es posible adelantar. El español no descarta a los McLaren en la lucha al título.

El español Fernando Alonso (Ferrari), segundo en el Mundial de Fórmula Uno a 14 puntos del líder, el australiano Mark Webber (Red Bull), ha asegurado en su blog en la web de su equipo que en la próxima carrera, el Gran Premio de Corea, tiene que salir a "atacar".

"El Gran Premio de Corea ya puede empezar a ser a crucial y para mí será importante poder contar con mi compañero de equipo, Felipe (Massa). Sé que va a tratar de resarcirse de sus dos últimos dos resultados y tiene toda la capacidad para volver al podio. Además, será muy útil trabajar juntos para descubrir todos los secretos de la nueva pista con el fin de preparar el coche de la mejor manera. En este momento necesitamos conocer todos los detalles para poder lograr nuestros objetivos", agrega.

"En Corea hay que atacar porque es absolutamente necesario para recuperar los puntos (14) que nos saca Webber. Perder más terreno generaría una situación más complicada", afirma Alonso. "Hemos trabajado en el simulador para conocer el trazado. Tiene dos primeros sectores que son muy rápidos, unas bonitas rectas y la parte final recuerda al de Abu Dhabi. La pista es ancha, lo que debería facilitar los intentos de adelantamiento", explica.

El Mundial, abierto a los cinco pilotos

Alonso sigue pensando que "la lucha por el título está abierta a cinco pilotos". "Ya hemos visto varias veces como algún piloto volvía a la pelea después de haber quedado descartado. El único que puede permitirse un resultado negativo es Webber. Los demás no podemos permitirnos un abandono, sobre todo los que están más alejados", dice.

Su podio en Suzuka, un milagro

"Estamos en una fase de la temporada en la que un fin de semana negativo puede costarte caro, y lograr un tercer puesto en una carrera que se esperaba difícil era importante", dijo Alonso al recordar el Gran Premio de Japón, disputado el domingo. El español agregó que "el de Suzuka es un trazado que parece estar diseñado especialmente para resaltar la calidad de los Red Bull".

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.as.com/motor/articulo/vla...asdasmot_5/Tes
EP/Reuters | Sochi (Rusia) | 14/10/2010

El Primer Ministro ruso, Vladimir Putin, ha confirmado que el país acogerá una prueba del Mundial de Fórmula 1 de 2014 a 2020, en Sochi, tras alcanzar un acuerdo con Bernie Ecclestone, dueño del ''gran circo'' y con el que se ha reunido este jueves.

"Hemos alcanzado un acuerdo con el principal propietario de la Fórmula 1 para que Sochi acoja el Gran Premio de Rusia de 2014 a 2020", indicó Putin, a algunos de los principales hombres de negocios del país.

De esta forma, la localidad rusa será el centro de atención dentro de cuatro años, ya que a la celebración de la prueba añadirá su condición de organizadora de los Juegos Olímpicos de Invierno. Por ello, Putin indicó que la coincidencia con esta cita, podría posponer la prueba inaugural al 2015 si afecta a los preparativos olímpicos.

El acuerdo para que Rusia acoja por primera vez en su historia del Mundial de Fórmula 1 será por siete años y por 200 millones de dólares, después de que estampasen su firma Ecclestone y el gobernador regional Alexander Tkachev.

Además, las autoridades rusas afirmaron que el plan previsto para la construcción del circuito es que sea cerca del Parque Olímpico, epicentro de la cita invernal en febrero de 2014.

En 2011, el ''gran circo'', con la inclusión de Nueva Delhi, contará con 20 carreras, mientras que en 2012, también habrá un Gran Premio en los Estados Unidos, en la texana Austin, por lo que, ante un deseado límite de 20 eventos, alguna prueba en Europa podría perder su sitio.

El pasado mes de julio, el empresario británico recalcó la necesidad de que el Mundial aterrizase en Rusia por encima de cualquier otro país que lo desease, un deseo que tenía desde la década de los 80.

"Sé que te reuniste con Leonid Brezhnev, intentando negociar un acuerdo para tener una carrera entonces. Finalmente, tras décadas de negociaciones, hemos hecho realidad este acuerdo", le señaló Putin a Ecclestone.

La capital Moscú había sido en marzo de 2002 la preferida para albergar el Gran Premio a partir de 2004, pero las negociaciones se vinieron abajo cuando las dos partes no alcanzaron un acuerdo por los derechos televisivos por espacio de siete años y valorado en 250 millones de dólares.

Entonces, Sochi, apoyado por Putin, se convirtió en la baza. "La Fórmula 1 cuadra perfectamente con los Juegos de Invierno porque podría usar todos los hoteles y otras infraestructuras que serán construidas para 2014", afirmó al respecto el Primer Ministro ruso, descartando construir otro trazado en Moscú. "Tenemos que lidiar primero con éste", añadió el dirigente.

----------


## Luján

Como sigan haciendo circuitos y grandes premios nuevos, la temporada va a durar más que el año.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Como sigan haciendo circuitos y grandes premios nuevos, la temporada va a durar más que el año.


Pues sí  :Embarrassment: , a este paso, no van a tener tiempo en todo el año

Pero ya que lo hacen en Rusia, la maFIA se podía estirar, ponerla al final del año y hacer una en hielo, tengo ganas de ver como se comportan los F1 sobre hielo  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , supongo que en esta carrera se la llevaría Kovalainen de calle  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Como sigan haciendo circuitos y grandes premios nuevos, la temporada va a durar más que el año.



Ojalá fuera así.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ojalá fuera así....


Y para qué tantos??? Con los que hay ya es suficiente, que como pongan más, nos van a salir arritmias de tanto éxtasis de carreras... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

... Circuito de Yeongam  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Me da a mí que tendré que tener preparada una cajita de diacepam de 10, que el domingo vamos a tener el sistema nervioso bailando jotas... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Esta es la nueva imagen de publicidad de Don Limpio... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> ... Circuito de Yeongam 
> 
> Me da a mí que tendré que tener preparada una cajita de diacepam de 10, que el domingo vamos a tener el sistema nervioso bailando jotas...



Por lo que se ve y lo que dicen los pilotos es que va a ser una carrera "muy divertida".

----------


## ben-amar

> Por lo que se ve y lo que dicen los pilotos es que va a ser una carrera "muy divertida".


Lo que hace falta es que tambien nosotros nos divirtamos. :Smile:

----------


## Luján

Resultados de las sesiones de entrenamientos del viernes:

* Sesión 1:**Pos*                     No                     Driver                     Team Time/Retired                                                                                                        Gap                     Laps
*1*             2             Lewis Hamilton McLaren-Mercedes                                        1:40.887                                                                           15
*2*             11             Robert Kubica Renault                                        1:40.968                                                                          0.081             18
*3*             4             Nico Rosberg Mercedes GP                                        1:41.152                                                                          0.265             21
*4*             5             Sebastian Vettel RBR-Renault                                        1:41.371                                                                          0.484             18
*5*             1             Jenson Button McLaren-Mercedes                                        1:41.940                                                                           1.053             16
*6*             3             Michael Schumacher Mercedes GP                                        1:42.022                                                                           1.135             25
*7*             6             Mark Webber RBR-Renault                                        1:42.202                                                                           1.315             23
*8*             22             Nick Heidfeld BMW Sauber-Ferrari                                        1:42.293                                                                           1.406             18
*9*             10             Nico Hulkenberg Williams-Cosworth                                        1:42.678                                                                           1.791             21
*10*             9             Rubens Barrichello Williams-Cosworth                                        1:42.883                                                                           1.996             23
*11*             12             Vitaly Petrov Renault                                        1:42.896                                                                           2.009             22
*12*             7             Felipe Massa Ferrari                                        1:43.054                                                                           2.167             25
*13*             23             Kamui Kobayashi BMW Sauber-Ferrari                                        1:43.309                                                                           2.422             20
*14*             14             Adrian Sutil Force India-Mercedes                                        1:43.602                                                                           2.715             18
*15*             8             Fernando Alonso Ferrari                                        1:43.928                                                                           3.041             21
*16*             16             Sebastien Buemi STR-Ferrari                                        1:43.940                                                                           3.053             23
*17*             15             Vitantonio Liuzzi Force India-Mercedes                                        1:44.887                                                                           4.000             21
*18*             17             Jaime Alguersuari STR-Ferrari                                        1:45.141                                                                           4.254             26
*19*             24             Timo Glock Virgin-Cosworth                                        1:45.588                                                                           4.701             20
*20*             25             Jerome d'Ambrosio Virgin-Cosworth                                        1:46.613                                                                           5.726             17
*21*             19             Heikki Kovalainen Lotus-Cosworth                                        1:47.115                                                                           6.228             22
*22*             20             Sakon Yamamoto HRT-Cosworth                                        1:50.347                                                                           9.460             29
*23*             21             Bruno Senna HRT-Cosworth                                        1:50.821                                                                           9.934             15
*24*             18             Jarno Trulli Lotus-Cosworth                                        1:51.701                                                                           10.814             11*Sesión 2:*
 *Pos*                     No                     Driver                     Team                                                                                    Time/Retired                                                                                                         Gap                     Laps
*1*             6             Mark Webber RBR-Renault                                        1:37.942                                                                           23
*2*             8             Fernando Alonso Ferrari                                        1:38.132                                                                           0.190             30
*3*             2             Lewis Hamilton McLaren-Mercedes                                        1:38.279                                                                           0.337             29
*4*             11             Robert Kubica Renault                                        1:38.718                                                                           0.776             29
*5*             1             Jenson Button McLaren-Mercedes                                        1:38.726                                                                           0.784             19
*6*             7             Felipe Massa Ferrari                                        1:38.820                                                                           0.878             32
*7*             5             Sebastian Vettel RBR-Renault                                        1:39.204                                                                           1.262             22
*8*             12             Vitaly Petrov Renault                                        1:39.267                                                                           1.325             28
*9*             4             Nico Rosberg Mercedes GP                                        1:39.268                                                                           1.326             29
*10*             23             Kamui Kobayashi BMW Sauber-Ferrari                                        1:39.564                                                                           1.622             26
*11*             22             Nick Heidfeld BMW Sauber-Ferrari                                        1:39.588                                                                           1.646             25
*12*             3             Michael Schumacher Mercedes GP                                        1:39.598                                                                           1.656             26
*13*             9             Rubens Barrichello Williams-Cosworth                                        1:39.812                                                                           1.870             35
*14*             15             Vitantonio Liuzzi Force India-Mercedes                                        1:39.881                                                                           1.939             27
*15*             14             Adrian Sutil Force India-Mercedes                                        1:39.971                                                                           2.029             22
*16*             10             Nico Hulkenberg Williams-Cosworth                                        1:40.478                                                                           2.536             30
*17*             17             Jaime Alguersuari STR-Ferrari                                        1:40.578                                                                           2.636             29
*18*             16             Sebastien Buemi STR-Ferrari                                        1:40.896                                                                           2.954             32
*19*             19             Heikki Kovalainen Lotus-Cosworth                                        1:42.773                                                                           4.831             29
*20*             18             Jarno Trulli Lotus-Cosworth                                        1:42.801                                                                           4.859             19
*21*             24             Timo Glock Virgin-Cosworth                                        1:43.115                                                                           5.173             26
*22*             25             Lucas di Grassi Virgin-Cosworth                                        1:44.039                                                                           6.097             29
*23*             20             Sakon Yamamoto HRT-Cosworth                                        1:45.166                                                                           7.224             19
*24*             21             Bruno Senna HRT-Cosworth                                        1:46.649                                                                           8.707             3

----------


## F. Lázaro

En la 1ª sesión, 15º, en la 2ª, 2º... sobran las palabras de la táctica que está haciendo... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Embarrassment: 

Mañana 1º y listo... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ARAGORM

> En la 1ª sesión, 15º, en la 2ª, 2º... sobran las palabras de la táctica que está haciendo...
> 
> Mañana 1º y listo...


Esperemos que sea así, porque si no el Domingo vamos a estar así:



 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Cuando se supone que el fin de semana es para relajarse, ahí está la F1 para dejarte sin uñas...... :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Cuando se supone que el fin de semana es para relajarse, ahí está la F1 para dejarte sin uñas......  .


Jejejeje, que bien lo sabes  :Embarrassment: , para quedarnos sin uñas... y algo más  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aquí llevais una imagen del nuevo circuito de Corea.
Tiene una longitud de 5.450m. Las vueltas se dan al contrario de las agujas del reloj. Tiene una buena recta en el tercer sector, ahí vamos a ver buenos adelantamientos este fin de semana.

Fuente:www.thef1.com

----------


## Luján

> Aquí llevais una imagen del nuevo circuito de Corea.
> Tiene una longitud de 5.450m. Las vueltas se dan al contrario de las agujas del reloj. Tiene una buena recta en el tercer sector, ahí vamos a ver buenos adelantamientos este fin de semana.
> 
> Fuente:www.thef1.com


En el primero, las rectas están en el primer sector.

http://www.formula1.com/races/in_det...t_diagram.html

----------


## aberroncho

Estos tuvieron "la culpa" de que Fernando Alonso pudiera ganar en Monza. 16 especialistas para cambiar 4 ruedas en 3,4 segundos.

http://www.marca.com/2010/10/22/mult...f&t=1287841760

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Estos tuvieron "la culpa" de que Fernando Alonso pudiera ganar en Monza. 16 especialistas para cambiar 4 ruedas en 3,4 segundos.
> 
> http://www.marca.com/2010/10/22/mult...f&t=1287841760



Impresionante, que velocidad. En un taller normal necesitan 2 dias para arreglarte un pinchazo, y esta gente te cambian las ruedas en 3.4!!!! :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: .


Por cierto Luján, gracias por la aclaración, estaba equivocado. :Wink:

----------


## Luján

Bueno, la clasificación del GP de Korea no ha ido mal del todo.

Alonso sale tercero, detrás de Vettel y Webber. Lo bueno es que sale por la zona limpia, y parece ser que la diferencia con la sucia es muy importante, así que es probable que nada más en la salida pueda quitarse de encima a Webber y pelear contra Vettel por la pole. Aquí entrarán en juego sus mecánicos en el cambio de ruedas.

Lo malo es que se esperan lluvias, con lo que la pista en vez de ser de fórmula 1 será de patinaje artístico.

Mañana domingo a las 8:00 (hora peninsular) será la salida.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Bueno, la clasificación del GP de Korea no ha ido mal del todo.
> 
> Alonso sale tercero, detrás de Vettel y Webber. Lo bueno es que sale por la zona limpia, y parece ser que la diferencia con la sucia es muy importante, así que es probable que nada más en la salida pueda quitarse de encima a Webber y pelear contra Vettel por la pole. Aquí entrarán en juego sus mecánicos en el cambio de ruedas.
> 
> Lo malo es que se esperan lluvias, con lo que la pista en vez de ser de fórmula 1 será de patinaje artístico.
> 
> Mañana domingo a las 8:00 (hora peninsular) será la salida.



¿¿Va a llover?? Entonces va a ser un GP emocionante. Mañana por ser domingo y haver F1, madrugón. ¿Ya hay diferencia de zona sucia y limpia? ¿Pero el circuito no era nuevo?

Da igual, lo importante es que le venga bien a Alonso.

----------


## Luján

> ¿¿Va a llover?? Entonces va a ser un GP emocionante. Mañana por ser domingo y haver F1, madrugón. ¿Ya hay diferencia de zona sucia y limpia? ¿Pero el circuito no era nuevo?
> 
> Da igual, lo importante es que le venga bien a Alonso.


Vamos por partes.

Hay previsiones de que puede llover antes de la carrera, pero no todos los equipos están de acuerdo con esta previsión.

El circuito es totalmente nuevo, tanto que hay cosas aún sin terminar. Y eso hace que exista mucha más diferencia entre zona limpia y sucia, ya que la sucia está muy sucia. En un circuito rodado, al final acaba agarrándose goma a todo lo ancho.

Además, de por sí el asfalto utilizado es muy resbaladizo, con lo que la zona fuera de las rodadas será una pista de _air hockey_ aún sin que llueva, y el que intente salirse de la trazada para adelantar se las verá y deseará para mantener el coche en ruta.

Tengo la impresión de que será una carrera cuanto menos entretenida, además, hay zonas donde el muro está muy cerca, y no dudo que salga el coche de seguridad alguna vez.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Estas fueron las palabras que le digeron a Alonso por radio tras cruzar la línea de meta en 1ª posición. 

Ha sido un GP de lo más entretenido. Bandera roja al principo más 20 vueltas el Sc, muchos accidentes.... Necesitaria dos horas para describor esta carrera. Pero lo importante es que ha ganado Alonso.

----------


## ben-amar

Me la he perdido, solo pude llegar para ver a Fernando en el podio, himno ya terminado.
Se coloca lider. :Smile:

----------


## ivanmilitar

Grande Alonso!.... no soy muy partidario en la mayoría de las veces de Lewis Hamilton, pero hay que agradecerle su coraje a la hora de pedir correr, los que más "oscuro" veían eso de competir, al final lo han pagado caro....

----------


## ARAGORM

¡Alonso lider del mudial!..  Carrera pasada por agua y muy larga en tiempo, pero mereció la pena la espera.
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

A Sutil deberían quitarle la superlicencia.

Vaya manera de destrozar la carrera de varios pilotos. La ha liado parda cada vez que ha querido hacer algún adelantamiento.

Alonso ha hecho su carrera, y ha conseguido manterer el coche en la pista. Mala suerte para Webber que ha trompeado y Vettel que ha roto el motor.

A dos carreras del final, Alonso aventaja a Vettel en 11 puntos. Tiene el Mundial muy a mano, pero no se puede cantar victoria aún.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> *A Sutil deberían quitarle la superlicencia.*
> Vaya manera de destrozar la carrera de varios pilotos. La ha liado parda cada vez que ha querido hacer algún adelantamiento.
> 
> Alonso ha hecho su carrera, y ha conseguido manterer el coche en la pista. Mala suerte para Webber que ha trompeado y Vettel que ha roto el motor.
> 
> A dos carreras del final, Alonso aventaja a Vettel en 11 puntos. Tiene el Mundial muy a mano, pero no se puede cantar victoria aún.



Con Sutil me he reido mucho, cada vez que ha habido una bandera amarilla ha aparecido él en las repeticiones, hasta que se la ha pegado.

----------


## REEGE

A Brasil, donde si salen las cuentas, Alonso podría ganar su 3er Mundial!!!!!!
Ésta carrera no me la pierdo.

----------


## Luján

> A Brasil, donde si salen las cuentas, Alonso podría ganar su 3er Mundial!!!!!!
> Ésta carrera no me la pierdo.


Para eso Alonso debe quedar 1º y Webber quedar 6º o más atrás.

Vamos, Alonso debe conseguir 14 puntos más que Webber, 4 más que Hamilton y uno más que Vettel.

Alonso 3º, Webber fuera de los puntos, Hamilton 5º o más atrás y Vettel 4º es suficiente.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Para eso Alonso debe quedar 1º y Webber quedar 6º o más atrás.
> 
> Vamos, Alonso debe conseguir 14 puntos más que Webber, 4 más que Hamilton y uno más que Vettel.
> 
> Alonso 3º, Webber fuera de los puntos, Hamilton 5º o más atrás y Vettel 4º es suficiente.



Hay múltiples posibilidades, creo que alguna se debería de cumplir. :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Hay múltiples posibilidades, creo que alguna se debería de cumplir.


La que he puesto es una de ellas, ciertamente hay muchas más.

Esperemos que alguna se cumpla.

De todos modos no hace falta que sea en Brasil, aún queda Abu-Dhabi después.

----------


## ben-amar

La carrera vista por el corresponsal de el diario "El Pais"
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/depor...lpepudep_3/Tes

Alonso hace diana
La victoria del asturiano y los abandonos de Webber y Vettel colocan al de Ferrari líder del Mundial

ORIOL PUIGDEMONT 24/10/2010

En una carrera desnaturalizada  , que ha comenzado con una hora de retraso por la lluvia y que ha terminado de noche y con el cielo casi despejado, Fernando Alonso no ha concedido el más mínimo error y se ha apuntado su quinta victoria de la temporada. El asturiano ha cruzado la meta por delante de Lewis Hamilton, el segundo, y de su compañero Felipe Massa, que ha completado el podio. Este resultado, combinado con los abandonos de Mark Webber y Sebastian Vettel, coloca al piloto de Ferrari al frente del campeonato cuando solo faltan dos grandes premios para el final.
Alonso ha hecho diana en Yeongam. Más que una carrera, este gran premio parecía una trampa de la que el español ha salido reforzadísimo. De entrada, los pilotos se han encontrado un escenario dantesco, con la pista completamente empapada, el asfalto resbaladizo como un cristal y sin haber podido comprobar, durante las sesiones de entrenamiento previas, qué rendimiento ofrecían las gomas de agua. Con ese panorama se ha impuesto la presencia del coche de seguridad, que ha comandado el pelotón durante las 17 primeras vueltas, demasiado tiempo para algunos, demasiado poco para otros.

Nada más reanudarse la prueba, Webber, que mantenía la segunda posición que ya ocupaba en la parrilla, se ha ido largo en una curva a la derecha (vuelta 19), ha pisado el césped artificial, su RB6 ha culeado y ha acabado estampado contra el muro. Un error considerable, parecido al de Alonso en Bélgica, pero mucho más dramático a estas alturas.

Con Vettel al frente, perseguido por Alonso y Hamilton, el cemento se ha ido secando y los talleres han comenzado a reclamar a sus pilotos para que desecharan los compuestos extremos y colocaran los intermedios. De los de delante, el primero que lo ha hecho ha sido Hamilton (vuelta 32), un giro antes que Vettel y Alonso. Tras el paso por los garajes, la carrera se ha estabilizado, con el español y el alemán dándose leña a base de vueltas rápidas, hasta que la parte posterior del Red Bull ha comenzado a soltar chispas y un escandaloso humo blanco (vuelta 46), una señal clarificadora que normalmente anuncia un desastre mecánico. El abandono de Vettel ha dejado la pista despejada para Alonso, que se ha limitado a mantener su ritmo y que incluso ha aumentado su margen respecto a Hamilton.

"Ha sido una carrera muy difícil, con condiciones extremas en la primera parte, con muy poca visibilidad. Queríamos mantenernos en la pista", ha comentado Alonso. "Hoy no era el día para ganar el campeonato pero sí para cometer un error que costara muy caro. Lo hemos visto con el error de Mark y luego con el problema de Vettel. A partir de ahora hay que seguir así, constantes hasta el final, si queremos ganar el título", ha reflexionado el chico de Oviedo, ganador de tres de las últimas cuatro carreras, además de ser, con cinco, el que más acumula este año.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.terra.es/deportes/formula...nso-831821.htm

Tras su victoria y liderato del Mundial - 25-10-2010
La prensa italiana se rinde al 'maestro' Alonso
La prensa italiana se rinde al 'maestro' Fernando Alonso tras su triunfo en el GP de Corea, que le deja como líder del Mundial.

'Espectáculo de Alonso bajo la lluvia', son las palabras que dedica en su portada el diario de información general 'La Stampa' al piloto español, al que califica en páginas interiores como un 'alquimista'.

El diario deportivo 'La Gazzetta dello Sport' coloca en portada al 'maestro' Alonso y le define como un 'mago' después de haber sabido predecir las condiciones de lluvia en que se correría el Gran Premio, y destaca la buena actuación de todo el equipo: 'Ferrari de escándalo, con Massa en el tercer escalón del podio'.

'Se sospecha que Fernando Alonso no es sólo un buen mago con las cartas, sino también un gran previsor', escribe el diario sobre el piloto español, al tiempo que añade: 'Ahora Alonso y Ferrari están obligados a conseguir el Mundial'.

También recoge en su portada el triunfo el diario deportivo 'Corriere dello Sport', que define la carrera de ayer como el 'diluvio rojo'. 'Para llegar hasta aquí Alonso ha sabido unir todo: la buena suerte de los audaces, la delicadeza del toque, la furia del gladiador y la concentración absoluta del filósofo oriental', añade el periódico deportivo.

El rotativo aplaude la estrategia de la escudería italiana en la carrera y destaca la mala actuación de los dos pilotos de Red Bull: 'Vettel traicionado por el motor y Webber por sus nervios'. También el diario 'La Repubblica' incluye el triunfo de Alonso en portada haciendo referencia a la primera victoria del español en este mundial con la pista mojada: 'Alonso, la danza de la lluvia'.
Terra Deportes - EFE

¿por que se pensaran que es "Magic" Alonso?

----------


## Luján

Estas son las posibilidades de que Alonso se proclame Campeón del Mundo en Brasil según sea su resultado.

Para comenzar, simplemente necesita conseguir *14 puntos más que Webber*, *4 más que Hamilton*, *los mismos que Vettel* y puede *perder hasta 17 con Button*.

Así pues:


*Alonso ganador* en Brasil: Webber ha de quedar 5º o más atrás. El resto no importaría.*Alonso segundo*: Sólo podría quedar por encima Button. Webber tendría que quedar 8º o más atrás. Hamilton podría ser hasta 3º, Vettel también podría ser 3º.*Alonso tercero*: De nuevo, el único ganador posible sería Button. Webber debería quedar sin puntos (11º o más atrás). Hamilton podría quedar 4º y Vettel hasta 4º también.*Alonso cuarto*: No podrá ser matemáticamente campeón, porque aún quedando Webber sin puntuar sólo conseguiría aventajarlo en 23 puntos, jugándose en cada carrera 25.
Siendo sincero, como no ocurra otra debacle para RedBull como la de Korea, no creo que sea posible que Alonso consiga el Campeonato en Brasil, habrá que esperar a Abu-Dhabi.

El domingo 7 se resolverá este entuerto, y si es necesario, se pone otra cábala para el último gran premio.

----------


## jasg555

Hay que ser muy cauto. Un toque involuntario (el otro dia estuvo a punto de ocurrir), un fallo del motor (no recuerdo el dato, pero creo que Ferrari va justo en ese tema, si alguno sabe el dato correcto sería bueno que lo pusiera), etc..., puede ser deteminante.

Aún así, yo confío mucho en la frialdad y el buen hacer del guaje.

----------


## Luján

> Hay que ser muy cauto. Un toque involuntario (el otro dia estuvo a punto de ocurrir), un fallo del motor (no recuerdo el dato, pero creo que Ferrari va justo en ese tema, si alguno sabe el dato correcto sería bueno que lo pusiera), etc..., puede ser deteminante.
> 
> Aún así, yo confío mucho en la frialdad y el buen hacer del guaje.


Pues en cuanto a motores Alonso ya no tiene ninguno nuevo. Está reutilizando los 8 que tenía de límite, pero creo recordar que no cascó ninguno a lo bruto.

Con la rotura del de Vettel, creo tampoco tiene motores nuevos ya. Tendrá que reutilizar.
Webber creo recordar que era el que mejor iba en este tema. Podría tener aún un motor nuevo o con tan sólo una carrera, y lo podrá exprimir al máximo.

De Hamilton y Button no tengo ni la más remota idea de cómo van con sus motores.

----------


## jasg555

> Pues en cuanto a motores *Alonso* ya no tiene ninguno nuevo. *Está reutilizando los 8 que tenía de límite*, pero creo recordar que no cascó ninguno a lo bruto.
> 
> Con la rotura del de *Vettel*, creo *tampoco tiene motores nuevos ya*. Tendrá que reutilizar.
> *Webber* creo recordar que era el que mejor iba en este tema. Podría tener aún *un motor nuevo o con tan sólo una carrera*, y lo podrá exprimir al máximo.
> 
> De Hamilton y Button no tengo ni la más remota idea de cómo van con sus motores.


Esa va a ser una de las grandes batallas, el que se pueda apretar más o menos el motor.

El otro día, sobre todo en la repetición, que me tragué entera con gusto, me dió la sensación de que Vettel rompió el motor (además por de porque es algo menos fiable) porque Alonso le estaba apretando bastante; algo parecido a lo que le pasó a Michael S. hace unos años igualmente con Alonso.

----------


## ben-amar

Con vistas a la emocion de las carreras hasta el final, to preferiria que Alonso se proclamase campeon en la ultima carrera

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Estas son las posibilidades de que Alonso se proclame Campeón del Mundo en Brasil según sea su resultado.
> 
> Para comenzar, simplemente necesita conseguir *14 puntos más que Webber*, *4 más que Hamilton*, *los mismos que Vettel* y puede *perder hasta 17 con Button*.
> 
> Así pues:
> 
> 
> *Alonso ganador* en Brasil: Webber ha de quedar 5º o más atrás. El resto no importaría.*Alonso segundo*: Sólo podría quedar por encima Button. Webber tendría que quedar 8º o más atrás. Hamilton podría ser hasta 3º, Vettel también podría ser 3º.*Alonso tercero*: De nuevo, el único ganador posible sería Button. Webber debería quedar sin puntos (11º o más atrás). Hamilton podría quedar 4º y Vettel hasta 4º también.*Alonso cuarto*: No podrá ser matemáticamente campeón, porque aún quedando Webber sin puntuar sólo conseguiría aventajarlo en 23 puntos, jugándose en cada carrera 25.
> Siendo sincero, como no ocurra otra debacle para RedBull como la de Korea, no creo que sea posible que Alonso consiga el Campeonato en Brasil, habrá que esperar a Abu-Dhabi.
> ...


*Oremos!!:*



*San Ganchao, ayude a Alonso en su cruzada contra los herejes protestantes y de la FIA que le acechan a cada rueda e ilumine su camino hacia su tercer título mundial ¡¡¡Amén!!!!*

*San Ganchao, ayude a Alonso en su cruzada contra los herejes protestantes y de la FIA que le acechan a cada rueda e ilumine su camino hacia su tercer título mundial ¡¡¡Amén!!!!*

*San Ganchao ayude a Alonso en su cruzada contra los herejes protestantes y de la FIA que le acechan a cada rueda e ilumine su camino hacia su tercer título mundial ¡¡¡Amén!!!!*

*San Ganchao, ayude a Alonso en su cruzada contra los herejes protestantes y de la FIA que le acechan a cada rueda e ilumine su camino hacia su tercer título mundial ¡¡¡Amén!!!!*

*San Ganchao, ayude a Alonso en su cruzada contra los herejes protestantes y de la FIA que le acechan a cada rueda e ilumine su camino hacia su tercer título mundial ¡¡¡Amén!!!!*

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

Aquí os dejo el texto que han publicado en lasextadeportes respecto al uso de motores de Alonso y Webber.




> *La única desventaja de Alonso son los motores*
> 
> 
> Sus tres motores ya han corrido dos carreras y sólo les quedaría de vida una más
> *El asturiano sólo dispone de tres motores ya  usados en dos carreras cada uno de ellos. Mientras que  su gran rival,   Mark Webber, cuenta con tres pero uno de ellos prácticamente nuevo.*
> 
> 
> 
>                     Fernando Alonso es el piloto, de entre los cinco que aún  cuentan con opciones matemáticas de lograr el campeonato, que cuenta con  menos motores y los más castigados para las carreras que faltan.
> ...


Algunos de los comentarios no tienen desperdicio. En todos sitios hay "Nirvanas"  :Frown:  (Leer los comentarios de Petermind)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Algunos de los comentarios no tienen desperdicio. En todos sitios hay "Nirvanas"  (Leer los comentarios de Petermind)


Jajajaja  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: , que bueno  :Big Grin:

----------


## jasg555

> Aquí os dejo el texto que han publicado en lasextadeportes respecto al uso de motores de Alonso y Webber.
> 
> 
> 
> Algunos de los comentarios no tienen desperdicio. En todos sitios hay "Nirvanas"  (Leer los comentarios de Petermind)





> Jajajaja , que bueno


 A mí me parece también que es un Nirvana, pero no lo piensa él sólo.
Gerhard Berger, apoyado por Nico Rossberg, piensa lo mismo y así lo ha denunciado:

http://es.eurosport.yahoo.com/271020...ar-alonso.html


 Doctores tiene la Iglesia, y no tengo conocimientos suficientes para opinar sobre si fué así o no.

Si fuera verdad, vaya caradura... :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Luján

> A mí me parece también que es un Nirvana, pero no lo piensa él sólo.
> Gerhard Berger, apoyado por Nico Rossberg, piensa lo mismo y así lo ha denunciado:
> 
> http://es.eurosport.yahoo.com/271020...ar-alonso.html
> 
> 
>  Doctores tiene la Iglesia, y no tengo conocimientos suficientes para opinar sobre si fué así o no.
> 
> Si fuera verdad, vaya caradura...



Yo sí que no creo que fuera algo premeditado.

Primero, porque con el precedente de Nelsinho y las sanciones que impuso la FIA no creo que se atrevan.
Segundo, porque en tan poco tiempo es imposible pensar tanto. Lo único que piensas es en pisar el freno y rezar para que el coche se pare cuanto antes, si es fuera de la pista mejor, para que no te metan un "zurriagazo" de órdago.
Tercero, es Física Elemental: En ausencia de rozamiento (característica de la pista en esos momentos) el golpe contra un muro hace que salgas despedido en el mismo ángulo y con prácticamente la misma energía y por tanto velocidad. La única energía perdida es la que se ha "dispersado" en forma de trozos de fibra de carbono saltando por los aires.

Sinceramente, creo que decir eso es buscarle los tres pies al gato.

----------


## jasg555

> Yo sí que no creo que fuera algo premeditado.
> 
> Primero, porque con el precedente de Nelsinho y las sanciones que impuso la FIA no creo que se atrevan.
> Segundo, porque en tan poco tiempo es imposible pensar tanto. Lo único que piensas es en pisar el freno y rezar para que el coche se pare cuanto antes, si es fuera de la pista mejor, para que no te metan un "zurriagazo" de órdago.
> Tercero, es Física Elemental: En ausencia de rozamiento (característica de la pista en esos momentos) el golpe contra un muro hace que salgas despedido en el mismo ángulo y con prácticamente la misma energía y por tanto velocidad. La única energía perdida es la que se ha "dispersado" en forma de trozos de fibra de carbono saltando por los aires.
> 
> Sinceramente, creo que decir eso es buscarle los tres pies al gato.


 Yo tampoco creo que lo hiciera adrede. Sin tener los mínimos conocimientos (ahora salen  fittipaldis por todos lados), pienso que un golpe seco a esa velocidad te deja unos segundos desorientado y si reaccionas es para ponerte a salvo.

 Y tampoco creo que Weber sea mala gente.

Pero hay que vender periódicos.

----------


## sergi1907

La prensa inglesa tira con bala contra Ferrari y Alonso a los que acusan de adulterar el GP de Corea en una maniobra extraña de Massa que hubiera favorecido a Fernando en su entrada a boxes. Nueva queja contra el líder del Mundial tras las vertidas por el ex jefe de la FIA, Max Mosley

 Enlaces relacionadosAlonso puede quedarse sin talismán 
¿Quiso Webber chocar con Alonso? 
Parece que no sienta bien que Fernando Alonso pueda proclamarse tricampeón del mundo, ya que de nuevo han salido voces altivas denunciando supuestas irregularidades de Ferrari en el último GP de Corea. 

Tal y como informa nuestro compañero Marco Canseco en Marca, la revista Autosport acusa a la escudería del Cavallino Rampante de haber falseado el resultado de la carrera de Yeongam. La publicación británica denuncia que Ferrari habría dado supuestamente órdenes de equipo a Massa para que ralentizara el ritmo en la vuelta en que Alonso entró a boxes. 

La actitud del brasileño hubiera provocado que frenase la progresión de Button o Schumacher, lo que hubiera hecho peligrar la posición del asturiano en carrera. Esto unido a las órdenes de equipo Ferrari en Alemia, cuando Massa dejó adelantar a Alonso a expensas de los ingenieros sigue en entredicho. Max Mosley, el antiguo patrón de la F-1, así lo denunció asegurando que si "Alonso gana por menos de 7 puntos el título está devaluado".

http://es.eurosport.yahoo.com/301020...ia-alonso.html

----------


## aberroncho

Mi opinión es que "quién se pica, ajos come".
Alonso es sin duda el mejor piloto que hay  hoy en día en la F1 y está en la mejor escudería (Ferrari). Otra cosa es que tenga el mejor coche, que parece que los Red Bull son superiores en la mayoría de los circuitos, pero él a día de hoy es primero en la clasificación y que no intenten los ingleses tirar por tierra todo lo que ha conseguido. 
Jaimito (su niño mimado y preferido) es un buen piloto, pero en igualdad de condiciones, muy inferior a Fernando Alonso, y eso es lo que le duele a la cúpula de la MAFIA.

----------


## Luján

A mí lo que me sorprende es que los británicos no se den cuenta de lo que ha pasado con Hamilton y Mclaren en estos últimos años.

Aquí nos damos cuenta de los favores (pocos) que se han hecho a Alonso (Piquet en Renault en Singapur, Massa en Ferrari en Alemania) y también reconocemos los errores (dos tuercas de rueda en Hungría en dos años consecutivos, etc)

Pero parece que para los británicos Hamilton es intocable e infalible. Y todo lo que no sean victorias suyas está mal.

El Señor Moxley bien podría mantenerse callado, igual que se mantuvo callado cuando la grúa devolvió a la pista a Hamilton, cuando adelantó al Safety Car en Valencia, etc.

Sus comentarios le desacreditan. Más aún cuando ya no es presidente de la FIA.

----------


## ben-amar

No me extrañaria nada que lo paso Alonso en McLaren se debiera en gran parte gracias a este sujeto

----------


## F. Lázaro

Fuente: http://www.as.com/motor/foto/ecclest...asdaimot_2/Ies

----------


## Luján

:EEK!:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Embarrassment:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Creo que esto lo dice todo.

----------


## Luján

Al hilo de que el Sr. Ecclestone está tramando algo contra Alonso, creo que realmente no estaba tramando nada contra él, pero sí contra HRT, Virgin y Lotus (http://www.lasextadeportes.com/formula1/inicio):




> *Ecclestone asegura que Hispania, Lotus y Virgin son unos "inválidos"*
> 
> Prefiere que el campeón sea un piloto de Red BullNo ha pensado en su sucesor
> *Bernie Ecclestone aseguró que la Fórmula 1 no se  ha beneficiado con la presencia de Hispania, Lotus y Virgin Racing, los  tres equipos que debutaron en el Mundial el pasado año, que "son una  vergüenza" y hay que "deshacerse de algunos de esos inválidos".*
> 
>                     El magnate de la Fórmula 1 se mostró muy crítico con el papel  de las nuevas escuderías en la presente temporada. "No nos benefician en  nada. Son una vergüenza para nosotros. *Hay que deshacerse de algunos de esos inválidos*", declaró Ecclestone al diario Financial Times.
> 
> Ecclestone cree que Richard Branson debería a su vez *invertir más en Virgin Racing*,  que está en el último lugar de la lista. "Richard debería meter más  dinero. Debería hacer lo que ha hecho (el fundador de Red Bull) Dietrich  Mateschitz", explicó.
> 
> ...


¡¡¡80 años!!! yo creo que todo lo que tiene este tío es que simplemente está chocheando ya.

Mientras tanto, HRT hace oídos sordos y trabaja por mejorar (también de lasexta.com):




> *Hispania evita la polémica con Ecclestone*
> 
> La escudería española no quiso pronunciarseSólo piensan en mejorar día a día
> *La directora de comunicación de la escudería  española Hispania Racing Team, Alba Saiz, ha señalado que su equipo está  "para trabajar, no para contestar a cada señor que hable" sobre ellos,  en repuesta a las polémicas declaraciones efectuadas por Bernie  Ecclestone.*
> 
>                                         El patrón de la Fórmula 1 dijo que el papel de los nuevos  equipos del Mundial -Lotus, Virgin y el propio Hispania- era "una  vergüenza". "No hacen nada por nosotros y necesitamos *deshacernos de ellos porque son unos lisiados*", dijo Ecclestone al 'Financial Times'.
> 
> Estas  desafortunadas palabras no han sentado nada bien en el seno de estas  escuderías, aunque han preferido no responder al magnate del gran circo  del motor. En el caso de Hispania, la lucha por mejorar está más que  patente, y un ejemplo de ello es el acuerdo al que ha llegado la  escudería española y Williams para que le suministre su caja de cambios.
> 
> La  directora de comunicación del equipo español fue tajante en sus  declaraciones. "No tenemos nada más que decir", indicó Alba Saiz. *"Nosotros estamos trabajando y pensando ya en el año que viene*,  y en esa línea acabamos de anunciar un acuerdo de colaboración con  Williams F1 para dos años y de aquí a un par de semanas haremos algún  anuncio más", sentenció.


Gran noticia para HRT: Tendrá la caja de cambios de Williams (nuevamente lasexta.com)




> *Hispania anuncia un acuerdo técnico con Williams*
> 
> Acuerdo muy positivo para la escuderíaMejorará el rendimiento de Hispania
> *Hispania Racing HRT F1 Team ha confirmado a través  de un comunicado un acuerdo con Williams, que suministrará su caja de  cambios y tecnología al equipo español.*
> 
>                     El acuerdo empezará para el *programa de 2011*  del equipo Hispania Racing y se extenderá durante todo el ciclo de vida  de los actuales motores Cosworth. Colin Kolles, responsable del equipo  español, señaló que "esta asociación técnica es un importante paso  adelante para que Hispania Racing HRT F1 Team mejore su rendimiento".
> 
> El responsable de la escudería española se mostró muy satisfecho por este acuerdo con Williams. *"Estamos muy contentos de hacerlo junto a una empresa de ingeniería* y equipo de carreras como Williams F1, que tiene un impresionante historial y un patrimonio asombroso", apuntó.
> 
> Por su parte, el director ejecutivo de Williams, Alex Burns, valoró muy positivamente este acuerdo. "*Esta es una asociación lógica dada la relación de Hispania y Williams con Cosworth.*  Nuestra tecnología de la caja de cambios siempre ha demostrado ser  competitiva y fiable, y por lo tanto este acuerdo será un hecho positivo  para ambas partes".

----------


## F. Lázaro

Parece ser que Ferrari va a prescindir de Massa para la temporada que viene.

El nuevo compañero de Fernando Alonso va a ser Royston Drenthe, que hizo una auténtica exhibición de pilotaje hace unos días, circulando a 160 Km/h y saltándose seis semáforos en Alicante  :EEK!:  :EEK!: , todo un piloto de garantías, ni Lewis Hamilton  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

*Por fin... aquí está el verdadero programa informático para las telemetrías de los monoplazas de Hamilton y Alonso que utilizaba el equipo McLaren en 2007:*

----------


## jasg555

> Parece ser que Ferrari va a prescindir de Massa para la temporada que viene.
> 
> El nuevo compañero de Fernando Alonso va a ser Royston Drenthe, que hizo una auténtica exhibición de pilotaje hace unos días, circulando a 160 Km/h y saltándose seis semáforos en Alicante , todo un piloto de garantías, ni Lewis Hamilton


Y también se rumorea que opta al puesto una nueva promesa del volante aquí en la presentación tras los test:

----------


## jasg555

> Fuente: http://www.as.com/motor/foto/ecclest...asdaimot_2/Ies




 Desde luego, el peor enemigo de ese señor, sin duda es su peluquero...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Desde luego, el peor enemigo de ese señor, sin duda es su peluquero...


Pero tu crees, que este señor va al peluquero???  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jasg555

> Pero tu crees, que este señor va al peluquero???


 Yo lo veo de lo más coquetón  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luján

> Pero tu crees, que este señor va al peluquero???


Peluquero no, estilista.

Y también a manicura y pedicura, esteticista, dietista (macrobiótico, por supuesto) y todos esos ...ista a los que debe ir para seguir así con 80 años.

----------


## embalses al 100%

En la F1 del único del que se debería prescindir es de él(Bernie Eccelestone). Y dice que son unos invalidos..... :Mad: , para inválido él, yo no le deseo la muerte a nadie pero con los antecedentes de este señor..... :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad: .


Por cierto iros preparando para este finde, que vamos a sufrir. Menos mal que es por la tarde  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: .

----------


## REEGE

Éste fin de semana no podré ver la carrera pués tengo currelo, y lo malo del campo y las coberturas de móviles y antenas de tv... Intentaré escuchar la carrera y estoy seguro que:

ALONSO Y SU FERRARI CAMPEONES

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Éste fin de semana no podré ver la carrera pués tengo currelo, y lo malo del campo y las coberturas de móviles y antenas de tv... Intentaré escuchar la carrera y estoy seguro que:


Cambia el fin de semana con alguien!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

> Éste fin de semana no podré ver la carrera pués tengo currelo, y lo malo del campo y las coberturas de móviles y antenas de tv... Intentaré escuchar la carrera y estoy seguro que:
> 
> ALONSO Y SU FERRARI CAMPEONES





> Cambia el fin de semana con alguien!!!



Lo que tiene que hacer es reorientar la parabólica del SAIH hacia el Hispasat  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Lo que tiene que hacer es reorientar la parabólica del SAIH hacia el Hispasat


Jajajajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , 

Reege, si quieres, te mando el medidor de campo o el FastSatFinder para que pilles mejor el Hispasat  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

En menos de 5 horas (a las 13:00 hora peninsular) comenzarán a rodar los monoplazas por Interlagos. Las condiciones meteorológicas son de cielos despejados y temperaturas entre los 17ºC (supongo que atmosférica) y 25ºC (supongo que en pista).

Pero la cosa cambiará para el sábado. Está previsto que llueva, si bien no se sabe si durante los libres 3 o la clasificación.

Parece ser que la carrera el domingo será sobre seco, con cielos parcialmente cubiertos y temperaturas suaves.

Al menos esto es lo que dice la web  www.f1.com

El Instituto Nacional de Meteorología de Brasil da esta predicción:

Viernes: Parcialmente nublado con chubascos y tormentas. Tª: 18-31ºC
Sábado: Nublado con lluvias aisladas y chubascos pasando a parcialmente nublado con niebla húmeda. Tª: 17-24ºC
Domingo: Parcialmente nublado. Tª: 15-27ºC

----------


## REEGE

Un compañero, sólo trabaja de lunes a viernes y el otro, con el que podría cambiar el turno, su deporte favorito es la F1... Me conformaré con escucharlo y como dice Alonso, esperar a que se decida en la última carrera...
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

El motor de Fernando ha hecho:



 :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> El motor de Fernando ha hecho:


Era de esperar, fue con el que logró su 1ª victoria..... :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> El motor de Fernando ha hecho:


No hay problema. Es el motor que han estado utilizando en casi todos los libres de viernes. Si no me equivoco no lleva penalización poner otro para mañana y el domingo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pos. Piloto. Escuderia. Tiempo - Diferencia

1  Sebastian Vettel  Red Bull  00:01'11''968   
2  Mark Webber  Red Bull  00:01'12''072 - 00'00''104  
3  Fernando Alonso  Ferrari  00:01'12''328 - 00'00''360  
4  Lewis Hamilton  McLaren  00:01'12''656 - 00'00''688  
5  Felipe Massa  Ferrari  00:01'12''677 - 00'00''709  
6  Robert Kubica  Renault  00:01'12''882 - 00'00''914  
7  Jenson Button  McLaren  00:01'13''206 - 00'01''238  
8  Nick Heidfeld  Sauber  00:01'13''222 - 00'01''254  
9  Nico Rosberg  Mercedes GP  00:01'13''333 - 00'01''365  
10  Michael Schumacher  Mercedes GP  00:01'13''346 - 00'01''378

Estos han sido los resultados de los libres 2.
A las 14:00(hora española), los libres 3 y a las 17:00(hora española) las clasificaciones para la carrera de mañana que será a las 17:00(hora española).

----------


## embalses al 100%

Creo, que esta Q3 ha sido de las más emocionantesy extrañas desde hace mucho tiempo. Estas son las clasificaciones:

Pos Piloto Equipo Tiempo Diferencia

1º  Nico Hulkenberg  Williams 01'14''470 
2º  Sebastian Vettel  Red Bull 01'15''519 - 00'01''049 
3º  Mark Webber  Red Bull 01'15''637 - 00'01''167 
4º  Lewis Hamilton  McLaren 01'15''747 - 00'01''277 
5º  Fernando Alonso  Ferrari 01'15''989 - 00'01''519 
6º  Rubens Barrichello  Williams 01'16''203 - 00'01''733 
7º  Robert Kubica  Renault 01'16''552 - 00'02''082 
8º  Michael Schumacher  MercedesGP 01'16''925 - 00:00'02''455 
9º  Felipe Massa  Ferrari 01'17''101 - 00'02''631 
10º  Vitaly Petrov  Renault 01'17''656 - 00'03''186

Posiblemente en otros lugares se vea mejor.

Es increible la pole Nico Hulkenberg, y que después de 5años, o lo que es lo mismo 99 carreras, Williams, ha conseguido una pole. Fernando sale detrás de todos sus rivales, pero, como ha dicho él, "a ver si pasan todos de la primera curva".
Mañana va ser una carrena emocionante, seguramente todo, o casi todo se decida en la 1ª curva. A ver lo que pasa.

----------


## Luján

Ciertamente va a ser una carrera interesante de ver. Lamentablemente parece ser que va a ser despejado.  :Frown: 

Estaremos pendientes de la tele con la merienda cerca.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Unas de las posibilidades, ya que llover no va a llover, puede que Jaimito nos solucione la carrera. Es el que más tiene que arriesgar, y seguro que lo va hacer. Intentará adelantar a los Red Bull y, con un poco de suerte los tres se pueden ir a la mi***a en la curva 1. Con eso, Alonso se pondría 2º, si no es tocado ni nada, y adelantaría a Hulkenberg unas vueltas más adelante. Y entonces sería campeón  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: .


Menos mal que soñar es gratis........ :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luján

> Unas de las posibilidades, ya que llover no va a llover, puede que Jaimito nos solucione la carrera. Es el que más tiene que arriesgar, y seguro que lo va hacer. Intentará adelantar a los Red Bull y, con un poco de suerte los tres se pueden ir a la mi***a en la curva 1. Con eso, Alonso se pondría 2º, si no es tocado ni nada, y adelantaría a Hulkenberg unas vueltas más adelante. Y entonces sería campeón     .
> 
> 
> Menos mal que soñar es gratis........


Es muy probable que Hamilton se lleve por delante a alguien, pues que sea Webber. Y Hulkenberg podrá ser un tapón que ayude a que Alonso se acerque a Vettel.

Yo me conformaría con que Alonso quede con los mismos puntos que tiene de ventaja ahora con Webber y Vettel.

----------


## embalses al 100%

En unos 40 minutos empieza la carrera, y ya me he quedado sin uñas!! :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: .
Ahora voy a empezar con las pipas  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: . La voty a grabar por si las moscas  :Stick Out Tongue: . Nos vemos cuando acabe. 

Saludos.

----------


## Luján

Pues ya ha acabado la carrera, y una nueva actuación lamentable de Charile Within, al no permitir durante el Safety Car el paso de los doblados para que se colocaran en verdadero orden de carrera.  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  ¿Por qué en otras ocasiones sí se ha hecho y en ésta no? Porque ahora dejar a Alonso justo detrás de Vettel y Webber cuando se fuera el SC haría muy posible que Alonso pudiera adelantar a Webber.

Esta actuación ha favorecido claramente a los Red Bull, al dejar a Alonso detrás de 3 doblados que tuvo que quitarse de encima casi como si fuera en lucha por posición.

El Resultado:

1º Vettel
2º Webber
3º Alonso
4º Hamilton
...
11º Alguersuari.


Alonso sigue lider del mundial, y le basta con quedar 3º o 4º, si Vettel gana la carrera.

En otro mensaje pondré las cábalas.

----------


## aberroncho

Luján, las cábalas que he visto en el *diario as* son las siguientes:

Fernando Alonso será campeón Mundial en Abu Dhabi en los siguientes supuestos:

*Siendo primero o segundo.*

*Siendo tercero o cuarto*, siempre que no gane Webber.

*Siendo quinto* siempre que no ganen ni Webber ni Vettel.

*Siendo sexto* siempre que Webber no sea primero ni segundo y que no gane Vettel.

*Siendo séptimo u octavo* siempre que Webber no esté entre los tres primeros y que no gane Vettel.

*Siendo noveno* siempre que Webber no esté entre los cuatro primeros y que Vettel no sea primero ni segundo.

*Siendo décimo* siempre que Webber no esté entre los cinco primeros y que Vettel no sea primero ni segundo.

*Sin puntuar*, siempre que Webber no esté entre los cinco primeros, que Vettel no sea primero ni segundo y que no gane Hamilton.

Yo prefiero que sea campeón en el primer supuesto, que sea primero o segundo en Abu Dhabi.

----------


## Luján

Así es, esas son.

Resumiendo, Alonso puede permitirse perder hasta 8 puntos con Webber, 14 con Vettel y 24 con Hamilton.

Con un resultado conservador como el de Brasil, Alonso sería Campeón.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vamos, que vamos a sufrir de lo lindo. Bueno, por lo menos el colchónde puntos es más o menos amplio, 8 puntos. Mejor que solo sean 1 o dos como otros años.

----------


## Luján

Así va el campeonato:

1º *Alonso*: 246
2º *Webber*: 238 -(8)
3º *Vettel*: 231 (-14)
4º *Hamilton*: 222 (-24)

17º *de la Rosa*: 6 (-240)
19º *Alguersuari*: 3 (-243)

Cuatro pilotos tienen posibilidades matemáticas, pero sólo 3 tienen posibilidades reales.

En cuanto al campeonato de escuderías, Red Bull ya es matemáticamente Campeona.

1º             RBR-Renault *            469*
2º             McLaren-Mercedes *            421*
3º             Ferrari *            389*
4º             Mercedes GP *            202*
5º             Renault *            145*
6º             Williams-Cosworth *            69*
7º             Force India-Mercedes *            68*
8º             BMW Sauber-Ferrari *            44*
9º             STR-Ferrari *            11*
10º             Lotus-Cosworth *0*
11º             HRT-Cosworth *0*
12º             Virgin-Cosworth *0*

Así las cosas, si Fernando Alonso es campeón, Ferrari llevará el año que viene los números 1 y 2; Red Bull 3 y 4; McLaren 5 y 6; Mercedes GP 7 y 8 (estos los pueden ir pintando ya); Renault 9 y 10 (también los tienen ya seguros); Williams-Cosworth 11 y 12; Force India-Mercedes 14 y 15; BMW Sauber-Ferrari 16 y 17; Scuderia Toro Rosso-Ferrari 18 y 19; Lotus-Cosworth 20 y 21; Hispania Racing Team-Cosworth 22 y 23; Virgin-Cosworth 24 y 25.

----------


## F. Lázaro

En cuanto a lo del campeonato, pues todos sabemos como está el percal... así que no creo que haga falta añadir mucho más. Eso sí, quiero hacer una pregunta...:

Alguien me puede explicar cómo narices el Hulekemberg este le puede sacar 1 segundazo en una vuelta a los todopoderosos Red Bulls cuando estos coches son de largo, el mejor coche de toda la parrilla???  :Confused:  :Confused: 

Por cierto... la FIA... en su línea  :Embarrassment:  anda que... Bernie, se te poco el plumero macho  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> En cuanto a lo del campeonato, pues todos sabemos como está el percal... así que no creo que haga falta añadir mucho más. Eso sí, quiero hacer una pregunta...:
> 
> Alguien me puede explicar cómo narices el Hulekemberg este le puede sacar 1 segundazo en una vuelta a los todopoderosos Red Bulls cuando estos coches son de largo, el mejor coche de toda la parrilla??? 
> 
> Por cierto... la FIA... en su línea  anda que... Bernie, se te poco el plumero macho


Lo de Hulkenberg ha sido algo extraordinario. Especialmente porque en carrera se ha visto que no tenía ritmo ninguno.

Lástima las vueltas que tardó Alonso en quitárselo de enmedio.

Lo de los doblados y el SC ha sido vergonzoso.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Lo de los doblados y el SC ha sido vergonzoso.


Jejeje  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Este año se están cubriendo de gloria...  :Cool: 

En unas se puede adelantar, en otras no, en unas sale en SC, en otras no, en otras se tira el SC 20 vueltas porque está la pista mojada... en otras Hamilton puede adelantar a todo un coche de seguridad impunemente, en unas carreras se puede cambiar de trayectoria varias veces, en otras no, en unas se puede entrar al pit lane a lo Carlos Sainz, en otras no...

Tela, pero tela... :Cool:

----------


## perdiguera

Es la primera vez que me meto en la F1 y os aseguro que da grima.
El Berni hace y deshace a su antojo, los pilotos son estupendamente pagados por las marcas y la TV hace su agosto; si eso no es mercadotecnia que será.
Ganará quien le interese a Bernie Eccleston.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Es la primera vez que me meto en la F1 y os aseguro que da grima.
> El Berni hace y deshace a su antojo, los pilotos son estupendamente pagados por las marcas y la TV hace su agosto; si eso no es mercadotecnia que será.
> *Ganará quien le interese a Bernie Eccleston*.


Más alto se puede, pero más claro no se puede decir perdiguera  :Smile:  :Wink: 

Este año ganan los Red Bull, el año pasado los Brawn GP... ya que la FIA no quiere a Fernando, a ver si con suerte, si la FIA sigue por el mismo camino, a ver si el año que viene se lo dan a Hispania  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

> Más alto se puede, pero más claro no se puede decir perdiguera 
> 
> Este año ganan los Red Bull, el año pasado los Brawn GP... ya que la FIA no quiere a Fernando, a ver si con suerte, si la FIA sigue por el mismo camino, *a ver si el año que viene se lo dan a Hispania*



¡¡¡¡Pero qué dices!!!!

¿A Hispania? ¿A esos inválidos, como los llamó hace unos días?

En mi mensaje de este hilo del día 3 puse ya esta noticia: http://www.lasextadeportes.com/notic...validos/292901

Me temo que se inventarán algo para que Alonso y los Red Bull no puedan puntuar, y así le dejan el caminito libre para que Hamilton gane la carrera (y el Mundial).  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Me temo que se inventarán algo para que Alonso y los Red Bull no puedan puntuar, y así le dejan el caminito libre para que Hamilton gane la carrera (y el Mundial).


No hables muy alto no sea que Bernie te escuche!!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Y esto es de risa:

C. Horner: "No haremos lo que hizo Ferrari en Alemania. No habrá órdenes de equipo en Abu Dhabi"

Jajajajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  me parto  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ben-amar

Mucho me temo que Alonso no va a ser el nuevo campeon, los dioses de la FIA se han decantado ya

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Mucho me temo que Alonso no va a ser el nuevo campeon, l*os dioses de la FIA se han decantado ya*


Contra eso, esto:



*San Ganchao, ayude a Alonso en su cruzada contra los herejes protestantes y de la FIA que le acechan a cada rueda e ilumine su camino hacia su tercer título mundial ¡¡¡Amén!!!!*  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

*Y si San Ganchao hace que los motores de Webber y Vettel hagan:*



 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> No hables muy alto no sea que Bernie te escuche!!!! 
> 
> Y esto es de risa:
> 
> C. Horner: "No haremos lo que hizo Ferrari en Alemania. No habrá órdenes de equipo en Abu Dhabi"
> 
> Jajajajajaja  me parto


No les hace falta, con que se les caiga una tuerca al cambiar los neumáticos de Vettel, basta. O simplemente ponerle la presión errónea a sus neumáticos, o ponerle el motor más gastado, configurar mal los alerones y/o suspensión,........

Hay muchas formas de hacerlo sin tener que decirlo y sin que se note tanto.

----------


## REEGE

Como Alonso no haga la pole... intuyo otro doblete, como el pasado año, de los RedBulls. Una pena despues de la remontada de Magic, y de lo que estoy seguro es que como a Webber, le haga falta ganar y vaya primero Vettel, el equipo, ya sabe lo que debe hacer. Y encima tenemos el Jaimito, que tambien es capaz de hacer alguna de las suyas, con tal, que no gane nuestro Alonso.
En fin, de todas formas, veremos una gran carrera, y Alonso se dejará la piel, para intentar ser el Campeón del Mundo. Saludos.

----------


## jasg555

Yo ahora, viendo lo de Brasil, soy un pelín pesimista. No creo que red bull deje escapar el campeonato a no ser que haya abandonos.

 Aún así confío ciegamente en que Alonso va a hacer lo imposible y más por ganar. 

 Si no lo hace no será porque no se ha entregado al 120%

----------


## F. Lázaro

A mí no me dan miedo los Red Bull...

De quien sí estoy aterrorizado es de:



EDIT: Máxime con las declaraciones que realizó el tirano de la F1  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luján

Alea Jacta Est.

Ya han comenzado a rodar los monoplazas por el trazado del Yas Marina Circuit en Abu-Dhabi.

Estos son los horarios (hora peninsular) de las sesiones de práctica, la clasificación y la carrera:

Práctica 1: Viernes 10:00-11:30
Práctica 2: Viernes 14:00-15:30
Practica 3: Sábado 11:00-12:00
Clasificación: Sábado 14:00
Carrera: Domingo 14:00

Los datos del circuito: http://www.formula1.com/races/in_det...t_diagram.html

Longitud: 5.554Km
Nº de curvas: 21
Nº de vueltas: 55
Distancia Total: 305.47Km
Récord de la pista: Vettel (2009):  1'40.279''

----------


## Luján

Primea sesión de libres terminada.

No hay que fijarse mucho en los resultados, pues en estas sesiones se prueba mucho y los tiempos no tienen que ser los reales.

Los resultados completos aquí: http://www.formula1.com/results/season/2010/841/6803/

*Pos*                     No *                    Driver*                     Team                                                                                   Time/Retired                                                                                                         Gap
*1*             5             *Sebastian Vettel* RBR-Renault                                       1:42.760
*2*             2             *Lewis Hamilton* McLaren-Mercedes                                        1:43.369                                                                           0.609
*3*             1             *Jenson Button* McLaren-Mercedes                                        1:43.785                                                                           1.025
*4*             6             *Mark Webber* RBR-Renault                                        1:43.840                                                                           1.080
*5*             11             *Robert Kubica* Renault                                        1:44.080                                                                           1.320
*6*             8             *Fernando Alonso* Ferrari                                        1:44.121                                                                           1.361             
*7*             3             *Michael Schumacher* Mercedes GP                                        1:44.199                                                                           1.439             
*8*             23             *Kamui Kobayashi* BMW Sauber-Ferrari                                        1:44.604                                                                           1.844             
*9*             4             *Nico Rosberg* Mercedes GP                                        1:44.718                                                                           1.958             
*10*             22             *Nick Heidfeld* BMW Sauber-Ferrari                                        1:44.737                                                                           1.977             
*11*             7             *Felipe Massa* Ferrari                                        1:45.160                                                                           2.400             
*12*             12             *Vitaly Petrov* Renault                                        1:45.445                                                                           2.685             
*13*             9             *Rubens Barrichello* Williams-Cosworth 1:45.474                                                                           2.714             
*14*             14             *Adrian Sutil* Force India-Mercedes                                        1:45.552                                                                           2.792             
*15*             15             *Vitantonio Liuzzi* Force India-Mercedes                                        1:45.585                                                                           2.825             
*16*             17             *Jaime Alguersuari* STR-Ferrari                                        1:46.003                                                                           3.243             
*17*             10             *Nico Hulkenberg* Williams-Cosworth                                        1:46.644                                                                           3.884             
*18*             16             *Sebastien Buemi* STR-Ferrari                                        1:47.105                                                                           4.345             
*19*             24             *Timo Glock* Virgin-Cosworth                                        1:48.450                                                                           5.690             
*20*             18             *Jarno Trulli* Lotus-Cosworth                                        1:48.472                                                                           5.712             
*21*             25             *Lucas di Grassi* Virgin-Cosworth                                        1:49.375                                                                           6.615             
*22*             21             *Bruno Senna* HRT-Cosworth                                        1:49.590                                                                           6.830             
*23*             20             *Christian Klien* HRT-Cosworth                                        1:50.274                                                                           7.514             
*24*             19             *Fairuz Fauzy* Lotus-Cosworth                                        1:51.705                                                                           8.945

----------


## REEGE

Miedo me da... los dos redbull y los Mclaren por delante el primer test... Nos va a tener Alonso en un puño... Yo creo que vamos a sufrir de lo lindo... :Confused:

----------


## Luján

> Miedo me da... los dos redbull y los Mclaren por delante el primer test... Nos va a tener Alonso en un puño... Yo creo que vamos a sufrir de lo lindo...


En hora y media empieza la segunda sesión, donde se van a ver unos tiempos más ajustados a lo que será la carrera.

Hay que tener en cuenta que la pista empezó un tanto húmeda, a causa de un chaparrón matinal.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Miedo me da... los dos redbull y los Mclaren por delante el primer test... Nos va a tener Alonso en un puño... Yo creo que vamos a sufrir de lo lindo...


No te preocupes, es que está jugando al despiste  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin: 

Mañana llega, hace la pole haciendo una <<Hülkenbergdinha>>  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  y arreglado  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

Bueno, segunda sesión terminada y hay cambios.

Hamilton se ha metido un cohete, Vettel exprime su Red Bull y Alonso enseña los dientes.

6 pilotos en menos de 1'' de diferencia:

*Pos                    * No *                    Driver                    * Team Time/Retired Gap                     Laps
*1*             2             *Lewis Hamilton* McLaren-Mercedes                                        1:40.888 - 25
*2*             5             *Sebastian Vettel* RBR-Renault                                        1:41.145 0.257             28
*3*             8             *Fernando Alonso* Ferrari                                        1:41.314                                                                           0.426             29
*4*             6             *Mark Webber* RBR-Renault                                        1:41.315 0.427             29
*5*             11             *Robert Kubica* Renault                                        1:41.576 0.688             31
*6*             7             *Felipe Massa* Ferrari                                        1:41.583 0.695             21
*7*             12             *Vitaly Petrov* Renault                                        1:42.096 1.208             31
*8*             1             *Jenson Button* McLaren-Mercedes                                        1:42.132 1.244             28
*9*             15             *Vitantonio Liuzzi* Force India-Mercedes                                        1:42.203 1.315             31
*10            * 4             *Nico Rosberg* Mercedes GP                                        1:42.222 1.334             29
*11            * 3             *Michael Schumacher* Mercedes GP                                        1:42.246 1.358             29
*12            * 10             *Nico Hulkenberg* Williams-Cosworth                                        1:42.449 1.561             32
*13            * 14             *Adrian Sutil* Force India-Mercedes                                        1:42.535 1.647             21
*14            * 23             *Kamui Kobayashi* BMW Sauber-Ferrari                                        1:42.768 1.880             26
*15            * 9             *Rubens Barrichello* Williams-Cosworth                                        1:42.914 2.026             37
*16            * 22             *Nick Heidfeld* BMW Sauber-Ferrari                                        1:42.950 2.062             34
*17            * 17             *Jaime Alguersuari* STR-Ferrari                                        1:43.128 2.240             17
*18            * 16             *Sebastien Buemi* STR-Ferrari                                        1:43.584 2.696             33
*19            * 19             *Heikki Kovalainen* Lotus-Cosworth                                        1:45.180 4.292             36
*20            * 24             *Timo Glock* Virgin-Cosworth                                        1:45.259 4.371             31
*21            * 18             *Jarno Trulli* Lotus-Cosworth                                        1:45.612 4.724             35
*22            * 25             *Lucas di Grassi* Virgin-Cosworth                                        1:46.053 5.165             29
*23            * 20             *Christian Klien* HRT-Cosworth                                        1:47.210 6.322             32
*24            * 21             *Bruno Senna* HRT-Cosworth                                        1:47.434 6.546             28

----------


## embalses al 100%

Según veo en los libres 3, hoy en la clasificatoria y mañana en la carrera vamos a sufrir de lo lindo. A ver lo que pasa.

----------


## Luján

Parece que sí que vamos a sufrir, pero si al final Vettel va por delante de Webber y se queda así no estaría del todo mal.

Ahí van los tiempos de los libres 3: 7 pilotos en 1''.

Es importante que Alonso quede por delante de Hamilton tanto en la clasificación como en la carrera.

*Pos                    * No *                    Driver                    * Team                                                                                    Time/Retired                                                                                                        Gap                     Laps
*1*             5             *Sebastian Vettel* RBR-Renault                                        1:40.696                                                                           - 18
*2*             6             *Mark Webber* RBR-Renault                                        1:40.8290.133             15
*3*             2             *Lewis Hamilton* McLaren-Mercedes                                        1:41.280 0.584             13
*4*             8             *Fernando Alonso* Ferrari                                        1:41.490 0.794             14
*5*             1             *Jenson Button* McLaren-Mercedes                                        1:41.578 0.882             17
*6*             12             *Vitaly Petrov* Renault                                        1:41.689 0.993             17
*7*             3             *Michael Schumacher* Mercedes GP                                        1:41.690 0.994             18
*8*             4             *Nico Rosberg* Mercedes GP                                        1:41.729 1.033             17
*9*             11             *Robert Kubica* Renault                                        1:41.877 1.181             18
*10            * 22             *Nick Heidfeld* BMW Sauber-Ferrari                                        1:41.893 1.197             20
*11            * 10             *Nico Hulkenberg* Williams-Cosworth                                        1:41.934 1.238             18
*12            * 7             *Felipe Massa* Ferrari                                        1:41.978 1.282             14
*13            * 9             *Rubens Barrichello* Williams-Cosworth                                        1:42.316 1.620             15
*14            * 23             *Kamui Kobayashi* BMW Sauber-Ferrari                                        1:42.566 1.870             16
*15            * 14             *Adrian Sutil* Force India-Mercedes                                        1:42.587 1.891             18
*16            * 15             *Vitantonio Liuzzi* Force India-Mercedes                                        1:42.858 2.162             14
*17            * 17             *Jaime Alguersuari* STR-Ferrari                                        1:42.993 2.297             20
*18            * 16             *Sebastien Buemi* STR-Ferrari                                        1:43.344 2.648             18
*19            * 19             *Heikki Kovalainen* Lotus-Cosworth                                        1:44.876 4.180             15
*20            * 18             *Jarno Trulli* Lotus-Cosworth                                        1:45.048 4.352             23
*21            * 24             *Timo Glock* Virgin-Cosworth                                        1:45.050 4.354             20
*22            * 21             *Bruno Senna* HRT-Cosworth                                        1:45.490 4.794             16
*23            * 25             *Lucas di Grassi* Virgin-Cosworth                                        1:45.629 4.933             22
*24            * 20             *Christian Klien* HRT-Cosworth                                        1:46.464 5.768             17

----------


## Luján

Bueno, la clasificación no ha ido muy mal.

1º Vettel
2º Hamilton
3º Alonso
4º Button
5º Webber
6º Massa

De quedar así el campeonato está servido para Alonso.

EDIT:

Aquí los resutados completos de la clasificación:

http://www.formula1.com/results/season/2010/841/6806/

----------


## embalses al 100%

Creo, o que Webber la cagado, o le han hecho algo al coche. Alonso conservando las cosas sería campeón. Mañana esperan dos largas horas de sufrimiento. Tengo prearado una bolsa de estas de 1Kg de pipas  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: , porque uñas ya no me quedan de hoy. A ver lo que pasa  :Wink:   :Smile: .

----------


## aberroncho

Al final jaimito puede que decida quién va ser el campeón. Ojalá quede delante de Mark Webber y Alonso logre su tercer campeonato. Esto sería el colmo de............ Solo nos  queda encomendarnos a:

----------


## ben-amar

> Al final jaimito puede que decida quién va ser el campeón. Ojalá quede delante de Mark Webber y Alonso logre su tercer campeonato. Esto sería el colmo de............ Solo nos  queda encomendarnos a:


Plegarias lleva ya por mi parte las que no les cabe.
Esperemos que no  haya ninguna jugarreta por parte de nadie

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Plegarias lleva ya por mi parte las que no les cabe.
> *Esperemos que no  haya ninguna jugarreta por parte de nadie*



Tranquilos que ma maFIA no puede irse de vacaciones sin tener un poco de protagonismo, que llevan mucho tiempo demasiado tranquilos. :Frown:

----------


## jasg555

> *Creo, o que Webber la cagado, o le han hecho algo al coche.* Alonso conservando las cosas sería campeón. Mañana esperan dos largas horas de sufrimiento. Tengo prearado una bolsa de estas de 1Kg de pipas  , porque uñas ya no me quedan de hoy. A ver lo que pasa  .


 Por lo que he oído ésta noche en la radio, por lo visto le han sacado para vuelta rápida en un momento malo con muchos coches pasando a su salida. Y a Vettel no.

No sé muy bien si será cierto o no. Lo han dicho varias veces pero estas cosas siempre hay que cogerlas con pinzas.

Sinceramente, salvando a Fernando, me está empezando a dar pena Weber. Le están haciendo la cama a base de bien.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Por lo que he oído ésta noche en la radio, por lo visto le han sacado para vuelta rápida en un momento malo con muchos coches pasando a su salida. Y a Vettel no.
> 
> No sé muy bien si será cierto o no. Lo han dicho varias veces pero estas cosas siempre hay que cogerlas con pinzas.
> 
> Sinceramente, salvando a Fernando, *me está empezando a dar pena Webber*. Le están haciendo la cama a base de bien.


A mí también, al pobre no lo "quiere" nadie, creo que en Red Bull está más solo que la una. Está claro que en esta carrera, lo va a dar todo por Vettel.

----------


## ben-amar

A vuelta 42, vaya tapon de Petrov a Fernando

----------


## ben-amar

Bueno, pues se acabó. Vettel es el nuevo campeon del mundo.
El SC volvio a jorobar la carrera de Fernando que ha luchado hasta el final.
Quien diria a Ferrari a principios de temporada que iban a terminar disputando el titulo hasta la ultima carrera.
Fin, bajó la bendera de cuadros para Vettel, Hamilton

----------


## embalses al 100%

Que se le va hacer....... :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown: . A ver si el año que viene podemos volver a tener la posibilidad. Desde luego el SC se ha cargado la carrera de Alonso, y Petrov, que no tenía nada que perder podría haberle dejado pasar, sin que se dieran cuenta  :Mad:   :Mad: . 

Y Red Bul, se ha hecho con la suya, le han pifiado totalmente la carrera a Webber, para que vettel no tuviera ningún problema para ganar.

----------


## Luján

Suele pasarme que las carreras más entretenidas son las que me pierdo.

Ahora mismo estoy viendo la carrera en las vueltas tras el SC causado por "el Kaiser".

----------


## Luján

Bueno, ya he visto la carrera.

Webber, conscientemente o no le ha dado el campeonato en bandeja a Vettel, ya que al copiarle en su estrategia Alonso se quedó muy atrás y detrás de un Petrov (Renault) que ha corrido como un jabato.

No me extraña que los Red Bull hayan ganado el campeonato, con un motor que corre mucho en las rectas (llevan motor Renault) y un chasis que los hace infalibles en las curvas.

Este año ha sido perfecto para ellos.


Mi enhorabuena para Red Bull y Vettel. Alonso, el año que viene esperemos que tengas un coche más competitivo y fiable y con menos problemas al inicio de la temporada.

----------


## ben-amar Jr

que el año que viene habrá otra oportunidad :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## nando

Hay que reconocer que los Red Bull han sido los mejores y Alonso con lo que ha tenido ha estado hasta última hora ahí no queda otra que dar la enhorabuena a Vettel pués en mi opinión ha demostrado ser un gran piloto de formula 1

----------


## F. Lázaro

Picia absoluta del equipo Ferrari... espero que Luca di Montezemolo coga la vara y le de un buen repaso a algunos... un equipo como Ferrari no se puede permitir hacer la cagada que cometieron ayer de copiar la estrategia de Webber, máxime cuando ya se sabía de antemano que Red Bull haría todo lo posible por hundir a Webber en la más absoluta miseria con tal de que Vettel quedara por delante de él  :Mad: 

Qué narices es eso de coger y proteger posición con Webber? Tú haz tu carrera y punto, que se hubieran dejado de tantas chorradas, así les fue, y por eso perdieron la carrera y el título ayer...

Reb Bull hizo una jugada de doble cebo: Primero, arruinar la carrera de Webber en post de Vettel, y segundo, les echó el anzuelo a Ferrari hundiendo a Webber y Ferrari picó el anzuelo igual que un lucio ante un suculento alburno enganchado a una potera...  :Mad: 

Aparte de lo sucedido ayer, hay que hacer resumen de toda la temporada, y aunque Ferrari se puso las pilas y ha hecho una segunta vuelta de campeonato estratosférica, todo el equipo Ferrari ha cometido muchos fallos a principio de temporada, haciendo una primera vuelta desastrosa, fallos por los cuales, les ha costado el título, fallos desde el propio equipo hasta el propio Fernando...

Todos recordamos esas calificaciones en las que Ferrari cometió el gravísimo error de no salir a dar al menos una o dos vueltas antes de que se pusiera a llover, destrozando por completo la clasificación.

También mencionar, algunos errores del propio Fernando como por ejemplo, los errores que cometió en Mónaco o en Spa, tirando dos carreras por completo, en la primera, un error en la clasificación y en la segunda, un error de conducción.

También cabe mencionar, las actuaciones de la Federación de Ingleses Antialonsistas, las cuales, siempre han ido en contra del equipo Ferrari y concretamente, del propio Fernando. Este año, el título de pilotos, más que a "Vettel a la ...  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin: ", se lo deberían dar al piloto del Safety Car, porque vamos, seguro que en número de vueltas lideradas, dobla al sumatorio de todos los pilotos juntos  :Mad: . Todos recordamos esos Safety Car protegiendo a los Red Bulls incomprensiblemente durante más de 20 vueltas...

En Corea se tiró el Safety 20 vueltas protegiendo la posición de los Red Bulls para que no fueran adelantados... una vez que abandonaron los dos y Fernando se puso líder de carrera, hubo accidentes en la pista saltanto miles de piezas esparcidas por toda la pista, qué curioso que el Safety no volvió a salir en toda la carrera... curioso verdad??? Se quedaría sin gasolina???

Ayer cuando iba todavía Fernando 4º y le valía para ser campeón del mundo, vaya hombre, ayer ya no podía estar 20 o 30 vueltitas el Safety como otras veces que sin accidentes ni nada, se ha tirado el susodicho la mitad de la carrera protegiendo la carrera a los toritos bravos...

También recuerdo esa entrada ilegal al pit lane de Vettel en un circuito que no recuerdo ahora (no sancionado), también recuerdo el exceso de velocidad en el pit lane nuevamente de Vettel (no sancionado), y también recuerdo aquella maniobra peligrosísima de Vettel cuando se pegó el cacharrazo con Button en Spa creo que fue, que estaban en la chicane de entrada a meta, y Vettel, para entrar al pit lane, no se le ocurre otra brillante idea que cruzar toda la pista, en sentido contrario al de circulación de la pista para entrar al pit lane (con el riesgo que supone hacer esa maniobra)... nuevamente, no siendo sancionado por ello.

Y qué comentar de lo sucedido en Valencia y Silverstone??? Ahí, Ferrari, tenía que haber dado un puñetazo en la mesa del despacho de Eclestonne, diciéndole bien claritas 5 palabras: "Deja de tocarnos los ..." Fernando en Valencia, tenía que haber cogido y haberse saltado el Safety Car... hubiese quedado 3º en vez de 9º... y a la postre, hubiese sido ayer campeón del mundo  :Embarrassment: 

Y por último, desde aquí, pediría a la Federación de Ingleses Antialonsistas, que revisen un poquito más el coche de Reb Bull, porque vamos, un equipo que hace un par de años no pasaban de la Q2... y que de golpe y porrazo, le saque en algunos circuitos más de un segundo por vuelta a los coches de das dos escuderías más fuertes, Ferrari y McLaren... algo hay, y no digáis que no, porque canta que no veas... esos alerones... ese fondo plano del coche... algo hay en ese coche, por mucho motor que tengan, esos tiempazos de diferencia son imposibles de sacar sin nada ilegal  :Confused: 

A ver si de una vez, la FIA vuelve a ser lo que fue durante 5 años consecutivos hace unos cuantos añitos, la "Ferrari International Assistance", pero claro está, mientras esté Fernando, el amigo Bernie pues no querrá  :Embarrassment:

----------


## perdiguera

¿Y nadie va a hablar de la mala planificación que ha realizado Ferrari en la carrera?
¿Acaso los neumáticos del coche de Alonso no se podrían haber cambiado unas veinte vueltas después, cuando le hubiese sacado ventaja suficiente a los Renault, como hizo Red Bull con Hamilton y Buton?

Pero al final ha ganado el que quería Berni, como siempre; alguien joven y por lo tanto más fácil de manejar.

----------


## perdiguera

> ¿Y nadie va a hablar de la mala planificación que ha realizado Ferrari en la carrera?
> ¿Acaso los neumáticos del coche de Alonso no se podrían haber cambiado unas veinte vueltas después, cuando le hubiese sacado ventaja suficiente a los Renault, como hizo Red Bull con Hamilton y Buton?
> 
> Pero al final ha ganado el que quería Berni, como siempre; alguien joven y por lo tanto más fácil de manejar.


Me auto cito porque el amigo Federico Lázaro ya les ha puesto de vuelta y media, como se merecen.
No había visto su mensaje.

----------


## ben-amar

> Me auto cito porque el amigo Federico Lázaro ya les ha puesto de vuelta y media, como se merecen.
> No había visto su mensaje.


Mas que de vuelta y media, se ha limitado a decir lo que todos hemos visto. pese a que algunos no lo quieran reconocer

----------


## Luján

Noticia de hoy en el 20minutos ( y muchos medios más)




> El mandamás de la Fórmula 1* Bernie Ecclestone* sufrió un desagradable incidente este miércoles cuando volvía a su casa con su pareja. Según informa _The Sun_, cuatro ladrones le esperaban para robar en su lujosa casa del barrio londinense de Chelsea.
> Según fuentes de 'Scotland Yard', los atracadores* tiraron al suelo al magnate y le propinaron varias patadas*.  Ecclestone tuvo que ser trasladado posteriormente al hospital con  heridas leves, y allí los médicos le diagnosticaron un traumatismo  craneoencefálico moderado y una herida superficial en su cabeza.
>  Los ladrones se llevaron un* botín de 280.000 euros* entre joyas y dinero en metálico.

----------


## ben-amar

Ese señor no me gusta nada, pero lamentable

----------


## perdiguera

Es una muestra más de que los famosos y los no famosos corremos peligro en todas partes, incluso en nuestra casa. Gobierne quien gobierne.
Lo siento por Berni, que tampoco es santo de mi devoción.

----------


## embalses al 100%

No es que me guste este personaje pero desde luego algo se merecía, pero tampoco es para tanto. Aunque yo estoy a favor del "reparto de riquezas".

----------


## embalses al 100%

Me ha hecho gracia lo que dicen www.abcdesevilla.com sobre lo de Ecclestone. Hago algunas citas:




> El inglés tuvo que ser trasladado a un hospital debido a una herida menor en la cabeza, pero unas horas después del incidente *ha vuelto al trabajo*.


¿Al trabajo? ¿Qué trabajo?





> Los asaltantes pidieron a Ecclestone, al que dieron patadas en la cabeza, y a su pareja que entregaran *todas las joyas, incluyendo un reloj y varios anillos de diamantes*.


Y hay gente pasando hambre..... :Mad: 




> Esta no es la primera vez que Ecclestone sufre un robo. Hace cuatro años fue atracado mientras aparcaba su nuevo *Mercedes Benz CLS55 AMG* junto a su mansión de Chelsea. *El coche, el primero de este modelo que se veía en Gran Bretaña, sufrió la sustracción de dos ruedas.*


Anda que va a tener un Aixman....

¿Y solo le quitaron 2 ruedas? Ese soy yo y me llevo hasta los tornillos del carte.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Os dejo el resto a vosotros:



Fuente: www.abc.es

----------


## ben-amar

¡¡si parece que lleva antifaz!!

----------


## embalses al 100%

> ¡¡si parece que lleva antifaz!!


Jajajajajajajaja. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.as.com/motor/articulo/mot...asdaimot_3/Tes

Cambio a la vista y no a gusto de todos. La Fórmula 1 renovará sus motores en 2013 en una apuesta por la ecología. El relevo de los aspirados V8 por los más eficientes y menos contaminantes 1.6 turbo de cuatro cilindros podría aprobarse en los próximos días. Un propósito que no es bienvenido por algunos pesos pesados del paddock: desde el patrón de la F-1, Bernie Ecclestone, a Ferrari, Mercedes o Renault. Según la BBC, los principales constructores de propulsores se oponen a la nueva normativa, que provocaría un mayor coste: en torno a 100 millones de euros en su desarrollo.


*Eso sí que es posar para la cámara Sr. Bernie, sí señor, perfecto*  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Fuente: http://www.as.com/recorte/20101205da...caros_2013.jpg

----------


## ben-amar

O sea, despues de que todas las escuderias lleven un año entero invirtiendo en los nuevos motores para el proximo año, llegan estos "señores y dicen que ese dinero es para tirarlo.
me imagino que a todos les habra encantado la maravillosa idea.


Y ahora que le pasa, ¿le duele la oreja aun y no puede hablar por el movil o le duelen las muelas? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

Toda la prensa especializada se hace eco de esta noticia:

http://www.formula1.com/news/headlin.../12/11596.html
http://www.lasextadeportes.com/formu..._equipo/306421
http://www.as.com/motor/articulo/fia...asdasmot_2/Tes
http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/8995...rdenes/equipo/
...

Se suprime la prohibición de las órdenes de equipo en la Fórmula 1. Además se aprueban nuevas especificaciones aerodinámicas y mecánicas.

Algunas de las modificaciones:

Movilidad de los alerones traseros si se está a menos de 1 segundo del coche precedenteImposición del KERSVuelta de los neumáticos intermedios. Este año sólo había de seco (duros y blandos), de lluvia y de lluvia extrema.Modificación de las pruebas para aprobar la aerodinámicaCalle de Pit Lane más estrechaModificación del reglamento de Safety Car (se permitirá adelantar al SC si su salida influye en el resultado)Se permiten las órdenes de equipo (siempre que no vayan contra el deporte/deportividad)Refuerzo de los paneles anti-intrusión del Cockpit (cabina de pilotaje)Modificación de las sanciones a imponer por los comisariosUso de las cajas de cambio durante al menos 5 carreras consecutivas, en vez de las 4 actualesProhibición de los difusores dobles o soplados, así como de nuevas ideas extrañas en este aspecto

----------


## F. Lázaro

Jajajajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Vaya elementos. El Bernie ha perdido definitivamente el norte  :Embarrassment: , un año lo pone, al siguiente lo quita, al siguiente lo vuelve a poner. El alzheimer que sufre el pobre es tremendo...




> Imposición del KERS


Espero que sea el verdadero KERS de Isaac Prada y no la ...(patata)... que pusieron en 2009  :Embarrassment: 




> Modificación del reglamento de Safety Car (se permitirá adelantar al SC si su salida influye en el resultado)


Jajaja  :Big Grin: ... esta es buena.

Luján, te acuerdas, GP de Europa, Valencia???  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> [LIST][*]Se permiten las órdenes de equipo (siempre que no vayan contra el deporte/deportividad)


Que casualidad oye... :Embarrassment: 




> [LIST][*]*Modificación de las sanciones a imponer por los comisarios*


Jajajaja  :Big Grin: 

Ay Jaimito -> Jamilton -> Hamilton, la que tienen que estar tramando va a ser peor que la de 2007  :Embarrassment: 




> [LIST][*]Prohibición de los difusores dobles o soplados, así como de nuevas ideas extrañas en este aspecto


Habrá que verlo...

Cada año gana un coche de las nuevas escuderías: Brawn GP, Red Bull... cuál será el de 2011? Virgin? Lotus?... a ver si con un poquito de suerte, se dan el coche ganador a Torro Rosso y se lo lleva Jaime  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## embalses al 100%

El año que nos espera con estos nuevos reglamentos, va a ser un auténtico cachondeo. Y si no ya vereis... :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> El año que nos espera con estos nuevos reglamentos, va a ser un auténtico cachondeo. Y si no ya vereis...


Pues te los puedes imaginar  :Embarrassment: ... coches frenando en seco en medio de la recta para dejar pasar a otros, coches adelantando como aviones al safety car, comisarios imponiendo retirada de puntos por intentar adelantar y a otros por ir contra alguien a estrellarse le darán 5 puntos más...

Vamos, que este año la F1 se va a llamar así: Formula GTA San Andreas One  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Pues te los puedes imaginar ... coches frenando en seco en medio de la recta para dejar pasar a otros, coches adelantando como aviones al safety car, comisarios imponiendo retirada de puntos por intentar adelantar y a otros por ir contra alguien a estrellarse le darán 5 puntos más...
> 
> *Vamos, que este año la F1 se va a llamar así: Formula GTA San Andreas One*


Jajajajajaja, lo malo es que con esas cosas las carreras en vez de ser a X vueltas, van a ser al que sobreviva. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Jajajajajaja, lo malo es que con esas cosas las carreras en vez de ser a X vueltas, van a ser al que sobreviva.


Eso molaría.

La F1 con Monster Trucks!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Eso molaría.
> 
> La F1 con Monster Trucks!!


Pues ya era lo que nos faltaba  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , una caja de valerianas por carrera  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ben-amar

Al menos siempre resultaria divertida; Monster Trucks jajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Entonces si que iba a habe audiencia. Ya en vez de comernos las uñas por los nervios, ibamos a comer palomitas y disfrutar de lo lindo viendo como Alonso aplasta a Jaimito. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Entonces si que iba a habe audiencia. Ya en vez de comernos las uñas por los nervios, ibamos a comer palomitas y disfrutar de lo lindo viendo como Alonso aplasta a Jaimito.


A Michael se le daría bien, si en la F1 casi plancha a Barrichelo  :Embarrassment: , con estos bichos no me lo quiero ni imaginar  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/depor...lpepudep_1/Tes
    * ELPAIS.com  >
    * Deportes

Ferrari destituye al estratega de Abu Dabi
Chris Dyer es relevado tras la castrófica carrera que costó el título a Fernando Alonso.- Será sustituido por Pat Fry, que fichó el año pasado procedente de McLaren

MANEL SERRAS - Barcelona - 04/01/2011

Restablecida la calma, Ferrari tomó ayer las primeras decisiones para remodelar el equipo tras la catástrofe que ocurrió en la última carrera del año, el Gran Premio de Abu Dabi, que le costó a Fernando Alonso el título de pilotos. La cúpula de Ferrari emitió ayer un comunicado en el que anunciaba la destitución de Chris Dyer, el hombre que decidió la estrategia de aquella carrera, como jefe de ingenieros de pista y máximo responsable de las estrategias del equipo durante los grandes premios. Dyer será sustituido por el británico Pat Fry, un ingeniero procedente de McLaren que trabajó con Alonso en 2007, que se había incorporado al equipo de Maranello el año pasado.


Chris Dyer.- CP (el cesado)

Ferrari comunicó también la incorporación del ingeniero Neil Martin, que trabajó en Red Bull y en McLaren, y que se responsabilizará del departamento de investigación y operaciones, bajo las órdenes directas de Aldo Costa. Dyer, en Ferrari desde 2001, era uno de los últimos exponentes de la gloriosa etapa en la que Jean Todt, entonces director del equipo, Ross Brawn y Rory Byrne llevaron a Michael Schumacher a ganar cinco títulos consecutivos entre 2000 y 2004. Desde que Stefano Domenicali tomó el mando de la escudería, al final de 2006, fue remodelando todo el equipo y rodeándose de su gente de más confianza. La destitución de Dyer es su última decisión, apoyada o incluso forzada por el presidente de Ferrari, Luca Cordero de Montezemolo.


Neil Mrtin, el nuevo estratega.Foto sacada de MOTOR FULL el mundo del motor
El propio Domenicali había declarado esta semana que él mismo se planteó dimitir de su cargo, después del fracaso de Abu Dhabi, donde Alonso llegó como líder del campeonato con ocho puntos de ventaja sobre Webber y 15 sobre Vettel y acabó perdiendo el título por un error de estrategia. Dyer decidió cubrirse del australiano y no valoró suficientemente que Vettel era el líder de la carrera. "El error fue de una magnitud enorme y produjo unos efectos devastadores", dijo Domenicali. Aquello fue un anuncio de lo que iba a ocurrir.

----------


## perdiguera

La escudería ha tardado lo suyo, pero al final el "estratega" ha pagado su estrategia.

----------


## aberroncho

Después de la bochornosa actuación que tuvo este ingeniero de Ferrari privando a Alonso de su tercer campeonato del Mundo, creo que ha llegado el momento de que todos le hagamos boicot a  Ferrari y no compremos coches de esta marca.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## perdiguera

> Después de la bochornosa actuación que tuvo este ingeniero de Ferrari privando a Alonso de su tercer campeonato del Mundo, creo que ha llegado el momento de que todos le hagamos boicot a  Ferrari y no compremos coches de esta marca.


Excelente idea aberroncho.
Yo por supuesto secundo tu moción y prometo firmemente no comprar en mi vida un Ferrari *escala1:1*, (a lo mejor el nietecillo me pide uno de juguete) jeje!

----------


## ben-amar

> Después de la bochornosa actuación que tuvo este ingeniero de Ferrari privando a Alonso de su tercer campeonato del Mundo, creo que ha llegado el momento de que todos le hagamos boicot a  Ferrari y no compremos coches de esta marca.


Suscribo la mocion, ¡jamas me comprare un Ferrari!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Después de la bochornosa actuación que tuvo este ingeniero de Ferrari privando a Alonso de su tercer campeonato del Mundo, creo que ha llegado el momento de que todos le hagamos boicot a  Ferrari y no compremos coches de esta marca.


Yo tampoco :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin: .
Aunque ya era hora que pagara por lo que le hizo a Alonso y a otros pocos de millones de españoles por privarnos de ser tricampeones del mundo de Formula 1.

----------


## Luján

> Después de la bochornosa actuación que tuvo este ingeniero de Ferrari privando a Alonso de su tercer campeonato del Mundo, creo que ha llegado el momento de que todos le hagamos boicot a  Ferrari y no compremos coches de esta marca.


Secundo la moción, pero....

Si alguien me lo regala no le haré ascos  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Secundo la moción, pero....
> 
> Si alguien me lo regala no le haré ascos


Yo también la secundo, pero como dice Luján, si me lo regalan, no le voy a hacer ascos, un regalo es un regalo y siempre hay que aceptarlo  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luján

Dos noticias sobre las presentaciones de los coches de F1 para 2011. Ferrari y McLaren:

*El nuevo McLaren no se estrenará en Cheste:* http://www.lasextadeportes.com/formu..._cheste/315851

*Alonso estrenará el F11 en Valencia:* http://www.lasextadeportes.com/formu...alencia/315291

----------


## Luján

Acabo de entrar en la web oficial de la F1 (www.f1.com) y he visto que la cuenta atrás para el primer Gran Premio (Bahrain) del año es de 60 días (59 días, 22 horas, 29 minutos y algunos segundos en este momento).

Ya va quedando menos.

El calendario (creo que ya se puso más arriba, http://www.formula1.com/races/calendar.html):

01                          2011 FORMULA 1 GULF AIR BAHRAIN GRAND PRIX                         (Sakhir)  11 - 13 Mar
02                          2011 FORMULA 1 QANTAS AUSTRALIAN GRAND PRIX                         (Melbourne)  25 - 27 Mar
03                          2011 FORMULA 1 PETRONAS MALAYSIA GRAND PRIX                         (Kuala Lumpur)  08 - 10 Apr 04                          2011 FORMULA 1 UBS CHINESE GRAND PRIX                         (Shanghai) * 15 - 17 Apr
05                          2011 FORMULA 1 TURKISH GRAND PRIX                         (Istanbul)  06 - 08 May
06                          FORMULA 1 GRAN PREMIO DE ESPAÑA 2011                         (Catalunya)  20 - 22 May 
07                          FORMULA 1 GRAND PRIX DE MONACO 2011                         (Monte Carlo)  26 - 29 May
08                          FORMULA 1 GRAND PRIX DU CANADA 2011                         (Montreal)  10 - 12 Jun
09                          2011 FORMULA 1 GRAND PRIX OF EUROPE                         (Valencia)  24 - 26 Jun
10                          2011 FORMULA 1 SANTANDER BRITISH GRAND PRIX                         (Silverstone)  08 - 10 Jul
11                          FORMULA 1 GROSSER PREIS SANTANDER VON DEUTSCHLAND 2011                         (Nürburgring)  22 - 24 Jul
12                          FORMULA 1 ENI MAGYAR NAGYDÍJ 2011                         (Budapest)  29 - 31 Jul
13                          2011 FORMULA 1 BELGIAN GRAND PRIX                         (Spa-Francorchamps)  26 - 28 Aug
14                          FORMULA 1 GRAN PREMIO SANTANDER D'ITALIA 2011                         (Monza)  09 - 11 Sep
15                          2011 FORMULA 1 SINGAPORE GRAND PRIX                         (Singapore)  23 - 25 Sep
16                          2011 FORMULA 1 JAPANESE GRAND PRIX                         (Suzuka)  07 - 09 Oct
17                          2011 FORMULA 1 KOREAN GRAND PRIX                         (Yeongam)  14 - 16 Oct
18                          2011 FORMULA 1 GRAND PRIX OF INDIA                         (New Delhi) * 28 - 30 Oct
19                          2011 FORMULA 1 ETIHAD AIRWAYS ABU DHABI GRAND PRIX                         (Yas Marina Circuit)  11 - 13 Nov
20                          FORMULA 1 GRANDE PRÊMIO DO BRASIL 2011                         (Sao Paulo)  25 - 27 Nov

Los equipos (http://www.formula1.com/teams_and_drivers/teams/):

  * Red Bull* 

  * McLaren* 

  * Ferrari* 

  * Mercedes GP* 

  * Renault* 

  * Williams* 

  * Force India* 

  * Sauber* 

  * Toro Rosso* 

  * Lotus* 

(la imagen no cabe)*HRT* 

(la imagen no cabe)*Virgin*

Los pilotos (http://www.formula1.com/teams_and_drivers/drivers/):


 1 Sebastian Vettel             Red Bull 2 Mark Webber             Red Bull

 3 Lewis Hamilton             McLaren 4 Jenson Button             McLaren

 5 Fernando Alonso             Ferrari 6 Felipe Massa             Ferrari

 7 Michael Schumacher             Mercedes GP 8 Nico Rosberg             Mercedes GP

 9 Robert Kubica             Renault 10 Vitaly Petrov             Renault

 11 Rubens Barrichello             Williams 12 Pastor Maldonado             Williams

                      14 TBC             Force India                      15 TBC             Force India

 16 Kamui Kobayashi             Sauber 17 Sergio Perez             Sauber

                      18 TBC             Toro Rosso                      19 TBC             Toro Rosso

 20 Jarno Trulli             Lotus 21 Heikki Kovalainen             Lotus

 22 Narain Karthikeyan             HRT                      23 TBC             HRT

 24 Timo Glock             Virgin 25 Jerome d'Ambrosio             Virgin

----------


## REEGE

Que los Ferrari y más concretamente Fernando Alonso estén a la altura y éste año se cumpla el sueño de miles de aficionados españoles a la fórmula uno y en el pais aumente la cantidad de aficionados a éste deporte. Un saludo

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ya queda menos... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Parece que este año tendremos algunas caras nuevas en la parrilla. A ver como se comportan los "novatos". Espero que no causen muchos accidentes(bueno sí :Embarrassment: ).

----------


## F. Lázaro

> El calendario (creo que ya se puso más arriba, http://www.formula1.com/races/calendar.html):
> 
> 01                          2011 FORMULA 1 GULF AIR BAHRAIN GRAND PRIX                         (Sakhir)  11 - 13 Mar
> 02                          2011 FORMULA 1 QANTAS AUSTRALIAN GRAND PRIX                         (Melbourne)  25 - 27 Mar
> 03                          2011 FORMULA 1 PETRONAS MALAYSIA GRAND PRIX                         (Kuala Lumpur)  08 - 10 Apr 04                          2011 FORMULA 1 UBS CHINESE GRAND PRIX                         (Shanghai) * 15 - 17 Apr
> 05                          2011 FORMULA 1 TURKISH GRAND PRIX                         (Istanbul)  06 - 08 May
> 06                          FORMULA 1 GRAN PREMIO DE ESPAÑA 2011                         (Catalunya)  20 - 22 May 
> 07                          FORMULA 1 GRAND PRIX DE MONACO 2011                         (Monte Carlo)  26 - 29 May
> 08                          FORMULA 1 GRAND PRIX DU CANADA 2011                         (Montreal)  10 - 12 Jun
> ...


Madre mía... yo no sé donde van a entrar en el calendario cuando hagan el de Rusia y los nuevos que salgan  :Embarrassment: 

Bueno, tampoco estaría mal ver una carrera de Fórmula 1 en Rusia en diciembre  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin: , desde luego, divertirnos, nos divertiríamos de lo lindo viendo esos cacharros sobre e hielo  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/depor...pepudep_13/Tes
ELPAIS.COMDeportes

Alonso presentará el nuevo Ferrari en Valencia
La escudería italiana desvela mañana en Maranello las novedades de su nuevo monoplaza

EL PAÍS - Madrid - 27/01/2011


Ferrari sube el telón. Tras el letargo invernal, la escudería del cavallino rampante presenta mañana ante los medios el monoplaza que Fernando Alonso y Felipe Massa conducirán este año durante el Mundial de Fórmula 1. El F150, llamado así en conmemoración a los 150 años de la unidad de Italia, contará con una presencia importante de los colores de la bandera de este país en su carrocería. La novedad más esperada es el nuevo alerón posterior adaptable. Un nuevo sistema con el que se espera aumentar el número de adelantamientos ya que al accionarlo -lo cual se podrá hacer cuando se esté a menos de un segundo del coche situado delante- el alerón se pondrá en situación horizontal y el monoplaza aumentará la velocidad, mientras que en las curvas se pondrá vertical para mejorar el agarre.
Para poder verlo sobre las pistas habrá que esperar un poco más, hasta los primeros entrenamientos del Mundial. Serán en Valencia, del 31 de enero al 4 de febrero. Los doce equipos de la parrilla acudirán al circuito de la Comunitat Valenciana y cinco de ellos presentarán sus nuevos bólidos. Fernando Alonso hará acto de presencia los días 1 y 2 a lomos del F150.

La escudería campeona del mundial de conductores y de pilotos, Red Bull, acudirá a esta cita con los mismos conductores que le auparon al triunfo la pasada campaña. Sebastián Vettel -que le arrebató el triunfo a Fernando Alonso en la última carrera- y Mark Webber presentarán el día 1 su monoplaza de este año, el RB7.

Mercedes lucirá el nuevo Mercedes GP W02, con el que Nico Rosberg y el siete veces campeón del mundo Michael Schumacher tratarán de estar entre los puestos altos de la clasificación. Toro Rosso volverá a confiar sus coches a Sebastian Buemi y Jaime Alguersuari -el otro español de la parrilla, en el que es su tercer año en la Fórmula 1-. Por su parte, McLaren Mercedes y sus dos ex campeones del mundo, Jenson Button (2009) y Lewis Hamilton (2008), mostrarán al mundo el MP4-25.

Los entrenamientos serán del día 1 al 3 de febrero -excepto el Lotus Team, que estará hasta el 4-, mientras que el 31 de enero estará reservado para las presentaciones. Las entradas para los tres días en los que correrán los monoplazas irán de los cinco a los 10 euros por jornada y darán un 15% de descuento en la adquisición de localidades para el Gran Premio de Europa, que se correrá el 26 de junio en el circuito urbano de Valencia.


Id calentando motores, chicos

----------


## F. Lázaro

> http://www.elpais.com/articulo/depor...pepudep_13/Tes
> ELPAIS.COMDeportes
> 
> *Alonso presentará el nuevo Ferrari en Valencia*


Luján!! Ve cogiendo la cámara de fotos y el micrófono para cubrir la noticia jejejeje  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

Dificil lo tendra, no creo que hagan un recorrido por las calles.
Solo prensa y autoridades. No habra puesta en marcha del coche

----------


## Luján

> Luján!! Ve cogiendo la cámara de fotos y el micrófono para cubrir la noticia jejejeje


Ojalá pudiera ir, pero creo que en el trabajo no me darán fiesta  :Frown:  y de noche no va a ser.




> Dificil lo tendra, no creo que hagan un recorrido por las calles.
> Solo prensa y autoridades. No habra puesta en marcha del coche


A ver, la noticia dice que hay entradas a la venta para ver correr los coches en la pista en el Circuito Ricardo Tormo (en Cheste), así que teóricamente se podría.

----------


## ben-amar

Pero lo de hoy, ¿no era privado?  Tengo entendido que la prueba con publico sera la semana que viene.
En fin, que mas da, asi es el nuevo coche:

    * ELPAIS.com  >
    * Deportes




La nueva cara de Ferrari
La marca italiana ha elevado la posición del chasis y las suspensiones del F150, el nuevo bólido de Alonso, para mejorar el flujo de aire hacia el difusor

ORIOL PUIGDEMONT 28/01/2011

En su cuartel general de Maranello, en un auditorio lleno hasta reventar, Ferrari ha presentado su apuesta de cara al Mundial de fórmula 1 que arrancará el próximo 13 de marzo, en Bahrein. Se trata del F150, el bólido que conducirán Fernando Alonso y Felipe Massa, un monoplaza completamente nuevo que se ha diseñado a partir de un folio en blanco, como ha dicho en la presentación Aldo Costa, el director técnico del equipo. Stefano Lai, director de comunicación de la marca, ha ido introduciendo a los actores que han contribuido a diseñar el último prototipo de il cavallino rampante. Las siglas del coche corresponden al homenaje del constructor al 150 aniversario de la unificación de Italia.

"El F150 nace a partir de un reglamento técnico muy distinto al del año pasado. Pero, como siempre, lo primero que haremos será centrarnos en trabajar su fiabilidad. En los primeros entrenamientos que llevaremos a cabo en Valencia no nos fijaremos en el cronómetro. Solo queremos hacer kilómetros", ha advertido Stefano Domenicali, el jefe. El primero en subirse al coche será el español, que lo hará el martes y el miércoles de la semana que viene, mientras que Massa le relevará el jueves.


La escudería italiana presenta su monoplaza para el 2011.- REUTERS


Así lucirá el bólido rojo visto desde su lado derecho- AFP


"El F150 nace a partir de un reglamento técnico muy distinto al del año pasado. Pero, como siempre, lo primero que haremos será centrarnos en trabajar su fiabilidad. En los primeros entrenamientos que llevaremos a cabo en Valencia no nos fijaremos en el cronómetro. Solo queremos hacer kilómetros", ha advertido Stefano Domenicali, el jefe. El primero en subirse al coche será el español, que lo hará el martes y el miércoles de la semana que viene, mientras que Massa le relevará el jueves.

"El 2011 se presenta muy atractivo porque tendremos que adaptarnos a los muchos cambios que ha experimentado el reglamento. Espero que este coche sea tan rápido como bonito", ha considerado Alonso. El asturiano aterrizó en Maranello en diciembre de 2009 y se encontró un monoplaza, el F10, que ya estaba casi terminado. Sus consejos a lo largo del ejercicio pasado han sido decisivos a la hora de concebir la nueva máquina. "Ahora conozco a todos los mecánicos y creo que el proceso de desarrollo del coche de 2010 ha contribuido al nacimiento del F150", ha zanjado el chico de Oviedo.


Ferrari F150, el nuevo bólido de Fernando Alonso

- MARIANO ZAFRA / EL PAÍS

En cuanto a las características de la primera versión del prototipo, que distará mucho del que se alistará en el primer gran premio del curso, ya se conocen algunos detalles. El difusor de doble calado, prohibido al igual que el conducto f, se ha sustituido por uno simple, y los ingenieros han tenido que modificar el reparto de pesos para albergar el conjunto del KERS [sistema de recuperación de energía cinética], que pesa alrededor de 25 kilos. El equipo técnico, además, espera poder recavar más datos de las nuevas gomas Pirelli la próxima semana, en Cheste, para acabar de ajustar las suspensiones.

"Son muchos los cambios aerodinámicos. No podemos emplear el doble difusor, el alerón posterior será móvil y el delantero ya no será regulable. Además, hemos tenido que ubicar el KERS", ha comentado Costa. "Para afrontar todas estas modificaciones hemos levantado un poco el chasis y las suspensiones delanteras para mejorar el flujo de aire hacia la parte trasera. La posición del piloto también se ha elevado un poco. Hemos rediseñado el difusor acorde con la reglamentación y hemos cambiado los escapes", ha detallado Nikolas Tombazis, responsable de diseño de la escudería.

----------


## Luján

Sí, lo de hoy (ya ayer) habrá sido privado.

Pero en los entrenamientos se podrán sacar fotos que, con un buen teleobjetivo, mostrarán hasta los pelos del lunar de ......  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Pero como que no tengo libre para ir, y de noche no creo que salgan.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Madre mía... como sigan elevando el morro yo no sé donde van a llegar jeje  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Y hace sólo un par de años llevaban el morro pegado al suelo que casi echaba chispas  :Embarrassment: 




> Pero como que no tengo libre para ir [...]


_Con lo fácil que es fichar y salir_... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luján

> Madre mía... como sigan elevando el morro yo no sé donde van a llegar jeje  Y hace sólo un par de años llevaban el morro pegado al suelo que casi echaba chispas 
> 
> 
> 
> _Con lo fácil que es fichar y salir_...


Ya típico caso de algunos (y sólo algunos, que nadie se rebote) funcionarios, pero yo no soy funcionario. Además, tengo al jefe justo delante  :Frown:

----------


## ben-amar

* ELPAIS.com  >
    * Deportes

Renault 'regresa al futuro'
La escudería francesa, que cambia de colores, presenta el R31 en Cheste, donde Alonso rodará mañana con el nuevo Ferrari

ORIOL PUIGDEMONT - Cheste - 31/01/2011
A la espera de que Fernando Alonso se deje ver por Cheste de un momento a otro y se suba al nuevo Ferrari F150 mañana por la mañana, la mayoría de escuderías van presentando sus monoplazas con vistas al Mundial que arranca en Bahréin el próximo 13 de marzo. Esta mañana lo ha hecho Sauber, con su nuevo C30, y más tarde Renault, con el R31. La escudería, propiedad del fondo de inversiones Genii Capital, informó hace unos meses que había llegado a un acuerdo de colaboración con Lotus de cara a 2011, anuncio que desató un delirante contencioso con otra estructura, de capital malayo, que desde el año pasado opera con ese mismo nombre.


Kubica y Petrov posan con el nuevo bolido de Renault.- TANIA CASTRO


El próximo 21 de marzo, pocos días después de que el Mundial eche a rodar, comenzará el juicio que deberá poner fin al asunto. A la espera de que llegue esa fecha, Renault ha cambiado la decoración de los monoplazas de Robert Kubica y del mexicano Sergio Pérez, y los ha adornado con los colores negro y dorado, las pinturas de guerra del mítico Lotus John Player Special que ganó el título en 1978 de la mano de Mario Andretti.

Aunque el R31 y el Delorean no se parezcan en nada, el equipo francés identifica su próximo reto como "Black to the future", en un guiño a la mítica película de Robert Zemeckis, en la que Marty McFly (Michael J. Fox) quedaba atrapado en el pasado y las pasaba canutas para regresar a 1985.

"El R31 es un coche agresivo e innovador. Su diseño es rompedor, y un vistazo rápido confirma que es distinto a los prototipos que hasta ahora había construido el equipo", cuenta James Allison, director técnico del proyecto. "Nuestro principal objetivo es el de optimizar al máximo los cambios aerodinámicos que introduce el nuevo reglamento".

Una de las novedades más determinantes y que probablemente más controversia creará es el alerón trasero móvil. La mayoría de pilotos están ansiosos por probarlo y más aún por saber cómo y cuándo dirección de carrera autorizará su uso. La teoría apunta a que solo podrán recurrir a él para adelantar, pero habrá que ver qué otros parámetros influirán.

"Seguro que será bueno porque aumentará el número de adelantamientos, pero habrá que tener cuidado si el coche que va detrás tiene demasiada ventaja", asegura Kubica, que estrenará el R31 el miércoles. "Los cambios harán que esta disciplina cambie en un poco, pero no creo que la haga más difícil; llevar estos coches al límite siempre lo ha sido. Controlar el KERS [sistema de recuperación de energía cinética] y el alerón trasero será delicado, pero no creo que sea peor que manejar el conducto f", ha remarcado el piloto polaco.

----------


## ben-amar

>El pais.com
>Deportes


Destapando el coche

EFE | 31-01-2011

Kobayashi y Pérez sonríen mientras destapan el Sauber C30.


El nuevo Sauber C30

REUTERS | 31-01-2011

Vista frontal del nuevo bólido de Sauber


El equipo Renault

AP | 31-01-2011

Varios miembros de la plantilla de Renault posan delante del coche.

----------


## Luján

La verdad es que me encanta la estética del nuevo Lotus-Renault.

Vamos a ver qué tal resulta. El año pasado ya era un coche competitivo, más allá de la última carrera.

Ya iremos viendo los nuevos coches.

----------


## Luján

En este enlace: http://www.formula1.com/gallery/launches/ se muestran las presentaciones de los diferentes coches de la parrilla.

De momento han salido a la luz:


Ferrari con su F150
(F1.com)

Team Lotus con su T128
(F1.com)

Sauber con su C30
(F1.com)

Lotus Renault con su R31
(F1.com)

----------


## Luján

Esto está cada vez más caliente!!

Nuevas presentaciones de hoy:


RedBull con su RB7


Mercedes MGP con su W02


Toro Rosso con su STR6

----------


## perdiguera

Parece que la mayoría ha subido el morro.
Alguien habrá visto que servirá para algo.

----------


## Luján

> Parece que la mayoría ha subido el morro.
> Alguien habrá visto que servirá para algo.


Con la modificación de la normativa aerodinámica que prohibe los dobles difusores, el conducto F y otros inventos, los ingenieros han optado por subir el morro (que no el alerón) para encauzar más aire hacia el fondo plano y la parte posterior del coche, aumentando así el "efecto suelo" y ganando estabilidad.

También se observa que se ha perdido la "aleta de tiburón", por lo del conducto f y porque el alerón trasero es móvil.

Por cierto... me gustaría saber cómo se va a vigilar el correcto uso de este mecanismo, que en teoría sólo puede accionarse cuando se va a menos de 1 segundo del de delante.

----------


## perdiguera

> ...........
> Por cierto... me gustaría saber cómo se va a vigilar el correcto uso de este mecanismo, que en teoría sólo puede accionarse cuando se va a menos de 1 segundo del de delante.


Tiene que haber un motivo para la polémica, si no, no se vende el producto.

----------


## Luján

Los tiempos de ayer en Cheste:




> *Unofficial Tuesday test times from Valencia:*
> 1. Sebastian Vettel, Red Bull, 1:13.769, 93 Laps
> 2. Nico Hulkenberg, Force India, 1:13.938, 71 Laps
> 3. Gary Paffett, McLaren, 1:14.292, 91 Laps
> 4. Paul di Resta, Force India, 1:14.461, 28 Laps
> 5. Fernando Alonso, Ferrari, 1:14.553, 98 Laps
> 6. Kamui Kobayashi, Sauber, 1:15.621, 64 Laps
> 7. Jerome D’Ambrosio, Virgin, 1:16.003, 71 Laps
> 8. Vitaly Petrov, Renault, 1:16.351, 28 Laps
> ...


 (www.f1.com)


Video de La Sexta sobre Toro Rosso, que al final muestra el movimiento del alerón trasero:

http://www.lasexta.com/sextatv/formu...o_rosso/374191

----------


## REEGE

F1 2011 - Alonso ya hace volar al nuevo Ferrari F150.
mié 02 feb 08:50:00 2011 

El piloto español Fernando Alonso (Ferrari) ha marcado el mejor registro de la segunda sesión de los entrenamientos de pretemporada de Fórmula 1, que se celebran en el circuito de Cheste, Valencia, mientras que el actual campeón del mundo, el alemán Sebastian Vettel (Red Bull), ha sido segundo.

yahoo.es Deportes

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues hoy se ha estrenado Massa, y ha quemado el motor de su Ferrari. 
¡¡Hay que ver los jóvenes estos!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

Este el el nuevo juguetito de Haimilto




McLaren presenta el nuevo MP4/26

4 de Febrero de 2011
El nuevo McLaren

AP | 04-02-2011

La escudería McLaren ha presentado su nuevo MP4/26 en la Potsdamer Platz de Berlín, al lado del antiguo muro que separó las dos Alemanias, que ha sido montado ante centenares de aficionados para ver el coche que pilotarán los británicos Lewis Hamilton y Jenson Button.

Apoyo aerodinámico

GETTY IMAGES | 04-02-2011

En el nuevo coche destacan los pontones laterales en forma de L, para permitir que el aire sufra la menor perturbación posible cuando pase por debajo del alerón trasero, a para aumentar su eficacia y tratar de compensar así la perdida de apoyo aerodinámico por la prohibición del doble difusor para la presente temporada.


Secretos

GETTY IMAGES | 04-02-2011

A pesar de haberse montado el coche ante la vista de los aficionados, los secretos del MP4/26 han sido ocultados y los escapes, de plástico para la presentación, serán sustituidos para las primera pruebas en circuito, a partir del 10 de febrero en Jerez, seguramente por otros de salida lateral, como los montados por Renault en Valencia.


Pruebas

REUTERS | 04-02-2011

Camino del circuito de Jerez, Mclaren parará en las instalaciones de "Idiada Proving Ground", en Tarragona, para, aprovechando las ventajas del día de filmación, hacer las primeras pruebas en el circuito de alta velocidad y comenzar con la puesta a punto del coche.

----------


## Luján

Una foto que falta de la presentación del MP4-26:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Muy bonito..., pero el rojo me gusta más :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .
Tan nuevecito y tan brillante, y ya mismo lo vemos contra uno de los muros del GP de China, como todos los años :Stick Out Tongue:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin: .

----------


## embalses al 100%

34Days 07H 00M 00S

Eso es lo que queda para que "podamos oler", a goma quemada, veamos trompos, y veamos a F. Alonso en lo más alto del podio.

----------


## REEGE

Kubica, herido de gravedad en un accidente de rally en Italia.
hace 1 hora 7 mins

El piloto polaco de Fórmula 1 Robert Kubica (Lotus Renault), que este domingo se salió de la pista en un rally cerca de Génova, resultó gravemente herido y los médicos están intentando reestablecer las funciones de su mano derecha, anunció este domingo su manager, Daniele Morelli. 

"Los cirujanos están intentando reestablecer las funciones de su mano derecha", dijo Morelli en una conferencia de prensa en el hospital Santa Corona de Pietra Lígure, donde se encuentra ingresado el piloto.

"Ya le revascularizaron la arteria y le han reducido las fracturas y ahora tienen que pensar en las funciones musculares. Robert tiene un temperamento fuerte y todo irá bien", añadió, y explicó que los padres del piloto tenían previsto llegar al hospital más tarde este domingo.

Un poco antes, la escudería Lotus Renault habló de las "múltiplas fracturas" de Kubica, que le obligaran muy probablemente a perderse el inicio de la temporada de Fórmula 1. "Robert sufrió un accidente esta mañana cuando iba a toda velocidad en el rally Ronde di Andora", dijo Lotus Renault en un comunicado. "Tras hacerle exámenes médicos exhaustivos, le diagnosticaron múltiples fracturas en el brazo derecho, la pierna y la mano. Ahora se encuentra en el quirófano del hospital de Santa Corona de Pietra Lígure", añadió el texto.

Kubica, de 26 años, un apasionado de los rallies, participaba en una de las últimas pruebas cronometradas del Ronde di Andora, al volante de un Skoda Fabia S2000 del equipo DP Motosport, cuando su coche se salió de la carretera a toda velocidad y chocó por la parte izquierda contra el muro de una pequeña iglesia.

El piloto, que estaba consciente, tuvo que ser extraído del automóvil mientras que su copiloto, Jacub Gerber, pudo salir ileso del accidente, que ocurrió transcurridos los primeros 4,6 kilómetros del tramo.

El choque tuvo lugar en al localidad de San Lorenzo y, según medios italianos, podría haber sido provocado por la raíz de un árbol y el asfalto resbaladizo de la carretera. El Skoda pudo haber perdido adherencia en una curva e hizo un trompo antes de chocar contra la barrera de seguridad por el lado izquierdo.

Kubica, que disputó su primera carrera profesional en Hungría en 2006, ya tuvo un accidente en el Gran Premio de Canadá de 2007, cuando su BMW Sauber chocó con otro coche cuando iba a más de 250 kilómetros hora y terminó contra una pared de cemento. Sin embargo, sólo tuvo una conmoción cerebral y un esguince, gracias a las estrictas normas de seguridad en el Mundial de Fórmula 1, reforzadas tras la trágica muerte del piloto brasileño Ayrton Senna en 1994.

Ahora, el piloto nacido en Cracovia no disputará muy probablemente el Gran Premio de Bahréin del próximo 13 de marzo, que abre la temporada de Fórmula 1 2011. Teniendo en cuenta sus lesiones, también es poco probable que esté recuperado para las próximas citas del Mundial, los Grandes Premios de Australia (27 marzo), Malasia (10 de abril) o China (17 abril) ni tampoco en los ensayos previstos la semana que viene en Jérez (España).

En lo deportivo, la ausencia de Kubica es una mala noticia para Lotus Renault, una escudería que tiene muchas ambiciones en 2011 y que contaba con el polaco para convertirlas en realidad. En 2010, el piloto terminó octavo de la clasificación general, con 136 puntos, y subió tres veces al podio. Por su parte, su compañero de equipo, el ruso Vitaly Petrov, sólo marcó 27 puntos y terminó 13º de la clasificación de pilotos.


Noticias Yahoo.es

----------


## embalses al 100%

Espero que se recupere pronto. 
Kubica también tuvo un grave accidente en año 2007 en el GP de Canada.

----------


## ben-amar

Al igual que el amigo Embalses al 100 %, espero que se recupere pronto.
Este es un tio que me cae bien me parece majisimo. 
En Renault tienen que estar que trinan

----------


## ben-amar

Las noticias sobre Kubica apuntan a que tardara, al menos, un año en recuperar la funcionalidad de su mano.
Renault tendra que buscar otro piloto

----------


## Luján

Lo que son las cosas.

Se pega contra un muro de hormigón a casi 300Km/h y sale casi ileso, se pega con un coche "de calle" y se parte medio cuerpo.

Espero que se recupere pronto y que pueda competir cuanto antes.

La F1 no es la misma sin él (no va con segundas, es un gran piloto)

----------


## Luján

Volviendo a las presentaciones de equipos (sin olvidarnos de Robert)

También se han presentado ya:


Williams con su FW33


y

Virgin, con su MVR-02

----------


## Luján

Nuevas y últimas presentaciones:


HRT



Force India



Por otro lado, Kubica mejora. Puede mover los dedos, pero será nuevamente operado hoy.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Cada vez los coches son más feos... :Big Grin: , han cogido obsesión con hacerlos lo más rectos posibles  :Frown: 

Que tiempos aquellos en los que los F1 parecían esculturas, todo curvas  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Por otro lado, Kubica mejora. Puede mover los dedos, pero será nuevamente operado hoy.


Vamos, que este año ya ha dicho adiós... :Embarrassment:  :Frown:

----------


## Luján

> Cada vez los coches son más feos..., han cogido obsesión con hacerlos lo más rectos posibles 
> 
> Que tiempos aquellos en los que los F1 parecían esculturas, todo curvas


La aerodinámica prima sobre el estilo. ¡Qué le vamos a hacer!





> Vamos, que este año ya ha dicho adiós...


Pues sí y como que al siguiente llegará apurado, según los médicos

----------


## F. Lázaro

> La aerodinámica prima sobre el estilo. ¡Qué le vamos a hacer!


Yo esto la verdad no lo entiendo...

Recuerdas el año 2005, que llevaban los morros de los coches rozando el suelo? Apenas lo llevaban un par de cms por encima del asfalto y además en curva... y decían que era por la aerodinámica...

Ahora los llevan totalmente rectos y de frente... y resulta que también es por la aerodinámica

¿En qué quedamos?  :Embarrassment:  No se aclaran ni ellos... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Yo esto la verdad no lo entiendo...
> 
> Recuerdas el año 2005, que llevaban los morros de los coches rozando el suelo? Apenas lo llevaban un par de cms por encima del asfalto y además en curva... y decían que era por la aerodinámica...
> 
> Ahora los llevan totalmente rectos y de frente... y resulta que también es por la aerodinámica
> 
> ¿En qué quedamos?  No se aclaran ni ellos...


También las alas de los aviones antiguamente eran rectas, por la aerodinámica, y hoy en día son en flecha, ya que la aerodinámica es mejor.

Hace unos años, cuando corría Senna, los morros de los coche pegaban al suelo. La teoría era hacer pasar cuanto más aire por arriba mejor. El coche intentaba ser en sí mismo como un ala, siendo el morro el borde de ataque del mismo.

Allá por 1994 (el año que murió Senna) o alrededores un ingeniero visionario revolucionó los Benneton-Renault creando el "morro de tiburón", levantando el morro y separándolo del alerón delantero. La teoría era conseguir un alerón delantero con más empuje vertical al aumentar la superficie del propio alerón a la vez que se dirigía un flujo de aire hacia el fondo plano del coche para hacer algo de "efecto suelo" (recordemos que los faldones para hacer el efecto suelo estaban ya prohibidos).


Cambios parecidos ha habido en la F1 reciente, como los difusores, el conducto F, la aleta de tiburón. algunos han funcionado bien, otros no. Algunos han sido polémicos, otros no. Algunos han sido prohibidos, otros no.

Seguramente, hoy en día, si se tuvieran aún los morros bajos, se prohibiría levantarlos.

----------


## ben-amar Jr

el coche de renault me gusta más que el año pasado mira os digo que el negro le va más que el amarillo, el sauber c30 el modelo es mejor que el del año pasado, el red bull sigue igual y por último el mercedes GP de este año está mejor que el del año pasado :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar Jr

oh perdonad el wiliams nuevo en el diseño ha mejorado mucho el force india sigue igual como el red bull y el htr el diseño me gusta :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

... vuelve la batalla!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Que ganitas, estoy ya que me subo por las paredes  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Fuente de la imagen: http://www.hamiltongo.com/public/ima...Jze6FplLHc.jpg

----------


## ben-amar

Larga se hace la espera ya :Smile:

----------


## Luján

Leo en www.f1.com una noticia (en inglés) que habla sobre el análisis que Pirelli ha hecho de los últimos test en Valencia y Jerez.

Viene a decir que sus neumáticos ultrablandos serán muy rápidos,pero se degradarán mucho, por lo que esperan que las carreras se realicen con una media de dos cambios de neumáticos. En algunos circuitos podrían verse hasta tres cambios, mientras que en otros tan sólo uno, como viene siendo normal.

Los próximos entrenamientos tests, en Barcelona, Montmeló este próximo fin de semana.

¿Probarán los neumáticos de lluvia?

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿Probarán los neumáticos de lluvia?


Hombre... está más chulo probar los neumáticos lisos en lluvia  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ya tiene algún tiempo este vídeo... pero es la leche  :Big Grin: , Tomás Guash hizo lo que todos los aficionados españoles hubiéramos querido hacer en su momento... :Stick Out Tongue: 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UeuKaKkD5BI&feature=related[/ame]

----------


## sergi1907

La GP2 Asia suspendida por las revueltas en Bahrein 

La sesión de entrenamientos para la segunda cita de la GP2 Asia prevista para este jueves en el circuito bahreiní de Sakhir ha tenido que ser suspendida debido a la situación política en la capital del emirato, Manama, cuyas revueltas están a punto de convertirse en un derramamiento de sangre "La sesión de entrenamientos debía empezar a las 11.00 hora local, pero debido a la situación local, el equipo médico del circuito ha sido llamado para trabajar de forma temporal en los hospitales de la ciudad por la situación de emergencia", indica la nota de la organización de la GP2 Asia. 

A primera hora, un comunicado precisaba que por "razones obvias de seguridad, los organizadores de la GP2 Series han pospuesto la actividad prevista para hoy a mañana", aunque a media mañana se ha decidido suspender definitivamente la prueba. Al menos tres personas han muerto y decenas han resultado heridas después de que la Policía cargara con gases lacrimógenos y balas de goma contra los cientos de chiíes que desde el miércoles permanecen acampados en la plaza de La Perla de Manama, en demanda de una apertura democrática, según el último balance divulgado por un parlamentario de la oposición. Otras dos personas fallecieron a principios de semana. Bahrein será el escenario del primer Gran Premio de Fórmula 1 de la temporada el próximo 13 de marzo. Sin embargo, el patrón del 'gran circo', Bernie Ecclestone, ya ha expresado su preocupación por la situación del país. Además, del 3 al 6 de marzo, deben disputarse en Sakhir los últimos entrenamientos de la pretemporada.

Testimonio en primera persona

El piloto catalán Dani Clos esta usando su cuenta de Twitter para informar en directo de los acontecimientos en Bahrein. Según explica, el hotel en el que se hospeda esta a solo 200 metros de la zona de manifestaciones, dónde esta mañana había polícia y militares.

http://www.elmundodeportivo.es/gen/2...n-bahrein.html

----------


## ben-amar

Jueves, 17/2/2011, 21:37 h
ELPAIS.COMDeportes


Ecclestone: "Si las cosas siguen así tendremos que suspender el GP de Bahréin"
Las revueltas ponen en peligro el inicio del Mundial de Fórmula 1

EL PAÍS / AGENCIAS - Madrid - 17/02/2011

Las revueltas en el mundo árabe empiezan a afectar al deporte. El levantamiento en Bahréin, donde han muerto ya cuatro personas y hay más de 300 heridos. El Mundial de Fórmula 1 debería empezar en el circuito del emirato el próximo día 13 de marzo y una semana antes, entre el día 3 y el 6, están programados los últimos entrenamientos de pretemporada de la categoría, y ambos eventos corren el peligro de no celebrarse.
Bernie Ecclestone, patrón de la competición, ha expresado su preocupación por la situación del país. El inglés ha afirmado que el miércoles o jueves de la semana que viene decidirán si cancelan el GP de Bahréin aunque se mostró escéptico: "Si las cosas siguen como están no habrá Gran Premio. Si el miércoles la cosa no se ha empezado a calmar, creo que tendremos que suspenderlo".

El octogenario dirigente ha aconsejado no hacer planes de viaje para el Gran Premio. También, ha asegurado que el caledario no se modificará si al final se cancela la carrera del día 13 y que lo que harían sería retrasar el inicio del campeonato al 27 de marzo en Australia: "Intentaremos poner el GP de Bahréin en otro momento del año".

La revuelta ya ha provocado que se cancele la segunda cita de la GP2 Asia de automovilismo que se debía disputar en el circuito de Sakhir este fin de semana. El gobierno ha decretado el estado de emergencia. En un principio, solo se habían pospuesto las sesiones de hoy, jueves, y mañana, viernes, pero dado el recrudecimiento de las protestas de la población en contra del gobierno y la toma de las calles por parte del ejército, la organización ha decidido la cancelación de la prueba. "Debido a la situación en Bahrein, y la petición de la Federación de Deportes de Motor de Bahréin, se ha decidido cancelar por motivos de fuerza mayor la competición de este fin de semana en el circuito Internacional de Bahreín", se asegura en el comunicado oficial.

La GP2 Asia, en la compite el español Daniel Clos, es una competición regional de monoplazas que sirve como cantera de la Fórmula 1, pero distinta del Mundial de GP2. El personal sanitario del circuito ha sido trasladado a los hospitales "para cubrir emergencias", según los organizadores.

----------


## ben-amar

Gran preocupacion en los equipos por la duracion de los neumaticos. Parece que con los blandos van a tener que aprovechar bien la rapidez que les otorgue antes de 5 vueltas, despues de esas 5 vueltas la adherencia del coche al asfalto deja mucho que desear y la seguridad queda comprometida. 
Tampoco con los duros queda asegurada la permanencia en pista durante mucho tiempo.
Vamos a ver muchas visitas a boxers para cambio de ruedas. ¡ojo a las tuercas! :Cool:

----------


## ben-amar

Terra  Deportes Fórmula 1
http://www.terra.es/deportes/formula...ion-870246.htm

Ante los problemas de Bahrein - 18-02-2011
El Consejero aragonés apela a la 'discreción' ante posible llegada de Fórmula 1
El consejero de Industria, Comercio y Turismo del Gobierno de Aragón, Arturo Aliaga, apeló a la 'discreción' sobre la posibilidad de que el circuito de MotorLand, en Alcañiz (Teruel), pudiera acoger una prueba del Mundial de Fórmula 1 ante los problemas surgidos en Bahrein.


Vettel
Ante los problemas de Bahrein - 18-02-2011
El Consejero aragonés apela a la 'discreción' ante posible llegada de Fórmula 1
El consejero de Industria, Comercio y Turismo del Gobierno de Aragón, Arturo Aliaga, apeló a la 'discreción' sobre la posibilidad de que el circuito de MotorLand, en Alcañiz (Teruel), pudiera acoger una prueba del Mundial de Fórmula 1 ante los problemas surgidos en Bahrein.






Aliaga indicó que, en este asunto, va a ser 'discreto y hermético' con todo lo que suceda, como lo fueron con el Mundial de MotoGP, que acogió el año pasado por primera vez el circuito aragonés y volverá a hacerlo en 2011.

'Hasta que llegue el momento que tenga que llegar' no hablará sobre este asunto, insistió el consejero, quien añadió que tendrán el circuito en posición de 'revista permanente'.

Por ello, al ser preguntado sobre si MotorLand estaría preparado para recibir la Fórmula Uno, quiso reclamar 'discreción' y recalcar que 'en estos momentos hay que ser discretos, discretos y discretamente discretos'.

'Nosotros a trabajar, que es para lo que nos pagan, a hacer cosas, a tener el circuito en posición de revista permanente para todo lo que pueda venir', agregó.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/depor...lpepudep_6/Tes
    * ELPAIS.com  >
    * Deportes


"Los neumáticos nos quitan seis segundos"
Fernando Alonso se siente optimista pero no se fía de Red Bull ni de Mercedes

MANEL SERRAS - Montmeló - 19/02/2011

Fernando Alonso tuvo dos averías en la sesión matinal de entrenamientos libres de hoy en el circuito de Montmeló, pero acabó satisfecho. Su coche se paró primero por una avería eléctrica. Y cuando reanudó los ensayos volvió a sufrir un incidente mecánico que le mantuvo más de media hora en el taller. Sin embargo, cuando se bajó del coche hizo un gesto como de victoria, que nadie comprendió muy bien. "Ocurre que hay un mecánico que asegura que cuando tenemos problemas en los ensayos de Barcelona, la temporada es muy buena y viceversa", explicó luego Alonso. "Así que no quería averías, pero éstas nos auguran un buen año".
Alonso logró un tiempo de 1m 25,2s, a cuatro décimas de Vettel y a 1,1 segundos de Rubens Barrichello que marcó el mejor crono durante la primera parte de la mañana. El asturiano se mostró satisfecho de la situación de Ferrari después de las tres primeras sesiones de entrenamientos libres. "Nadie sabe exactamente dónde está. Pero no debemos confundirnos. No creo que al final de la pasada temporada hubiera un cuerpo a cuerpo entre nosotros y Red Bull. Ellos estaban en una categoría y nosotros y todos los demás en una inferior. Veremos lo que ocurre en las primeras carreras, pero partimos de esta situación. Y no sé si la situación ha cambiado. Además, no debemos descartar tampoco a Mercedes, que presentará una gran evolución en los próximos entrenamientos, ni a Renault ni a Williams".

El español asegura que los cambios introducidos en el coche son importantes y que pueden potenciar los adelantamientos. "El KERS y el alerón trasero móvil ayudarán, especialmente para adelantar a coches con los que tengas una ventaja de un segundo o dos, cosa que no ocurría el año pasado", indicó. Sin embargo, Alonso tiene muy claro que la principal diferencia entre un año y otro la van a marcar los neumáticos. "Las gomas nos quitan unos seis segundos: cuatro que vamos ya por encima del año pasado, más dos de la gasolina cuando vamos casi vacíos. Para mí es la diferencia más grande. Y es lo que más va ayudar a que se produzcan adelantamientos, porque cuando coloques los nuevos puedes alcanzar diferencias de hasta seis segundos en relación a los coches que no hayan cambiado".

Alonso adelantó ayer su conferencia de prensa para poder viajar por la tarde a Italia ty acudir al festival de San Remo, donde canta su esposa Raquel del Rosario. El asturiano se mostró a la expectativa sobre lo que pueda ocurrir con el Gran Premio de Bahrein. La carrera podría ser postpuesta hasta noviembre, y colocada detrás de Abu Dhabi. En este caso se retrasaría una semana la última carrera de Brasil. Los equipos, por su parte, se plantean solicitar una nueva tanda de entrenamientos, que se añadiría a la de Bahrein los días 3 al 6 de marzo. Si el gran premio se suspende, esta tanda de entrenos podría celebrarse en Barcelona y la última, en fechas a determinar, en Abu Dhabi o el Algarbe.

Fernando Alonso abandonó la sesión matinal de entrenamientos en la segunda jornada de Montmeló en dos ocasiones, ambas por averías.

----------


## Luján

> Terra  Deportes Fórmula 1
> http://www.terra.es/deportes/formula...ion-870246.htm
> 
> Ante los problemas de Bahrein - 18-02-2011
> El Consejero aragonés apela a la 'discreción' ante posible llegada de Fórmula 1
> El consejero de Industria, Comercio y Turismo del Gobierno de Aragón, Arturo Aliaga, apeló a la 'discreción' sobre la posibilidad de que el circuito de MotorLand, en Alcañiz (Teruel), pudiera acoger una prueba del Mundial de Fórmula 1 ante los problemas surgidos en Bahrein.
> 
> 
> Vettel
> ...


La verdad es que no me creo que la F1 venga a Motorland, pero sería un buen sitio.

Molaría ver pasar los F1 por el "sacacorchos" que tiene este circuito.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> La verdad es que no me creo que la F1 venga a Motorland, pero sería un buen sitio.
> 
> *Molaría ver pasar los F1 por el "sacacorchos" que tiene este circuito*.


Eso sería lo suyo :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## ben-amar

Pues nada, una cartita a Bernie y todo solucionado  :Stick Out Tongue: 
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## pevema

Pedidselo a Higinio que seguro que tiene un primo que conoce a la cuñada del que es jardinero del sobrino de Bernie, vereis que pronto tenemos carrera en Motorland. :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Molaría ver pasar los F1 por el "sacacorchos" que tiene este circuito.


La primera vuelta sería la leche... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 




> Pedidselo a Higinio que seguro que tiene un primo que conoce a la cuñada del que es jardinero del sobrino de Bernie, vereis que pronto tenemos carrera en Motorland.


Jajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , oye, pues no sería mala idea  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luján

Noticia en el diario Levante-emv:
http://www.levante-emv.com/deportes/...ea/784447.html





> Cataluña cuestiona su carrera de F1 por el coste económico
> 
> Artur Mas revela que Montmeló paga 13 millones, 7 menos que la C.  Valenciana - El Consell podría hereder la denominación GP de España si  Cataluña renuncia
> 
> *Mas duda; Camps no se lo plantea* 
> 
> 
> *El Gobierno catalán decidirá en dos años si  continúa con su Gran Premio por su elevado coste económico - El  Ejecutivo valenciano quiere continuar con la prueba y podría heredar en  el futuro la denominación GP de España si renuncia Montmeló*
> 
> ...

----------


## perdiguera

No me extraña, si no les pagan a los proveedores normales, como están haciendo con mi empresa, no tiene sentido gastos en publicidad y propaganda.
La situación es muy dura, mucho.

----------


## Luján

> No me extraña, si no les pagan a los proveedores normales, como están haciendo con mi empresa, no tiene sentido gastos en publicidad y propaganda.
> La situación es muy dura, mucho.


Es lo que tiene.

A los proveedores no se les paga (hablando de la Administración) porque si quieren seguir vivos tienen que seguir proveyendo, pero para los actos más vistosos siempre hay dinero.

----------


## Luján

Desde esta web, parte del sitio oficial www.f1.com, pueden verse las evoluciones técnicas de los equipos, con explicaciones y gráficos.

http://www.formula1.com/news/technical/

----------


## ben-amar

Lunes, 21/2/2011, 22:40 h
ELPAIS.COMDeportes


Cancelado el Gran Premio de Fórmula Uno de Bahréin
El reino iba a albergar la primera prueba del Mundial el próximo 13 de marzo - El Mundial arrancará en Australia el 27 de marzo

ORIOL PUIGDEMONT 21/02/2011

El circuito de Sakhir ha informado esta tarde de que el gobierno de Bahréin ha decidido suspender el gran premio que debía celebrarse en el emirato el 13 de marzo y que iba a suponer el arranque de la temporada 2011 del Mundial de fórmula 1, debido a la revuelta popular que sacude el país. Los últimos entrenamientos antes del comienzo del campeonato que estaban previstos en Bahréin del 3 al 6 de marzo se trasladan a Montmeló y se celebrarán entre el 8 y el 11 de marzo aunque los equipos negocian la posibilidad de hacer otra tanda extra. El Mundial arrancará en Australia el 27 de marzo. El la primera vez en la historia de la fórmula uno, que se inició el 13 de mayo de 1950 en el circuito británico de Silverstone, que se suspende un Gran Premio por razones políticas.
Esta misma mañana, el príncipe Salman bin Hamad Al-Khalifa ha informado de esta decisión a Bernie Ecclestone, patrón de la F-1. "En estos momentos, la atención de todo el país se concentra en la construcción de un nuevo diálogo entre nuestra gente. Creemos que es prioritario que el país entero se centre en abordar los problemas que le afectan y que, consecuentemente, la celebración de la carrera se deje para más adelante", explica Hamad Al-Khalifa en un comunicado. "Es triste que Bahréin haya tenido que retirarse del Mundial. Mi deseo es que el país se recupere lo antes posible de los problemas por los que atraviesa. La hospitalidad, el calor de los habitantes de Bahréin, es un sello distintivo de esta prueba, y eso es algo que podrá confirmar todo aquél que haya asistido alguna vez a este gran premio. Esperemos que Bahréin este pronto de vuelta", añade Ecclestone en la nota. El comunicado destaca que aún no hay noticias acerca de cuándo podrá celebrarse la carrera.

El reino iba a albergar la primera prueba del Mundial el próximo 13 de marzo aunque las revueltas sociales que vive el país impiden la celebración de la carrera. Las calles de Manama, la capital del país más pequeño del golfo Pérsico, con apenas un millón de habitantes, son escenario desde hace una semana de la revuelta de la comunidad chií que reclama en la calle reformas democráticas a la monarquía suní. El año pasado Alonso celebró en el circuito de Bahréin su primera carrera como piloto de Ferrari y entró en la historia de la escudería de Maranello al imponerse en el circuito de Sakhir , por delante de Felipe Massa y de Lewis Hamilton.

Tres días de que estallaran las protestas en Bahréin ya se informó de la cancelación de la segunda prueba puntuable de las Series GP2 de Asia. El Gran Premio de Bahréin se iba a disputar en el circuito de Sakhir.

Fórmula Uno

REUTERS | 18-02-2011

Circuito de Bahréin

----------


## ben-amar

Lunes, 21/2/2011, 22:40 h
ELPAIS.COMDeportes


-Del 11 al 13 de marzo, Gran Premio de Bahréin (Sakhir), SUSPENDIDO

-Del 25 al 27 de marzo, Gran Premio de Australia (Melbourne).

-Del 8 al 10 de abril, Gran Premio de Malasia (Kuala Lumpur).

-Del 15 al 17 de abril, Gran Premio de China (Shangai).

-Del 6 al 8 de mayo, Gran Premio de Turquía (Estambul).

-Del 20 al 22 de mayo, Gran Premio de España (Montmeló).

-Del 26 al 29 de mayo, Gran Premio de Mónaco (Montecarlo).

-Del 10 al 12 de junio, Gran Premio de Canadá (Montreal).

-Del 24 al 26 de junio, Gran Premio de Europa (Valencia).

-Del 8 al 10 de julio, Gran Premio del Reino Unido (Silverstone).

-Del 22 al 24 de julio, Gran Premio de Alemania (Nürburgring).

-Del 29 al 31 de julio, Gran Premio de Hungría (Budapest).

-Del 26 al 28 de agosto, Gran Premio de Bélgica (Spa Francorchamps).

-Del 9 al 11 de septiembre, Gran Premio de Italia (Monza).

-Del 23 al 25 de septiembre, Gran Premio de Singapur (Singapur).

-Del 7 al 9 de octubre, Gran Premio de Japón (Suzuka).

-Del 14 al 16 de octubre, Gran Premio de Corea (Yeongam).

-Del 28 al 30 de octubre, Gran Premio de India (Nueva Delhi).

-Del 11 al 13 de noviembre, Gran Premio de Abu Dhabi (Yas Marina).

-Del 25 al 27 de noviembre, Gran Premio de Brasil (Sao Paulo).

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Lunes, 21/2/2011, 22:40 h
> ELPAIS.COMDeportes
> 
> 
> *-Del 11 al 13 de marzo, Gran Premio de Bahréin (Sakhir), SUSPENDIDO*


¿Entonces habrá que esperar otro mes más hasta el de Australia? :Confused:  :Mad: 

Vaya por dios con las revoluciones, ya las podían haber hecho unos meses antes...

----------


## ben-amar

dos semanas, solo dos semanas. Lo que ocurre es que se hace demasiado largo, ¿verdad? :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> dos semanas, solo dos semanas. Lo que ocurre es que se hace demasiado largo, ¿verdad?


Sobre todo cuando llevas ya varios meses sin ver las carreras, y con el mal sabor de boca de la última.

----------


## REEGE

ENERGÍA
ESPAÑA | 25.02.2011 | 17:03

AHORRO-ENERGÍA

La velocidad en autopistas se limitará a 110 kilómetros para ahorrar energía.

Madrid, 25 feb (EFE).- El Gobierno reducirá a partir del 7 de marzo la velocidad máxima en todas las autopistas y autovías desde 120 kilómetros a 110 kilómetros por hora, dentro de las medidas de ahorro energético estudiadas hoy por el Consejo de Ministros a raíz de la escalada del precio del petróleo por el conflicto en Libia.

Según anunció hoy el vicepresidente segundo del Gobierno, Alfredo Pérez Rubalcaba, la medida tendrá carácter transitorio aunque no se ha decido cuándo se levantará porque no sabe "cuánto va a durar la inestabilidad del norte de África".

Junto a esto, el Gobierno ha aprobado reducir las tarifas de Renfe un 5 % en media distancia y cercanías, tanto en los billetes sencillos como en los abonos, una medida que entrará en vigor el 7 de marzo y que también será transitoria.

Rubalcaba insistió en que la garantía de suministro no se va a ver afectada por la escalada de precios del petróleo, disparado tras el inicio del conflicto libio, y aseguró que el Gobierno tiene previstos distintos planes de contingencia.

No obstante, añadió que la fuerte subida del precio del crudo tiene un elevado impacto en los ciudadanos y en el conjunto del país.

Recordó que cada incremento de 10 euros en el precio del barril supone una subida de la factura energética de 6.000 millones de euros anuales, unos 500 millones mensuales.

No obstante, añadió que no cree que esta escalada de precios "vaya a influir en la recuperación económica".

Y, por esta razón, este escenario de encarecimiento del crudo no supondrá una modificación de los Presupuestos Generales del Estado de 2011 ni una corrección de la previsión de crecimiento para este año, fijada en el 1,3 %.

Rubalcaba afirmó que las medidas propuestas por Industria en la rebaja del transporte ferroviario podrían servir de ejemplo para que Comunidades Autónomas y Ayuntamientos incentiven el transporte público, aunque incidió en que es una decisión que corresponde a estas administraciones.

La reducción de la velocidad máxima en las vías rápidas conllevará una modificación de la señalización de tráfico y de las multas, unas medidas que se tendrán que acometer con urgencia.

El cambio de la señalización, añadió, tampoco será definitivo y no tendrá un coste muy alto.

Las variaciones en la velocidad no afectarán al carné por puntos, ya que el paquete normativo tiene como fin ahorrar energía y no influir en la seguridad vial.

Con estas iniciativas, se estima un ahorro del 15 % en el caso de la gasolina y un 11 % para el gasóleo.

También se elevará del 5,8 % al 7 % el objetivo de biocarburantes, una medida que sí podría tener carácter definitivo.

Ante este cambio del porcentaje obligatorio de compra de biocarburantes por parte de las petroleras, el Gobierno intensificará el seguimiento de los precios y los márgenes de distribución para verificar que se cumplen "estrictamente" en materia de competencia.

El plan de ahorro energético se aprobará en el Consejo de Ministros del próximo viernes e incluirá también medidas que afectarán a la iluminación de los edificios públicos y de las ciudades.

Para ello, el ministro de Industria, Turismo y Comercio, Miguel Sebastián, se reunirá la próxima semana con las Comunidades Autónomas y con municipios.

La semana que viene, dijo Rubalcaba, "le daremos una segunda vuelta" a estas medidas antes de su aprobación definitiva. 

Fuente:EFE

----------


## F. Lázaro

> El Gobierno reducirá a partir del 7 de marzo la velocidad máxima en todas las autopistas y autovías desde 120 kilómetros a 110 kilómetros por hora


Hace falta más recaudación en multas  :Mad: , no son suficientes con las recaudaciones actuales.

De 50 a 30 Km/h en zonas urbanas
De 120 a 110 en autovías y autopistas

Los de tráfico no van a dar a basto a tramitar multas  :Embarrassment: 

Me gustaría saber si ellos, el presidente, los ministros, presidentes autonómicos, consejeros, etc... también van a ir a 110  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , claro que van a ir a 110, multiplicado por 2 en sus flamantes Audis blindados pagados por el pueblo. No hace mucho, camino por la A5, me pasó un Audi, no recuerdo si un a6 o un a8, uno de esos dos, con los cristales tintados, y me adelantó que un poco más y me arranca las pegatinas, menuda velocidad llevaba el pájaro... ya os podréis imaginar quién iría dentro... :Mad: 




> [...]
> Junto a esto, el Gobierno ha aprobado reducir las tarifas de Renfe un 5 % en media distancia y cercanías, tanto en los billetes sencillos como en los abonos, una medida que entrará en vigor el 7 de marzo y que también será transitoria.


Más vale que redujeran los salvajes impuestos que le tienen puesto a los carburantes, que lo digan público, pero eso ninguno se atreve a decirlo... Fijaros lo que cuestan en Canarias y lo que valen aquí en España... la diferencia ya sabéis donde va  :Mad: 

En fin, no sigo que no es el hilo para ello.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hasta los profesionales lo dicen... :Cool: 




> http://www.hoy.es/rc/20110228/mas-ac...102281912.html
> 
> MEDIDA DE AHORRO
> 
> *Alonso: «A 110 km/hora es difícil mantenerse despierto»*
> *El bicampeón del mundo de Fórmula 1 ve peligroso ir a esa velocidad*
> 
> El piloto Fernando Alonso (Ferrari) se ha mostrado muy crítico con la medida del Gobierno de reducir la velocidad máxima en autopista a 110 kilómetros por hora para ahorrar energía. "No soy partidario (de esa medida). Para ahorrar consumo hay otras medidas bastante más eficaces que estas y para ahorrar contaminación, que es el problema base que tenemos, también como por ejemplo restringir el tráfico en las ciudades en función de las matrículas pares o impares".
> 
> El bicampeón del mundo de Fórmula 1, acostumbrado a pulverizar registros en los circuitos, ve incluso peligroso ir a esa velocidad. "A 110 kilómetros por hora, en cuanto a la atención, es incluso difícil mantenerse despierto", ha apuntado durante una comida con la prensa organizada por el Banco Santander.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> *La lluvia artificial de Ecclestone recibe más apoyos*
> 
> Pirelli asegura que la tecnología puede mojar un circuito
> 
> La idea de Bernie Ecclestone de hacer llover artificialmente en la Fórmula 1 está recibiendo más apoyos. El agua siempre es sinónimo de espectáculo, y ex pilotos y personalidades varias del paddock creen que no hay nada malo con 'invocarla' artificialmente. 
> 
> Por Héctor Campos
> 3 Mar 2011 - 16:49 
> 
> ...






> *A Ecclestone le gustaría poder manipular el clima durante los Grandes Premios*
> Añade: "Sebastian Vettel es mi favorito. ¡Claramente!"
> 
> Mediante un sistema informatizado, Bernie Ecclestone, el mandamás de la Fórmula 1, declara a la página oficial que la Fórmula 1 que la máxima categoría del motor sería más divertida si pudieran hacer llover de forma artificial, para hacer más llevadero los Grandes Premios: "Adelantar es casi imposible porque en seco prácticamente sólo hay una trazada. Siempre tenemos carreras más emocionantes sobre lluvia, así que estamos pensando cómo hacer llover". 
> 
> Por Héctor Campos
> 1 Mar 2011 - 16:51 
> 
> Enviar a un amigo Imprimir  Bernie Ecclestone en el GP de Europa en 2009 Foto © Sutton "Hay pistas en las que artificialmente se puede mojar la pista, y sería fácil tener este sistema en un número concreto de trazados. ¿Por qué no hacer llover en mitad de una carrera? ¿Durante veinte minutos o en las diez últimas vueltas? Quizá con un aviso dos minutos antes. El suspense estaría garantizado y sería igual para todo el mundo", ha asegurado el británico a la página web oficial de la Fórmula 1.
> ...




Desde luego, este tío ya no sabe lo que hacer...
Lo próximo será hacer un circuito en el polo Norte...
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Uy madre... si ve Nirvana esta noticia  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 




> Lo próximo será hacer un circuito en el polo Norte...


Hombre, no creo que se le ocurra semejante atrocidad teniendo en cuenta como es el casquete de hielo del polo norte... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Pero sabiendo como se las gasta, tampoco no te extrañe que podamos ver algún día algún circuito en plena Siberia o en la Patagonia y ver alguna carrera en hielo, porque con las ocurrencias que tiene este individuo, no te extrañe que veamos a los F1 correr... con cadenas  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ben-amar Jr

F.lázaro tine razón porque un viaje de por ejemplo 3hy 45 min pues eso es a 120km/h pero si se reduce a 110km/h pues se tardaría alrededor de 3h 55 min, 4h ¿no? :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> F.lázaro tine razón porque un viaje de por ejemplo 3hy 45 min pues eso es a 120km/h pero si se reduce a 110km/h pues se tardaría alrededor de 3h 55 min, 4h ¿no?


Totalmente... si reduces la velocidad, es evidente que vas a gastar menos puesto que el motor va a ir a menos revoluciones, pero a cambio, vas a tardar más tiempo en recorrer esa misma distancia, por lo que ese tiempo de más que suponga la diferencia entre 120 y 110, va a ser combustible de más que vas a gastar...

Conclusión: _lo comido por lo servido_, por lo que la reducción de velocidad, al fin y al cabo... _no sirve pa ná_  :Embarrassment: 

Un saludo ben-amar Jr  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

...mientras contamos los días que nos faltan para oír rugir las cerca de 20.000 revoluciones de esos dinamos  :Big Grin: , así que vamos con los equipos  :Wink: 

Un buen amigo me ha filtrado información de primera mano. Al parecer, el equipo Ferrari ha reforzado el equipo de personal con experiencia para no cometer los fallos de estrategia del año pasado.

Aquí podemos ver al equipo de supervisión en los test de este invierno...


Como vemos, un equipo potente el que nos presenta Ferrari  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Ojo, que Christian Horner y Red Bull tampoco se ha quedado atrás y apuesta fuerte...



Pero tranquilos chicos, que el ejército del Cavallino Rampante ganará este año, tiene refuerzos, Montezemolo ha formado una buena retaguardia... :Smile: 



La batalla comenzará a partir del 27 de marzo...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ben-amar

Algo les debe de haber sentado mal, se dirigen en tropel hacia la caseta de enfermeria  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Algo les debe de haber sentado mal, se dirigen en tropel hacia la caseta de enfermeria


Jajajaja  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Por cierto, estoy leyendo ahora mismo esto... 




> http://www.latercera.com/noticia/dep...s-pistas.shtml
> *Mark Webber: "Senna se revolcaría en la tumba si viera aspersores en las pistas"*
> 
> *El piloto australiano de Red Bull se mostró contrario a la idea de Bernie Ecclestone.*
> 
> "No y no. No sería la forma más sofisticada de hacer más entretenida el espectáculo". De esta forma, el piloto de Red Bull, Mark Webber, mostró su negativa a la propuesta de Bernie Ecclestone de mojar las pistas para de esta forma hacer más emocionantes algunas carreras. La iniciativa ha sido recibida de distintas maneras en el ambiente del circuito, pero Webber ha sido el más radical en su opinión: "Podría ser más emocionante si tenemos diferentes condiciones meteorológicas, pero hay que pensar en Jimmy Clark, Jackie Stewart y Senna, maestros en pista mojada". Jackie todavía está aquí, pero los otros dos podrían revolverse en sus tumbas si viesen aspersores y mangueras alrededor de la pista" expresó el australiano.
> 
> Por su parte, Nick Fry, jefe de Mercedes tampoco se mostró partidario de mojar las pistas: "Si bien puede resultar entretenido, modificar las condiciones meteorológicas de las carreras no es la naturaleza de la Fórmula 1" aseguró.


Anda que Webber tiene también pelos en la lengua...  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Jajajaja 
> 
> Por cierto, estoy leyendo ahora mismo esto... 
> 
> 
> 
> Anda que Webber tiene también pelos en la lengua...


Y tiene razón.

Si se pueden modificar las condiciones meteorológicas a placer, ¿quién nos dice que con ello no controlará los resultados de las carreras? Basta con hacer llover "casualmente" cuando el ojito derecho tiene que entrar a cambiar neumáticos y así no pierde tiempo. O "casualmente" cuando los coches rojos (o cualquier otro) acaban de salir de su cambio con las ruedas de seco.

Y ya puestos, ¿por qué no ponemos unos de éstos en los laterales de las rectas?

 (http://www.todointeresante.com/2008/...y-potente.html)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Y tiene razón.
> 
> Si se pueden modificar las condiciones meteorológicas a placer, ¿quién nos dice que con ello no controlará los resultados de las carreras? Basta con hacer llover "casualmente" cuando el ojito derecho tiene que entrar a cambiar neumáticos y así no pierde tiempo. O "casualmente" cuando los coches rojos (o cualquier otro) acaban de salir de su cambio con las ruedas de seco.


Totalmente de acuerdo con todo lo que has dicho  :Wink: 

Si ya bastante había en los despachos de la FIA, este botón de los aspersores al alcance de Waiting o del abuelo es un peligro  :Embarrassment: 

La que faltaba en la fiesta, Pirelli, que como no podía ser menos, esta muy a favor de la idea...




> Y ya puestos, ¿por qué no ponemos unos de éstos en los laterales de las rectas?
> 
>  (http://www.todointeresante.com/2008/...y-potente.html)


Hombre, pues esto junto al KERS, si que estaría interesante en las rectas  :Big Grin: 




> http://www.f1aldia.com/11396/pirelli...rtificial/pau/
> *Pirelli apoya la idea de crear carreras con lluvia artificial*
> 
> El nuevo suministrador único de neumáticos de la Fórmula 1, Pirelli, *apoyó la idea de llevar a cabo carreras con lluvia artificial*, sobre la que Bernie Ecclestone se pronunció recientemente en una entrevista, para aumentar la emoción durante los Grandes Premios. 
> 
> El mandamás de la F1 *sugirió esta semana que podrían utilizarse aspersores para empapar los circuitos durante las carreras* en ciertos momentos de las mismas, en lo que, según él, serviría para mejorar el espectáculo, generando más adelantamientos de los que existirán con la nueva medida del alerón trasero móvil.
> 
> _"¿Por qué no permitir que 'llueva' en mitad de una carrera, o durante 20 minutos, o en las últimas 10 vueltas? Quizá con un aviso previo dos minutos antes de que suceda. La intriga estaría garantizada y sería lo mismo para todos"_, dejó caer Ecclestone. 
> 
> ...


Flipo con Bernie y sus maravillosas ideas, y lo peor de todo es que hay gente que lo apoya  :EEK!: 

Desde luego, no se puede decir que el abuelo no tiene imaginación y creatividad eh? Primero fueron los neumáticos que no se cambiaban, después los depósitos que no repostaban, lo del KERS (no el verdadero), las carreras nocturas, ahora lo de la lluvia artificial...

¿Cual será la próxima idea del abuelo? ¿Controlar el día y la noche?  :Confused: 

¿Cerrará los circuitos con techos móviles para pasar del día a la noche en cuestión de segundos?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Flipo con Bernie y sus maravillosas ideas:
> Primero fueron los neumáticos que no se cambiaban, después los depósitos que no repostaban, lo del KERS (no el verdadero), las carreras nocturas, ahora lo de la lluvia artificial...
> 
> *¿Cual será la próxima idea del abuelo? ¿Controlar el día y la noche?* 
> 
> *¿Cerrará los circuitos con techos móviles para pasar del día a la noche en cuestión de segundos?*


Shhhh, calla, no le des más ideas.

----------


## ben-amar

Todo esto no son mas que tonterias. :Confused: 
Lo unico que hace falta en los circuitos es..........................hielo en las curvas :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Lo unico que hace falta en los circuitos es..........................hielo en las curvas


Jajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , pues ya sería lo que nos faltaba  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Íbamos a tomarnos valerianas pero a granel... :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Todo esto no son mas que tonterias. Lo unico que hace falta en los circuitos es..........................*hielo en las curvas*





> Jajaja , *pues ya sería lo que nos faltaba* 
> 
> Íbamos a tomarnos valerianas pero a granel...


Eso, eso, que se dejen de lluvias artificiales y de controlar el tiempo, y que congelen el asfalto después de darle un manguerazo, verás que carrera más divertida.
Gana el que le de una vuelta completa sin dañar el coche, ya que salirse va a ser imposible :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Eso, eso, que se dejen de lluvias artificiales y de controlar el tiempo, y que congelen el asfalto después de darle un manguerazo, verás que carrera más divertida.
> Gana el que le de una vuelta completa sin dañar el coche, ya que salirse va a ser imposible.


Pues... Buemi, compañero de fatigas de Alguersuari, ya se está entrenando con su Reb Bull sobre hielo, mira este video, rodando en el circuito de Canadá, todo helado  :Smile: :

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtLVeGKBp-w[/ame]

A partir del minuto 1 aparece el bicho..., pues no rueda nada mal ese bicho sobre el hielo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luján

Hombre, yo la turbina decía de ponerla perpendicular al trazado, para pegar unos ramalazos de viento que ni un Huracán Cat.5.

Ya hay coches con una de esas como motor, y motores cohete también

(http://avances-tecnologicos.euroresi...del-mundo.html)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Hombre, yo la turbina decía de ponerla perpendicular al trazado, para pegar unos ramalazos de viento que ni un Huracán Cat.5.
> 
> Ya hay coches con una de esas como motor, y motores cohete también
> 
> (http://avances-tecnologicos.euroresi...del-mundo.html)


Ese bicho me gustaría a mí verlo en el Infierno Verde, o también por las calles de Mónaco, a ver que tal se maneja en uno de esos dos circuitos... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Ese bicho me gustaría a mí verlo en el Infierno Verde, o también por las calles de Mónaco, a ver que tal se maneja en uno de esos dos circuitos...


A este, o le pones un desierto como Salt Lake o Mojave o no tiene nada que hacer. No sabe dar las curvas. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> http://www.hoy.es/v/20110306/deporte...-20110306.html
> *¿Te gusta conducir?*
> 
> *Extremadura tiene su propia Fórmula 1, un campeonato online auspiciado por primera vez por una federación.*
> 
> La respuesta al interrogante que se hacía el conocido anuncio de una marca de automóviles sólo puede ser pronunciado de forma afirmativa por los protagonistas de esta historia. Les encanta conducir, y si puede ser un monoplaza de la Fórmula 1, pues mejor. Pero pilotarlos es coto privado de unos pocos virtuosos del volante como nuestro Fernando Alonso, así que los hermanos Muñoz intentan aproximarse al máximo a las sensaciones que experimenta el asturiano sobre el asfalto. Uno de ellos, Juan Ramón, es asiduo de las carreras online y un buen día pensó en organizar desde Extremadura un campeonato paralelo al Mundial que debió arrancar en Bahréin. 
> 
> El todopoderoso Ecclestone, patrón de la Fórmula 1, debería tomar nota, porque este aficionado extremeño se ha enfundado el traje de la FIA (Federación Internacional de Automovilismo) y ha logrado que su idea tenga aval oficial.
> 
> ...


Aquí algunas imágenes del invento: http://www.hoy.es/multimedia/fotos/u...formula-0.html

¿Os animáis?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

¡No  me digas que te has inscrito y que tenemos un piloto en embalses.net! :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Es un buen invento, si señor... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Yo tengo algo parecido con la Wii :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## ben-amar

Miércoles, 9/3/2011, 22:35 h
ELPAIS.COMDeportes
http://www.elpais.com/deportes/formula1
El español, de 40 años, regresa a McLaren, donde ya trabajó durante siete años, como piloto probador

ORIOL PUIGDEMONT - Montmeló - 09/03/2011
Con Jenson Button y Lewis Hamilton en el circuito de Montmeló peleándose con el nuevo McLaren MP4-26 -"en las primeras carreras del año no estaremos a la altura de Red Bull ni tampoco de Ferrari", dice-, la escudería de Woking ha anunciado esta tarde que ha llegado a un acuerdo con Pedro Martínez De la Rosa por tres años, para incorporarle como piloto de pruebas y reserva. Empieza aquí la segunda etapa del español en el equipo británico, con el que ya estuvo durante siete años, entre 2003 y 2009. Su principal función será la de desarrollar el nuevo monoplaza que conducirán Button y Lewis Hamilton, un bólido que, según reconocen los propios pilotos, no está al nivel que cabría esperar. En ese sentido, De la Rosa volverá a pasarse largas jornadas en el simulador que la estructura tiene instalado en el McLaren Technology.
"He estado en más equipos, pero es en McLaren donde me siento como en casa", explica De la Rosa, de 40 años, que la temporada pasada corrió para Sauber hasta que Peter, el patrón del equipo, decidió sustituirle por Nick Heidfeld a falta de cinco grandes premios para el final. "Lewis y Jenson están llevando a cabo un muy buen trabajo, y el mío consistirá en tratar de sacar el máximo rendimiento del coche, de los ingenieros y de los recursos que tenemos en el McLaren Technology Centre", ha asegurado el catalán. "Estamos encantados de que Pedro regrese a McLaren. Viene con más experiencia y motivación, y su preocupación por los detalles es la de siempre", le ha piropeado Martin Whitmarsh, su nuevo jefe.

La temporada pasada corrió en Sauber hasta que dejó su volante a Heidfeld en las últimas cinco carreras. En ese momento era el undécimo clasificado en el Mundial, con 19 puntos. A finales del año pasado fue probador para la marca de neumáticos Pirelli y fue "embajador" del Santander para captar clientes ricos.

El catalán ha competido en 84 Grandes Premios como piloto oficial con las escuderías Arrows, Jaguar, McLaren-Mercedes y BMW-Sauber. Ha participado, además, en 361 días de test a lo largo de su carrera -es, de hecho, el cuarto piloto en la historia de la Fórmula Uno, por detrás del italiano Luca Badoer (469), el austríaco Alex Wurz (382) y el italiano Jarno Trulli (381)-.

E Al lado de De la Rosa trabajará como segundo piloto de pruebas el británico Gary Paffett, campeón de la Fórmula 3 de su país en 2002.

----------


## ARAGORM

En los entrenamientos de Montmeló, hoy el mas rápido ha sido Sebastian Vettel.


Mejores tiempos:

1. Sebastian Vettel (ALE) Red Bull 1:21.865

2. Sebastien Buemi (SUI) Toro Rosso 1:22.396

3. Vitaly Petrov (RUS) Lotus-Renault 1:22.670

4. Lewis Hamilton (GBR) McLaren 1:22.888

5. Felipe Massa (BRA) Ferrari 1:23.324

6. Paul Di Resta (GBR) Force India 1:24.334

7. Kamui Kobayashi (JPN) Sauber 1:24.436

8. Nico Rosberg (ALE) Mercedes 1:25.807

9. Jarno Trulli (ITA) Lotus 1:26.090

10. Pastor Maldonado (VEN) Williams 1:26.989

11. Jerome D''Ambrosio (BEL) Virgin 1:28.982. 

El español Fernando Alonso se pondrá a los mandos del Ferrari el viernes y el sábado, en las dos últimas sesiones en las que el asturiano rodará antes de arrancar el mundial a finales de marzo.
Fuente:
http://www.as.com/motor/articulo/vet...asdasmot_8/Tes

----------


## embalses al 100%

Joer con el toro Rosso y el Lotus, 2º y 3º...
Creo que va a ser un buen mundial... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luján

> Joer con el toro Rosso y el Lotus, 2º y 3º...
> Creo que va a ser un buen mundial...


Sólo son pruebas.

Cuando comiencen las carreras volverán a su sitio. (desgraciadamente)

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Sólo son pruebas.
> 
> Cuando comiencen las carreras volverán a su sitio. (desgraciadamente)


Oooooo, ya tenía esperanzas de poder ver algún Hispania entre los 10 primeros  :Smile:  :Smile: .

----------


## embalses al 100%

*Una semana*,

para volver a "oler" a goma quemada, ver el color rojo de nuevo en el podio, ver esas espectaculares salidas, ese sufrimiento por la pole..., en fin demasiadas emociones para poder escribirlas.
Y antes de empezar, ya estoy que me como las uñas. 
Que ganas tengo... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

Yo ya me comprado un saco de valerianas a granel... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

El sofa ya esta debidamente situado para no perder detalle  :Big Grin: 
Solo falta que se enciendan los semaforos :Cool:

----------


## REEGE

Finalmente Pirelli ha confirmado los colores que utilizarán en las letras de los neumáticos de la F1 2011 para poder diferencia en cualquier momento qué neumáticos lleva cada monoplaza, lo cual creo que va a ayudar mucho a los tele-espectadores que seguimos desde nuestras casas la F1.

Pirelli además no sólo ha querido diferenciar con distintos colores, si no que han tratado de dar el color según la personalidad del neumático, es decir, el color, en teoría, plasmará el comportamiento que va a tener el tipo de compuesto.

Ya queda menos para poder ver esto y sobre todo para poder ver el comienzo de la temporada de F1 2011, en pocos días ya tenemos a los monoplazas y pilotos en Australia.

www.F1español.com

Una curiosa página para seguir todo lo referente a la F1

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vamos a tener que aprendernos la tablita de memoria :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .
hoy ya he visto los primeros anuncios en la tele, y me he llevado la sorpresa(no me acordaba), que para ver la 1ª y tan esperada carrera de F1, voy a tenerme que pegar un buen madrugón, pues el semáforo se apaga a las 08:090 hora española.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> voy a tenerme que pegar un buen madrugón, pues el semáforo se apaga a las 08:090 hora española.


Hay otra solución, sigue mi método... es decir, no te acuestes  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Y sino, pues fácil, te vas, llegas a las 7 de la mañana, te compras unos churritos de vuelta a casa, y te los comes mientras ves la carrera, y de paso, pues te vas espabilando la mona  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

F. Lázaro... siempre pensando en lo mismo... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Pero que Embalses al 100% no bebe... :Stick Out Tongue: 
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> F. Lázaro... siempre pensando en lo mismo...
> Pero que Embalses al 100% no bebe...


¿Y tú que sabes?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

A lo peor sí (aunque no debiera).

¿A las 8:00? Eso no es nada. A esas horas estoy yo todos los días ya en el curro y los fines de semana en pie para ir a comprar (sábado) o de pateo (domingos)

De todos modos: Quien algo quiere, algo le cuesta. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luján

Noticia en 20minutos.es: http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/9962...i/coche/lento/




> *Ferrari reconoce que su actual monoplaza es más lento que el del año pasado*
> 
>   	 		Ferrari (EFE)
>  		Ampliar 	  
> Así lo dice el director técnico de la escudería italiana.Precisa que la pérdida de velocidad afecta a todos los equipos.Felipa Massa se quejó del comportamiento del nuevo F150º Italia.
> 
>   	 	EFE. 22.03.2011 - 12.26h  	 		El *director técnico de la escudería italiana de Fórmula 1 Ferrari*,  Aldo Costa, reconoce que su actual monoplaza, el F150º Italia, es más  lento que el F10 de la temporada pasada, aunque precisa que la pérdida  de velocidad afecta a todos los equipos del campeonato. 
> 
> El F150º "*no es más rápido, sino menos, como los otros coches*, porque la eliminación del doble difusor se nota", afirma Costa en una entrevista que publica hoy el diario deportivo italiano _Corriere dello Sport_. 
> ...

----------


## Luján

Otra noticia del 20minutos: http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/9959...ormula-1/2011/




> *Los neumáticos son la clave del nuevo Mundial de Fórmula 1*
> 
>                Un mecánico de Red Bull carga con un neumático de lluvia. (ARCHIVO)
>          Ampliar       
> Las nuevas gomas se degradan rápido y provocarán más paradas en boxes.El alerón móvil y el KERS aumentarán el espectáculo de las carreras.Varios cambios en la normativa para la temporada que arranca este fin de semana.
> 
>            J.ALCUTÉN. 22.03.2011 - 07.25h               Las escuderías de *Fórmula 1* ya están descargando material en el circuito de Melbourne donde este fin de semana arranca, por fin, el *Mundial*. Una temporada cargada de novedades para aumentar el espectáculo sobre el asfalto:
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Luján

Y otra más: http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/9956...errari/rapido/




> *Massa cree que el nuevo Ferrari es fiable, pero que debe ser más rápido para esta temporada*
> 
>   	 		El piloto brasileño de Ferrari, Felipe Massa. (EFE)
>  		Ampliar 	  
> El brasileño está impaciente por iniciar la temporada en el GP de Australia.Considera que las nuevas normas harán más espectacular la temporada.Este fin de semana comienza el Mundial de Fórmula 1 en Albert Park.
> 
> EFE. 21.03.2011 - 17.44h  	 		El piloto brasileño de Fórmula 1 *Felipe Massa* ha asegurado este lunes en su blog que el coche de su escudería, la italiana *Ferrari*, es un monoplaza "fiable", aunque ha reconocido que todavía se debe trabajar más para mejorar su velocidad. 
> 
> "El coche parece fiable, pero no es suficiente: *es necesario que también sea rápido*",  ha insistido el brasileño en su bitácora, en la que también ha escrito  que tanto él como Ferrari se encuentran "preparados" y "optimistas" ante  el Mundial que comienza el próximo domingo en Melburne (Australia).
> ...

----------


## Luján

En la sexta.com se puede leer esta noticia: http://www.lasextadeportes.com/formu...colores/338831




> *Pirelli utilizará un nuevo código de colores*
> 
> 
> "Los colores reflejan la personalidad de cada una de las cubiertas" informan desde Pirelli
> 
> *La marca de neumáticos italiana Pirelli,  suministradora única del Mundial de Fórmula 1 a partir de este año, ha  informado de que utilizará un nuevo código de colores para identificar  con más facilidad los diferentes tipos de cubiertas.*
> 
>                                         La empresa ha revelado que "el marcaje lateral de los seis  modelos de neumáticos Pirelli PZero tendrá un color distintivo", y  agrega que en las tres primeras pruebas de la temporada sólo se  ofrecerán *dos tipos de neumáticos lisos* ('slick'), el principal y el opcional, además de los intermedios y los de lluvia.
> 
> ...


Así pues:

Lluvia Extrema
Intermedios
Superblandos
Blandos
Medios (blanco, si lo pongo no se leería  :Stick Out Tongue: )
Duros

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Hay otra solución, sigue mi método... es decir, no te acuestes 
> 
> Y sino, pues fácil, te vas, llegas a las 7 de la mañana, te compras unos churritos de vuelta a casa, y te los comes mientras ves la carrera, y de paso, *pues te vas espabilando la mona*





> F. Lázaro... siempre pensando en lo mismo...
> *Pero que Embalses al 100% no bebe*...





> ]¿Y tú que sabes?[/B] 
> 
> A lo peor sí (aunque no debiera).
> De todos modos: Quien algo quiere, algo le cuesta.


Cada cosa a su tiempo... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Aunque lo de los churros, eso suena bien... :Big Grin: .
Bueno, como dice Luján, para algo están los despertadores.

----------


## Luján

Quedan menos de 2 días para que empiecen a rodar los F1 por la pista australiana.

Concretamente, a la hora de escribir estas letras quedan 1 día, 17 horas 35 minutos 0 segundos

EDIT:

Horario (peninsular) del 
*2011 FORMULA 1 QANTAS AUSTRALIAN GRAND PRIX*

Practice 1:                                                                                                                   Fri 02:30
Practice 2:                                                                                                                   Fri 06:30
Practice 3: Sat 04:00
Qualifying:                                                                                                                   Sat 07:00
Race:                                                                                                                   Sun 08:00

Web del circuito en F1.com: http://www.formula1.com/races/in_det...t_diagram.html

58 vueltas a un trazado de 5303metros de longitud, para un total de 307.574Km de carrera.

El récord de la pista lo tiene M. Schummacher con 1'24.125'' desde 2004.

----------


## Luján

Cómo se verán los colores de las ruedas:


fuente: www.f1.com: http://www.formula1.com/news/headlin...1/3/11829.html

Por cierto, que se ve que es la misma rueda con los colores cambiados en Photoshop  :Cool:

----------


## REEGE

¡307.574Km de carrera!
Con un poco más llegan a la Super Luna... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Y cuantos días, decís que dura la carrera???????? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
No, ya en serio... más de 307kms, no está nada mal para ser la primera!!!
Un saludo Luján... y éste año haber que reportaje nos haces, porque irán a Valencia, no???

----------


## Luján

> ¡307.574Km de carrera!
> Con un poco más llegan a la Super Luna...
> Y cuantos días, decís que dura la carrera????????
> No, ya en serio... más de 307kms, no está nada mal para ser la primera!!!
> Un saludo Luján... y éste año haber que reportaje nos haces, porque irán a Valencia, no???


Tengo la costumbre de usar el punto como símbolo decimal, aún sabiendo que en Español el símbolo correcto es la coma. Deformación profesional.

Todas las carreras andan por los 305-310Km, para que duren más de hora y media.

La F1 irá a Valencia, pero yo no estaré allí. Recuerda que me he mudado.

----------


## Luján

Estos son los tiempos de los entrenamientos libres del viernes.

*Sesión 1:*

*Pos                    * No*                    Driver                    * Team *Time/Retired* Gap                     Laps
*1            * 2             *Mark Webber* RBR-Renault *                                       1:26.831                                                                          * # 20
*2            * 1             *Sebastian Vettel* RBR-Renault *                                       1:27.158* 0.327             19
*3            * 5             *Fernando Alonso* Ferrari *                                       1:27.749* 0.918             20
*4            * 8             *Nico Rosberg* Mercedes GP *                                       1:28.152* 1.321             16
*5            * 11             *Rubens Barrichello* Williams-Cosworth *                                       1:28.430* 1.599             24
*6            * 4             *Jenson Button* McLaren-Mercedes *                                       1:28.440* 1.609             29
*7            * 3             *Lewis Hamilton* McLaren-Mercedes *                                       1:28.483* 1.652             26
*8            * 7             *Michael Schumacher* Mercedes GP *                                       1:28.690* 1.859             14
*9            * 16             *Kamui Kobayashi* Sauber-Ferrari *                                       1:28.725* 1.894             13
*10            * 10             *Vitaly Petrov* Renault *                                       1:28.765* 1.934             15
*11            * 6             *Felipe Massa* Ferrari *                                       1:28.842* 2.011             20
*12            * 9             *Nick Heidfeld* Renault *                                       1:28.928* 2.097             14
*13            * 14             *Adrian Sutil* Force India-Mercedes *                                       1:29.314* 2.483             19
*14            * 18             *Sebastien Buemi* STR-Ferrari *                                       1:29.328* 2.497             21
*15            * 12             *Pastor Maldonado* Williams-Cosworth *                                       1:29.403* 2.572             24
*16            * 19             *Daniel Ricciardo* STR-Ferrari *                                       1:29.468* 2.637             23
*17            * 17             *Sergio Perez* Sauber-Ferrari *                                       1:29.643* 2.812 18
*18            * 15             *Nico Hulkenberg* Force India-Mercedes *                                       1:31.002* 4.171             20
*19            * 20             *Heikki Kovalainen* Lotus-Renault *                                       1:32.428* 5.597             13
*20            * 25             *Jerome d'Ambrosio* Virgin-Cosworth *                                       1:35.282* 8.451             17
*21            * 24             *Timo Glock* Virgin-Cosworth *                                       1:35.289* 8.458             15
*22            * 21             *Karun Chandhok* Lotus-Renault *                                       No time                                                                          * # 1
*23            * 22             *Narain Karthikeyan* HRT-Cosworth *                                       No time                                                                          * # 0
*24            * 23             *Vitantonio Liuzzi* HRT-Cosworth *                                       No time                                                                          * # 0
*
Sesión 2:*

*Pos                    * No*                    Driver                    * Team *Time/Retired* Gap                     Laps
*1            * 4             *Jenson Button* McLaren-Mercedes *                                       1:25.854                                                                          * # 32
*2            * 3             *Lewis Hamilton* McLaren-Mercedes *                                       1:25.986* 0.132             31
*3            * 5             *Fernando Alonso* Ferrari *                                       1:26.001* 0.147             28
*4            * 1             *Sebastian Vettel* RBR-Renault *                                       1:26.014* 0.160             35
*5            * 2             *Mark Webber* RBR-Renault *                                       1:26.283* 0.429             33
*6            * 7             *Michael Schumacher* Mercedes GP *                                       1:26.590* 0.736             31
*7            * 6             *Felipe Massa* Ferrari *                                       1:26.789* 0.935             34
*8            * 17             *Sergio Perez* Sauber-Ferrari *                                       1:27.101* 1.247             39
*9            * 11             *Rubens Barrichello* Williams-Cosworth *                                       1:27.280* 1.426             34
*10            * 8             *Nico Rosberg* Mercedes GP *                                       1:27.448* 1.594             23
*11            * 19             *Jaime Alguersuari* STR-Ferrari *                                       1:27.525* 1.671             31
*12            * 10             *Vitaly Petrov* Renault *                                       1:27.528* 1.674             29
*13            * 9             *Nick Heidfeld* Renault *                                       1:27.536* 1.682             22
*14            * 18             *Sebastien Buemi* STR-Ferrari *                                       1:27.697* 1.843             30
*15            * 16             *Kamui Kobayashi* Sauber-Ferrari *                                       1:28.095* 2.241             35
*16            * 15             *Paul di Resta* Force India-Mercedes *                                       1:28.376* 2.522             33
*17            * 14             *Adrian Sutil* Force India-Mercedes *                                       1:28.583* 2.729             31
*18            * 12             *Pastor Maldonado* Williams-Cosworth *                                       1:29.386* 3.532             29
*19            * 20             *Heikki Kovalainen* Lotus-Renault *                                       1:30.829* 4.975             22
*20            * 21             *Jarno Trulli* Lotus-Renault *                                       1:30.912* 5.058             23
*21            * 25             *Jerome d'Ambrosio* Virgin-Cosworth *                                       1:32.106* 6.252             36
*22            * 24             *Timo Glock* Virgin-Cosworth *                                       1:32.135* 6.281             30
*23            * 23             *Vitantonio Liuzzi* HRT-Cosworth *                                       No time                                                                          * # 1
*24            * 22             *Narain Karthikeyan* HRT-Cosworth *                                       No time* # 0

----------


## embalses al 100%

Parece que Alonso se afianza a la 3ª plaza.
Si empieza así... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## ben-amar

> Parece que Alonso se afianza a la 3ª plaza.
> Si empieza así....


No es mal comienzo  :Smile: , pero esto solo son los entrenamientos libres  :Cool:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Parece que este año tendremos otro sitio aparte de La Sexta, en donde van a televisar la F1: Marca tv :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## perdiguera

> Parece que este año tendremos otro sitio aparte de La Sexta, en donde van a televisar la F1: Marca tv.


No te equivoques, es lo mismo.
Mediapro, la Sexta, Marca y el Mundo es lo mismo.
Hay que tener en cuenta, por los cambios en las dos primeras posiciones, que son entrenamientos libres, nada tiene que ver con los oficiales y mucho menos con la carrera.
Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Habéis visto lo de las ruedas duras?

Anoche, de madrugada, a eso de las 3 y media, estuve viendo la 1ª sesión de libres de Australia...

Sacaron una imagen de Vettel en el box a mitad de la sesión más o menos, enfocaron a la rueda delantera izquierda del Red Bull, era la rueda "dura" ya que se veía la banda de color plata, y la rueda, estaba *destrozada*, pero destrozada, era impresionante  :EEK!: . El mecánico tapando la rueda con la manta térmica a toda velocidad, no se si para calentarlas, o para tapar las ruedas lo antes posible para que nadie viera el estado en el que estaba la rueda.

Ojito con esto, pero si las ruedas duras se destrozan... no me quiero ni imaginar con las blandas. 

Espero que sea algo inusual y la carrera no sea así, porque como ese problema lo tengan todos los coches, tela.

A ver que tal se da esta noche los últimos libres y la clasifica  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luján

> Habéis visto lo de las ruedas duras?
> 
> Anoche, de madrugada, a eso de las 3 y media, estuve viendo la 1ª sesión de libres de Australia...
> 
> Sacaron una imagen de Vettel en el box a mitad de la sesión más o menos, enfocaron a la rueda delantera izquierda del Red Bull, era la rueda "dura" ya que se veía la banda de color plata, y la rueda, estaba *destrozada*, pero destrozada, era impresionante . El mecánico tapando la rueda con la manta térmica a toda velocidad, no se si para calentarlas, o para tapar las ruedas lo antes posible para que nadie viera el estado en el que estaba la rueda.
> 
> Ojito con esto, pero si las ruedas duras se destrozan... no me quiero ni imaginar con las blandas. 
> 
> Espero que sea algo inusual y la carrera no sea así, porque como ese problema lo tengan todos los coches, tela.
> ...



Ya lo dijo Pirelli, habrá que hacer 3 o 4 cambios por carrera. Y las blandas no duran más de 15 vueltas.

Me da que las posibles estrategias serán:

a) Salir con superblandas para ganar o mantener posición -> cambiar a duras para mantener ritmo -> volver a poner duras para conseguir llegar a más de mitad de carrera -> poner blandas para acabar en sprint con el depósito vacío

b) Salir con superblandas para ganar o mantener posición -> cambiar a superduras y rezar para ahorrar un cambio -> poner blandas para acabar al sprint

c) Salir con duras y sacrificar posiciones -> cambiar a blandas para adelantar a los que van con duras -> poner de nuevo blandas para acabar al sprint

d) (la que harán los estrategas de Alonso) Salir con duras para aguantar mejor el depósito lleno mientras todos pasan como cohetes -> poner antes de tiempo unas blandas que se desgastarán rápido con el coche a medio peso sin ganar posición -> como las blandas no funcionarán, volver a las duras para evitar que el coche se vaya contra el muro. Resultado final: Alonso 9º y quejándose de lo mal que le van los Pirelli al Ferrari.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hablando de ruedas, eso de 3 o 4 paradas, no ha sido para tanto. Uno de los nuevos pilotos ha parado tan solo una vez, y Petrov con el Renault, ha conseguido su primer podio. Un carrera con pocos incidentes, sin SC, 3 Drives Throug, los Sauber descalificados y Vettel su 1ª victoria. Y como no sufriendo... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

1-Vettle
2-Halminton
3-Petrov
4-Alonso
5-Webber
...

----------


## Luján

> Hablando de ruedas, eso de 3 o 4 paradas, no ha sido para tanto. Uno de los nuevos pilotos ha parado tan solo una vez, y Petrov con el Renault, ha conseguido su primer podio. Un carrera con pocos incidentes, sin SC, 3 Drives Throug, los Sauber descalificados y Vettel su 1ª victoria. Y como no sufriendo....
> 
> 1-Vettle
> 2-Halminton
> 3-Petrov
> 4-Alonso
> 5-Webber
> ...


Te has olvidado poner que los Hispania RT no pudieron ni salir.

Un fallo de Alonso en la salida le impidió estar luchando por algo más, pero la maniobra de Button intentando adelantar a Massa al comienzo de carrera fue bien aprovechada por los de Ferrari, al adelantar Alonso a Massa tras el adelantamiento ilegal de Button al brasileño.

Al ser un adelantamiento ilegal, Button debería haberle devuelto la posición a Massa, pero como éste ya había sido adelantado por Alonso y además entró a cambiar las ruedas poco después, Los comisarios sancionaron a Button con un Drive-Trough, que le relegó a posiciones intermedias.

Al parecer, los Sauber fueron descalificados por infringir las normativa concerniente al alerón trasero.

Vettel ha sido inalcanzable, incluso sin llevar KERS y sin usar el DRS (ya que al ir primero no puede adelantar a nadie para usarlo)

Se demuetra que los motores Renault corren, y mucho. Recordemos que RedBull lleva los mismos motores que Renalut.

Resultados compeltos: (http://www.formula1.com/results/season/2011/844/)

*Pos*                     No                     Driver                     Team                                                               Laps Time/Retired                                                               Grid                     *Pts*
*1*             1             Sebastian Vettel RBR-Renault                                       58                           1:29:30.259                                                 1 *            25*
*2*             3             Lewis Hamilton McLaren-Mercedes                                       58                           +22.2 secs                                                 2 *            18*
*3*             10             Vitaly Petrov Renault                                       58                           +30.5 secs                                                 6 *            15*
*4*             5             Fernando Alonso Ferrari                                       58                           +31.7 secs                                                 5 *            12*
*5*             2             Mark Webber RBR-Renault                                       58                           +38.1 secs                                                 3 *            10*
*6*             4             Jenson Button McLaren-Mercedes                                       58                           +54.3 secs                                                 4             *8*
*7*             6             Felipe Massa Ferrari                                       58                           +85.1 secs                                                 8             *6*
*8*             18             Sebastien Buemi STR-Ferrari                                       57                           +1 Lap                                                 10             *4*
*9*             14             Adrian Sutil Force India-Mercedes                                       57                           +1 Lap                                                 16             *2*
*10*             15             Paul di Resta Force India-Mercedes                                       57                           +1 Lap                                                 14             *1*
*11*             19             Jaime Alguersuari STR-Ferrari                                       57                           +1 Lap                                                 12
*12*             9             Nick Heidfeld Renault                                       57                           +1 Lap                                                 18
*13*             21             Jarno Trulli Lotus-Renault                                       56                           +2 Laps                                                 20
*14*             25             Jerome d'Ambrosio Virgin-Cosworth                                       54                           +4 Laps                                                 22
*NC*             24             Timo Glock Virgin-Cosworth                                       49                           +9 Laps                                                 21
*DSQ*             17             Sergio Perez Sauber-Ferrari                                       58                           +65.8 secs                                                 13
*DSQ*             16             Kamui Kobayashi Sauber-Ferrari                                       58                           +76.8 secs                                                 9
*Ret*             11             Rubens Barrichello Williams-Cosworth                                       48                           Transmission                                                 17
*Ret*             8             Nico Rosberg Mercedes GP                                       22                           Accident damage                                                 7
*Ret*             20             Heikki Kovalainen Lotus-Renault                                       19                           Water leak                                                 19
*Ret*             7             Michael Schumacher Mercedes GP                                       19                           Puncture damage                                                 11
*Ret*             12             Pastor Maldonado Williams-Cosworth                                       9                           Transmission                                                 15
                                                                                                                                         Perez and Kobayashi originally finished seventh and eighth, but were disqualified for rear wing infringements.


Próxima carrera, Malasia. En 2 semanas.

Aquí sí que parece que los compuestos de los neumáticos se degradarán más, al hacer mucho más calor y humedad que en Australia. La temperatura de la pista en Melbourne fue de unos 19ºC. En Malasia se esperan cerca de 40ºC.

----------


## Luján

Horario del 2011 FORMULA 1 PETRONAS MALAYSIA GRAND PRIX (hora peninsular) con previsión meteorológica

*Fri 08 April 2011* -> Tormenta, 24-32ºC
Practice 1         04:00 - 05:30
Practice 2         08:00 - 09:30

*Sat 09 April 2011* -> Tormenta, 24-31ºC
Practice 3         07:00 - 08:00
Qualifying         10:00
*
Sun 10 April 2011* -> Tormenta, 24-32ºC
Race         10:00


Parece que veremos en funcionamiento los neumáticos azules, o más bien los naranjas y al menos no tendremos que madrugar mucho.

Quedan 2 días y 17 horas para que comiencen los entrenamientos.

----------


## REEGE

A los pilotos les fastidia mucho las malas condiciones meteorológicas, pero la verdad es que una carrera con lluvia y cambios en el asfalto... como que se hace entretenida!!!
Un saludo y que se cumplan esos cambios de neumáticos... :EEK!:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Como se cumplan las predicciones de lluvia durante la carrera, creo que va a ser una de esas carreras en las que solo van a quedar 7 u 8 coches :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Luján

> Como se cumplan las predicciones de lluvia durante la carrera, creo que va a ser una de esas carreras en las que solo van a quedar 7 u 8 coches.


O a lo peor ni se termina la carrera, como hace 2 años, de la tromba de agua que cayó.

----------


## Luján

Los primeros entrenamientos libres del viernes en el GP de Malasia han sido en seco, y estos han sido los resultados:

*Sesión 1:*

*Pos*                     No *                    Driver*                     Team*                                                                                    Time/Retired*                                                                                                         Gap                     Laps
*1*             2             *Mark Webber* RBR-Renault *                                       1:37.651* *                                                                          22
*2*             3             *Lewis Hamilton* McLaren-Mercedes *                                       1:39.316*                                                                           1.665             16
*3*             7             *Michael Schumacher* Mercedes *                                       1:39.791*                                                                           2.140             29
*4*             15             *Nico Hulkenberg* Force India-Mercedes *                                       1:40.377*                                                                           2.726             23
*5*             12             *Pastor Maldonado* Williams-Cosworth *                                       1:40.443*                                                                           2.792             31
*6*             6             *Felipe Massa* Ferrari *                                       1:40.453*                                                                           2.802             22
*7*             9             *Nick Heidfeld* Renault *                                       1:40.525*                                                                           2.874             6
*8*             11             *Rubens Barrichello* Williams-Cosworth *                                       1:40.581*                                                                           2.930             21
*9*             5             *Fernando Alonso* Ferrari *                                       1:40.601*                                                                           2.950             23
*10*             8             *Nico Rosberg* Mercedes *                                       1:40.646*                                                                           2.995             29
*11*             14             *Adrian Sutil* Force India-Mercedes *                                       1:40.734*                                                                           3.083             21
*12*             18             *Daniel Ricciardo* STR-Ferrari *                                       1:40.748*                                                                           3.097             23
*13*             19             *Jaime Alguersuari* STR-Ferrari *                                       1:40.770*                                                                           3.119             24
*14*             16             *Kamui Kobayashi* Sauber-Ferrari *                                       1:40.872*                                                                           3.221             27
*15*             4             *Jenson Button* McLaren-Mercedes *                                       1:40.927*                                                                           3.276             16
*16*             21             *Jarno Trulli* Lotus-Renault *                                       1:41.620*                                                                           3.969             21
*17*             1             *Sebastian Vettel* RBR-Renault *                                       1:41.627*                                                                           3.976             18
*18*             17             *Sergio Perez* Sauber-Ferrari *                                       1:41.642*                                                                           3.991             24
*19*             24             *Timo Glock* Virgin-Cosworth *                                       1:42.154*                                                                           4.503             18
*20*             25             *Jerome d'Ambrosio* Virgin-Cosworth *                                       1:42.540*                                                                           4.889             20
*21*             20             *Davide Valsecchi*  Lotus-Renault *                                       1:44.054*                                                                           6.403             18
*22*             23             *Vitantonio Liuzzi* HRT-Cosworth *                                       1:45.228*                                                                           7.577             20
*23*             22             *Narain Karthikeyan* HRT-Cosworth *                                       1:46.267*                                                                           8.616             10
*24*             10             *Vitaly Petrov* Renault *                                       1:47.932*                                                                           10.281             4

*Sesión 2:*

*Pos*                     No *                    Driver*                     Team*                                                                                    Time/Retired*                                                                                                         Gap                     Laps
*1*             2             *Mark Webber* RBR-Renault *1:36.876* * 24
*2*             4             *Jenson Button* McLaren-Mercedes *                                       1:36.881*                                                                           0.005             30
*3*             3             *Lewis Hamilton* McLaren-Mercedes *                                       1:37.010*                                                                           0.134             23
*4*             1             *Sebastian Vettel* RBR-Renault *                                       1:37.090*                                                                           0.214             30
*5*             7             *Michael Schumacher* Mercedes *                                       1:38.088*                                                                           1.212             26
*6*             6             *Felipe Massa* Ferrari *                                       1:38.089*                                                                           1.213             31
*7*             8             *Nico Rosberg* Mercedes *                                       1:38.565*                                                                           1.689             25
*8*             9             *Nick Heidfeld* Renault *                                       1:38.570*                                                                           1.694             16
*9*             5             *Fernando Alonso* Ferrari *                                       1:38.583*                                                                           1.707             27
*10*             19             *Jaime Alguersuari* STR-Ferrari *                                       1:38.846*                                                                           1.970             31
*11*             12             *Pastor Maldonado* Williams-Cosworth *                                       1:38.968*                                                                           2.092             25
*12*             11             *Rubens Barrichello* Williams-Cosworth *                                       1:39.187*                                                                           2.311             30
*13*             10             *Vitaly Petrov* Renault *                                       1:39.267*                                                                           2.391             17
*14*             16             *Kamui Kobayashi* Sauber-Ferrari *                                       1:39.398*                                                                           2.522             29
*15*             17             *Sergio Perez* Sauber-Ferrari *                                       1:39.603*                                                                           2.727             34
*16*             15             *Paul di Resta* Force India-Mercedes *                                       1:39.625*                                                                           2.749             31
*17*             14             *Adrian Sutil* Force India-Mercedes *                                       1:39.809*                                                                           2.933             28
*18*             18             *Sebastien Buemi* STR-Ferrari *                                       1:40.115*                                                                           3.239             31
*19*             24             *Timo Glock* Virgin-Cosworth *                                       1:40.866*                                                                           3.990             24
*20*             21             *Jarno Trulli* Lotus-Renault *                                       1:41.890*                                                                           5.014             19
*21*             22             *Narain Karthikeyan* HRT-Cosworth *                                       1:43.197*                                                                           6.321             15
*22*             23             *Vitantonio Liuzzi* HRT-Cosworth *                                       1:43.991*                                                                           7.115             14
*23*             20             *Heikki Kovalainen* Lotus-Renault *                                       1:44.886*                                                                           8.010             4
*24*             25             *Jerome d'Ambrosio* Virgin-Cosworth *                                       No time*

----------


## REEGE

Parece que no empieza muy bien la cosa para los nuestros...(Los de Rojo) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Esperemos que espabilen para la carrera!!! :Embarrassment:

----------


## embalses al 100%

9º y 9º :Frown: .
Serán pruebas, pero creo que si no llueve de cara a la clasificatoria y a la carrera, vaos a Jaimito ganar, y vamos a rezar por que puntúen los nuestros :Frown: .

----------


## Luján

Resultado de la clasificación del GP de Malasia:



Buen puesto el 5º de Alonso.

Esta vez sí que parece que vaya a haber 3 o más cambios de ruedas, con la pista a más de 35ºC. Eso si no llueve, claro.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Resultado de la clasificación del GP de Malasia:
> 
> 
> 
> Buen puesto el 5º de Alonso.
> 
> Esta vez sí que parece que vaya a haber 3 o más cambios de ruedas, con la pista a más de 35ºC. Eso si no llueve, claro.



Bueno, ya estamos preparados para sufrir.
a ver como se da la carrera, espero que llueva.
¿Y viste lo de Buemi? Esos tornillos mal apretados...

----------


## Luján

> Bueno, ya estamos preparados para sufrir.
> a ver como se da la carrera, espero que llueva.
> ¿Y viste lo de Buemi? Esos tornillos mal apretados...


Me da que algún técnico de Toro Rosso le han apretado bien las clavijas.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Me da que algún técnico de Toro Rosso le han apretado bien las clavijas.


Como al que apretó la tuerca de Fernando... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .
Ahora estudiando a fondo la imagen, me ha dado cuenta que está el dorsal 25 y que falta el nº 13. Será algún error informatico digo yo :Confused: .

----------


## GEOMAN

Cada día entiendo menos esto de la Fórmula-1, tres cambios de ruedas,va a tener mas importancia el que tenga los cambiadores de ruedas mas eficientes. Y que si el coche de Fernado no está todo lo bién que se espera... ¿que gracia tiene ganar teniendo el coche mas rápido? Me gustaba mas cuando iba en el Renault y le ganaba a los Ferrari, McLaren, ect.

----------


## REEGE

Cuando corría en Renault esos años "gloriosos" se juntaba un gran coche y un gran piloto y ahora el coche no es bueno y Alonso seguro que también ha bajado sus "prestaciones"...
De todas formas éste deporte, con tantos cambios cada año, no mejora de cara al espectador... 
Es una opinión mía... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luján

> Como al que apretó la tuerca de Fernando....
> Ahora estudiando a fondo la imagen, me ha dado cuenta que está el dorsal 25 y que falta el nº 13. Será algún error informatico digo yo.



Para nada.

En ninguna competición deportiva existe el dorsal 13, igual que tampoco existen las habitaciones 113, 213, etc. en los hoteles. Superstición.

Si tienes 24 coches, pero te falta el dorsal 13, lógicamente tienes qe poner el 25.

----------


## REEGE

> Para nada.
> 
> En ninguna competición deportiva existe el dorsal 13, igual que tampoco existen las habitaciones 113, 213, etc. en los hoteles. Superstición.


Pues ahora me entero... bueno pero será las de motor, ya que me suena ver jugadores de Fútbol, Balonmano etc... con el 13...
No????
Un saludo Luján.

----------


## santy

Creo que si REEGE, el otro día lo explicaban como anécdota en la retransmisión de las motos, nadie lleva el dorsal 13, ni quieren el box, ni las habitaciones de hotel con ese número.
Bueno, pues otra carrera a sufrir, al menos, a ver si esta vez puede hacer una buena salida :Cool:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Para nada.
> 
> En ninguna competición deportiva existe el dorsal 13, igual que tampoco existen las habitaciones 113, 213, etc. en los hoteles. Superstición.
> 
> Si tienes 24 coches, pero te falta el dorsal 13, lógicamente tienes qe poner el 25.


Pues ahora me entero... :EEK!:  :EEK!: .
Yo creía que era que el que lo haya hecho, se había saltado el nº.
Pues anda que...
En el fútbol, por ejemplo si conozco de jugadores que lo hayan llevado, aunque también hay muchos, que lo echan para atrás.

----------


## Luján

Si mal no recuerdo, aparte de toda la superstición que existe con el nº 13, es que es el número que llevaba un piloto cuando se mató. Recuerdo haber oído la anécdota en una retransmisión de fórmula uno hace ya años.

En el caso de las motos, como pueden elegir los números (en F1 no, se colocan por orden de clasificación de equipo el año anterior, excepto el 1 y el 2, que son para el piloto campeón y su compañero), sí que recuerdo a un piloto con el 13, pero fue sólo un año.

Como anécdotas de números en la F1, recuerdo que Damon Hill, en 1993, cuando ocupó el asiento que dejó libre como campeón de 1992 Nigel Mansell, no llevó el 1, sino el 0. Y repitió al año siguiente 1994, ya que, de nuevo, el campeón de 1993, Alain Prost, también dejó de competir.

----------


## Luján

Resultados de la carrera.

Ha sido una carrera interesante y entretenida. Al final no llovió.

Alonso quedó sexto, y no pudo adelantar a Hamilton porque le dejó de funcionar el DRS (alerón trasero móvil)

Pos                     No                     Driver                     Team                                                               Laps                                                               Time/Retired                                                               Grid                     Pts
1             1             Sebastian Vettel RBR-Renault                                       56                           1:37:39.832                                                 1             25
2             4             Jenson Button McLaren-Mercedes                                       56                           +3.2 secs                                                 4             18
3             9             Nick Heidfeld Renault                                       56                           +25.0 secs                                                 6             15
4             2             Mark Webber RBR-Renault                                       56                           +26.3 secs                                                 3             12
5             6             Felipe Massa Ferrari                                       56                           +36.9 secs                                                 7             10
6             5             Fernando Alonso Ferrari                                       56                           +37.2 secs                                                 5             8
7             3             Lewis Hamilton McLaren-Mercedes                                       56                           +49.9 secs                                                 2             6
8             16             Kamui Kobayashi Sauber-Ferrari                                       56                           +66.4 secs                                                 10             4
9             7             Michael Schumacher Mercedes                                       56                           +84.8 secs                                                 11             2
10             15             Paul di Resta Force India-Mercedes                                       56                           +91.5 secs                                                 14             1
11             14             Adrian Sutil Force India-Mercedes                                       55                           + 1 Lap                                                 17             
                                                                          12             8             Nico Rosberg Mercedes                                       55                           +1 Lap                                                 9             
                                                                          13             18             Sebastien Buemi STR-Ferrari                                       55                           +1 Lap                                                 12             
                                                                          14             19             Jaime Alguersuari STR-Ferrari                                       55                           +1 Lap                                                 13             
                                                                          15             20             Heikki Kovalainen Lotus-Renault                                       55                           +1 Lap                                                 19             
                                                                          16             24             Timo Glock Virgin-Cosworth                                       54                           +2 Laps                                                 21             
                                                                          17             10             Vitaly Petrov Renault                                       52                           +4 Laps                                                 8             
                                                                          Ret             23             Vitantonio Liuzzi HRT-Cosworth                                       46                           +10 Laps                                                 23             
                                                                          Ret             25             Jerome d'Ambrosio Virgin-Cosworth                                       42                           +14 Laps                                                 22             
                                                                          Ret             21             Jarno Trulli Lotus-Renault                                       31                           Clutch                                                 20             
                                                                          Ret             17             Sergio Perez Sauber-Ferrari                                       23                           +33 Laps                                                 16             
                                                                          Ret             11             Rubens Barrichello Williams-Cosworth                                       22                           +34 Laps                                                 15             
                                                                          Ret             22             Narain Karthikeyan HRT-Cosworth                                       14                           +42 Laps                                                 24             
                                                                          Ret             12             Pastor Maldonado Williams-Cosworth                                       8                           +48 Laps                                                 18

----------


## embalses al 100%

No pudo adelantar a Hamilton, pero ha quedado por delante gracias a unos problemas de neumaticos para Jaimito. Como dices una carrera muy entretenida, con muchos adelantamientos y cambios de posiciones. Si hubiera llovido, la que se habría montado...
Y además el accidente de Petrov... vaya salto que dió el coche :EEK!:  :EEK!: .

----------


## Luján

> No pudo adelantar a Hamilton, pero ha quedado por delante gracias a unos problemas de neumaticos para Jaimito. Como dices una carrera muy entretenida, con muchos adelantamientos y cambios de posiciones. Si hubiera llovido, la que se habría montado...
> Y además el accidente de Petrov... vaya salto que dió el coche.


Cuando vi en la repetición que se le había roto la barra de dirección, recordé el accidente de Senna. Me imagino que a él también.


En la repetición de la carrera pusieron un _banner_ diciendo que habían sancionado a Alonso y a Hamilton con 20 segundos a cada uno por provocar un accidente al español y por modificar la trazada en la recta al británico. Alonso no pierde pesoción, pero Hamilton pierde una, quedando definitivamente 8º.

----------


## REEGE

Ferrari quiere darle mejor coche a Alonso.
Fernando Alonso tendrá un coche más competitivo en el GP de China. Así lo quieren en la directiva de Ferrari, donde Stefano Domenicali ha llamado a filas a los suyos para ponerse las pilas de cara al próximo Gran Premio de F1.

El director deportivo de la escudería Ferrari, el italiano Stefano Domenicali, ha manifestado al finalizar el Gran Premio de Malasia que intentarán adelantar el desarrollo del 150º Italia, incluso para la próxima carrera en China.

"Debemos dar un fuerte impulso al desarrollo del monoplaza para recuperar el retraso que tenemos con los mejores: Intentaremos completar lo antes posible el trabajo de análisis de la aerodinámica del coche y anticipar lo mas posible algunos desarrollos, incluso para la próxima semana en China", ha explicado.

Domenicalli sabe que: "no podemos estar contentos del resultado de Malasia (Massa quinto y Alonso sexto) porque teníamos posibilidades de estar en el podio por culpa de dos incidentes ligados a la fiabilidad, uno el ala posterior móvil de Alonso y el otro un problema en la rueda anterior izquierda en la primera parada de Massa".

No se queja de sus pilotos
El director deportivo de Ferrari cree que: "es una pena porque el 150º Italia era muy competitivo en relación a la sesión de clasificación, como ya habíamos visto en Melbourne. Aunque Vettel era hoy inalcanzable, hemos podido luchar con todos los otros".

Por último, Domenicalli ha dicho: "Fernando y Felipe han realizado una gran carrera y tenemos que darles un coche mejor. Estamos en una situación en la que todo tiene que salir perfecto y optimizar el potencial que tenemos y hoy no lo hemos hecho y tenemos que hacer todo para que no se repitan estas cosas".

EFE / Eurosport .

----------


## Luján

Próxima carrera: China.

Este mismo fin de semana, horario: http://www.formula1.com/races/in_det...timetable.html

*Fri 15 April 2011*
Practice 1         04:00 - 05:30
Practice 2         08:00 - 09:30
*
Sat 16 April 2011*
Practice 3         05:00 - 06:00
Qualifying         08:00

*Sun 17 April 2011*
Race         09:00

Detalles del circuito: http://www.formula1.com/races/in_detail/china_848/

----------


## embalses al 100%

Este año no vamos a dar a basto con los madrugones :Frown:  :Frown: .

----------


## perdiguera

¿Cómo que es madrugar las 8 de la mañana?¡Esta juventud! :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

> ¿Cómo que es madrugar las 8 de la mañana?¡Esta juventud!


Hombre!, un sábado a las 8 y un domingo a las 9... como que pesa un poco.


Embalses al 100%, son las mismas carreras matutinas que el año pasado, y que el anterior. Aún así, siempre puedes verlas en diferido a las 14 por la tele o en cualquier momento en el ordenador.

----------


## Luján

Resultados oficiales de los entrenamientos del viernes:

Sesión 1:
Tiempos por vuelta: http://www.formula1.com/results/season/2011/848/6833/
Tiempos por sector: http://www.formula1.com/results/seas...tor_times.html
Velocidad máxima: http://www.formula1.com/results/seas...peed_trap.html

Sesión 2:
Tiempos por vuelta: http://www.formula1.com/results/season/2011/848/6834/
Tiempos por sector: http://www.formula1.com/results/seas...tor_times.html
Velocidad máxima: http://www.formula1.com/results/seas...peed_trap.html

----------


## Luján

Bueno bueno bueno!!!!


Los que vayan a ver la clasificación en diferido, que no sigan leyendo.


En la clasificación del GP de China, Webber se ha quedado en la Q1, por tanto fuera de la lucha por las primeras posiciones.


Aquí, los tiempos de la tercera sesión de libres: http://www.formula1.com/results/season/2011/848/6836/


EDIT:

Madre cómo está la clasificación.

Sorpresa en la Q2 también. Petrov se ha quedado sin coche en medio de la pista, lo qe ha provocado una bandera roja que ha dejado a muchos pilotos con muy pocas oportunidades de mejorar vuelta.

----------


## REEGE

QUINTO!!!!!!!!!!!!

Haber que tal la carrera, pero esto no ha hecho más que empezar y no parece competitivo el Ferrari... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luján

Tiempos de la clasificación:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Cada día se ven cosas más raras en la clasificación.
Webber se queda en la Q1, los Toro Rosso pasan a la Q3...

Creo que mañana va a ser una carrera bastante entretenida :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## ben-amar

Ya era hora de que nos divirtiesemos, hasta ahora todo habia seguido demasiado bien el guioon previsto.

----------


## santy

Lo de Weber, me ha llamado la atención, yo creo que en el equipo, por mucho que lo nieguen, le están tomando un poquito el pelo, pero lo que de verdad me ha sorprendido, ha sido lo de los toro rosso, me he alegrado mucho por Algersuari, a ver si le sale una buena carrera, y termina bien clasificado.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Luján

Bueno, Webber con problemas por el KERS que le ha fundido la centralita, por eso no ha tenido velocidad en la clasificación.

Hamilton casi no llega a la salida, hizo la vuelta de colocación en parrilla con medio motor al descubierto. Parece ser cosa de inyectores.

Alguersuari en un puesto que, desgraciadamente, no le pertenece.

Alonso abonado al 5º en parrilla.

Los Renault, que salen como cohetes.


La salida, en 1 minuto, va a estar curiosa de ver.

----------


## Luján

Resultados del GP de China.

La carrera ha sido entretenida. Vettel no ha ganado, ha sido Hamilton.

Webber ha hecho una impresionante carrera, subiendo del 18º en salida al 3º en la llegada.

Alonso no ha tenido ritmo de carrera, además han equivocado la estrategia de paradas.


Gráfico de posiciones por vuelta. En blanco, la progresión de Webber.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ha sido una carrera de lo más entretenida. De las que llevamos la mejor, con 5 pilotos diferentes liderando, muchos adelantamientos...
Ha sido una pena lo de Jaime, y desde luego con Alonso aparte de equivocarse una vez más con las estrategias, con Schumi delante taponándolo varias vueltas, se le fueron los 5 primeros. Y desde luego un carreron de Webber.
Bueno ahora hay un pequeño parón, para volver en Turquía.

----------


## perdiguera

Este año Ferrari no tiene coche y a nuestro Fernando se le está acabando la juventud.
Será muy difícil que ganen, no ya el tçitulo, lo veo imposible, sino alguna carrera.
Es un lástima pero es así.
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

> Este año Ferrari no tiene coche y a nuestro Fernando se le está acabando la juventud.
> Será muy difícil que ganen, no ya el tçitulo, lo veo imposible, sino alguna carrera.
> Es un lástima pero es así.
> Un saludo.


Efectivamente, Ferrari lleva un par de años sin coche. Este es el año (otra vez) de Red-bull, quizás con alguna incursión, como la de ayer, de McLaren y quizás Renault.

Es curioso, pero los equipos por los que ha pasado Alonso han repuntado tras su salida. Excepto Renault la primera vez. Dejó McLaren y Hamilton al año siguiente campeón. Dejó Renault por segunda vez, y comienzan a correr como balas. ¿Será cuando deje Ferrari que ganarán otro título?

Seguro que alguna mala lengua ya habrá empezado a hablar de la "Maldición del Español"

----------


## Luján

Quisiera hacer algunas observaciones a las primeras carreras de la temporada. No tanto en cuanto a los coches y conductores, sino en cuanto a la normativa.

Por un lado, veo un poco soso que sólo haya dos compuestos (más los de lluvia) permitidos por Gran Premio. Personalmente, me gustaría más que los equipos pudieran elegir entre todos los de la gama, y que se les obligara a usar, al menos, 3 compuestos diferentes en la carrera. Esto obligaría a hacer, al menos 2 paradas y quizás evitaría poner un mismo compuesto dos veces.

Es cierto que en este caso, lo más probable es que los equipos eligieran el superblando para la salida (porque es con el que clasificarían, y tienen que usar el mismo neumático para clasificar y para la salida), pondrían en la primera parada el medio, y en la segunda el blando. Pero esto tiene un problema: seguramente los neumáticos no aguantarían, por lo que se abriría las opciones de hacer una tercera parada para poner otro juego de blandos y superblandos (opción múltiple, ya que algunos lo pondrían al final y otros al principio) y de tener que poner el duro en vez del medio, para que aguante más tiempo.


Otra observación es sobre el DRS (sistema de alerón móvil). Personalmente lo permitiría abrir en todas las rectas del circuito, favoreciendo así los adelantamientos. Eso sí, mantendría el tiempo de 1".

Otra sería modificar las pruebas sobre los coches para confirmar su adecuación al reglamento. Más bien sería modificar el reglamento técnico para adecuarlo a la realidad. Una prueba con 100Kg sobre un alerón que soporta entre 600- 800Kg me parece ridícula, por no decir otras (alerones traseros, frenos, altura del fondo plano, etc)

Y la última observación, es sobre los comisarios de carrera, habría que echarlos a todos y poner a otros. No me pareció correcta su actuación en la carrera de Malasia, donde sancionaron tanto a Alonso como a Hamilton con 20" por lo que fue un lance de carrera (un error de Alonso y nada más). Si comienzan así, ¿cómo acabarán? ¿Sancionando a todo piloto que mire mal a otro?

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ya se lo puedes ir enviando a nuestro amiguito Bernie.
Estoy de acuerdo contigo en todo, sobre todo en los neumáticos y en lo de los comisarios ya ni te digo.
También prohibieron los trompos después de las carreras, ahora por simple toque ya se te caen encima...


Un Saludo.

----------


## Luján

> Ya se lo puedes ir enviando a nuestro amiguito Bernie.
> Estoy de acuerdo contigo en todo, sobre todo en los neumáticos y en lo de los comisarios ya ni te digo.
> También prohibieron los trompos después de las carreras, ahora por simple toque ya se te caen encima...
> 
> 
> Un Saludo.


Pues sí.

Rizando un poco el rizo, estaría bien que a cada equipo le dieran sólo un juego de cada compuesto de seco para clasificación y carrera. Así se tendrían que pensar: clasificar con superblandos y correr con duros o clasificar con duros para guardar los superblandos para carrera. Para los libres lo dejaría como está ahora.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Pues sí.
> 
> Rizando un poco el rizo, estaría bien que a cada equipo le dieran sólo un juego de cada compuesto de seco para clasificación y carrera.* Así se tendrían que pensar*: clasificar con superblandos y correr con duros o clasificar con duros para guardar los superblandos para carrera. Para los libres lo dejaría como está ahora.


Ten cuidado, porque con los estrategas de Ferrari, la cagarían casi seguro en muchos Grandes premios :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

Bueno, tras casi un mes de parón, mañana vuelven a correr los monoplazas.

Este es el circuito de Turquía: http://www.formula1.com/races/in_detail/turkey_850/
Su hitoria: http://www.formula1.com/races/in_det...t_history.html
El horario (hora local, -1 para Península y Baleares): http://www.formula1.com/races/in_det...timetable.html

----------


## REEGE

Si Fernando Alonso y su coche demuestran lo que saben... o por el contrario, vemos que nadie podrá parar a los RedBull... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Un saludo y suerte para Ferrari!!!

----------


## Luján

> Si Fernando Alonso y su coche demuestran lo que saben... o por el contrario, vemos que nadie podrá parar a los RedBull...
> Un saludo y suerte para Ferrari!!!


En este caso es A ver, no Haber, si Ferrari trae un buen coche a Europa, pero con los comentarios de Alonso, va a ser que no:

http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/1039...rrari/turquia/




> *Alonso: "En Estambul no espero una revolución en el coche"*
> 
>   	 		Alonso, en Malasia. (REUTERS)
>  		Ampliar 	  
> El asturiano se muestra realista con la evolución de su Ferrari en el Mundial.Espera que el resto de rivales también mejoren sus prestaciones.Este fin de semana se disputa el Gran Premio de Turquía de Fórmula 1.
> 
> 
> 	EFE. 04.05.2011 - 20.26h  	 		 		 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 
>  		El piloto español *Fernando Alonso* (Ferrari) ha afirmado que su equipo va a introducir una serie de mejoras aerodinámicas este fin de semana en el *Gran Premio de Turquía*, pero ha matizado que no espera "una revolución" en su 150º Italia en el circuito de Estambul. 
> ...

----------


## ben-amar

Pues ya esta todo dicho, tendremos que seguir esperando

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Pues ya esta todo dicho, tendremos que seguir esperando


Parece que el equipo "revelación" es este año Renault. Espero (muy a mi pesar), que Jaimito nos ayude, y a ver si de paso, también los Renault.

----------


## Luján

> Parece que el equipo "revelación" es este año Renault. Espero (muy a mi pesar), que Jaimito nos ayude, y a ver si de paso, también los Renault.


Los Renault llevan siendo un gran equipo desde justo cuando se fue Alonso a Ferrari. Por algo montan el mismo motor que los RedBull. Este año, además, tienen buena aerodinámica con Lotus. No deberemos sorpendernos si los vemos siempre arriba.

----------


## Luján

Bueno, primeros libres del GP de Turquía y hay sorpresa.

Han sido entrenamientos en mojado, y Alonso ha sido el más rápido.

Esperemos que la carrera sea igualmente en mojado y tengo posibilidades.

Los tiempos:

Pos                     No                     Driver                     Team                                                                                    Time/Retired                                                                                                         Gap                     Laps
1             5 Fernando Alonso Ferrari                                        1:38.670                                                                           13
2             8             Nico Rosberg Mercedes                                        1:40.072                                                                           1.402             14
3             7             Michael Schumacher Mercedes                                        1:40.132                                                                           1.462             18
4             9             Nick Heidfeld Renault                                        1:40.338                                                                           1.668             9
5             10             Vitaly Petrov Renault                                        1:40.401                                                                           1.731             10
6             16             Kamui Kobayashi Sauber-Ferrari                                        1:40.421                                                                           1.751             16
7             6             Felipe Massa Ferrari                                        1:40.697                                                                           2.027             14
8             19             Daniel Ricciardo STR-Ferrari                                        1:41.094                                                                           2.424             18
9             18             Sebastien Buemi STR-Ferrari                                        1:41.178                                                                           2.508             22
10             14             Nico Hulkenberg Force India-Mercedes                                        1:41.347                                                                           2.677             16
11             2             Mark Webber RBR-Renault                                        1:42.564                                                                           3.894             5
12             12             Pastor Maldonado Williams-Cosworth                                        1:42.597                                                                           3.927             7
13             15             Paul di Resta Force India-Mercedes                                        1:43.525                                                                           4.855             11
14             11             Rubens Barrichello Williams-Cosworth                                        1:43.913                                                                           5.243             5
15             21             Jarno Trulli Lotus-Renault                                        1:43.986                                                                           5.316             6
16             23             Vitantonio Liuzzi HRT-Cosworth                                        1:44.787                                                                           6.117             20
17             1             Sebastian Vettel RBR-Renault                                        1:44.954                                                                           6.284             4
18             24             Timo Glock Virgin-Cosworth                                        1:45.183                                                                           6.513             15
19             25             Jerome d'Ambrosio Virgin-Cosworth                                        1:45.237                                                                           6.567             11
20             22             Narain Karthikeyan HRT-Cosworth                                        1:48.461                                                                           9.791             8
21             20             Karun Chandhok Lotus-Renault                                        1:51.676                                                                           13.006             6
22             17             Sergio Perez Sauber-Ferrari                                        1:55.791                                                                           17.121             13
23             4             Jenson Button McLaren-Mercedes                                        2:00.666                                                                           21.996             4
24             3             Lewis Hamilton McLaren-Mercedes                                        No time                                                                           # 1


Algo raro ha pasado, aparte del agua. Los McLaren últimos y los Mercedes arriba, los Red Bull a media tabla, incluso por debajo de los Toro Rosso,... Ah, y Vettel destrozó el coche en la curva 8 del circuito.


Bueno, en 1 hora más. Empiezan los segundos libres.

----------


## Luján

Así quedó el coche de Vettel (fuente: www.F1.com):

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bendita lluvia :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .
Por lo que veo ha sido algo raro.
A ver si sigue con esta tendencia.

----------


## ben-amar

> Así quedó el coche de Vettel (fuente: www.F1.com):


¡como se va a poner el del seguro!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Esperemos que, con el agua, Alonso nos de una alegria

----------


## Luján

Cambio en las posiciones tras los segundos entrenamientos libres:

----------


## Luján

http://www.lasextadeportes.com/formu...del_drs/349883




> *A Mónaco sin la ayuda del DRS*
> 
> 
> Los pilotos están encantados con el DRS en circuitos más amplios
> 
> *Las condiciones del circuito hacen que su uso  puede resultar peligroso, especialmente en una sesión de clasificación  en donde sólo importa el tiempo. La FIA estudia si su utilización será  limitada o totalmente prohibida.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La verdad es que es un circuito muy pequeño y revirado como para usar el DRS, pero a saber.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Sí, pero ¿dónde podrán utilizar el DRS?
No ha sitio, ni rectas lo suficiente largas, y no se puede adelantar.
Y otra es si ya es dificil a 250, con el DRS, que te da un empujoncito, ¿a dónde van a ir a parar los pilotos?

----------


## Luján

> Sí, pero ¿dónde podrán utilizar el DRS?
> No ha sitio, ni rectas lo suficiente largas, y no se puede adelantar.
> Y otra es si ya es dificil a 250, con el DRS, que te da un empujoncito, ¿a dónde van a ir a parar los pilotos?


Me parece a mí que el DRS sólo se podría utilizar para acercarse al de delante, porque sólo hay un sitio para adelantar: La salida del túnel y ahí es peligroso usar el DRS porque es más curva que recta.

En los comentarios a la noticia, hay uno que dice que hay tres sitios de posible uso, pero no sé yo....

----------


## embalses al 100%

Otra fotito del "pequeño" problema de Vettle :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .



Fuente: www.thef1.com

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Otra fotito del "pequeño" problema de Vettle.


En carrera hubiera sido mejor, porque sino... Alonso no tiene nada que hacer  :Frown:

----------


## Luján

Resultados de la clasificación del GP de Turquía.



Los RedBull, impresionantes.

Ya ni terminan la clasificación. Se permiten el lujo de no hacer una segunda vuelta en la Q3.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Los RedBull, impresionantes.
> 
> Ya ni terminan la clasificación. Se permiten el lujo de no hacer una segunda vuelta en la Q3.



Ya se les acabará el rollo, tú tranquilo.
Y parece que Alonso, le ha cogido el gusto a la 5ª posición.

----------


## ben-amar

> Ya se les acabará el rollo, tú tranquilo.
> Y parece que Alonso, le ha cogido el gusto a la 5ª posición.


Es que no hay quinto malo  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Ya llegara la hora en que suba de nivel, tranqui :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## aberroncho

> Ya se les acabará el rollo, tú tranquilo.
> Y parece que Alonso, le ha cogido el gusto a la 5ª posición.


Yo no se cuando se acabará este rollo, pero la verdad es que ya cansa ver tanta superioridad de los Red Bull y tan poca emoción en las clasificaciones y en las carreras.

Igual que hay dos ligas de fútbol, la que se juegan el Madrid y el BarÇa y la de los demás equipos, aquí también hay dos carreras, las de los Red Bull y la que corren el resto de escuderías.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Yo no se cuando se acabará este rollo, pero la verdad es que ya cansa ver tanta superioridad de los Red Bull y tan poca emoción en las clasificaciones y en las carreras.
> 
> Igual que hay dos ligas de fútbol, la que se juegan el Madrid y el BarÇa y la de los demás equipos, *aquí también hay dos carreras*, las de los Red Bull y la que corren el resto de escuderías.


Yo diria que hay cuatro:
1-Red Bull
2-Ferrari, McLaren, Renault, Mercedes
3-Toro Rosso, Williams, Sauber, Force India
4-Hispania, Virgin, Lotus.

----------


## Luján

> Yo diria que hay cuatro:
> 1-Red Bull
> 2-Ferrari, McLaren, Renault, Mercedes
> 3-Toro Rosso, Williams, Sauber, Force India
> 4-Hispania, Virgin, Lotus.


Ahí le has dao!

Aunque en carrera McLaren y Renault a veces suben de categoría.  :Wink:

----------


## aberroncho

> Yo diria que hay cuatro:
> 1-Red Bull
> 2-Ferrari, McLaren, Renault, Mercedes
> 3-Toro Rosso, Williams, Sauber, Force India
> 4-Hispania, Virgin, Lotus.


En todos los  deportes se pueden hacer estas diferencias e incluso mas, pero al final lo que da emoción a un deporte, lo que queda para la historia y de lo que se habla son los primeros puestos, y actualmente en la F1 y como esto no cambie, sabemos que tanto en la clasificacion como en la carrera los Red Bull están en otra carrera que  el resto.

Yo solo espero que esto cambie, y no porque Ferrari mejore y Fernando Alonso tenga opciones, sino porque haya alguna escudería o algun piloto que le plante cara y esté mas igualado el campeonato.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> En todos los  deportes se pueden hacer estas diferencias e incluso mas, pero al final lo que da emoción a un deporte, lo que queda para la historia y de lo que se habla son los primeros puestos, y actualmente en la F1 y como esto no cambie, sabemos que tanto en la clasificacion como en la carrera los Red Bull están en otra carrera que  el resto.
> 
> Yo solo espero que esto cambie, y no porque Ferrari mejore y Fernando Alonso tenga opciones, sino porque haya alguna escudería o algun piloto que le plante cara y esté mas igualado el campeonato.


Ahora parece que en Turquía, se han acercado un poco más otras escuderías.
Por ejemplo Mercedes ha dado un gran salto, y como dijo Fernando: "En China nos quedamos a 1.4 de la pole, y hoy nos hemos quedado a 0.8"
Y eso dónde sea vea son buenas noticias. Todos esperan que de aquí a las próximas dos o tres carreras las cosas estén más igualadas.

----------


## aberroncho

> Ahora parece que en Turquía, se han acercado un poco más otras escuderías.
> Por ejemplo Mercedes ha dado un gran salto, y como dijo Fernando: "En China nos quedamos a 1.4 de la pole, y hoy nos hemos quedado a 0.8"
> Y eso dónde sea vea son buenas noticias. Todos esperan que de aquí a las próximas dos o tres carreras las cosas estén más igualadas.


Ojalá la diferencia se vaya recortando y las próximas carreras sean mas igualadas, pero lo que he visto hoy en la clasificación no me ha gustado, los Red Bull van de sobrados y se retiran antes de tiempo en la Q3 porque tenían claro que nadie iba a superar sus tiempos. 

Yo no entiendo mucho de esto, pero no comprendo como puede haber tanta diferencia entre Red Bull y la superpoderosa Ferrari. Con las ganas que teníamos la mayoría de que Fernando Alonso estuviera en una gran escudería y ahora le sale este grano y el pobre no puede ganar.

----------


## Luján

Bueno.

Turquía ha sido la carrera más animada de lo que va de temporada.

Muchos adelantamientos, con y sin DRS, toques, tensión entre compañeros y al final, el primer podio de Alonso este año, hablando de tú a tú a Webber.

----------


## Luján

No recuerdo si ya puse alguna información sobre la elección de compuestos que ha hecho Pirelli para próximas carreras de esta temporada:




> _Australia (Melbourne) - hard (prime), soft (option)
> Malaysia (Sepang) - hard (prime), soft (option)
> China (Shanghai) - hard (prime), soft (option)_
> Turkey (Istanbul) - hard (prime), soft (option)
> Spain (Barcelona) - hard (prime), soft (option)
> Monaco (Monte Carlo) - soft (prime), super-soft (option)
> Canada (Montreal) - soft (prime), super-soft (option)
> Europe (Valencia) - medium (prime), super-soft (option)
> Great Britain (Silverstone) - hard (prime), soft (option)


Recordemos que había 6 compuestos diferentes, dos para mojado (lluvia extrema e intermedios) y cuatro para seco (duros, medios, blandos y superblandos).



A ver qué tal se portan.

De momento sólo habíamos visto los duros (plateados) y los blandos (amarillos), para Mónaco veremos los neumáticos rojos (superblandos) y para Valencia los blancos (medios)

----------


## Luján

Este fin de semana se celebra el Gran Premio de España de F1, en el circuito de Montmeló.

Se comenta que puede ser el último año, debido a que no resulta rentable, y en tiempos de crisis "la pela es la pela".

Cartel del GP: http://www.formula1.com/races/in_det...t_artwork.html
Diagrama del circuito: http://www.formula1.com/races/in_detail/spain_853/
Horario completo: http://www.formula1.com/races/in_det...timetable.html
Elección de neumáticos de Pirelli: Duros (plata) y blandos (amarillo)

A ver qué tal se le da a los españoles.

----------


## ben-amar

> Este fin de semana se celebra el Gran Premio de España de F1, en el circuito de Montmeló.
> 
> Se comenta que puede ser el último año, debido a que no resulta rentable, y en tiempos de crisis "la pela es la pela".
> 
> 
> A ver qué tal se le da a los españoles.



¡Y yo que creia que era rentable para las ciudades huespedes! :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

S eso no es así, ¿por que se pelean tanto por albergar los campeonatos? :Cool:

----------


## Luján

> ¡Y yo que creia que era rentable para las ciudades huespedes!
> 
> S eso no es así, ¿por que se pelean tanto por albergar los campeonatos?


La rentabilidad depende (y mucho) de quién paga el Canon al Sr. Ecclestone.

Un ejemplo: EL GP de Europa en Valencia es rentable para la ciudad, pues los hoteles se llenan, los bares agotan existencias, etc. Para el ayuntamiento es medianamente rentable, pues de todos esos gastos cobra sus pertinentes impuestos. Pero para la Generalitat y el Estado, sólo son pérdidas.

El canon que hay que pagar al Sr. Ecclestone por tener un GP de F1 es extremadamente elevado (y aumenta cada año). En el caso de Montemló, lo tiene que pagar el circuito (con sus propios fondos y alguna subvención). En el caso de Valencia, el canon lo paga la empresa que se creó ex-profeso para gestionar la carrera: Valmor Sport. Empresa que recibe dinero de las administraciones y de la venta de entradas, y que pierde dinero en cada celebración, pues sólo el montaje y gestión del circuito (canon aparte) cuesta más de lo que vende en entradas. Las subvenciones de las administraciones se van al canon.

El turismo durante la semana del Gran Premio, el "caché" que adquiere la ciudad por celebrarse, y el ocasional turismo residual (durante todo el año, haciéndose fotos en la pista) es lo único bueno que deja la F1 en las ciudades que visita.



De todos modos, no todas las ciudades se pelean por celebrar un GP de F1. Melbourne, por ejemplo dice que ya no puede celebrar otro. Montmeló previsiblemente echará el cierre (de la F1) este año. Indianápolis es una apuesta del Sr Ecclestone para ver si puede introducir la F1 en el reino de la NASCAR y la Indy.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Muchos adelantamientos, con y sin DRS, toques, tensión entre compañeros y al final, el primer podio de Alonso este año, hablando de tú a tú a Webber.


Hay que ver, ya tenemos miembros del foro que tienen hasta contactos dentro del paddock  :EEK!:  ¿Donde has pillado esas _telemetrías_?  :Big Grin:  :Wink: 

Un poco más y parecen pantallazos auténticos de las pantallas de los equipos  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> No recuerdo si ya puse alguna información sobre la elección de compuestos que ha hecho Pirelli para próximas carreras de esta temporada:
> 
> 
> 
> Recordemos que había 6 compuestos diferentes, dos para mojado (lluvia extrema e intermedios) y cuatro para seco (duros, medios, blandos y superblandos).
> 
> 
> 
> A ver qué tal se portan.
> ...


A este paso, van a sacar unas series de neumáticos diferentes para cada situación en carrera:

- Un neumático diferente para cada grado de temperatura en pista
- Un neumático diferente por cada litro de intensidad que precipitan sobre la pista

A estos tíos, ya se les ha ido la pinza. Con lo fácil que era no hace mucho, seco, intermedios y full wet, y la que están liando ahora con las ruedas  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luján

> Hay que ver, ya tenemos miembros del foro que tienen hasta contactos dentro del paddock  ¿Donde has pillado esas _telemetrías_? 
> 
> Un poco más y parecen pantallazos auténticos de las pantallas de los equipos


Esas gráficas son públicas, puedes acceder a ellas mediante el Live Timing de www.F1.com. Eso sí, tienes de registrarte, pero no piden nada más que un e-mail. Tienes para PC, Pad y movil en todas las plataformas.




> A este paso, van a sacar unas series de neumáticos diferentes para cada situación en carrera:
> 
> - Un neumático diferente para cada grado de temperatura en pista
> - Un neumático diferente por cada litro de intensidad que precipitan sobre la pista
> 
> A estos tíos, ya se les ha ido la pinza. Con lo fácil que era no hace mucho, seco, intermedios y full wet, y la que están liando ahora con las ruedas


A mí me gusta esta dispersión. Lamentablemente, sólo se llevan dos tipos de compuestos (sin contar los de agua) a cada GP. Ya comenté más arriba que me gustaría que fueran con todos los tipos de compuesto, pero sólo un juego de cada para clasificación y carrera. Así se tendrían que estrujar bien la cabeza los estrategas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ya comenté más arriba que me gustaría que fueran con todos los tipos de compuesto, pero *sólo un juego de cada para clasificación y carrera*. Así se tendrían que estrujar bien la cabeza los estrategas.


Madre mía, entonces ya sería esto vamos, la apoteosis total  :Big Grin: ... pasaría de "circo", a ni se sabe qué  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luján

El Punto*

La FIA prohíbe el difusor soplado en fase de frenada*


(http://www.caranddriverthef1.com/for...ifusor-soplado)




> *La FIA prohíbe el difusor soplado en fase de frenada*
> 
> *"Afectará al 90% de la parrilla", informa Christian Horner*
> 
>              Un cambio de última hora en el reglamento  técnico podría ser el protagonista este fin de semana en el Circuit de  Catalunya. La Federación Internacional de Automovilismo (FIA) ha  decidido prohibir los escapes que soplan al difusor, una de las claves  técnicas de la Fórmula 1 de este año y donde los equipos han centrado  más esfuerzos.
> *Por Ana Zoe Marí*
>                           17 Mayo 2011 - 19:52  
> 
>  
> ...


Y el Contrapunto:

*La FIA se echa atrás y permite temporalmente los escapes 'sopladores'*


(http://www.caranddriverthef1.com/for...pes-sopladores)




> *La FIA se echa atrás y permite temporalmente los escapes 'sopladores'*
> 
> *Los equipos imponen su criterio a la FIA*
> 
>        	  La FIA ha acordado un 'período de gracia' el  mismo día en que ha prohibido los denominados escapes 'sopladores'. Las  protestas de las escuderías han llegado alto y Charlie Whiting recula en  su idea de imponer restricciones a que los monoplazas modifiquen su  aerodinámica con el esfuerzo de los gases de salida del motor.
> *Por Redacción CarandDriverTheF1.com*
>               	    	18 Mayo 2011 - 10:43  
> 
>  
> ...

----------


## Luján

http://www.caranddriverthef1.com/for...e-el-principio




> *Un mecánico de Red Bull: "McLaren nos quiso engañar desde el principio"*
> 
> *El error de Button: ¿estrategia o confusión?*
> 
>        	  El paso de Jenson Button por el box de  Sebastian Vettel seguramente quedará como una de las imágenes de este  pasado GP de la China, pero pese a que una vez acabada la carrera tanto  pilotos como directores de equipo bromearon de la situación, esa no fue  la única reacción que levantó el movimiento del británico.
> *Por Martí Muñoz*
>               	    	18 Abr 2011 - 12:38  
> 
>  
> ...

----------


## Luján

http://www.caranddriverthef1.com/for...e-la-temporada




> *Los equipos rechazarán el retorno de los tests durante la temporada*
> 
> *Todt rotundo: si no se legalizan llevará la propuesta al reglamento de 2013*
> 
>        	  Los equipos de Fórmula 1 están de acuerdo en  oponerse a la proposición que la semana pasada planteó Jean Todt,  presidente de la Federación Internacional de Automovilismo (FIA) sobre  el retorno a la categoría reina de los entrenamientos privados durante  la temporada.
> *Por Ana Zoe Marí*
>               	    	16 Mayo 2011 - 01:26  
> 
>  
> ...

----------


## Luján

En lasextadeportes.com:

http://www.lasextadeportes.com/formu...ta_2016/359023




> *El piloto asturiano ha emitido un comunicado en el  que confirma la ampliación de su contrato con la escudería italiana. El  bicampeón ha confirmado que Ferrari será "mi último equipo en la  Fórmula1" y ha agradecido a todos por hacerle sentir "enseguida a  gusto".*
> 
> 
> 
>                     El piloto español Fernando Alonso,  bicampeón  del Mundo de Fórmula Uno, ha renovado su contrato con Ferrari  hasta el  final de la temporada 2016, informó hoy la escudería italiana  en un  comunicado.
> 
>    "*Estoy muy feliz de haber alcanzado este acuerdo*.  Me he encontrado enseguida a gusto en Ferrari y ahora la siento como una  segunda familia. *Tengo una  grandísima confianza en las mujeres y hombres que trabajan en Maranello*   (sede Ferrari) y en quien la dirige: ha sido, por tanto, natural para  mí  decidir ampliar la relación tan a largo plazo con que el que será el   último equipo de mi carrera en Fórmula Uno", informó en un comunicado.  
> Alonso, actual quinto clasificado en el  Mundial de Fórmula Uno con *41 puntos,*  llegó a la escudería italiana para  la campaña 2010 después de firmar  un contrato de tres temporadas tras  un más que controvertido paso por  la escudería McLaren en 2007 y su  vuelta a Renault en 2008, con la que  conquistó sus dos títulos mundiales  en 2005 y 2006.
> 
> ...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Supongo que de aquí a esa fecha algunos campeonatos ganará, ¿no? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Supongo que de aquí a esa fecha algunos campeonatos ganará, ¿no?


Ojo, que no dicen que sea la fecha en la que se retire, sino en la que tendrá que renovar otra vez. Tan sólo son 5 años más. Menos de los campeonatos que ganó "el Kaiser"  :Stick Out Tongue: 


Y no sé, no sé. Si al final se anulan los difusores soplados y Ferrari mejora la aerodinámica, quizás

----------


## REEGE

Alonso vuelve a la cruda realidad.
vie 20 may 15:44:00 2011 

Un segundo. Esa es la desventaja que el piloto español tiene con los Red Bull y los McLaren tras las dos primeras sesiones de libres en Montmeló. El de Ferrari marcó el quinto mejor tiempo y evidenció que las mejoras en el 150ºItalia todavía no le permiten luchar mano a mano con sus rivales. 

Alonso se topa otra vez con los Red Bull en la primera sesión.
A Alonso no le sienta bien jugar de local.
Un día después de anunciar la ampliación de su contrato con Ferrari y pese a rodar en casa, el español pudo comprobar de primera mano que las mejoras introducidas en su monoplaza funcionan pero también que los rivales no se han quedado parados en este tiempo. Podría decirse que la vida sigue igual en el paddock de la Fórmula 1.

Los Red Bull continuaron con su paseo militar de esta temporada y esta vez fue Mark Webber el autor del mejor tiempo (1:22.470) del día en el circuito de Montmeló. El australiano aventajó en sólo 39 centésimas al inglés Lewis Hamilton y en tres décimas a su compañero de equipo y líder del Mundial, Sebastian Vettel. Cuarto fue el también piloto de McLaren Jenson Button, ya a siete décimas del mejor tiempo. 

Vuelta con tráfico

Por detrás de estos cuatro pilotos y ya por encima de la barrera del segundo se situó Fernando Alonso. El asturiano no pudo completar una vuelta limpia con neumáticos blandos, al ser molestado por Nick Heidfeld, y aunque da la impresión de que puede estar más cerca de la cabeza de lo que indica ahora el crono, tampoco se apreció en exceso el salto dado en su Ferrari con las mejoras introducidas. Y no será hasta la sesión de calificación cuando verdaderamente pueda verse dónde están en relación a Red Bull y McLaren.

Los Mercedes, sobre todo el de Rosberg, se presenta como el rival más duro para Alonso en la lucha por la quinta posición, una vez que los Renault parecen haber perdido fuelle en el GP de España. Massa acabó octavo, a siete décimas del español y con una salida de pista en la curva Seat incluida.

Por su parte, Jaime Alguersuari tuvo problemas en el motor de su Toro Rosso en la primera sesión y en la segunda sólo pudo ser decimoquinto, dos posiciones por detrás de su compañero Buemi y a dos décimas del suizo. En cuanto a la escudería Hispania, sus dos pilotos quedaron en las dos últimas posiciones, a siete segundos de la cabeza.

Eurosport

----------


## Luján

Libres 1:

Pos                     No                     Driver                     Team                                                                                    Time/Retired                                                                                                         Gap                     Laps
1             2             Mark Webber RBR-Renault                                        1:25.142                                                                           # 27
2             1             Sebastian Vettel RBR-Renault                                        1:26.149                                                                           1.007             20
3             8             Nico Rosberg Mercedes                                        1:26.379                                                                           1.237             29
4             5             Fernando Alonso Ferrari                                        1:26.480                                                                           1.338             27
5             17             Sergio Perez Sauber-Ferrari                                        1:26.738                                                                           1.596             26
6             3             Lewis Hamilton McLaren-Mercedes                                        1:26.988                                                                           1.846             19
7             7             Michael Schumacher Mercedes                                        1:27.016                                                                           1.874             32
8             9             Nick Heidfeld Renault                                        1:27.132                                                                           1.990             21
9             4             Jenson Button McLaren-Mercedes                                        1:27.138                                                                           1.996             22
10             11             Rubens Barrichello Williams-Cosworth                                        1:27.212                                                                           2.070             20
11             10             Vitaly Petrov Renault                                        1:27.241                                                                           2.099             22
12             18             Daniel Ricciardo STR-Ferrari                                        1:27.471                                                                           2.329             23
13             12             Pastor Maldonado Williams-Cosworth                                        1:28.005                                                                           2.863             11
14             15             Nico Hulkenberg Force India-Mercedes                                        1:28.027                                                                           2.885             26
15             14             Adrian Sutil Force India-Mercedes                                        1:28.163                                                                           3.021             22
16             6             Felipe Massa Ferrari                                        1:28.654                                                                           3.512             28
17             16             Kamui Kobayashi Sauber-Ferrari                                        1:28.819                                                                           3.677             23
18             19             Jaime Alguersuari STR-Ferrari                                        1:28.995                                                                           3.853             9
19             20             Heikki Kovalainen Lotus-Renault                                        1:29.231                                                                           4.089             21
20             25             Jerome d'Ambrosio Virgin-Cosworth                                        1:30.896                                                                           5.754             18
21             24             Timo Glock Virgin-Cosworth                                        1:31.235                                                                           6.093             24
22             23             Vitantonio Liuzzi HRT-Cosworth                                        1:31.268                                                                           6.126             23
23             21             Jarno Trulli Lotus-Renault                                        1:31.418                                                                           6.276             12
24             22             Narain Karthikeyan HRT-Cosworth                                        1:32.106                                                                           6.964             25


Libres 2:

Pos                     No                     Driver                     Team                                                                                    Time/Retired                                                                                                         Gap                     Laps
1             2             Mark Webber RBR-Renault                                        1:22.470                                                                           # 35
2             3             Lewis Hamilton McLaren-Mercedes                                        1:22.509                                                                           0.039             27
3             1             Sebastian Vettel RBR-Renault                                        1:22.826                                                                           0.356             37
4             4             Jenson Button McLaren-Mercedes                                        1:23.188                                                                           0.718             32
5             5             Fernando Alonso Ferrari                                        1:23.568                                                                           1.098             34
6             8             Nico Rosberg Mercedes                                        1:23.586                                                                           1.116             35
7             7             Michael Schumacher Mercedes                                        1:23.981                                                                           1.511             30
8             6             Felipe Massa Ferrari                                        1:24.278                                                                           1.808             30
9             16             Kamui Kobayashi Sauber-Ferrari                                        1:24.290                                                                           1.820             33
10             9             Nick Heidfeld Renault                                        1:24.366                                                                           1.896             31
11             17             Sergio Perez Sauber-Ferrari                                        1:24.483                                                                           2.013             38
12             10             Vitaly Petrov Renault                                        1:24.786                                                                           2.316             43
13             18             Sebastien Buemi STR-Ferrari                                        1:25.296                                                                           2.826             33
14             11             Rubens Barrichello Williams-Cosworth                                        1:25.303                                                                           2.833             38
15             19             Jaime Alguersuari STR-Ferrari                                        1:25.457                                                                           2.987             34
16             12             Pastor Maldonado Williams-Cosworth                                        1:25.603                                                                           3.133             43
17             15             Paul di Resta Force India-Mercedes                                        1:26.073                                                                           3.603             32
18             20             Heikki Kovalainen Lotus-Renault                                        1:26.417                                                                           3.947             37
19             14             Adrian Sutil Force India-Mercedes                                        1:27.123                                                                           4.653             20
20             21             Jarno Trulli Lotus-Renault                                        1:27.189                                                                           4.719             34
21             25             Jerome d'Ambrosio Virgin-Cosworth                                        1:28.036                                                                           5.566             36
22             24             Timo Glock Virgin-Cosworth                                        1:28.062                                                                           5.592             28
23             22             Narain Karthikeyan HRT-Cosworth                                        1:29.469                                                                           6.999             28
24             23             Vitantonio Liuzzi HRT-Cosworth                                        1:29.476                                                                           7.006             31

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues a esperar a que haya un incidente en carrera.
Y a ver si vemos por primera vez este año el SC, que todavía no lo hemos visto.

----------


## Luján

> Pues a esperar a que haya un incidente en carrera.
> Y a ver si vemos por primera vez este año el SC, que todavía no lo hemos visto.


¿SC en Montmeló? Tú sueñas.

Como mucho lo veremos en Monaco por primera vez.

Esperemos que los Ferrari den buena cuenta de, al menos, los McLaren durante la carrera, porque lo que es en clasificación va a ser imposible.

----------


## santy

Yo todavía tengo la esperanza de que consigan mejorar el Ferrari, y haga un buen papel, pero ya veremos que pasa mañana :Cool:

----------


## Luján

Bueno

Impresionante salida de Fernando Alonso en Barcelona, de 4º se puso primero, y ahí aguantó su tiempo, pero no le sirvió de mucho, ya que al final de carrera quedó quinto y doblado.  :Frown: 

Los tiempos:

Pos                     No                     Driver                     Team                                                               Laps                                                               Time/Retired                                                               Grid                     Pts
1             1             Sebastian Vettel RBR-Renault                                       66                           1:39:03.301                                                 2             25
2             3             Lewis Hamilton McLaren-Mercedes                                       66                           +0.6 secs                                                 3             18
3             4             Jenson Button McLaren-Mercedes                                       66                           +35.6 secs                                                 5             15
4             2             Mark Webber RBR-Renault                                       66                           +47.9 secs                                                 1             12
5             5             Fernando Alonso Ferrari                                       65                           +1 Lap                                                 4             10
6             7             Michael Schumacher Mercedes                                       65                           +1 Lap                                                 10             8
7             8             Nico Rosberg Mercedes                                       65                           +1 Lap                                                 7             6
8             9             Nick Heidfeld Renault                                       65                           +1 Lap                                                 24             4
9             17             Sergio Perez Sauber-Ferrari                                       65                           +1 Lap                                                 12             2
10             16             Kamui Kobayashi Sauber-Ferrari                                       65                           +1 Lap                                                 14             1
11             10             Vitaly Petrov Renault                                       65                           +1 Lap                                                 6             
                                                                          12             15             Paul di Resta Force India-Mercedes                                       65                           +1 Lap                                                 16             
                                                                          13             14             Adrian Sutil Force India-Mercedes                                       65                           +1 Lap                                                 17             
                                                                          14             18             Sebastien Buemi STR-Ferrari                                       65                           +1 Lap                                                 11             
                                                                          15             12             Pastor Maldonado Williams-Cosworth                                       65                           +1 Lap                                                 9             
                                                                          16             19             Jaime Alguersuari STR-Ferrari                                       64                           +2 Laps                                                 13             
                                                                          17             11             Rubens Barrichello Williams-Cosworth                                       64                           +2 Laps                                                 19             
                                                                          18             21             Jarno Trulli Lotus-Renault                                       64                           +2 Laps                                                 18             
                                                                          19             24             Timo Glock Virgin-Cosworth                                       63                           +3 Laps                                                 20             
                                                                          20             25             Jerome d'Ambrosio Virgin-Cosworth                                       62                           +4 Laps                                                 23             
                                                                          21             22             Narain Karthikeyan HRT-Cosworth                                       61                           +5 Laps                                                 22             
                                                                          Ret             6             Felipe Massa Ferrari                                       58                           Gearbox                                                 8             
                                                                          Ret             20             Heikki Kovalainen Lotus-Renault                                       48                           Accident                                                 15             
                                                                          Ret             23             Vitantonio Liuzzi HRT-Cosworth                                       28                           Gearbox                                                 21

----------


## Luján

Y sin descanso, esta semana toca Mónaco, sin DRS, pero donde los difusores soplados pueden hacer mucho daño, ya que el consumo de gasolina (crítico para usar este elemento) es mucho menor que en otros circuitos.

El circuito:
http://www.formula1.com/races/in_detail/monaco_855/

No hay previsiones de lluvia. Lástima.

El Horario:
http://www.formula1.com/races/in_det...timetable.html

Como novedad los libres 1 y 2 serán el jueves, no el viernes, como es habitual.

El Cartel:
http://www.formula1.com/races/in_det...t_artwork.html

Se me olvidaba. Los neumáticos que llevará Pirelli son los blandos (amarillo) y los superblandos (rojo)

----------


## ben-amar

> Bueno
> 
> Impresionante salida de Fernando Alonso en Barcelona, de 4º se puso primero, y ahí aguantó su tiempo, pero no le sirvió de mucho, ya que al final de carrera quedó quinto y doblado.


Fue bonito mientras duro  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Al final la realidad se impuso  :Frown:

----------


## REEGE

Éstos de Ferrari... viendo la salida de Alonso, que para mí y frente al potencial de los coches con los que disputaba la salida... es la mejor que ha hecho en su carrera, deben dar un "coche" bueno de una vez a nuestro piloto... Lo merece!!!!!!!
Un saludo y ya vendrán tiempos mejores, no?? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## F. Lázaro

No porque Ferrari no esté a la altura ni nada de eso, sino por las tropelías que los últimos años se llevan haciendo. Esto ya pasa de castaño oscuro...

Brawn GP, escudería nueva y su primer año, título de constructores y piloto...
Reb Bull, escudería nueva, un par de años, título de constructores y piloto el año pasado y el que viene en camino...

La próxima salida, que Fernando haga tres cambios de trayectoria en una salida con un Red Bull por detrás, a ver qué hace la FIA. Me gustaría verlo... :Mad:  :Mad: 

Y este tipo de conductas, así sucesivamente.

----------


## Luján

Llega Mónaco y la igualdad.

Las curvas entrecerradas de Mónaco le han sentado bien a Ferrari, que vuelve a entrar en liza, con unos tiempos semejantes a los de RedBull y McLaren, ya que la aerodinámica en este circuito es menos importante, y los neumáticos superblandos y blandos le van como anillo al dedo al coche de Alonso.

Los tiempos de los libres 1 (celebrados ayer):
Pos                     No                     Driver                     Team                                                                                    Time/Retired                                                                                                         Gap                     Laps
1             1             Sebastian Vettel RBR-Renault                                        1:16.619                                                                           # 25
2             5             Fernando Alonso Ferrari                                        1:16.732                                                                           0.113             24
3             8             Nico Rosberg Mercedes                                        1:17.139                                                                           0.520             20
4             6             Felipe Massa Ferrari                                        1:17.316                                                                           0.697             24
5             3             Lewis Hamilton McLaren-Mercedes                                        1:17.350                                                                           0.731             23 
6             4             Jenson Button McLaren-Mercedes                                        1:17.534                                                                           0.915             24
7             12             Pastor Maldonado Williams-Cosworth                                        1:18.527                                                                           1.908             30
8             14             Adrian Sutil Force India-Mercedes                                        1:18.578                                                                           1.959             24
9             10             Vitaly Petrov Renault                                        1:18.733                                                                           2.114             16
10             7             Michael Schumacher Mercedes                                        1:18.805                                                                           2.186             14 
11             9             Nick Heidfeld Renault                                        1:18.928                                                                           2.309             19
12             18             Sebastien Buemi STR-Ferrari                                        1:19.234                                                                           2.615             24
13             11             Rubens Barrichello Williams-Cosworth                                        1:19.395                                                                           2.776             24
14             19             Daniel Ricciardo STR-Ferrari                                        1:19.463                                                                           2.844             25
15             16             Kamui Kobayashi Sauber-Ferrari                                        1:19.768                                                                           3.149             25
16             17             Sergio Perez Sauber-Ferrari                                        1:19.792                                                                           3.173             26
17             20             Heikki Kovalainen Lotus-Renault                                        1:20.083                                                                           3.464             23
18             21             Jarno Trulli Lotus-Renault                                        1:21.116                                                                           4.497             27
19             15             Paul di Resta Force India-Mercedes                                        1:21.548                                                                           4.929             32
20             25             Jerome d'Ambrosio Virgin-Cosworth                                        1:21.758                                                                           5.139             31
21             24             Timo Glock Virgin-Cosworth                                        1:21.815                                                                           5.196             17
22             23             Vitantonio Liuzzi HRT-Cosworth                                        1:22.840                                                                           6.221             13
23             22             Narain Karthikeyan HRT-Cosworth                                        1:23.885                                                                           7.266             37
24             2             Mark Webber RBR-Renault                                        No time                                                                           # 3



Los tiempos de los libres 2 (también ayer):

Pos                     No                     Driver                     Team                                                                                    Time/Retired                                                                                                         Gap                     Laps
1             5             Fernando Alonso Ferrari                                        1:15.123                                                                           # 42
2             3             Lewis Hamilton McLaren-Mercedes                                        1:15.228                                                                           0.105             33
3             8             Nico Rosberg Mercedes                                        1:15.321                                                                           0.198             44
4             4             Jenson Button McLaren-Mercedes                                        1:15.448                                                                           0.325             38
5             1             Sebastian Vettel RBR-Renault                                        1:15.667                                                                           0.544             46
6             6             Felipe Massa Ferrari                                        1:15.781                                                                           0.658             45
7             7             Michael Schumacher Mercedes                                        1:16.356                                                                           1.233             33
8             2             Mark Webber RBR-Renault                                        1:16.642                                                                           1.519             42
9             14             Adrian Sutil Force India-Mercedes                                        1:17.101                                                                           1.978             46
10             9             Nick Heidfeld Renault                                        1:17.126                                                                           2.003             38
11             10             Vitaly Petrov Renault                                        1:17.337                                                                           2.214             35
12             17             Sergio Perez Sauber-Ferrari                                        1:17.541                                                                           2.418             47
13             11             Rubens Barrichello Williams-Cosworth                                        1:17.570                                                                           2.447             39
14             18             Sebastien Buemi STR-Ferrari                                        1:17.581                                                                           2.458             32
15             12             Pastor Maldonado Williams-Cosworth                                        1:17.633                                                                           2.510             49
16             16             Kamui Kobayashi Sauber-Ferrari                                        1:17.706                                                                           2.583             37
17             19             Jaime Alguersuari STR-Ferrari                                        1:17.789                                                                           2.666             43
18             20             Heikki Kovalainen Lotus-Renault                                        1:18.266                                                                           3.143             50
19             21             Jarno Trulli Lotus-Renault                                        1:18.490                                                                           3.367             39
20             15             Paul di Resta Force India-Mercedes                                        1:19.053                                                                           3.930             15
21             25             Jerome d'Ambrosio Virgin-Cosworth                                        1:19.185                                                                           4.062             40
22             24             Timo Glock Virgin-Cosworth                                        1:19.338                                                                           4.215             35
23             22             Narain Karthikeyan HRT-Cosworth                                        1:22.066                                                                           6.943             33
24             23             Vitantonio Liuzzi HRT-Cosworth                                        No time                                                                           # 0

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Llega Mónaco y la igualdad.
> 
> Las curvas entrecerradas de Mónaco le han sentado bien a Ferrari, que vuelve a entrar en liza, con unos tiempos semejantes a los de RedBull


Nuestro gozo en un pozo...

Cuando llegue el siguiente circuito con curvas rápidas, otra vez el Red Bull sacando engtre 1 y 2 segundos por vuelta  :Frown:  :Mad:

----------


## Luján

> Nuestro gozo en un pozo...
> 
> Cuando llegue el siguiente circuito con curvas rápidas, otra vez el Red Bull sacando engtre 1 y 2 segundos por vuelta


Bueno, ahora vienen tres circuitos curiosos. Monaco, Montreal y Valencia. Y si me apuras, Silverstone. Son circuitos que irán bien para el Ferrari, en teoría.

Además, hay que ver la solución a los difusores soplados. Puede que los prohiban en la reunión de mediados de junio, justo antes de Valencia.

----------


## Luján

Sábado accidentado en Mónaco.

Nico Rosberg y Vitantonio Liuzzi en los libres 3 y Sergio Pérez en la clasificación.

Los accidentes de Rosberg y Pérez fueron similares, a la salida del túnel, pero Sergio tuvo menos fortuna.

Los tiempos de los libres 3:

Pos                     No                     Driver                     Team                                                                                    Time/Retired                                                                                                         Gap                     Laps
1             5             Fernando Alonso Ferrari                                        1:14.433                                                                           # 18
2             4             Jenson Button McLaren-Mercedes                                        1:14.996                                                                           0.563             17
3             6             Felipe Massa Ferrari                                        1:15.024                                                                           0.591             19
4             1             Sebastian Vettel RBR-Renault                                        1:15.245                                                                           0.812             19
5             7             Michael Schumacher Mercedes                                        1:15.310                                                                           0.877             21
6             3             Lewis Hamilton McLaren-Mercedes                                        1:15.386                                                                           0.953             14
7             2             Mark Webber RBR-Renault                                        1:15.529                                                                           1.096             19
8             19             Jaime Alguersuari STR-Ferrari                                        1:16.617                                                                           2.184             13
9             18             Sebastien Buemi STR-Ferrari                                        1:16.736                                                                           2.303             15
10             17             Sergio Perez Sauber-Ferrari                                        1:16.821                                                                           2.388             19
11             15             Paul di Resta Force India-Mercedes                                        1:16.990                                                                           2.557             20
12             11             Rubens Barrichello Williams-Cosworth                                        1:17.196                                                                           2.763             13
13             12             Pastor Maldonado Williams-Cosworth                                        1:17.333                                                                           2.900             17
14             16             Kamui Kobayashi Sauber-Ferrari                                        1:17.403                                                                           2.970             18
15             10             Vitaly Petrov Renault                                        1:17.779                                                                           3.346             17
16             9             Nick Heidfeld Renault                                        1:17.880                                                                           3.447             17
17             14             Adrian Sutil Force India-Mercedes                                        1:18.069                                                                           3.636             17
18             20             Heikki Kovalainen Lotus-Renault                                        1:18.115                                                                           3.682             20
19             24             Timo Glock Virgin-Cosworth                                        1:18.580                                                                           4.147             21
20             25             Jerome d'Ambrosio Virgin-Cosworth                                        1:18.808                                                                           4.375             21
21             21             Jarno Trulli Lotus-Renault                                        1:19.259                                                                           4.826             19
22             23             Vitantonio Liuzzi HRT-Cosworth                                        1:20.115                                                                           5.682             15
23             22             Narain Karthikeyan HRT-Cosworth                                        1:20.278                                                                           5.845             16 
24             8             Nico Rosberg Mercedes                                        No time                                                                           # 3


La Clasificación:

Pos                     No                     Driver                     Team                     Q1 Q2 Q3                     Laps
1             1             Sebastian Vettel RBR-Renault             1:15.606 1:14.277 1:13.556             
                                   2             4             Jenson Button McLaren-Mercedes             1:15.397 1:14.545 1:13.997             
                                   3             2             Mark Webber RBR-Renault             1:16.087 1:14.742 1:14.019             
                                   4             5             Fernando Alonso Ferrari             1:16.051 1:14.569 1:14.483             
                                   5             7             Michael Schumacher Mercedes             1:16.092 1:14.981 1:14.682             
                                   6             6             Felipe Massa Ferrari             1:16.309 1:14.648 1:14.877             
                                   7             3             Lewis Hamilton McLaren-Mercedes             1:15.207 1:14.275 1:15.280             
                                   8             8             Nico Rosberg Mercedes             1:15.858 1:14.741 1:15.766             
                                   9             12             Pastor Maldonado Williams-Cosworth             1:15.819 1:15.545 1:16.528             
                                   10             17             Sergio Perez Sauber-Ferrari             1:15.918 1:15.482 #
            11             10             Vitaly Petrov Renault             1:16.378 1:15.815
            12             11             Rubens Barrichello Williams-Cosworth             1:16.616 1:15.826
            13             16             Kamui Kobayashi Sauber-Ferrari             1:16.513 1:15.973
            14             15             Paul di Resta Force India-Mercedes             1:16.813 1:16.118
            15             14             Adrian Sutil Force India-Mercedes             1:16.600 1:16.121
            16             9             Nick Heidfeld Renault             1:16.681 1:16.214
            17             18             Sebastien Buemi STR-Ferrari             1:16.358 1:16.300
            18             20             Heikki Kovalainen Lotus-Renault             1:17.343
19             21             Jarno Trulli Lotus-Renault             1:17.381
20             19             Jaime Alguersuari STR-Ferrari             1:17.820
21             24             Timo Glock Virgin-Cosworth             1:17.914
22             25             Jerome d'Ambrosio Virgin-Cosworth             1:18.736
23             22             Narain Karthikeyan HRT-Cosworth 
24             23             Vitantonio Liuzzi HRT-Cosworth

----------


## Luján

Accidentada, como siempre, carrera en Monaco.

Gran salida de Alonso, que ganó una posición y gran (por una vez) estrategia, que le valió el segundo puesto, luchando de igual a igual con Vettel por la victoria, servida en bandeja por la bandera roja justo antes de terminar.


La clasificación:

Pos                     No                     Driver                     Team                                                               Laps                                                               Time/Retired                                                               Grid                     Pts
1             1             Sebastian Vettel RBR-Renault                                       78                           2:09:38.373                                                 1             25
2             5             Fernando Alonso Ferrari                                       78                           +1.1 secs                                                 4             18
3             4             Jenson Button McLaren-Mercedes                                       78                           +2.3 secs                                                 2             15
4             2             Mark Webber RBR-Renault                                       78                           +23.1 secs                                                 3             12
5             16             Kamui Kobayashi Sauber-Ferrari                                       78                           +26.9 secs                                                 12             10
6             3             Lewis Hamilton McLaren-Mercedes                                       78                           +47.2 secs                                                 9             8
7             14             Adrian Sutil Force India-Mercedes                                       77                           +1 Lap                                                 14             6
8             9             Nick Heidfeld Renault                                       77                           +1 Lap                                                 15             4
9             11             Rubens Barrichello Williams-Cosworth                                       77                           +1 Lap                                                 11             2
10             18             Sebastien Buemi STR-Ferrari                                       77                           +1 Lap                                                 16             1
11             8             Nico Rosberg Mercedes                                       76                           +2 Lap                                                 7             
                                                                          12             15             Paul di Resta Force India-Mercedes                                       76                           +2 Lap                                                 13             
                                                                          13             21             Jarno Trulli Lotus-Renault                                       76                           +2 Lap                                                 18             
                                                                          14             20             Heikki Kovalainen Lotus-Renault                                       76                           +2 Lap                                                 17             
                                                                          15             25             Jerome d'Ambrosio Virgin-Cosworth                                       75                           +3 Lap                                                 21             
                                                                          16             23             Vitantonio Liuzzi HRT-Cosworth                                       75                           +3 Lap                                                 23             
                                                                          17             22             Narain Karthikeyan HRT-Cosworth                                       74                           +4 Lap                                                 22             
                                                                          18             12             Pastor Maldonado Williams-Cosworth                                       73                           Accident                                                 8             
                                                                          Ret             10             Vitaly Petrov Renault                                       67                           Accident                                                 10             
                                                                          Ret             19             Jaime Alguersuari STR-Ferrari                                       66                           Accident                                                 19             
                                                                          Ret             6             Felipe Massa Ferrari                                       32                           Accident                                                 6             
                                                                          Ret             7             Michael Schumacher Mercedes                                       32                           Airbox fire                                                 5             
                                                                          Ret             24             Timo Glock Virgin-Cosworth                                       30                           Suspension                                                 20             
                                                                          DNS             17             Sergio Perez Sauber-Ferrari

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ya sabía yo que el SC, no nos podría defraudar más, con un par de salidas, y una bandera roja.

Aunque también me ha sorprendido el alto nº de adelantamientos, ya que en Mónaco, dicen que es imposible.

Y además el cachondeo de Red Bull y McLaren con las ruedas, que han estado apunto de costarle la carrera a sus pilotos.

Al final, podio del Alonso, 6 abandonos, dos pilotos en el Hospital y un alto nº de adelantamientos.

----------


## Luján

Si no soy yo, nadie se acuerda de este hilo. :Mad: 

Este fin de semana, la primera carrera en horario vespertino europeo: Canadá.

El circuito: http://www.formula1.com/races/in_det...t_diagram.html. Nublado, sin lluvias pero con baja temperatura, no del todo bueno para los Ferrari, a los que les cuesta calentar los neumáticos. Pero afortunadamente, los compuestos elegidos son los dos más blandos.

El horario (local, sumar 6 horas en la Península): http://www.formula1.com/races/in_det...timetable.html

El cartel: http://www.formula1.com/races/in_det...t_artwork.html

----------


## Luján

Hay novedades en la F1.

Bahrain se retira definitivamente del calendario.

El domingo, en Montreal puede llover. Huy, ¡¡con lo cerca que se pasa el muro de los campeones!!

La noticia en la web oficial:
http://www.formula1.com/news/headlin...1/6/12153.html

La previsión se ve en la página principal de la web oficial.

----------


## ARAGORM

Resultado de los primeros entrenamientos libres, parece que la cosa no empieza mal.  :Smile: 

.1.Nico Rosberg (GER) Mercedes GP MGP W02 1:15.591
 .2.Fernando Alonso (ESP) Ferrari 150º Italia 1:16.139
 .3.Michael Schumacher (GER) Mercedes GP MGP W02 1:16.549
 .4.Felipe Massa (BRA) Ferrari 150º Italia 1:16.658
 .5.Jenson Button (GBR) McLaren MP4/26 Mercedes 1:16.676
 .6.Lewis Hamilton (GBR) McLaren MP4/26 Mercedes 1:16.842
 .7.Rubens Barrichello (BRA) Williams FW33 Cosworth 1:16.990
 .8.Paul di Resta (GBR) Force India Mercedes 1:17.294
 .9.Nick Heidfeld (GER) Renault R31 1:17.445
 10.Nico Hulkenberg (GER) Force India Mercedes 1:17.549
 11.Sergio Pérez (MEX) Sauber C30 Ferrari 1:17.662
 12.Mark Webber (AUS) RBR RB7 Renault 1:17.820
 13.Jaime Alguersuari /ESP) Toro Rosso STR6 Ferrari 1:18.458
 14.Vitaly Petrov (RUS) Renault R31 1:18.506
 15.Daniel Ricciardo (AUS) Toro Rosso STR6 Ferrari 1:18.648
 16.Sebastian Vettel (GER) RBR RB7 Renault 1:18.852
 17.Pastor Maldonado (VEN) Williams FW33 Cosworth 1:18.932
 18.Jarno Trulli (ITA) Lotus T128 Renault 1:19.274
 19.Heikki Kovalainen (FIN) Lotus T128 Renault 1:19.422
 20.Kamui Kobayashi (JPN) Sauber C30 Ferrari 1:19.577
 21.Jerome d'Ambrosio (BEL) Virgin MVR02 Cosworth 1:19.838
 22.Vitantonio Liuzzi (ITA) HRT F1 F111 Cosworth 1:19.960
 23.Timo Glock (GER) Virgin) MVR02 Cosworth 1:20.520
 24.Narain Karthikeyan (IND) HRT F1 F111 Cosworth 1:20.839

----------


## ARAGORM

Sebastián Vettel ha protagonizado la anécdota. El campeón del Mundo no ha podido faltar a la tradición y probó, por primera vez, el 'Muro de los Campeones'. El accidente del alemán ha dejado bastante dañada la parte delantera de su Red Bull aunque, en principio, no peligra su participación en la segunda sesión de entrenamientos libres (20:00 horas).

----------


## ben-amar

Tras  la primera sesion de los libres, Sergio Perez se ha sentido mal y lo sustituye Pedro de la Rosa

----------


## Luján

De momento, Vettel no da señales de temor al muro de los campeones. Va primero. Eso sí, Massa segundo.

Pedro no ha salido aún y Alonso acaba de ponerse tercero.



Aún queda entrenamiento.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Parece que por fin empieza a correr el Ferrari  :Smile:  :Smile: .

----------


## Luján

> Parece que por fin empieza a correr el Ferrari .


Bueno, espera a ver. Esto sólo son los libres.

Lo que sí es cierto es que este circuito, como Mónaco y el próximo de Valencia no son tan beneficiosos para RedBull.


De momento, Alonso se ha puesto primero, a dos décimas de Vettel, casi cuatro de Massa y a más de siete de Hamilton. Pero cuando hay que correr es mañana en la clasificación y el domingo en carrera.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Bueno, espera a ver. Esto sólo son los libres.
> 
> Lo que sí es cierto es que este circuito, como Mónaco y el próximo de Valencia no son tan beneficiosos para RedBull.
> 
> 
> De momento, Alonso se ha puesto primero, a dos décimas de Vettel, casi cuatro de Massa y a más de siete de Hamilton. Pero cuando hay que correr es mañana en la clasificación y el domingo en carrera.


A ver si puede darle un buen empujoncito ganar ya alguna carrera, y a ver si le coje Vettle cariño al muro de los campeones :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: . Además parece que para mañana y pasado da lluvia:

Montreal

----------


## ben-amar

Noticias de ultima hora de http://www.elpais.com/

fwd @justogarcia: Fernando Alonso consigue el mejor tiempo en los entrenamientos libres del Gran Premio de Canadá. El español ha sacado algo más de tres décimas a Vettel y seis a su compañero de equipo Felipe Massa.

----------


## Luján

Aquí la lista de tiempos:

----------


## embalses al 100%

No se, pero viendo esto estoy empezando a soñar con algo... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Luján

> No se, pero viendo esto estoy empezando a soñar con algo....


Con lo que tienes que soñar es con los angelitos (o las angelitas, más bien). Y además ya deberías estar haciéndolo....


¿Qué horas son éstas?

----------


## REEGE

> Con lo que tienes que soñar es con los angelitos (o las angelitas, más bien). Y además ya deberías estar haciéndolo....
> ¿Qué horas son éstas?


Jope Luján... que embalses ya estará de vacaciones...jajaja y encima con éstos calores que empiezan a tener por Sevilla... :Embarrassment:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Con lo que tienes que soñar es con los angelitos *(o las angelitas, más bien)*. Y además ya deberías estar haciéndolo....
> 
> 
> ¿Qué horas son éstas?


¿Y te crees que no lo hago? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink: 
Ahora intento aprovechar el tiempo todo lo posible, aunque sea de madrugada.




> Jope Luján... que embalses ya estará de vacaciones...jajaja y encima con éstos calores que empiezan a tener por Sevilla...


De vacaciones no pero casi, solo me quedan 2 trabajos, 6 exámenes y 11 días :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: . Lo tengo con cuenta gotas.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Volviendo, vaya batalla más bonita acabamos de tener en la Q1. Vettle, mejora, Alonso le saca 2 décimas. Así tres o cuatro veces y de momento Alonso 1º con 1:13:822. Y dan lluvia en la última parte de la sesión. Y De La Rosa ha acariciado el muro.

----------


## Luján

> Volviendo, vaya batalla más bonita acabamos de tener en la Q1. Vettle, mejora, Alonso le saca 2 décimas. Así tres o cuatro veces y de momento Alonso 1º con 1:13:822. Y dan lluvia en la última parte de la sesión. Y De La Rosa ha acariciado el muro.


De la Rosa se metió una buena leche en los libres 3. Suerte han tenido de poder reparar el coche para la clasificación, que aún no he visto  :Frown: .

A ver si ponen la repetición ya en la web.

----------


## Luján

Bueno, los tiempos de la clasificación:

Bien Alonso, aunque Vettel le ha sacado 4 decimas. A ver qué hace con el Kers en la salida, que los RedBull parece que no lo tienen muy desarrollado, aunque tampoco parece que les haga mucha falta.




No os fiéis de estos tiempos, pues Alonso aparece con un tiempo mayor que el de Massa, cuando, según se lee, le arrebató la segunda posición en la última vuelta.

Éstos parecen ser los tiempos finales oficiales:
*Pos  Piloto                Equipo                 Tiempos *  
1.  Sebastian Vettel      Red Bull-Renault     1m13.014s
2.  *Fernando Alonso  *     Ferrari              1m13.199s  + 0.185
3.  Felipe Massa          Ferrari              1m13.217s  + 0.203
4.  Mark Webber           Red Bull-Renault     1m13.429s  + 0.415
5.  Lewis Hamilton        McLaren-Mercedes     1m13.565s  + 0.551
6.  Nico Rosberg          Mercedes             1m13.814s  + 0.800
7.  Jenson Button         McLaren-Mercedes     1m13.838s  + 0.824
8.  Michael Schumacher    Mercedes             1m13.864s  + 0.850
9.  Nick Heidfeld         Renault              1m14.062s  + 1.048
10.  Vitaly Petrov         Renault              1m14.085s  + 1.071
11.  Paul di Resta         Force India-Mercedes 1m14.752s  + 1.321
12.  Pastor Maldonado      Williams-Cosworth    1m15.043s  + 1.612
13.  Kamui Kobayashi       Sauber-Ferrari       1m15.285s  + 1.854
14.  Adrian Sutil          Force India-Mercedes 1m15.287s  + 1.856
15.  Sebastien Buemi       Toro Rosso-Ferrari   1m15.334s  + 1.903
16.  Rubens Barrichello    Williams-Cosworth    1m15.361s  + 1.930
17.*  Pedro de la Rosa *     Sauber-Ferrari       1m15.587s  + 2.156
18.  *Jaime Alguersuari*     Toro Rosso-Ferrari   1m16.294s  + 2.472
19.  Jarno Trulli          Lotus-Renault        1m16.745s  + 2.923
20.  Heikki Kovalainen     Lotus-Renault        1m16.786s  + 2.964
21.  Tonio Liuzzi          HRT-Cosworth         1m18.424s  + 4.602
22.  Timo Glock            Virgin-Cosworth      1m18.537s  + 4.715
23.  Narain Karthikeyan    HRT-Cosworth         1m18.574s  + 4.752
24.  Jerome D'Ambrosio     Virgin-Cosworth      1m19.414s  + 5.592

----------


## embalses al 100%

Sin lugar a dudas ha sido la Q3 más disputada de la temporada y la mejor de la temporada para Ferrari. Podríamos hacer aquí como hacen los de la 6ª, una "pizarra". yo doy ya miss rasultados para mañana.

1º-Massa
2º-Alonso
3º-Webber

(Bendito muro de los campeones... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## REEGE

1º- Vettel
2º- Alonso
3º- Hamilton

----------


## ben-amar

1º.- Hamilton
2º.- Vettel
3º.- webber

----------


## embalses al 100%

Parece que no estais muy optimistas...
Venga seguid haciendo vuestras "pizarras" :Wink: . 
y que no se os olvide, mañana no habrá que madrugar para ver la carrera, solo no habrá que levantarse muy tarde de la siesta :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: . 

*Recordad a las 19:00*

----------


## REEGE

Creo que se han vuelto a equivocar los de Ferrari... hacen entrar a Fernando a poner intermedios y a las dos vueltas después de comenzar a diluviar otra vez... lo meten a poner extremos!! Han pecado de listillos a ver como Button iba recortando tiempo y no han visto la que se les avecinaba...
Como diluvia en la pista!!
Me temo que *otra más* en un equipo "ganador"... Así Alonso no ganará nunca!!

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Creo que se han vuelto a equivocar los de Ferrari... hacen entrar a Fernando a poner intermedios y a las dos vueltas después de comenzar a diluviar otra vez... lo meten a poner extremos!! Han pecado de listillos a ver como Button iba recortando tiempo y no han visto la que se les avecinaba...
> Como diluvia en la pista!!
> Me temo que *otra más* en un equipo "ganador"... Así Alonso no ganará nunca!!


Y a este paso la carrera no acabará nunca. Y quedan 3h y media de sol....

----------


## embalses al 100%

Una pena Alonso.
Un toque de Button, Alonso fuera, e investigación tras la carrera.

Una cosa, las carreras se van superando una tras otra, y esta está dejando el listón muy alto para Valencia. Dos Horas de Banmdera Roja, la carrera más larga, y los comisarios no están dando a basto con las investigaciones, van a tener mucho trabajo.

----------


## aberroncho

Deberían de haberle dado la victoria de la carrera al conductor del safety car porque ha dado mas vueltas que un tiovivo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Deberían de haberle dado la victoria de la carrera al conductor del safety car porque ha dado mas vueltas que un tiovivo.


Ha dado todas las vueltas que no ha dado en las primeras 4 carreras  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## ben-amar

"Es más fácil que haga el camino de Santiago que no que logre remontar"
Jueves, 23/6/2011, 20:18 h
ELPAIS.COMDeportes
ORIOL PUIGDEMONT - Valencia - 23/06/2011
Fernando Alonso vive una contradicción constante. Ocupa la quinta posición en la clasificación del Mundial de fórmula 1, a 92 puntos del líder, Sebastian Vettel, y eso supone un lastre de casi cuatro carreras de desventaja. La situación del asturiano es tan apurada, que, por la mañana, en un evento organizado por Shell, suministrador de carburante de Ferrari, es capaz de asegurar que sus opciones de remontada son prácticamente nulas; y por la tarde, en la conferencia oficial de la Federación Internacional del Automóvil (FIA), decir que no hay que ponerse nervioso porque quedan muchas pruebas por delante antes de darse por vencido. "Es más fácil que haga el Camino de Santiago que no la remontada en el campeonato. El título está un poco lejos, es difícil", ha soltado el español ante un grupo de atónitos periodistas.
Apenas cuatro horas más tarde, Alonso ha moderado un poco su discurso, aunque también ha querido recalcar que la distancia que hay entre las prestaciones del Red Bull y las del Ferrari son demasiado importantes como para plantearse ganar una carrera, un objetivo que, según dice, no se ajusta a la realidad. "No hay que desesperarse porque quedan muchos granes premios. La condición para remontar es tener el mejor coche. Ahora, pensar en la victoria sería muy osado", ha comentado el ovetense. "No podemos llegar a cada circuito y vender que vamos a ganar si en siete carreras no lo hemos hecho y Red Bull nos ha sacado, de media, un segundo por vuelta. Hay que poner los pies en el suelo, saber que nuestros rivales son más fuertes que nosotros en este momento", ha argumentado el corredor de la marca de il cavallino rampante.

A pesar de todo, Alonso llega a Valencia con ganas. Junto Abu Dabi y la India, es uno de los escenarios en los que aún no ha pisado el podio, y las características del trazado, con varios tramos rectos, aceleraciones potentes y pocas curvas rápidas, debería favorecer al 150 Italia. El curso pasado, además, la Scuderia comenzó aquí un intenso programa de evolución de su prototipo que le permitió pelear por la corona hasta el final, aunque la desventaja con respecto al líder (Hamilton) era entonces de 15 puntos, mientras que ahora, la que le separa de Vettel es casi seis veces superior.

----------


## REEGE

Alonso va muy en serio en Valencia.vie 24 jun 15:32:00 2011 

El piloto español de Ferrari ha marcado el mejor tiempo en la segunda sesión de entrenamientos libres del GP de Europa y confirma las buenas sensaciones de los primeros libres, en los que fue tercero. Al igual que ocurrió en Mónaco y Canadá, el Ferrari estará nuevamente en la pelea por la victoria.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Alonso 4º. A ver como se presenta la carrera.

----------


## Luján

Al parecer, la nueva limitación normativa de no poder modificar el mapa motor entre calificación y carrera no ha hecho mella en los RedBull, que siguen intratables.

A partir del próximo Gran Premio habrá una nueva normativa en cuanto a los difusores soplados, prohibiéndose que los motores puedan seguir expulsando la misma cantidad de gases cuando el piloto levanta el acelerador que cuando está al 100%. Esto es lo que le daba alas a los RedBull (aparte de la bebida, claro  :Wink: ) en clasificación, pero como es un mapa de motor muy gastón, no lo podían usar en carrera ya que se quedarían sin gasolina a mitad.

Para este GP, la FIA llegó al compromiso de impedir modificar el mapa motor entre clasificación y carrera, lo que teóricamente haría bajar las prestaciones de los RB en clasificación. A la vista está que no ha sido para tanto.

Curiosamente, los circuitos menos favorables a RB han sido en los que se ha planteado, pero nunca realizado, el cambio de normativa.

----------


## ARAGORM

Bueno, esto está a punto de empezar, a ver lo que hace Alonso.
Esperemos que nos de una carrera entretenida.

----------


## Luján

Pues la carrera ha sido entretenida.

Vettel ha vuelto a ganar, nada nuevo, pero Alonso ha conseguido un meritorio segundo puesto, adelantando a Webber una vez en pista y otra con estrategia.

Más importante aún, el ocavo puesto de Alguersuari, ganando a su compañero de equipo.

Otro detalle: La normativa de no modificar el mapa motor entre clasificación y carrera no ha hecho demasiada mella en los RedBull, Vettel sigue con más de medio segundo de ventaja por vuelta respecto a los demás. A los que sí que parece haber hecho daño es a los McLaren, que han tenido una carrera mediocre, Hamilton cuarto, con más de 18 segundos respecto a Webber y más de 46 a Vettel, y Button a un 60 segundos de la cabeza.

Increíble también, lo de Sergio pérez, decimoprimero saliendo decimosexto, con tan sólo UNA parada para cambiar neumáticos.

La clasificación:



El gráfico de posiciones:

----------


## Luján

*Red Bull perderá medio segundo sin difusor soplado*

Noticia en lasexta.com/formula1: http://www.lasextadeportes.com/formu...soplado/373553




> *El asesor de Red Bull, Helmut Marko, ha asegurado  que el equipo perderá alrededor de medio segundo por vuelta debido a la  prohibición de los difusores soplados para el Gran Premio de Gran  Bretaña.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>                     La prohibición del cambio del mapa motor junto con la  limitación en los difusores soplados, nos hace pensar en un Gran Premio  de Silverstone espectacular. Marko insiste en que el equipo *ha tomado las medidas adecuadas* pra compensar el tiempo perdido con nuevos reglajes y cambios aerodinámicos.
> La  limitación de los difusores soplados puede afectar a la mayoría de los  equipos. Todo apunta a que estas novedades serán vitales en el devenir  del campeonato, ya que a estas alturas es necesario recortar puntos a  Vettel o el campeonato se decidirá en pocos grandes premios.
> Helmut Marko ha reincidido en la idea de perder medio segundo por vuelta sin este difusor. *"Esperamos perder aproximadamente 0,5 segundos por vuelta* sin el difusor soplado. Pero somos optimistas de que vamos a mantener nuestro nivel de rendimiento."
> El asesor de Red Bull asegura que su equipo está* decepcionado con la FIA* por  introducir estas prohibiciones en la mitad de la temporada. "Lo  hubiéramos entendido si esto se hubiese llevado a cabo a final de la  temporada, pero hacer esto ahora es un poco extraño y no muy  comprensible".

----------


## embalses al 100%

Toma!!!!

La mejor noticia de los últimos meses  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## REEGE

Muy buena noticia... pero ha sido demasiado tarde!! Ya el mundial es Imposible para Fernando!! :Frown: 
Pero la verdad es que ese tiempo puede hacer que todos se acerquen un poquito más a el que casi seguro ganará el mundial!!
Saludos.

----------


## Luján

Todo esto y más es lo que me he tenido que contener de soltar a voz en grito al leer lo siguiente:

http://www.lasextadeportes.com/formu...oplados/376513




> *8/07/2011*
> 
> *La polémica de los difusores soplados*
> 
> 
> Ha sido una decisión rápida e improvisadaEl motivo es para mantener la fiabilidad del motor
> 
> *La primera sesión de entrenamientos libres en  Silverstone ha estado marcada por dos cuestiones: la lluvia y la  decisión de la FIA de permitir a los motores Renault un aumento de hasta  el 50% en el soplado hacia los difusores en la frenada y mantener el  10% en el resto de motores.*
> 
> ...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Todo esto y más es lo que me he tenido que contener de soltar a voz en grito al leer lo siguiente:
> 
> http://www.lasextadeportes.com/formu...oplados/376513


Pero... todavía dudabas de ésto?

Yo ya lo tengo asumido hace tiempo... no se si te habrás fijado que mis intervenciones en este hilo se han reducido drásticamente hasta un índice nulo.

Yo lo tengo muy claro: aquí, el que más mosca suelte a las arcas de ciertas cuentas de la maFIA ubicada en ciertos paraísos fiscales, es el que gana.

Pregunta típica de la maFIA a principios de año... ¿Quién ha soltado más asunto? ¿Tú?... pues tú estate tranquilo, que te daremos el coche y las normas necesarias para que ganes (y está más que demostrado)

El ejemplo más claro, está con los Brawn GP... hombre por favor. Por mucho que Ross Brawn sepa de coches y por mucho dinero que tengas por detrás, es imposible que una escudería nueva, salga y curiosamente tenga un coche que arrase y que además, la normativa de ese año curiosamente se ajusta a la perfección con el coche.

Y el caso de Red Bull, es similar. Ha pasado de no llegar a los puntos en ninguna carrera, a ponerse a ganar carreras como un cosaco una tras otra.

En fin, ahora más que nunca, la F1 es un auténtico circo de verdad  :Frown:

----------


## Luján

Donde dije digo, digo Diego.

Esto es lo que ha hecho la FIA hoy. En medio de los entrenamientos libres, de nuevo han variado la normativa:

http://www.lasextadeportes.com/formu..._del_10/376613




> *La limitación de los difusores vuelve a ser del 10%*
> 
> *El jefe de equipo de Red Bull y el de McLaren  tuvieron una confrontación durante la rueda de prensa posterior a los  entrenamientos libres del GP de Gran Bretaña. El motivo fue el cambio de  normativa que permitía a los motores Red Bull rendir al 50% y el resto  al 10%. Hoy, cambió todo de nuevo.*
> 
> La discusión comenzó cuando Christian Horner fue cuestionado  sobre si este cambio de normativa hacía que la competición estuviese en  igualdad de condiciones. El jefe de equipo de Red Bull esquivó el dardo  defendiendo la decisión de la FIA. Pienso que es muy difícil para la  ésta encontrar el camino correcto y *tienen todo mi reconocimiento*,  intentan ser lo más justos y equitativos posibles, ya que decretaron  que sería la dirección técnica quien propusiera las soluciones que  tienen, confesó el integrante de la escudería británica.Además  el directivo reavivó la polémica sobre las posibles conspiraciones que  hay en el paddock acerca del del buen rendimiento de Red Bull.
> La respuesta ante estas declaraciones del director de equipo de McLaren fueron contundentes al afirmar que *esto estaba preparado*  para añadir que ha habido unas seis directrices técnicas sobre este  tema que se han ido revelando y hacer esto y de forma tan ambigua y  turbia, cambiándolo inevitablemente en un ambiente de competitividad,  los equipos sentirán que no se ha hecho bien.
> Horner entró al trapo resaltando que si el motor de los Mercedes puede trabajar al mismo rendimiento que el de Renault, *os invitamos a hacerlo.* Además  cuestionó a Whitmarsh sobre la ventaja que tiene soplado frío frente a  la inyección por retención. Incógnita que resolvió el directivo de  McLaren amparándose en ese 40% de diferencia entre un motor y otro.
> Whitmarsh además de la desventaja técnica resaltó la dificultad que tienes ahora los ingenieros con tanto cambio.
> El jefe de equipo de Red Bull además demostró que viejas heridas aún no están cerradas al sacar a relucir *el tema de la inyección de los cuatro cilindros en retención.* He  leído en la normativa técnica que estaba permitida para algunos  competidores y creo que incluye a vuestro motor. Según tenemos  entendido, antes de que a Renault se le permitieran sus parámetros había  una ventaja significativa para cualquier equipo con motores Mercedes.  Como puedes ver, es un asunto muy complejo, concluyó Horner.
> ...

----------


## REEGE

*Webber logra su segunda pole del año; Alonso saldrá tercero,
El australiano supera a Vettel gracias a la lluvia y deja a los Ferrari del español y Massa en la segunda línea.*

----------


## Luján

> *Webber logra su segunda pole del año; Alonso saldrá tercero,
> El australiano supera a Vettel gracias a la lluvia y deja a los Ferrari del español y Massa en la segunda línea.*



Aquí los tiempos:

----------


## REEGE

*ALONSO gana en Silverstone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* Aunque haya sido por un  inexplicable error de Redbull...
Bueno quedán 4 vueltas...jejeje cruzemos los dedos chicos...

----------


## F. Lázaro

*Por fin una carrera buena!!!!*  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Grande Alonso, vaya carrerón que ha hecho, tremendo  :Smile: 

Pese a todo eso, sigo diciendo que detesto esta Fórmula 1 que han creado a base de normas inútiles e irrisorias, y todavía más aún a sus dirigentes y organizadores del cotarro, utilizando los reglamentos a su antojo y conveniencia.

Toda la vida de dios, la F1 siempre ha sido a tumba abierta y sin chorradas de tipos de ruedas ni leches... aquello era la verdadera F1, no el circo de ahora  :Frown:

----------


## Luján

Gracias por contarlo chicos,  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 

Aún no he visto la carrera, ahora ya no va a ser lo mismo  :Frown: 

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo solo vi las 12 primeras vueltas, y al final cuando estaban dando la rueda de prensa, y veo a Fernando en medio, os***, ha ganado!!!
Me habré perdido una carrera....

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Gracias por contarlo chicos, 
> 
> Aún no he visto la carrera, ahora ya no va a ser lo mismo


Pues mejor así... ya sabes que Alonso ha ganado y por tanto, verás la carrera con más interés  :Smile: 

Si no te decimos nada, dirías algo así _"buah... si habrá sido otra carrera en la que Vettel habrá hecho un paseo militar, paso de verla"_...  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

> Pues mejor así... ya sabes que Alonso ha ganado y por tanto, verás la carrera con más interés 
> 
> Si no te decimos nada, dirías algo así _"buah... si habrá sido otra carrera en la que Vettel habrá hecho un paseo militar, paso de verla"_...


No te creas, ya tenía la intención de verla por si era sobre agua, como al principio fue.

Alonso tuvo mejor ritmo que Vettel, incluso sin los errores en las paradas, los RedBull esta vez hubieran estado contra las cuerdas y, quién sabe, Alonso hubiera podido acabar adelantando a Vettel en la pista.

Por otro lado, Hamilton se merece 20'' de penalización por provocar un accidente, con Massa, en la última vuelta. El Brasileño tenía totalmente ganada la posición y Hamilton frenó fuera de trazada, tarde y mal. Lo que hizo que el coche de masa patinara y lo llevara a fuera de pista en la última curva.

Los 20'' lo digo porque es lo que se pone como penalización cuando se investiga después de carrera. Pero claro, ¿Cómo van a penalizar a Hamilton en el GP de su país? Seguro que a Alonso en Montmeló o Valencia sí que lo harían, sin dudarlo.


¡Ah!, y lo de Webber con Vettel al final de carrera.... ¿Qué decir? Aunque diga que no, levantó el pié para no pasarle. Tan claro como que escribo estas líneas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Los 20'' lo digo porque es lo que se pone como penalización cuando se investiga después de carrera. *Pero claro, ¿Cómo van a penalizar a Hamilton en el GP de su país?* Seguro que a Alonso en Montmeló o Valencia sí que lo harían, sin dudarlo.


Y si no es en su país, da lo mismo...

Ya buscarán los comisarios la fórmula adecuada de tal forma que los segundos de penalización, no le supongan perder posición... ejem: Safety Car en Valencia Street...

Lo de _Webbón_ y _Vettel de aquí_, creo que no es necesario realizar ningún apunte extra. Se vió claramente al final de la carrera, el algodón no engña, y sino, que muestren las telemetrías (sin manipular), verás como no se atreverán a hacerlo...

----------


## ben-amar Jr

Hola, lo malo de  la carrera fue que le dijeran a webber que no adelantase a S.Vettel teniendo por vuelta 1 segundo mas deprisa que Vettel. :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## ben-amar

AL fin hemos visto un triunfo de Magic, esperemos que a partir de ahora se vea mas lucha por el primer puesto del podio.
Una carrera bonita

----------


## F. Lázaro

> AL fin hemos visto un triunfo de Magic, esperemos que a partir de ahora se vea mas lucha por el primer puesto del podio.
> Una carrera bonita


Ya le sabeotearán el coche a Fernando en caso que se ponga la cosa emocionante.

Recordar que estos coches sin la electrónica, informática y demás cacharros que lleva, no son nada. Por lo que, alguien de la maFIA le mete un buen troyano en el setup del coche de Fernando, y listo  :Mad:

----------


## Luján

> Ya le sabeotearán el coche a Fernando en caso que se ponga la cosa emocionante.
> 
> Recordar que estos coches sin la electrónica, informática y demás cacharros que lleva, no son nada. Por lo que, alguien de la maFIA le mete un buen troyano en el setup del coche de Fernando, y listo



No lo necesitan. Ganando Alonso TODAS las carreras y quedando Vettel segundo en todas, aún le sobran 22 puntos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> No lo necesitan. Ganando Alonso TODAS las carreras y quedando Vettel segundo en todas, aún le sobran 22 puntos.


Bueno... siempre nos quedará:



Recuerda que su poder, es inimaginable, no tiene límites. Fíjate si es así, que no se apiada ni del Safety Car:



*Vayan unas plegarias a San Ganchao*

*Creo en San Ganchao, Padre todopoderoso, creador de las Puzolanas y de la grava. Creo en Alonso su único Hijo, Nuestro Señor, que fue concebido por obra y gracia del Espíritu de San Ganchao; nació de Santa María Virgen, padeció bajo el poder de Ron Dennis; fue crucificado, muerto y sepultado; descendió a los infiernos de McLaren; al tercer día resucitó de entre los muertos; subió a los cielos con Renault y está a la diestra de San Ganchao junto a Ferrari; desde allí ha de venir a juzgar a los tramposos y a los envidiosos. Creo en San Ganchao, en la Santa Puzolana, la Comunión de los Santos, el perdón de las chicanes, la resurrección de la lluvia y la vida eterna.  Amén*

*Dios te salve, San Ganchao. Lleno eres de gracia. El Señor es contigo. Bendito tu eres entre todos los santos y bendito es el fruto de tu milagro, Alonso. San Ganchao, Padre de las puzolanas, ruega por nosotros los seguidores, ahora y en la hora de la carrera. Amén.* 

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

Reconozco que nunca he tenido tanta fe en nada, me quito el sombrero de mi vecino ante semejante acto de veneracion  :Cool: 

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Veo el futuro...  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Veo el futuro...


Jajajajaja.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
¿Vas a dejar el futuro en esas manos? :Confused: Piensalo... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Mira eso(Elaboración propia eeeh) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3dphb3Fdig[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JljsTQB0Iks[/ame]

----------


## F. Lázaro

Esa boquita!!  :Big Grin:  :Wink: 




> ¿Vas a dejar el futuro en esas manos?Piensalo...
> Mira eso(Elaboración propia eeeh)


Bueno... no está mal, eres agresivo y ambicioso, me gusta  :Smile:  Menos mal los frenos del F1, si llega a ser un coche de calle, el muro de la 14 te lo comes con patatas... jejeje  :Big Grin: 

Aunque, me da a mí Renault no iba a ganar contigo para triángulos de suspensiones... madre mía como coges los pianos de la 10-11-12  :EEK!:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Bueno... no está mal, eres agresivo y ambicioso, me gusta  Menos mal los frenos del F1, si llega a ser un coche de calle, el muro de la 14 te lo comes con patatas... jejeje 
> 
> Aunque, me da a mí Renault no iba a ganar contigo para triángulos de suspensiones... madre mía como coges los pianos de la 10-11-12


Yo habría arruinado ya a toda la parrilla...
Bueno, ese es el modo "Campeonato", en el de Trayectoria estoy con Toro Rosso exprimiendolo a tope... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . A ver si me dejan un rato tranquilo esta tarde y puedo grabar un poco :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: .
Y menos mal que los Branw GP corrían..., si les saca dos o tres segundos :Stick Out Tongue: .

Y ahora, quiero haceros una pregunta:
*¿Cuál es, para vosotros el circuito más dificil?*

Porque claro desde le sofá todo se ve muy facil, pero ahora que "conduzco", veo la F1 de otra manera.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Y ahora, quiero haceros una pregunta:
> *¿Cuál es, para vosotros el circuito más dificil?*


Tanto en espectacularidad como en dificultad, yo siempre diré, por los siglos de los siglos, el *circuito del Infierno Verde*, un trazado sobrecogedor, decenas de curvas, curvas enlazadas, peraltadas y contraperaltadas, y luego está el mítico Carrusel



He aquí a Heidfeld dando una vuelta con su BMW Sauber al Infierno Verde... *ESPECTACULAR*  :EEK!:  Se tenía que seguir corriendo en este circuito  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODUW_2K6c-Q&feature=related[/ame]

Pensé que se atrevería a coger el Carrusel por el peralte, pero no  :Frown:

----------


## Luján

De los circuitos que se corren actualmente, creo que el que más me gustaba en el simulador que tenía era Spa, seguido de Monaco, Hockenheim, y Monza [me gusta(ba) la velocidad], y los que menos, Silverstone e Interlagos.


Malasia y China son complicados, pero aún no los he podido practicar.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> De los circuitos que se corren actualmente, creo que el que más me gustaba en el simulador que tenía era Spa, seguido de Monaco, Hockenheim, y Monza [me gusta(ba) la velocidad], y los que menos, Silverstone e Interlagos.
> 
> 
> Malasia y China son complicados, pero aún no los he podido practicar.


Yo de los actuales, me quedo sin duda con Spa  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Esa curva de Eau Rouge, si pone los pelos de punta con la cámara del cockpit del juego, imagínate en verdad  :Cool:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

> Veo el futuro...


Creo que tu fe va demasiado lejos.
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Tanto en espectacularidad como en dificultad, yo siempre diré, por los siglos de los siglos, el *circuito del Infierno Verde*, un trazado sobrecogedor, decenas de curvas, curvas enlazadas, peraltadas y contraperaltadas, y luego está el mítico Carrusel
> 
> 
> 
> He aquí a Heidfeld dando una vuelta con su BMW Sauber al Infierno Verde... *ESPECTACULAR*  Se tenía que seguir corriendo en este circuito 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODUW_...eature=related
> 
> Pensé que se atrevería a coger el Carrusel por el peralte, pero no


Ese lo he "probado" yo en otro juego y es espectacular... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .
Tiene infinidad de curvas y rectas en las que te pones a más de 325Km/h.
Pienso igual que tu :Wink: .




> Yo de los actuales, me quedo sin duda con Spa 
> 
> Esa curva de Eau Rouge, si pone los pelos de punta con la cámara del cockpit del juego, imagínate en verdad


De los de la actualidad el que más dificil me ha resultado, ha sido Mónaco, seguido de Singapur, y el que menos Valencia, aunque el más feo quizá sea(para mí), el de Cataluña.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Iniciado por F. Lázaro
> 
> 
> Tanto en espectacularidad como en dificultad, yo siempre diré, por los siglos de los siglos, el *circuito del Infierno Verde*, un trazado sobrecogedor, decenas de curvas, curvas enlazadas, peraltadas y contraperaltadas, y luego está el mítico Carrusel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ese lo he "probado" yo en otro juego y es espectacular....


¿No habrá sido con el GT5 por casualidad, no?  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## sergiako

> ¿No habrá sido con el GT5 por casualidad, no?


yo he corrido en el gt5 en ese circuito pero corro pocas veces por que se me hace eterno (20km de circuito), a la minima que vayas rapido donde no debes te sales y la torta es segura :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> ¿No habrá sido con el GT5 por casualidad, no?


No, creo, que fue con el 4, para XBox.

----------


## ben-amar Jr

yo no lo he probado pero con la pinta que tiene creo que es normal y corriente aunque muy largo pero las curvas son sencillas si sabes conducir claro
un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> las curvas son sencillas si sabes conducir claro


Bueno... sencillas con un engendro de 600 CV y a 300 km/h, hay que tenerlos cuadraos para manejar un bicho de esos.

En cualquier simulador es muy fácil... pero subido a un bicho de esos, no me quiero ni imaginar los latigazos que tiene que pegar en el cuello al frenar, coger curvas, etc...

A eso le sumas la adrenalina de la competición, jugándote la vida a 300 km/h... hay que tenerlos bien puestos para subirse ahí  :Cool:

----------


## ben-amar Jr

Bueno, le preguntaré a mi padre si me deja coger uno de esos bichos que dices esta noche  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

¿Tu crees que me dejara? :Cool:   :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿Tu crees que me dejara?


Déjale el segundo mando, y creo que ya tienes la respuesta...  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## sergiako

hoy en el gt5 he corrido en el circuito con un audi de 800cv (uno de calle) y yendo en la recta mas larga del circuito iba a 330km/h y al salir de la recta habia una serie de curvas rapidas (de esas que no tienes que frenar) y daba miedo :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  por que a la minima que tocaras fuera te la pegabas (el coche acabo abollado de las veces que me sali en todo el circuito) :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
si quereis os pongo una foto de el audi (la foto echa en el juego)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> si quereis os pongo una foto de el audi (la foto echa en el juego)


Eso no se pregunta... eso se pone directamente, jejeje  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## sergiako

> Eso no se pregunta... eso se pone directamente, jejeje


enseguida las pongo tengo que pasarlas a un pen desde el juego

----------


## sergiako

aqui estan

y otra

----------


## embalses al 100%

:EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: Que guapo... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .
Como tiene que zumbar eso madre mía

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Que guapo....
> Como tiene que zumbar eso madre mía


Creo que aquí tienes la respuesta...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-2p9I3VEd0[/ame]

Y éste es real  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCTb65ufbxg&feature=fvwrel[/ame]

----------


## ben-amar Jr

que pasada de coche! :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> que pasada de coche!


_Dile a tu padre que te compre uno para cuando te saques el carnet_  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

> _Dile a tu padre que te compre uno para cuando te saques el carnet_


Seria un buen regalo  :Smile:  pero...................nahhhhhhhhhh, iba a acumular demasiado polvo hasta entonces  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Seria un buen regalo  pero...................nahhhhhhhhhh, iba a acumular demasiado polvo hasta entonces



Por eso dice "cuando te saques el carnet"

De aquí a entonces tienes tiempo de ir ahorrando, y eso no coge polvo,a no ser que seas de los que guardan el dinero bajo el colchón.  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

Con esta noticia que acabo de leer, ha quedado sentenciado el Mundial de F1 2011, a falta de casi la mitad de las carreras:

http://www.lasextadeportes.com/formu...cciones/378743




> *14/07/2011 - AGENCIAS*
> 
> *Los difusores soplados no tendrán restricciones*
> 
> 
> La FIA espera no recibir más protestas al respectoEn Alemania se correrá en la mismas condiciones que en Valencia
> 
> *25* comentarios
> 
> ...

----------


## embalses al 100%

A la mi**da todo.
Vettle(a la m.....) campeón del Mundial de F1.
Se esfumaron las pocas esperanzas que quedaban de tener alguna posibilidad de algo.
Que poderoso es el dinero...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Seria un buen regalo  pero...................nahhhhhhhhhh, iba a acumular demasiado polvo hasta entonces


Bueno, si quieres lo puedes comprar, y hasta que se saque el carnet le vas haciendo el rodaje al coche  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

Total, se acabo el mundial por este año, así no hay emocion alguna  :Cool: 
Salvo por saber quien sera el 3º, o el 1º de los demas  :Cool:

----------


## Luján

> Total, se acabo el mundial por este año, así no hay emocion alguna 
> Salvo por saber quien sera el 3º, o el 1º de los demas


Al ritmo que va Vettel, esto va a ser como la Copa del América: No hay segundo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> A la mi**da todo.
> Vettle(a la m.....) campeón del Mundial de F1.
> Se esfumaron las pocas esperanzas que quedaban de tener alguna posibilidad de algo.
> *Que poderoso es el dinero...*


Pero todavía tenías alguna duda  :Confused:  :Wink: 

La F1 hace tiempo que dejó de existir como tal. Ahora no es más que como se la conoce... un auténtico circo  :Frown: 

Con respecto a lo que te resalto en negrita, conforme te vayas haciendo más mayor, ya irás obteniendo la respuesta a eso que acabas de mencionar...

----------


## ben-amar Jr

la formula 1 es un circo, cuando estan todo un poco igualados, no como      este año que S.Vettel está arrasando, así que no creo que sea un circo 
un saludo. :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## ben-amar

> la formula 1 es un circo, cuando estan todo un poco igualados, no como      este año que S.Vettel está arrasando, así que no creo que sea un circo 
> un saludo.


Pues tienes razon, mas bien sera una pantomima

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues estos son los "regalitos" de cada uno, al final de esta temporada:



Autor: ajm88

----------


## ben-amar

> Pues estos son los "regalitos" de cada uno, al final de esta temporada:
> 
> 
> 
> Autor: ajm88


No se ve nada, ya nos diras lo que es  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## embalses al 100%

> No se ve nada, ya nos diras lo que es


Ya se ve :Wink: .

----------


## Luján

> No se ve nada, ya nos diras lo que es


si sigues sin verla, dale a F5 o edita el mensaje y ves el enlace a la imagen.


Algunos servidores de internet no permiten el acceso a sus imágenes a través de otros servidores.

Me explico: La imagen estaba emplazada en otro servidor distinto al de embalses.net. Cuando nosotros entramos con nuestro navegador en embalses.net para ver esa imagen, es el servidor de embalses.net el que llama al otro servidor para solicitarle la imagen, no nuestro navegador. Esa solicitud es diferente según quién la realice. Y algunos servidores no permiten que las solicitudes de otros servidores accedan a las imágenes, y por eso en ocasiones no se ven.

----------


## ben-amar

Pues no lo sabia, gracias; en eso estaba pez.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> si sigues sin verla, dale a F5 o edita el mensaje y ves el enlace a la imagen.
> 
> 
> Algunos servidores de internet no permiten el acceso a sus imágenes a través de otros servidores.
> 
> Me explico: La imagen estaba emplazada en otro servidor distinto al de embalses.net. Cuando nosotros entramos con nuestro navegador en embalses.net para ver esa imagen, es el servidor de embalses.net el que llama al otro servidor para solicitarle la imagen, no nuestro navegador. Esa solicitud es diferente según quién la realice. Y algunos servidores no permiten que las solicitudes de otros servidores accedan a las imágenes, y por eso en ocasiones no se ven.


Y llegó el ingeniero informático y lo solucionó todo  :Smile: 

Hay que ver chico, no sé como Microsoft todavía te tiene "suelto"...  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

> Y llegó el ingeniero informático y lo solucionó todo 
> 
> Hay que ver chico, no sé como Microsoft todavía te tiene "suelto"...


Jeje, pues porque no nos llevamos nada bien ellos y yo.

Prefiero otras compañías como Canonical, Google, Mozilla,... e incluso Apple antes que Microsoft.  :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar Jr

Y porque no haces entrevistas de trabajo con esas compañías a ver si te cogen ¿no? :Confused:

----------


## Luján

> Y porque no haces entrevistas de trabajo con esas compañías a ver si te cogen ¿no?


No es lo mío. De Informática voy justito.

Además, esas compaías no cogen gente en entrevistas.

----------


## Luján

La FIA hace experimentos para mejorar la seguridad de los pilotos

http://www.formula1.com/news/features/2011/7/12314.html

La FIA hace, de vez en cuando, estudios para mejorar la seguridad de los pilotos.

En este caso, han lanzado una rueda de F1 (unos 20Kg entre llanta y neumático) a 225Km/h contra un parabrisas de F1 de policarbonato y contra la cúpula de un F-16.

El vídeo del test: http://vimeo.com/26098946

----------


## F. Lázaro

> La FIA hace experimentos para mejorar la seguridad de los pilotos
> 
> La FIA hace, de vez en cuando, estudios para mejorar la seguridad de los pilotos.
> 
> *En este caso, han lanzado una rueda de F1 (unos 20Kg entre llanta y neumático) a 225Km/h contra un parabrisas de F1 de policarbonato y contra la cúpula de un F-16.
> *


¿Y de qué sirve eso de la rueda de 20 kg a 225 km/h si luego un muelle que no pesa ni de coña medio kg atravesó el casco y por poco no atraviesa también la cabeza de Massa?

----------


## Luján

> ¿Y de qué sirve eso de la rueda de 20 kg a 225 km/h si luego un muelle que no pesa ni de coña medio kg atravesó el casco y por poco no atraviesa también la cabeza de Massa?


Creo que precisamente por eso. De hecho en el artículo original hablan del accidente de Massa.

También hablan de que se han planteado, pero no lo van a hacer de momento, poner cúpulas similares a los F1, pero hay muchos problemas: Rescate, empañamiento, suciedad, etc.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Esta misma imagen pero vestidos de rojo creo que queremos volver a verla todo el mundo.

A todos nos queda en la memoria aquella mítica frase de _¡Bravíssimo Fernando, Bravo, Bravo, Bravo, Bravo, Bravo,...!_

Poco se sabe de él salvo que compres a diario todo el ristro de revistas rosas, pero conociéndolo, no creo que pierda el tiempo... :Stick Out Tongue: 



Este tío es mi auténtico ídolo y ejemplo a seguir  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

http://www.lasextadeportes.com/futbo...en_2012/380353




> *19/07/2011*
> 
> *Pirelli cambiará sus neumáticos en 2012*
> 
> 
> Hembery: "Queremos fortalecerlos porque actualmente no se pueden exprimir al máximo en cada circuito"
> 
> *3* comentarios
> 
> ...


Si es por la seguirdad bien, pero si es porque sí, pues no. Así están bien, dando vidilla a las carreras.

Si los hacen más duraderos, darán ventaja a aquellos equipos y pilotos que los destrozan, frente a aquellos que se han preocupado de cuidarlos. Creo que no hace falta poner nombres, ¿verdad?

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Creo que no hace falta poner nombres, ¿verdad?


No, no hace falta. Una imagen vale más que mil palabras...



 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> *Festival de adelantamientos en la F-1*
> 
> 
> Según Mercedes GP en los nueve primeros GP de la temporada se han producido 623 adelantamientos, más que en toda la temporada pasada completa. Es la respuesta que la F1 ha dado a los aficionados que pedían más espectáculo y más adelantamientos en pista.
> 
> En Montecarlo sólo fueron 22, una cifra muy pequeña pero que representa el multiplicar por 5 los vividos en años anteriores. Cifra que está muy lejos de las conseguidas en Montreal (136), Estambul (123) y Shangai (97).
> 
> Para muchos, el éxito del crecimiento del número de adelantamientos hay que buscarlo en el DRS, el alerón trasero móvil que permite ganar velocidad punta al perseguidor y que deja sin defensa posible al perseguido. Sin embrago, los datos señalan que éste no es el factor primordial o al menos no lo ha sido en la mayor parte de circuitos: sólo el 29% de los adelantamientos se deben al DRS.
> 
> ...


Fuente: www.mundodeportivo.com

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/depor...lpepudep_9/Tes
Alonso y Massa tutean a Webber y Vettel y confirman el salto de calidad que el bólido rojo exhibió en Silverstone

ORIOL PUIGDEMONT - Nürburgring - 22/07/2011
Ferrari ha necesitado medio curso para poder ofrecerle a Fernando Alonso, su primer piloto, un monoplaza capaz de medirse en corto con los Red Bull, especialmente el de Sebastian Vettel, dominador implacable del primer acto del campeonato, seis triunfos y tres segundos puestos en las nueve primeras paradas del calendario. Según las señales emitidas durante las dos primeras sesiones de ensayo del Gran Premio de Alemania que el domingo se disputará en un escenario tan significativo como el circuito de Nürburgring, todo apunta a que la Scuderia ya lo ha conseguido. Para poder calibrar con mayor exactitud el potencial de un monoplaza de F-1 es importante atender al rendimiento de los dos pilotos del equipo. Hasta ahora, la diferencia que separaba al piloto español de su compañero de equipo, Felipe Massa, ponía en relieve la flojera del 150º Italia, un prototipo mucho más inestable que el RB7.
La victoria que Alonso logró hace dos semanas en Silverstone, un triunfo incontestable por el martilleo de vueltas rápidas que el asturiano protagonizó durante la segunda parte de la carrera, adivinaba un gran paso al frente de la marca de Maranello. A la espera de que la cronometrada de mañana mande al garete todas las predicciones, la reacción de Ferrari parece real, y todo apunta a que el constructor italiano ya le ha podido echar el lazo a la estructura de los bólidos energéticos. Así lo han indicado las tablas de tiempos. El chico de Oviedo ha comandado el primer entrenamiento del día y su vecino ha terminado el cuarto, dejando entre ambos a los dos Red Bull, mientras que Alonso ha sido superado por Webber por la tarde al tiempo que Massa ha repetido clasificación y ha concluido justo por detrás de Vettel.

Desde que se bajó del podio en Gran Bretaña, el bicampeón del mundo con Renault (2005 y 2006)no ha dejado de repetir que la mejora del coche se debe únicamente al empeño que han puesto los empleados de la fábrica. Desde entonces ha sostenido Alonso que la esperpéntica intromisión de la FIA en el delirante galimatías de la limitación en el uso de los escapes soplados no había tenido ninguna incidencia en aquella victoria. Por lo que se ha visto hasta ahora en Alemania lleva razón, aunque está por ver si este progreso no ha llegado demasiado tarde.

----------


## ben-amar

Los tiempos en los entrenamientos libres de ayer:
.1. Mark Webber AUT/Red Bull 1:31.711

.2. Fernando Alonso ESP/Ferrari a 0.168

.3. Sebastian Vettel GER/Red Bull a 0.373

.4. Felipe Massa BRA/Ferrari a 0.643

.5. Michael Schumacher GER/Mercedes a 0.700

.6. Nico Rosberg GER/Mercedes a 0.846

.7. Lewis Hamilton GBR/McLaren a 1.013

.8. Nick Heidfeld GER/Renault a 1.387

.9. Vitaly Petrov RUS/Renault a 1.427

10. Adrian Sutil GER/Force India a 1.500

11. Jenson Button GBR/McLaren a 1.514

12. Paul di Resta GBR/Force India a 1.588

13. Sergio Pérez MEX/Sauber a 2.402

14. Rubens Barrichello BRA/Williams a 2.633

15. Jaime Alguersuari ESP/Toro Rosso a 2.776

16. Kamui Kobayashi JAP/Sauber a 2.780

17. Pastor Maldonado VEN/Williams a 3.285

18. Heikki Kovalainen FIN/Lotus Renault a 4.042

18. Timo Glock GER/Virgin a 5.229

20. Karun Chandhok IND/Lotus Renault a 5.537

21. Jérôme d'Ambrosio BEL/Virgin a 5.602

22. Vitantonio Liuzzi ITA/Hispania a 6.434

23. Daniel Ricciardo AUS/Hispania a 9.026

.x. Sebastien Buemi SUI/Toro Rosso sin tiempo.

GP de Alemania: Entrenamientos libres - F1 2011
VIDEO - - 22-07-2011

Webber, por delante de Alonso.
http://www.elpais.com/videos/deporte...pepudep_1/Ves/

----------


## F. Lázaro

*¿Habéis visto a Vettel? ¿Donde está Vettel? ¿Donde está?*



Lo estoy buscando pero no hay manera de encontarlo...

Buenísima la imagen de Fernando montado sobre el Red Bull  :Big Grin: , miedo le tengo ya la maFIA a que le meta una sanción a Fernando, porque de esa peña, me espero cualquier cosa.

J**er con los mecánicos de Ferrari  :Mad:  Después de todo el trabajo de Massa, van y la cagan a lo grande en la parada  :Frown:

----------


## Luján

Carrerón el visto esta tarde.

Hamilton primero, Alonso segundo y Webber tercero.

Vettel ha quedado cuarto, tras un cambio de ruedas en la última vuelta, y adelantando a Massa en esa entrada al pit-lane por culpa de un problema en la parada del brasileño.

Cada piloto ha tenido una estrategia diferente, Webber haciendo su parada muy pronto, tras perder el primer puesto en la salida y poniéndose de nuevo lider, pero los ritmos del británico y del español fueron mucho mejores, y pudieron adelantarle en pista.

Impresionante el duelo entre Vettel y Massa, donde el de RedBull no pudo con el de Ferrari en la pista.


Los tiempos:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Las dos últimas carreras, me las he perdido las dos :Frown:  :Frown: 
Un pena, porque por lo que comentais han sido unos carrerones.
De esta solo he visto, las últimas 15 vueltas, ahora eso sí, nueva pifia de Ferrari en las paradas, con lo que había aguantado Massa.

Aunque claro está estas mejoras han llegado tarde, aunque solo haya 86 puntos.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luján

Nueva carrera, esta vez en Hungaroring.

G.P. de Hungría.

Esta es la predicción meteorológica según www.eltiempo.es



Esperemos que se cumplan las predicciones y llueva.

----------


## REEGE

*PRIMEROS LIBRES DE HUNGRÍA
Hamilton empieza primero y Alonso tercero en Hungaroring.*
Fernando Alonso se vuelve a meter en el "podium" de tiempos tras los primeros entrenamientos libres del Gran Premio de Hungría. Hamilton ha sido primero, seguido por Vettel.
antena3.com  |  Hungría  | Actualizado el 29/07/2011 a las 12:01 horas 

Lewis Hamilton ha sido el más rápido en los primeros entrenamientos libres del Gran Premio de Hungría. Con un tiempo de 1:23.350, el británico marca el mejor tiempo para confirmar su buen estado de forma. Vettel ha quedado segundo con un registro de 1:23.564 y Fernando Alonso tercero parando el crono en 1:23.642.

Lo más destacado de los primeros entrenamientos libres en el circuito de Hungaroring ha sido sin duda el accidente de Webber. Un choque fortuito contra el quitamiedos ha provocado graves lesiones sobre el morro y los neumáticos delanteros del Red Bull.

Calzando los compuestos más duros, el australiano estaba forzando al máximo las posibilidades de su monoplaza cuando sin querer, ha pisado la zona trasera de los pianos con la rueda trasera izquierda. Ha perdido el control hasta colisionar contra la barrera.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Veo el foro vacío desde el día 29... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin: 
Para vuestra información, la carrera acabó ayer, fue sobre mojado, Button 1º, Vettle 2º(Pole), Alonso 3º, Halminton 4º. Jaime Alguersuari 10º.
Algunas incidencias:
Incendio y explosión del coche de Heifeld, y varios abandonos.

----------


## Luján

> Veo el foro vacío desde el día 29...
> Para vuestra información, la carrera acabó ayer, fue sobre mojado, Button 1º, Vettle 2º(Pole), Alonso 3º, Halminton 4º. Jaime Alguersuari 10º.
> Algunas incidencias:
> Incendio y explosión del coche de Heifeld, y varios abandonos.


Es que he estado fuera el finde.

Respecto a la carrera, eso de que fue sobre mojado.... sólo la primera parte. Después hubo todo un baile de estrategias de elecciones de neumáticos, con la siempre amenazante lluvia.

También hubo un buen baile de posiciones en cabeza.

En definitiva, una carrera bastante entretenida.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Es que he estado fuera el finde.
> 
> Respecto a la carrera, eso de que fue sobre mojado.... sólo la primera parte. Después hubo todo un baile de estrategias de elecciones de neumáticos, con la siempre amenazante lluvia.
> 
> También hubo un buen baile de posiciones en cabeza.
> 
> *En definitiva, una carrera bastante entretenida*.


Y a los que decían y dicen que la F1, se trata de coches dando vueltas como un Scalectrik, sin cambiar de posición, eso ya no sirve :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

Elección de neumáticos para Spa, Monza y Singapur.

Pirelli ha confirmado los neumáticos que llevará a los próximos tres grandes premios:

Spa: intermedios y blandos
Monza: Intermedios y blandos
Singapur: Blandos y superblandos

http://www.formula1.com/news/headlin...1/8/12398.html

----------


## Luján

Siguiendo con los neumáticos:

Pirelli anuncia que sus neumáticos duros no se volverán a usar este año, ni el que viene.

http://www.lasextadeportes.com/formu..._muerto/387453




> *Paul Hembery, responsable de Pirelli, ha anunciado  que no se volverán a utlizar los neumáticos duros en el resto de  grandes premios que quedan. Se trata de una noticia fantástica para  Ferrari ya que han demostrado un mejor rendimiento con las gomas más  blandas.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>                     La remontada es posible. No sólo hemos visto a Ferrari en el  Wrooom Summer 2011 dejar muy claro que nunca tirarán la toalla, además,  Pirelli ha anunciado que no volverá a utilizar neumáticos duros en las  carreras que quedan. Se trata de una *noticia fantástica para la Scuderia*  ya que el rendimiento mostrado con las gomas blandas ha sido mucho más  competitivo por adaptarse mejor a las condiciones del F10º Italia.
> 
> Paul Hembery, mandamás de Pirelli, ha dicho que *"el compuesto es demasiado duro y los blandos están demostrando ser lo suficientemente robustos* para los circuitos más agresivos que nos quedan. Así que no creo que vayamos a ir por la ruta más difícil". 
> ...

----------


## Luján

Bueno,

tras el parón estival, vuelve la F1. Esta vez al emblemático circuito de Spa-Francorchamps. A ver qué tal se le da a los nuestros.

El circuito:
http://www.formula1.com/races/in_detail/belgium_858/

El horario:
http://www.formula1.com/races/in_det...timetable.html

El tiempo en la zona:
http://www.eltiempo.es/malmedy.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hay una gran novedad para la siguiente carrera, mirad esta noticia de http://www.caranddriverthef1.com

*OFICIAL: Bruno Senna sustituirá a Nick Heidfeld en el GP de Bélgica
Asistirá a la conferencia de prensa del jueves*

*Ya es oficial: el equipo Lotus Renault ha anunciado hoy miércoles a través de una breve nota en su página web oficial que Bruno Senna reemplazará a Nick Heidfeld en este próximo Gran Premio de Bélgica que se disputa en el circuito de Spa-Francorchamps. Según ha confirmado el equipo, Senna participará mañana en la primera conferencia de la FIA del fin de semana.
Por África Rosaleny*


Como ya publicábamos hace unos días desde CarandDriverTheF1.com, los rumores que lanzaba Eddie Jordan a través de la BBC se han confirmado: Nick Heidfeld no acompañará este fin de semana a Vitaly Petrov en pista, y será Bruno Senna quien ocupe su asiento. Este acuerdo llega tras intensas negociaciones entre los representantes del equipo y del piloto. Hasta el momento, la escudería no ha dado más detalles, pero declaran que mañana por la mañana emitirán un comunicado oficial con más detalles sobre este repentino reemplazo.

Durante el descanso veraniego se ha hecho patente el descontento de la escudería con su piloto alemán. Tanto es así que Gerard Lopez llegaba a declarar que están decepcionados con el rendimiento de Heidfeld en esta temporada 2011. Por otra parte, Eric Boullier no ha escondido durante este año su interés en darle una nueva oportunidad a Romain Grosjean, piloto probador de LRGP que actualmente disputa la GP2, y no se descarta que pueda volver a subirse al R31 antes de que acabe la temporada.

Por ahora, el equipo sólo ha confirmado la ausencia de Nick Heidfeld en este GP de Bélgica, con quien podrían haber llegado a un acuerdo económico en compensación por este cambio. Sin embargo, esta muestra de insatisfacción del equipo con sede en Enstone, deja pocas esperanzas a Heidfeld de cara a 2012. El alemán llegó a la escudería en sustitución de Robert Kubica tras el grave accidente que el polaco sufrió en el rallye durante la pretemporada, por lo que era consciente de la temporalidad de su posición como piloto oficial en el equipo. En este momento está en el aire quién se subirá al R31 junto al ruso Vitaly Petrov durante lo que queda de temporada 2011.

También lo sustituirá en Monza

----------


## embalses al 100%

Fuente: www.lasexta.com

1.  Sebastian Vettel      Red Bull-Renault     1m48.298s
 2.  Lewis Hamilton        McLaren-Mercedes     1m48.730s   + 0.432
 3.  Mark Webber           Red Bull-Renault     1m49.376s   + 1.078
 4.  Felipe Massa          Ferrari              1m50.256s   + 1.958
 5.  Nico Rosberg          Mercedes             1m50.552s   + 2.254
* 6.  Jaime Alguersuari     Toro Rosso-Ferrari   1m50.773s   + 2.475* 
 7.  Bruno Senna           Renault              1m51.121s   + 2.823
* 8.  Fernando Alonso       Ferrari              1m51.251s   + 2.953*
 9.  Sergio Perez          Sauber-Ferrari       1m51.374s   + 3.076
10.  Vitaly Petrov         Renault              1m52.303s   + 4.005
Q2
11.  Sebastien Buemi       Toro Rosso-Ferrari   2m04.692s   + 1.924
12.  Kamui Kobayashi       Sauber-Ferrari       2m04.757s   + 1.989
13.  Jenson Button         McLaren-Mercedes     2m05.150s   + 2.382
14.  Rubens Barrichello    Williams-Cosworth    2m07.349s   + 4.581
15.  Adrian Sutil          Force India-Mercedes 2m07.777s   + 5.009
16.  Pastor Maldonado      Williams-Cosworth    2m08.106s   + 5.338
17.  Heikki Kovalainen     Lotus-Renault        2m08.354s   + 5.586
Q1                                  
18.  Paul di Resta         Force India-Mercedes 2m07.758s   + 5.945
19.  Jarno Trulli          Lotus-Renault        2m07.773s   + 5.960
20.  Timo Glock            Virgin-Cosworth      2m09.566s   + 7.753
21.  Jerome D'Ambrosio     Virgin-Cosworth      2m11.601s   + 9.788
22.  Tonio Liuzzi          HRT-Cosworth         2m11.616s   + 9.803
23.  Daniel Ricciardo      HRT-Cosworth         2m13.077s  + 11.264
24.  Michael Schumacher    Mercedes             no time

----------


## ben-amar

Habra que esperar a la investigacion, que presumiblemente habra, tras el toque entre Hamilton con (contra) Maldonado.
Puede haber cambios.

----------


## Luján

> Habra que esperar a la investigacion, que presumiblemente habra, tras el toque entre Hamilton con (contra) Maldonado.
> Puede haber cambios.


Iluso.

¿Investigación en contra del negrito? Tú sueñas  :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

La clasificación, sin comentarios. Evidentemene me alegro por Jaime, se lo merece, pero que Bruno Senna clasifique por delante de Fernando y que esté a 3 segundos de la pole, es para echarle de comer aparte. Y eso que decían que en los sectores 1 y 3 el Ferrari iba como un tiro, que si no llega a ir, vamos, le dobla hasta el Minardi (ah no, que ya no existen).




> Habra que esperar a la investigacion, que presumiblemente habra, tras el toque entre Hamilton con (contra) Maldonado.
> Puede haber cambios.


Jajajaja, esa es buena  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Confío más en las campanas de Cordobilla antes que los comisarios le endosen una sanción a Hamilton, con eso te lo digo todo.

----------


## ben-amar

> Iluso.
> 
> ¿Investigación en contra del negrito? Tú sueñas


De oficio no creo que llegue pero todo puede ocurrir. ¿Y sis estan enfermos y la hacen? o alguien (Maldonado) reclama

----------


## Luján

> De oficio no creo que llegue pero todo puede ocurrir. ¿Y sis estan enfermos y la hacen? o alguien (Maldonado) reclama


En ese caso investigarán, pero dirán que no fue nada, un lance de carrera (en este caso clasificación) y, como Maldonado no salió perjudicado, pero Hamilton tuvo que cambiar el morro, pues asunto resuelto.

Eso sí, como siempre pasa con este hombre, a partir de ahora no se podrá hacer eso.

----------


## Luján

> En ese caso investigarán, pero dirán que no fue nada, un lance de carrera (en este caso clasificación) y, como Maldonado no salió perjudicado, pero Hamilton tuvo que cambiar el morro, pues asunto resuelto.
> 
> Eso sí, como siempre pasa con este hombre, a partir de ahora no se podrá hacer eso.



Como si lo hubiera visto en sueños:

http://www.lasextadeportes.com/formu...amilton/392863




> *Sanción para Maldonado y 'reprimenda' para Hamilton**Pastor Maldonado perderá cinco puestos en la  formación de salida del GP de Bélgica. Hamilton, que ha sido el otro  implicado en el accidente, sólo ha recibido una 'reprimenda' por parte  de la FIA.*El venezolano *Pastor Maldonado*  (Williams) ha  sido sancionado por la FIA por el incidente  protagonizado durante la  cronometrada de clasificación para el GP de  Bélgica con el inglés Lewis  Hamilton (McLaren) y perderá cinco puestos  en la formación de salida de  la carrera de mañana.
> 
>    Maldonado,  que había sido decimosexto,  arrancará en el puesto 21 tras verse  envuelto en un incidente en la  bajada a Eau Rouge en el que su  monoplaza se tocó con el de *Hamilton*,  que, a pesar de  haber recibido por parte de la FIA una reprimenda,  saldrá mañana desde  la segunda posición, al lado del alemán Sebastian  Vettel (Red Bull),  que lo hará desde la 'pole'.
> 
> *El inglés vuelve a liarla*
> 
> Lewis  Hamilton ha vuelto a protagonizar otro incidente en la pista después de  un año de lo más convulso. En Mónaco, el inglés ya tuvo problemas con  Maldonado, al que llamó "ridículo".  Con *Felipe Massa* también tuvo un contencioso en ese circuito urbano, que terminó con el brasileño fuera de la carrera.
> 
> En Canadá, el británico tuvo también problemas con su propio compañero de equipo, *Jenson Button*, al que dejó fuera de combate.

----------


## ben-amar

Ahora solo queda que Maldonado tenga que pedir disculpas a Hamilton por estar en la competicion. :Mad:

----------


## Luján

Bueno, final de carrera. Vettel vuelve a Ganar y Webber completa el doblete de RedBull.

Tercero ha sido Button, tras adelantar a Alonso a pocas vueltas del final.

Carrera accidentada, en la que Bruno Senna se ha llevado por delante a Alguersuari, dejándolo fuera de carrera.


Ferrari la ha vuelto a fastidiar en la estrategia. Van a tener que replantearse lo de dejar el compuesto más duro para el final. Quizás les sería mejor ponerlo a media carrera, o incluso al principio, como Button y Schummacker.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ha sido una carrera muy bonita, y al principio bastante interesante con un montón de adelantamientos. Una pena como siempre lo de alonso con las rueditas duras de las narices.
Carrerón de Schumi, con 19 puestos de diferencia desde que salió hasta la meta, y 20 años cumplidos en la F1.
Y vaya el piñazo de Jaimito, se lo tenía merecido el no puntuar hoy...

----------


## Luján

> Ha sido una carrera muy bonita, y al principio bastante interesante con un montón de adelantamientos. Una pena como siempre lo de alonso con las rueditas duras de las narices.
> Carrerón de Schumi, con 19 puestos de diferencia desde que salió hasta la meta, y 20 años cumplidos en la F1.
> Y vaya el piñazo de Jaimito, se lo tenía merecido el no puntuar hoy...


La leche que se ha dado Hamilton ha sido de aúpa.

Hoy parece que ha sido más un encierro de San Fermín que una carrera de F1, con coches embistiendo a otros.

----------


## ben-amar

> *La leche que se ha dado Hamilton ha sido de aúpa.*
> 
> Hoy parece que ha sido más un encierro de San Fermín que una carrera de F1, con coches embistiendo a otros.


Eso ha sido la sancion que NO le ha puesto la FIA  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ferrari la ha vuelto a fastidiar en la estrategia. Van a tener que replantearse lo de dejar el compuesto más duro para el final. Quizás les sería mejor ponerlo a media carrera, o incluso al principio, como Button y Schummacker.


Ferrari lo que tiene que hacer es construir un coche en condiciones y no la patata que han hecho.

Las clasificaciones, son de vergüenza, cualquier ferrarista de corazón sentiría vergüenza de ver así a Ferrari.

Y las carreras, no es que sean mejores, sí, mejoran en ritmo en carrera pero luego la lían en todas las estrategias.

Más vale que se lo hagan mirar, porque vamos, están que dan pena. Si piensan que así van a coger a Red Bull y los demás equipos, mal vamos.

----------


## perdiguera

Yo pienso que Ferrari no tiene coche, ni motor ni mecánicos ni estrategas. Lo único que tiene es piloto. Y está ahí porque está el piloto. Si no, estaría con los puntos de Massa.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Lo de Massa también es tremendo.

Lo adelanta Fernando y por poco no coge y lo echa de la pista, teniendo Fernando que salirse por fuera como si estuviera cortando el césped. Sin embargo, después, va un McLaren y Massa vamos, le pone el intermitente derecho y saca el palote de la Guardia Civil para darle paso y dejar que lo adelante... de vergüenza  :Mad:

----------


## Luján

Bueno, a una semana del siguiente evento, el mítico Monza, ya ha salido el calendario 2012:

20 carreras para un máximo de 300 puntos por piloto y 540 por equipo:

http://www.formula1.com/news/headlin...1/8/12472.html




> *2012 FIA Formula One World Championship calendar:*
> 18/03 Australia
> 25/03 Malaysia
> 15/04 China
> 22/04 Bahrain
> 13/05 Spain
> 27/05 Monaco
> 10/06 Canada
> 24/06 Europe
> ...


más noticias:

http://www.lasextadeportes.com/formu...pilotos/394003




> *De la Rosa: "Quizás sea el momento de olvidarse del Mundial de pilotos"*"Hay que afrontar las siete carreras como si fueran siete finales"
> 
> *El probador de McLaren-Mercedes considera a  Vettel, a falta de siete carreras, como ganador del Mundial y confiesa  que a partir de ahora la escudería se tomará el resto de carreras como  "independientes donde el único objetivo es ganar cada una de ellas".* 
> 
> 
>                     El reciente triunfo de Vettel en Spa, circuito donde los  rivales esperaban que fuera uno de los elegidos para que el campeón del  mundo pinchase, ha sentado como un *jarro de agua fría para las escuderías* que pensaban en arrebatarle el título mundial al piloto de Red Bull, y de paso ha abierto los ojos a más de uno.
> Una de estas escuderías ha sido McLaren, cuyo probador, *Pedro de la Rosa*, ha sido contundente en afirmar que “quizás sea el momento de olvidarse del Mundial de pilotos, *olvidar la calculadora y aceptar, aunque de manera intrínseca, que ya existe un virtual ganador* de  este mundial con el fin de empezar a pensar en el 2012 y evitar a toda  costa que el dominio de Red Bull se alargue una temporada más”.
> Entonces,  ¿cuál va a ser el papel de McLaren en lo que resta de campeonato? El  integrante de la escudería tiene claro que hay que dejar a un lado Spa y  “*afrontar las siete carreras que quedan como si fueran siete finales*, siete carreras independientes donde el único objetivo es ganar cada una de ellas", explicó de la Rosa.
> El  probador de McLaren también quiso analizar el papel de la escudería  inglesa en el pasado Gran Premio de Bélgica y lamentó que Jenson Button  no pudiese pasar de la Q2 en la calificación. "Se volvió a cumplir la  premisa fundamental de que en calificación* lo más importante en Spa es estar siempre en pista rodando* porque  no sabes cómo va a evolucionar el asfalto", apuntó el ex integrante de  Lotus Renault para destacar otra máxima que se volvió a cumplir en el  circuito belga.
> ...


http://www.lasextadeportes.com/formu..._alonso/393883




> *Massa cree ser capaz de ganar a Alonso*Solamente ha quedado por delante del asturiano en tres de las 12 carreras disputadas
> 
> *Felipe Massa ha hecho un repaso en el País de sus  últimos años, marcados por su accidente en Hungría en 2009 y el  nacimiento de su hijo. Esta campaña se ha visto superado por su  compañero de escudería sin embargo el brasileño confía en poder llegar  superarle, "si no lo pensara, me iría a casa".*                    Este año no está siendo el mejor de Felipe Massa. Tan sólo hay  que echar un vistazo a tras, concretamente al campeonato de 2008 cuando  hasta la última carrera *tuvo opciones de ser líder del mundial* pero finalmente fue subcampeón al quedarse a un punto de la corona. El ‘culpable’ de no serlo: *Lewis Hamilton que cruzó la meta en quinta posición*, suficiente para hacerse con el título.
> Precisamente esa carrera de hace tres temporadas fue *la última en la que el brasileño pudo situarse en la parte más alta del podio*.
> No fue el único suceso que ha marcado a Felipe Massa. En 2009, el piloto de Ferrari sufría un* grave accidente durante la sesión de clasificación del Gran Premio de Hungría*,  cuando un amortiguador que se desprendió del monoplaza de Rubens  Barrichello impactó en su casco, causándole una conmoción cerebral y una  momentánea *pérdida de conciencia*.
> El incidente le impidió volver a montar en un F1 *hasta la carrera inaugural de la temporada pasada* y meses antes de que fuese padre.
> Estos dos acontecimientos fácilmente pueden cambiar a cualquier persona sin embargo *Massa reconoce que sigue siendo el mismo*.  “Hicieron que ganara mucha experiencia. Pero nada de eso afecta cuando  te metes en el coche. En ese momento no te acuerdas de nada. Solo  piensas en lo que tienes que hacer. Me olvido de mi hijo, mi mujer, mi  padre y mi madre. Además, *Michael (Schumacher) ha ganado muchos títulos siendo padre*.  La gente habla demasiado", aclara el brasileño quien reitera que, a  pesar de que desde entonces no ha logrado los mismos resultados de  antaño, “la ambición que tengo y el empeño que pongo son los mismos".
> De vuelta al presente *el piloto de Ferrari reconoce haberse visto superado por su compañero*,  Fernando Alonso. El brasileño solamente ha sido capaz de superar al  brasileño en tres de las 12 carreras que se han disputado. El motivo de  esta estadística para el subcampeón es muy claro. Fernando ha sido más  rápido que yo. Básicamente, los sábados. Eso es todo. Lógicamente, *hay evoluciones que le van mejor a uno que a otro*, pero no es algo que se busque de manera intencionada. Ocurre y punto", afirma Massa.
> Sin embargo el brasileño *tiene la convicción de que le es posible ganar y terminar por delante de su compañero al final del campeonato*.  Actualmente Felipe Massa es quinto de la clasificación de pilotos con  74 puntos, a 185 del líder, Sebastian Vettel y a 83 de su compañero,  Fernando Alonso. “Si no lo pensara, me iría a mi casa”, admite el  piloto.
> Visto el pasado y el presente del brasileño solamente  queda conocer que espera de Ferrari en el futuro. No obstante esto  último no le preocupa demasiado. "*Es importante centrarse aún en el presente*.  Quedan ocho carreras y hay que trabajar para tratar de comenzar el año  que viene ganando desde el principio. Confiamos en hacerlo mejor.  Además, para entonces no se esperan muchos cambios en el reglamento. Por  eso *es todavía más crucial terminar la temporada con un coche competitivo*. Cambiará la posición de los escapes, pero no la aerodinámica. *Los monoplazas serán una evolución de los actuales*. Por eso vale la pena seguir centrados en ellos”, concluyó Massa.

----------


## aberroncho

Yo creo que mientras Fernando Alonso no permita lo mismo que Schumi, no volverá a ganar un mundial.

----------


## Luján

> Yo creo que mientras Fernando Alonso no permita lo mismo que Schumi, no volverá a ganar un mundial.
> 
> [...]


¡Cuanta razón!  :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Yo creo que mientras Fernando Alonso no permita lo mismo que Schumi, no volverá a ganar un mundial.


Cuanta razón llevas  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

Toda la razon, llevas toda la razon  :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ben-amar

El asturiano rebaja las expectativas desatadas por su jefe, que asegura que las penurias de Ferrari terminarán este curso

ORIOL PUIGDEMONT - Monza - 08/09/2011
http://www.elpais.com/

En Ferrari no parecen ponerse de acuerdo acerca de la estrategia a seguir en términos de comunicación, ahora que las opciones de coronarse campeón que le quedan a Fernando Alonso han quedado prácticamente reducidas a cenizas. Faltan siete pruebas para que el Mundial eche la persiana en Brasil, 150 puntos en total, y el español circula el tercero en la clasificación general, a 102 del líder, el alemán Sebastian Vettel. Este fin de semana se disputa el Gran Premio de Italia, una cita marcada con una gran X en el calendario de la Scuderia, por más que en el departamento de carreras de la marca de Maranello piensen más en el proyecto del próximo curso que en el del actual. En ese sentido, los hay atrevidos de verdad, como Stefano Domenicali, el máximo responsable del equipo, pero también los hay, como Alonso, que prefieren dar un paso atrás antes que tener que verse obligado a zamparse alguna bravuconada.

El caso es que Domenicali aprovechó esta semana para lanzarse al ruedo y aseguró que las penurias a nivel de resultados que han condenado a la marca de il cavallino rampante verán su fin en São Paulo, y que Ferrari afrontará el próximo campeonato con un grupo temible, que se prepare la competencia. "Puedo parecer un poco loco, pero estoy convencido de que estamos poniendo las bases para una estructura imbatible", dijo a La Repubblica el jefe de los bólidos rojos. Y concluyó: "Alonso cree en ello. Se encuentra en el pleno de su carrera y ha renovado hasta 2016. Un ganador como él no se metería en algo así si no estuviera convencido". Para llegar a ello, Pat Fry, el director técnico, ya lleva días invertidos en el embrión del que será el monoplaza de 2012, aunque, según dice, tampoco ha dejado abandonado del todo el actual. "Dedico el 50 por ciento de mi tiempo a este año, un 25 por ciento al próximo y el 25 por ciento restante a la reorganización de la escudería", asegura este ingeniero británico que sustituye en el cargo a Aldo Costa desde el Gran Premio de Mónaco.

Aunque pueda parecer una paradoja, el más prudente ha resultado ser Alonso, al menos a la hora de prometer hazañas que aún no sabe si estará en condiciones de cumplir. "Estamos trabajando a tope para el próximo año con el objetivo de ser competitivos de buenas a primeras, esa es nuestra meta ahora y la que perseguiremos los próximos meses y también durante los ensayos invernales", arrancado ayer Alonso, que inmediatamente echó el freno de mano. "Pero en la F-1 estar cien por cien seguro de ello es imposible. Es una disciplina muy compleja, e incluso estando confiado, incluso trabajando 24 horas al día, cuando pones el coche en la pista en febrero, te llevas sorpresas positivas pero también algunas negativas. Vamos a esperar que con el empeño de todos podamos ser competitivos de entrada. Debería ser así porque tenemos el potencial y la gente indicada, gente con mucho talento, además de todos los elementos posibles para conseguirlo", concluyó el asturiano, un piloto que el año pasado logró que las gradas de este trazado de Monza estallaran al ver que su Ferrari cruzaba la meta como ganador.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> [...] Alonso, que inmediatamente echó el freno de mano. "Pero en la F-1 estar cien por cien seguro de ello es imposible. Es una disciplina muy compleja, e incluso estando confiado, incluso trabajando 24 horas al día, cuando pones el coche en la pista en febrero, te llevas sorpresas positivas pero también algunas negativas. [...]


Máxime cuando la maFIA a ciertos coches permite montar piezas que a otros no se las permiten.

Ejemplos: difusores, alerones móviles, depósitos especiales, ruedas extrañas que no se degradan, etc.

En fin, que el tema no está en desarrollar un nuevo coche mejor, sino en cuanta mantequilla van a soltar a ciertas cuentas bancarias. La mejor puja, es la que se llevará el mundial de 2012, así de simple.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Cuidado, con la carrera, que dan lluvia para el Domingo en Monza.
Y yo con los nuevos horarios de futbol de las narices(ni en 1ª puede dejar uno de jugar a las 12 de la mañana), me perderé la salida y parte de la carrera... :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: .

----------


## Luján

> Cuidado, con la carrera, que dan lluvia para el Domingo en Monza.
> Y yo con los nuevos horarios de futbol de las narices(ni en 1ª puede dejar uno de jugar a las 12 de la mañana), me perderé la salida y parte de la carrera....


Siempre puedes olvidarte hasta la tarde, cuando la repongan en la web de lasexta.  :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

> Cuidado, con la carrera, que dan lluvia para el Domingo en Monza.
> Y yo con los nuevos horarios de futbol de las narices(ni en 1ª puede dejar uno de jugar a las 12 de la mañana), me perderé la salida y parte de la carrera....





> Siempre puedes olvidarte hasta la tarde, cuando la repongan en la web de lasexta.


Eso si, sin abrir el hilo este; acabarias sabiendo el resultado final antes de ver la salida :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Me parece, que voy a dejar de ver la F1.
Por lo menos hasta que se acabe el monopolio de Vettle, que ya a conseguido la pole hasta en Monza.

----------


## aberroncho

> Me parece, que voy a dejar de ver la F1.
> Por lo menos hasta que se acabe el monopolio de Vettle, que ya a conseguido la pole hasta en Monza.


Me has quitado lo que iba a poner en mi comentario. Esto es un aburrimiento y creo haber escuchado al calvo de la sexta que esta el la 27 pole de las últimas 31.
O esto cambia y hay mas igualdad y emoción o yo dejo de ver esta pantomima.

----------


## ben-amar

Eso de saber como va a acabar todo el circo antes de que comience es aburrido. Solo nos queda ver como va la salida de la carrera, luego ya a hacer zapping. Total, ya sabemos el final.....

----------


## ben-amar

Domingo, 11/9/2011
http://www.elpais.com/diario/deportes/
CRÓNICA: FÓRMULA 1 - Gran Premio de Italia
Vettel prepara la estocada
El alemán logra la primera 'pole' de Red Bull en el circuito de Monza, el jardín de Ferrari, por delante de Hamilton, Button y Alonso

ORIOL PUIGDEMONT - Monza - 11/09/2011

Cuando una escudería de fórmula 1 va tan sobrada como ahora ocurre con Red Bull, que circula embalada hacia la consecución del segundo doblete de su historia en el Mundial, puede dedicarse a objetivos relativamente menores que no hacen más que aumentar su satisfacción y, al tiempo, desesperar a la competencia.
Monza viene a ser el jardín de Ferrari, que tiene su cuartel general de Maranello a menos de dos horas en coche del circuito, y que emplea el Gran Premio de Italia para poner en práctica sus artes de seducción, que son muchas. Resulta que esta pista era algo así como una bestia negra para Red Bull, que nunca había logrado aquí nada destacable: ni una victoria, ni un podio, ni siquiera una pole o una vuelta rápida.

El perfil del trazado italiano favorece más que ningún otro la velocidad pura de los monoplazas, a la vez que penaliza los prototipos que basan todo su potencial en la aerodinámica. Así había sido tradicionalmente hasta que Sebastian Vettel emergió ayer y puso todas las teorías patas arriba al apuntarse su décima pole del curso y la 13ª para Red Bull, que no se ha dejado ninguna por el camino. El campeón alemán arrancará el primero otra vez (14.00, La Sexta y televisiones autonómicas). A su lado lo hará Lewis Hamilton mientras Jenson Button, tercero, tratará de cerrar el paso a Fernando Alonso, cuarto.

Con el título en el bolsillo, Red Bull y, especialmente, Adrian Newey, han preparado esta cita a conciencia con la intención de que Vettel dé la estocada definitiva a Ferrari de la forma más cruel. Los diseños del ingeniero británico son obras de arte a nivel aerodinámico, un aspecto que en Monza es mucho menos decisivo que en otros escenarios. Newey y su tropa han optado por convertir el RB7 en un cohete en las frenadas y las curvas a costa de perder velocidad punta en las rectas, un razonamiento amparado en un dato hasta cierto punto paradójico: de los 24 bólidos que tomaron parte en la sesión cronometrada, el que consiguió la pole fue el que exhibió una punta más lenta (327,7 kilómetros por hora), 22 menos que Sergio Pérez, que fue el más rápido de todos (349,2). Esa diferencia tan bestial solo puede explicarse a partir del deseo de Red Bull de que así fuera. Lo que hicieron los técnicos de Vettel fue configurar en su coche una sexta y una séptima marchas mucho más cortas que las de sus rivales para ganar en aceleración, un parámetro importantísimo al afrontar a toda castaña la salida de las curvas.

La del líder del Mundial fue una apuesta de riesgo porque, de alguna manera, limitó la velocidad máxima de su bólido, convencido como estaba de que lograría colocarse el primero en la parrilla de salida y que, a menos que le adelanten en la primera curva, tampoco podrá beneficiarse del alerón trasero móvil. "Hemos estado trabajando mucho en el monoplaza para adaptarlo a un circuito que, tradicionalmente, no se nos ha dado demasiado bien. Estoy encantado con este resultado", deslizó Vettel, visiblemente satisfecho.

----------


## Luján

Ferrari no ganará carreras este año.

http://www.lasextadeportes.com/formu...uciones/397573




> *Alonso: "Nuestro coche no tendrá más evoluciones"*Ferrari ya se concentra en diseñar el Ferrari 2012
> 
> *El piloto asturiano despeja las dudas acerca de  las evoluciones del F150º Italia, un coche que en boca de Luca di  Montezemolo, presidente de la Scuderia, ha resultado ser  "decepcionante".* 
> 
> 
> 
>                     Ferrari no peleará en el vigente campeonato y está concentrada en el diseño del Ferrari 2012.
> 
> Tras la victoria de Sebastian Vettel este fin de semana en Monza y a falta de seis pruebas, *el campeonato del mundo de Fórmula1 es prácticamente inalcanzable para cualquier otro piloto*, incluido Fernando Alonso, segundo clasificado en la tabla.
> ...

----------


## perdiguera

> Ferrari no ganará carreras este año.
> 
> http://www.lasextadeportes.com/formu...uciones/397573


Y yo creo que el que viene tampoco.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Y yo creo que el que viene tampoco.


Tampoco es para ponerse así. Ya estamos con los pesimismos antes de empezar.

----------


## perdiguera

Bueno, sólo si fichan a medio Redc Bull. Dejemos el pesimismo. Mantengamos la esperanza.

----------


## Luján

Habrá que ver qué se saca Adrian Newey de la chistera para sortear, un año más, la normativa ahora que le han capado los difusores soplados.

Aún así, el Red Bull va tan bien que aunque se dejen dormir en el diseño del año que viene seguirán estando en la cabeza de la clasificación.

A Ferrari no le queda otra que corregir el defecto en su túnel de viento que causó el error de diseño del coche de este año (se supone que ya está), contratar a unos buenos ingenieros aeronáuticos para realizar el diseño aerodinámico y rezar para que sus mecánicos reduzcan el tiempo de cambio de ruedas sin perder tuercas de por medio.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Habrá que ver qué se saca Adrian Newey de la chistera para sortear, un año más, la normativa ahora que le han capado los difusores soplados.
> 
> Aún así, el Red Bull va tan bien que aunque se dejen dormir en el diseño del año que viene seguirán estando en la cabeza de la clasificación.
> 
> A Ferrari no le queda otra que corregir el defecto en su túnel de viento que causó el error de diseño del coche de este año (se supone que ya está), contratar a unos buenos ingenieros aeronáuticos para realizar el diseño aerodinámico y rezar para que sus mecánicos reduzcan el tiempo de cambio de ruedas sin perder tuercas de por medio.


Se te olvida, que cambien de estratega.

----------


## Luján

> Se te olvida, que cambien de estratega.


Sí, bueno.

Con unos cambios de ruedas rápidos, la estrategia da un poco igual. Pero es sencillo, Los neumáticos más blandos y menos usados al principio, los más usados en medio y un paso corto con los más duros.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Todavía queda una semana, pero dan lluvia para el próximo Gran Premio, el de Singapur, que como sabéis, se disputa de noche.

----------


## Luján

> Todavía queda una semana, pero dan lluvia para el próximo Gran Premio, el de Singapur, que como sabéis, se disputa de noche.


De noche y lloviendo.....


No me extrañaría que la suspendieran porque al niñito mimado le da miedo la lluvia (Aunque Vettel no va tan mal en agua, como demostró en Spa).


Ahora en serio, la lluvia y la noche es una muy mala combinación para ese tipo de carreras.

----------


## ben-amar

Si Red Bull nos ha quitado el espectaculo y la intriga de saber quien va a ser primero, al menos que tengamos otra distraccion; piñazos a mansalva y apuestas por cuantos finalizaran la carrera. Sin que haya heridos, ojo

----------


## REEGE

Del gran Michael Schumacher!!!!



Como impresiona tocar y estar cerquita de los rojos!!!!!!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

Reege, no vendrían mal que los coches oficiales de la CHG fueran así no? jejeje

Así se podría ir rápido de una presa a otra, jaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Pero antes habría que arreglar muchos miles de kms de malas carreteras... más bien caminos, que tenemos en la inmensa mayoría de nuestros embalses, no crees??
Un saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

REEGE, me parece que ibas a dejar los bajos por el camino.

Saludo compañero.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pero antes habría que arreglar muchos miles de kms de malas carreteras... más bien caminos, que tenemos en la inmensa mayoría de nuestros embalses, no crees??
> Un saludo.


Pues sí, más de un camino necesitaría de un arreglito, pero bueno, coger esos baches con ese cacharro a 300 km/h también tiene que tener su morbo, menuda polvareda tendría que hacer, tal como si de un cometa se tratara  :Big Grin: 

Desde luego, le podríamos recomendar a Fernando Alonso que practicara con su ferrari en algunas pistas de las confederaciones... como sabes, todas estrechitas y con más curvas que la cordillera de Los Andes, parece que algunas están hechas a mala leche  :Big Grin: , ahí podría poner en práctica el equipo ferrari el diseño de sus coches, a ver si así hacen un coche mejor en curvas  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> REEGE, me parece que ibas a dejar los bajos por el camino.


Desde luego, el fondo plano lo iba a dejar bien plano...  :Big Grin:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Sobre las curvas hay que tener cuidado porque me parce que los ferrari no tienen flotadores y haber si te vas a subir en cima de la torre de toma.

----------


## Luján

A punto de que Vettel se proclame campeón del mundo, sale esta noticia, que aclararía la superioridad de RedBull en estos dos últimos campeonatos:

http://www.todoformula1.net/auditori...esto-red-bull/
http://blogs.20minutos.es/formula-1-...u-presupuesto/

La vi en MarcaTV, pero en su web no la han publicado.

*Una auditoría revela discrepancias en el presupuesto de Red Bull*




> *Una auditoría realizada por la empresa Capgemini ha encontrado “discrepancias” en relación con el presupuesto de Red Bull  en el contexto del acuerdo de restricciones firmado el año pasado, un  desvío en el presupuesto de hasta 60 millones de euros de más.* Eso es lo que afirma la revista italiana Autosprint, justo cuando el piloto Sebastian Vettel pone rumbo a Singapur donde podría dejar sentenciado su segundo titulo consecutivo de pilotos este fin de semana.
>  A principios de este año, el jefe del equipo  Red Bull, Christian Horner, negó tajantemente las acusaciones de que el  equipo se había mofado de la FOTA y de la limitación de presupuestos,  superando en 60 millones de euros en 2010 el presupuesto pactado.
>  Autosprint dijo que la sospecha es que Red Bull rompió el acuerdo  mediante la presentación de una información polémica sobre su estructura  y fuerza de trabajo.
>  La revista dijo que desde Red Bull se había tratado de detener la  auditoría de Capgemini, considerándolo como “una invasión de la  privacidad” pues exigía  la liberación de “datos sensibles” del equipo.
>  La noticia afirma que la FOTA, presidida por el jefe de McLaren  Martin Whitmarsh, quiere una “aclaración” sobre este asunto y ha fijado  una reunión para esta semana, aunque “por el momento no se ha hecho  ninguna mención a posibles sanciones”.
>  Autosprint también cuestionó que fuese precisamente en este momento  cuando saliese a la luz la historia de Capgemini, precisamente cuando  Red Bull tiene prácticamente asegurados los títulos de pilotos y  constructores por segunda temporada consecutiva.
>  Sea cierta o no esta información, lo que si está claro es que crear un pacto para limitar el presupuesto de los equipos no es la mejor opción para rebajar costes en la F1. En algún momento algún equipo sobrepasará el límite.
>  Todos estamos de acuerdo en que sería bueno que los costes de la F1  bajasen, por supuesto si ello repercute en el precio que pagan los  aficionados. Pero para eso no hay nada mejor que hacer que les llegue  menos dinero a los equipos desde la FOM, quien a su vez recibiría menos  dinero en base a rebajar el dinero que pagan las TV y los circuitos.



*Investigan si Red Bull ha manipulado su presupuesto*




> 21 septiembre 2011                                                                                  
> La Asociación de Equipos de Fórmula 1 (*FOTA*) está investigando si *Red Bull* ha incumplido el límite presupuestario pactado por las escuderías. La revista italiana Autosprint ha revelado que una empresa auditora *ha detectado irregularidades* en la contabilidad de la escudería austriaca que invitan a pensar que manipuló datos para esconder algunos gastos.
>  La auditoría hace especial hincapié en los *costes de personal* donde, según parece, *Red Bull*  ha empleado a más personas de las permitidas en su departamento  aerodinámico superando así el techo presupuestario. También explica *Autosprint* que la empresa auditora se ha encontrado con *muchos obstáculos* por parte de la dirección de *Red Bull*, muy reacia a proporcionarle algunos datos.
>  El resto de escuderías, en cambio, también sometieron sus cuentas a esa auditoría *sin esconder sus cuentas* y facilitando el trabajo a los auditores externos. Esas reticencias de *Red Bull* a mostrar sus cuentas no son sinónimo de transparencia.
>  Algunas escuderías están molestas por los resultados de la auditoría y han pedido explicaciones a la dirección de *Red Bull*. Este fin de semana, en el *GP de Singapur*, podrían mantener una reunión para aclarar el tema. Fuentes de la* FIA* han insinuado que, aunque *Red Bull* haya sobrepasado el límite presupuestario, no aplicará ninguna sanción deportiva y zanjará el asunto con una *multa económica*.
> *PD.* Creo que muchas escuderías pagarían a gusto una multa para poder* superar el límite presupuestario* si así consiguen fabricar un avión como el *RB7*.


No lo dice en ninguna de las dos notas, pero el límite de presupuesto estaba fijado en 100 millones de euros, y Red Bull parece que ha gastado 150-160. La mitad más es mucho.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues a buenas horas...

----------


## ben-amar

Y si es así, ahora que? Habria sobrepasado el presupuesto una barbaridad, ventaja sobre los demas, en contra de las normas.
No va a ocurrir nada de nada, pienso yo; solo quedara en noticia y arrojando sospechas de tramposos

----------


## Luján

Los tiempos de los libres del viernes en Singapur, al final sobre seco:

libres 1

1
3
Lewis Hamilton
McLaren-Mercedes
1:48.599

10

2
1
Sebastian Vettel
RBR-Renault
1:49.005
0.406
15

3
2
Mark Webber
RBR-Renault
1:50.066
1.467
16

4
5
Fernando Alonso
Ferrari
1:50.596
1.997
11

5
4
Jenson Button
McLaren-Mercedes
1:50.952
2.353
12

6
6
Felipe Massa
Ferrari
1:52.043
3.444
14

7
14
Adrian Sutil
Force India-Mercedes
1:52.251
3.652
13

8
7
Michael Schumacher
Mercedes
1:52.416
3.817
12

9
15
Paul di Resta
Force India-Mercedes
1:52.435
3.836
13

10
8
Nico Rosberg
Mercedes
1:52.815
4.216
13

11
11
Rubens Barrichello
Williams-Cosworth
1:52.991
4.392
17

12
19
Jaime Alguersuari
STR-Ferrari
1:53.050
4.451
17

13
12
Pastor Maldonado
Williams-Cosworth
1:53.399
4.800
18

14
17
Sergio Perez
Sauber-Ferrari
1:53.703
5.104
19

15
16
Kamui Kobayashi
Sauber-Ferrari
1:53.749
5.150
12

16
9
Bruno Senna
Renault
1:53.765
5.166
17

17
18
Sebastien Buemi
STR-Ferrari
1:53.785
5.186
16

18
10
Vitaly Petrov
Renault
1:54.736
6.137
8

19
21
Jarno Trulli
Lotus-Renault
1:54.821
6.222
9

20
20
Heikki Kovalainen
Lotus-Renault
1:56.198
7.599
8

21
25
Jerome d'Ambrosio
Virgin-Cosworth
1:57.798
9.199
13

22
24
Timo Glock
Virgin-Cosworth
1:58.792
10.193
6

23
22
Daniel Ricciardo
HRT-Cosworth
1:59.169
10.570
17

24
23
Narain Karthikeyan
HRT-Cosworth
1:59.214
10.615
18




Libres 2


1
1
Sebastian Vettel
RBR-Renault
1:46.374

33

2
5
Fernando Alonso
Ferrari
1:46.575
0.201
28

3
3
Lewis Hamilton
McLaren-Mercedes
1:47.115
0.741
22

4
6
Felipe Massa
Ferrari
1:47.120
0.746
23

5
2
Mark Webber
RBR-Renault
1:47.265
0.891
28

6
7
Michael Schumacher
Mercedes
1:48.418
2.044
27

7
14
Adrian Sutil
Force India-Mercedes
1:48.866
2.492
32

8
17
Sergio Perez
Sauber-Ferrari
1:49.578
3.204
27

9
16
Kamui Kobayashi
Sauber-Ferrari
1:49.730
3.356
29

10
4
Jenson Button
McLaren-Mercedes
1:49.751
3.377
10

11
19
Jaime Alguersuari
STR-Ferrari
1:49.792
3.418
14

12
9
Bruno Senna
Renault
1:50.241
3.867
31

13
15
Paul di Resta
Force India-Mercedes
1:50.345
3.971
8

14
10
Vitaly Petrov
Renault
1:50.399
4.025
29

15
8
Nico Rosberg
Mercedes
1:50.790
4.416
28

16
11
Rubens Barrichello
Williams-Cosworth
1:50.897
4.523
24

17
12
Pastor Maldonado
Williams-Cosworth
1:50.937
4.563
30

18
20
Heikki Kovalainen
Lotus-Renault
1:51.950
5.576
26

19
18
Sebastien Buemi
STR-Ferrari
1:52.257
5.883
15

20
21
Jarno Trulli
Lotus-Renault
1:52.489
6.115
25

21
24
Timo Glock
Virgin-Cosworth
1:53.579
7.205
25

22
25
Jerome d'Ambrosio
Virgin-Cosworth
1:54.649
8.275
25

23
22
Daniel Ricciardo
HRT-Cosworth
1:54.754
8.380
29

24
23
Vitantonio Liuzzi
HRT-Cosworth
1:55.198
8.824
26

----------


## ben-amar

Red Bull no quiere sorpresas
Sábado, 24/9/2011, 18:42 h
ELPAIS.COMDeportes
Vettel y Webber copan la primera línea, seguidos de los McLaren y Alonso, que saldrá quinto

MANEL SERRAS 24/09/2011


Red Bull no quiere sorpresas. Mientras todos los demás equipos han abandonado ya la lucha por el título de esta temporada, la escudería de las bebidas energéticas sigue manteniendo la evolución de sus monoplazas y no descuidando ningún detalle para ofrecer a sus dos pilotos el mejor coche de la parrilla. En Singapur todo eso se evidenció. El dominio de los Red Bull fue brutal. Sebastian Vettel logró su 11ª pole de la temporada -de las 14 disputadas- y su compañero, Mark Webber, ocupará la segunda posición, a cuatro décimas del alemán. Los McLaren de Button y Hamilton partirán de la segunda línea, mientras que Fernando Alonso saldrá quinto.

"Por unas centésimas quedé quinto", indicó un Alonso que se la jugó en su último intento. "He dado la mejor vuelta del año, arriesgando mucho en algunas curvas. El podio es factible. La elección de los neumáticos será importante, la carrera será larga, la mecánica sufrirá. Saliendo quintos, con buena salida y buena estrategia podemos subir al podio".

En Ferrari todo el mundo es consciente de la superioridad de Red Bull. Ya no cuestionan su dominio, al contrario, lo aceptan como un mal inevitable. En cambio, encajan mal que los dos McLaren les precedan en la clasificación. En realidad, Alonso estuvo a punto de superarles en su última vuelta rápida. "Fue una lástima", indicó el piloto español, "pero no podía dar más". La situación de Alonso es complicada, porque en el trazado urbano de Singapur es difícil adelantar. Deberá tomar todos los riesgos posibles en la salida para intentar superar a los McLaren y evitar así que le frenen en su lucha por el podio.

Vettel, en cambio, tendrá una carrera fácil si consigue consolidar su posición de líder en la salida. El alemán puede proclamarse ya campeón en esta carrera si gana (14.00 hora española, La Sexta ) y Fernando Alonso no se sube al podio y Webber o Button no son segundos; o también si es segundo, Hamilton no gana, Button y Webber acaban quintos o en peor posición y Alonso es como máximo octavo. "No hay prisa", confiesa Vettel. "Lo importante es asegurarme el título, si no es aquí, en la próxima carrera".

Jaime Alguersuari, por su parte, partirá desde la 16ª posición después de caer eliminado en la segunda tanda de la clasificación. El piloto barcelonés había anunciado ya que el coche no estaba para muchas florituras en este trazado tan sinuoso. El viernes había roto ya la suspensión en uno de los pianos. En la clasificación, el español se salvó en la primera tanda con holgura, pero en la segunda fue superado incluso por su compañero de equipo, Sebastian Buemi, que le sacó dos décimas y partirá 14º. El suizo supera a Jaime por nueve a cinco en las clasificaciones de esta temporada. El piloto se mostró muy desilusionado y molesto con el equipo.

----------


## ben-amar

Vettel será campeón mañana si:

 Gana la carrera, Alonso no sube al podio y ni Webber ni Button terminan segundos.

 Termina el segundo, Hamilton no gana, Webber y Button concluyen más allá de la cuarta plaza y Alonso, de la séptima.

 Termina el tercero, Hamilton no sube al podio, Webber y Button concluyen más allá de la sexta plaza y Alonso, de la octava.

 Siempre que sume 13 puntos más que Alonso, ocho más que Webber y Button y toda vez que Hamilton no le recorte más de un punto.

Vettel tiene que subir al podio para ser campeón

----------


## REEGE

Vettel gana y roza el título; Alonso, 4º Fórmula 1 | GP de Singapur 

Alonso: "Hoy cuarto era lo máximo que podía hacer"
"La salida fue muy beuna, recuperamos dos posiciones. A partir de ahí, mucha degradación. Íbamos más lentos y sabíamos que, como pasa siempre, no iban a adelantar", dijo.


Europa Press | 25/09/2011

El piloto español Fernando Alonso (Ferrari) se ha mostrado este domingo "decepcionado" por no entrar en el podio del Gran Premio de Singapur tras finalizar cuarto por culpa de "la velocidad", el Safety Car y "los doblados" que hicieron que el piloto australiano Mark Webber (Red Bull) le quitara el tercer puesto en el que se mantuvo durante parte de la carrera.

"No estar en el podio es lo que más me decepciona, siempre es bonito estar arriba con el champán. No pudo ser por varias razones, la fundamental por la velocidad, luego por el Safety Car con el que Webber me redujo la distancia y luego por los doblados que son difíciles de adelantar en un circuito urbano y hay que estar atento", explicó Alonso tras finalizar la carrera.

El piloto asturiano destacó la buena salida y los posteriores problemas con los neumáticos. "La salida fue muy buena, otra vez recuperamos alguna posición y estuve cerca de adelantar a Button. Luego tuvimos más degradación de neumáticos al principio e íbamos más lento y sabíamos que tarde o temprano nos adelantarían, suele pasar en todas las carreras", afirmó.

Alonso destacó los problemas que tuvo con los coches doblados y el perjuicio que le supuso el coche de seguridad. "El ''Safety Car'' no me ayudó porque teníamos seis segundos con Webber y el ''Safety Car'' nos juntó y cuando se reanudó la carrera estaba al lado, a Webber le vino bien el Safety Car y también estuvieron los doblados que aquí no es fácil adelantarlos", reiteró.

Por último, aclaró que tanto el equipo como él deben mejorar en el futuro. "La cuarta posición es lo que podía ser hoy aunque podría haber sido quinto que es lo que hice en la crono así que hay que mejorar", concluyó, en relación a que se vio favorecido por el incidente entre Lewis Hamilton (McLaren-Mercedes) y el brasileño Felipe Massa (Ferrari).

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo solo veo las carreras para poder ver algún buen accidente o adelantamiento, porque es lo único interesante que le queda ya. Por 1ª vez, me he quedado dormido viendo una carrera...

----------


## ben-amar

Pues yo ni la he visto  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Pues yo ni la he visto


Solo te has perdido un buen porrazo de Schumi...

----------


## Luján

> Yo solo veo las carreras para poder ver algún buen accidente o adelantamiento, porque es lo único interesante que le queda ya. Por 1ª vez, me he quedado dormido viendo una carrera...


Yo también me he quedado sopa en el sillón. Pero me llevé un sorpresa cuando los comisarios sancionaron a Hamilton ¿Estarán cambiando las cosas en la FIA? Sí, ahora el niño mimado no es Hamilton, es Vettel.

----------


## ben-amar

http://politica.elpais.com/politica/...06_403054.html

Barberá insiste en mantener el premio de Fórmula 1 en Valencia
La alcaldesa desvela una reunión "privada" entre Ecclestone y Fabra
Cristina Vázquez Valencia 4 OCT 2011 - 18:15 CET

El magnate de la Fórmula 1, Bernie Ecclestone, y el presidente de la Generalitat Valenciana, Alberto Fabra, ya se conocen. Era muy importante, tremendamente importante que se conocieran, señaló ayer la alcaldesa de Valencia, Rita Barberá, que mantiene el máximo empeño para que la celebración del premio se mantenga en la ciudad y que hoy ha asegurado que se va a cumplir el contrato establecido para la celebración de las pruebas durante los años establecido, hasta 2014.

La reunión entre Ecclestone y Fabra tuvo lugar el pasado sábado. Y fue, según dijo la alcaldesa, un encuentro privado, pese a que es dinero público el que la administración valenciana utiliza para pagar el canon anual por este evento, cuyo coste se eleva a unos 17 millones de euros anuales. Al margen de estos, la Generalitat ya ha pagado otros 110 millones por las obras de construcción del circuito. Pero dado que el encuentro fue privado y que, de lo contrario hubiéramos dado una rueda de prensa, la alcaldesa de Valencia solo quiso precisar que las conversaciones con el magnate de la Fórmula 1 para mantener el premio van por muy buen camino.

La primera edil ha insistido esta mañana en que cuando se está hablando, dar a conocer la situación puede entorpecer, enturbiar o interponerse en la consecución de los objetivos" fijados, con lo que ha justificado que ella no haya hecho, hasta hoy, mención a ese encuentro. De esta manera, solo ha explicado que desde "antes de las vacaciones" estaba previsto "promover esta reunión conjunta para que se conocieran en el menor tiempo posible" y ha agregado, en esta línea, que había iniciadas "unas conversaciones importantes" desde el pasado mes de julio con el anterior presidente de la Generalitat, Francisco Camps."Tenías primero que dar a conocer a nuestro presidente, que se conocieran mutuamente para retomar esas conversaciones", ha declarado Rita Barberá.

El grupo socialista desveló ayer que el patrón de la fórmula 1 ha cobrado puntualmente los 17 millones del canon correspondiente a los años 2009 y 2010. Un canon del que se acabó haciendo cargo la Generalitat tras comprobarse que la empresa Valmor, organizadora de la prueba, no obtenía beneficios y no podía asumir su pago.

----------


## Luján

Hay 17 millones para la Fórmula 1 ,pero no 1.7 para mantener mi empresa.

Lamentable.

----------


## ben-amar

De algun sitio tienen que salir los 17.
Como tu dices, lamentable

----------


## Luján

*Ecclestone cree que la FOTA es "innecesaria"*http://www.lasextadeportes.com/formula1/noticias/ver/ecclestone_cree_que_la_fota_es__innecesaria/401153




> *El patrón de la Fórmula1 ha animado a los equipos a  dedicarse a tener coches más competitivos y a dejar de perder el tiempo  en cuestiones económicas. La FOTA ya ha respondido y ha invitado a  Ecclestone a no seguir en esa dirección.*                             Bernie Ecclestone, patrón de la Fórmula1, ha vuelto a  sorprender con unas declaraciones explosivas en las que no sólo critica a  la FOTA, la Asociación de Equipos de la parrilla, sino que se atreve a  calificarla de "innecesaria". Desde su formación, en 2008, el británico  ha dejado mensajes en contra y ahora les recomienda que deben  concentrarse más en hacer que sus monoplazas sean más rápidos.  En una  entrevista a la web oficial de la Fórmula1, Ecclestone dijo que trata de  no pensar en la FOTA.
> 
> 
> "Los equipos deberían preocuparse poco en cuestiones financieras ni en aprovechar las cuestiones comerciales de la Fórmula1. *Es una asociación innecesaria de unos equipos que deberían poner su énfasis en conseguir coches competitivos* en la parrilla. Ya me ocupo yo de que haya suficientes recursos financieros", apuntó.
> 
> La  respuesta la ha encontrado rápidamente en el director del equipo Red  Bull, Christan Horner, que ha recomendado a Ecclestone que* no siga haciendo declaraciones "en esa dirección"*
> *Ve a Vettel "invencible"*
> "Sebastian  tiene un gran hambre de victoria y Red Bull le da los elementos que lo  hacen invencible. Siempre tiene los pies en el suelo. Ningún éxito que  pudiera conseguir le haría apartarse de la realidad", apuntó.

----------


## sergi1907

El piloto alemán, que sólo le falta un punto para revalidar el título, superó a Button, el único piloto con opciones matemáticas de impedir su coronación, Alguersuari saldrá decimosexto.

Redacción deportes. (EFE).- El alemán Sebastian Vettel (Red Bull) saldrá mañana en el circuito de Suzuka desde la 'pole position' en el Gran Premio de Japón, decimoquinta prueba del Mundial de Fórmula Uno, mientras que el español Fernando Alonso (Ferrari) ocupará la quinta plaza en la parrilla.

Vettel, al quien le falta un solo punto para revalidar el título, superó por nueve milésimas al británico Jenson Button (McLaren), el único piloto con opciones matemáticas de impedir su coronación y que arrancará a su lado en la primera fila.

Se trata de la vigésima séptima 'pole' de Vettel la duodécima de la presente temporada. Su equipo, Red Bull, sigue monopolizando los primeros puestos en las formaciones de salida ya que las que no logró el germano las rubricó su compañero, el australiano Mark Webber.

Desde la segunda línea comenzarán el también británico Lewis Hamilton (McLaren), que llegó a rozar la 'pole' pero a quien un error en su último intento lo relegó a la tercera plaza; y el brasileño Felipe Massa, que superó a Fernando Alonso por 82 milésimas.

Alonso tomará la salida desde la tercera fila junto a Mark Webber.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/deportes...ra-quinto.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

Para uno que parecía tener emoción...
Y voy como un tonto y me pego el madrugón..., aunque, creo que mañana me lo voy pegar otra vez, por si las moscas y no eso todavía...

----------


## Luján

Yo estoy viendo la casificación ahora. Y me da que el GP lo veré también en la repetición.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/depor...lpepudep_4/Tes

La 'Scuderia' dio un paso atrás en Suzuka al utilizar el mismo coche que en Hungría y se encontró con un monoplaza rapidísimo

ORIOL PUIGDEMONT - Yeongam - 12/10/2011

A caballo entre el Gran Premio de Japón y el de Corea, que se celebra este domingo en el circuito de Yeongam, la mayoría de escuderías han aprovechado estos tres días para quedarse en Tokio, una ciudad que ofrece muchas más opciones que Mokpo, donde entre hoy y mañana llegará el resto de la caravana del Mundial de F-1. Fernando Alonso ha sido uno de los que han preferido descansar en la capital japonesa, consciente de que el mayor caudal de trabajo debe concentrarse en estos momentos en la sede de Ferrari, en Maranello, donde los técnicos ponen ya todo su empeño en el monoplaza del año que viene.

En ese sentido, el discurso del equipo de los bólidos rojos ha dado un giro considerable en menos de una semana. Stefano Domenicali, el máximo responsable de la estructura de il cavallino rampante, lleva más de medio curso pidiendo a sus trabajadores que se estrujen las neuronas para encontrar "soluciones imaginativas y nuevos caminos", según sus propias palabras, para tratar de que el nuevo prototipo de un salto de calidad que permita a sus pilotos competir con los de Red Bull. Hasta ahora, Domenicali había reconocido repetidas veces que, en concepto, el bólido de 2012 iba a ser mucho más agresivo que su antecesor, el 150º Italia, un extremo que también confirmó Nikolas Tombazis, jefe técnico del equipo italiano, la semana pasada: "Después de analizar los discretos que hemos obtenido en los últimos años, afrontamos el diseño del nuevo coche desde un punto de vista más dinámico. Nos hemos dado cuenta de que fuimos demasiado conservadores y que cortamos las alas a algunas ramas de desarrollo. El enfoque será bastante más agresivo, sobre todo en relación al frontal del coche".

El testimonio de Tombazis, muy en la línea del que hasta ahora había mantenido todo el departamento técnico y ejecutivo de la Scuderia, se da de frente, no obstante, con el que emitió el propio Domenicali el domingo. La segunda posición que Alonso logró en Suzuka y, sobre todo, la inesperada competitividad demostrada por el 150º Italia del asturiano, provocó un repentino cambio de opinión del ejecutivo italiano, que nada más concluir el gran premio vino a decir que la revolución anunciada tal vez no será necesaria, atendiendo a que el bólido que salió a la pista en Japón era el mismo que Alonso y Massa emplearon en Hungría (31 de julio), cuatro carreras atrás. En el trazado japonés, Ferrari se encontró con una grata sorpresa de forma inesperada, probablemente una de las primeras que se ha llevado esta temporada.

"Me impresionaron las prestaciones del coche y tengo que reconocer que no me lo esperaba. Terminamos los segundos [Alonso] y estuvimos muy cerca del ganador. En Bélgica y en Italia introdujimos unas mejoras que en lugar de una evolución significaron una involución. Por eso decidimos volver atrás", confería el domingo Domenicali, que dijo estar "absolutamente convencido" de que su equipo estará en condiciones de pelear por el título en 2012, un vaticinio contundente, más que nada porque es cierto que *el monoplaza italiano fue rapidísimo en Suzuka, aunque Ferrari no sabe muy bien por qué.*

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Hay 17 millones para la Fórmula 1 ,pero no 1.7 para mantener mi empresa.
> 
> Lamentable.


Esa es la denominación de origen en nuestro país  :Mad:  :Mad: 

Y como éste, miles y miles de casos, incluso peores  :Mad: 

Por cierto, habéis visto este video? Espectacular accidente en la Indy con 15 coches involucrados.

http://www.as.com/motor/video/grave-...asdasmot_2/Ves

----------


## ben-amar

> Por cierto, habéis visto este video? Espectacular accidente en la Indy con 15 coches involucrados.
> 
> http://www.as.com/motor/video/grave-...asdasmot_2/Ves


Lo vi esta mañana, cuando sali para el trabajo. Si me pilla en el circuito, se me quitan las ganas de carreras para el resto de mi vida

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Esa es la denominación de origen en nuestro país 
> 
> Y como éste, miles y miles de casos, incluso peores 
> 
> Por cierto, habéis visto este video? Espectacular accidente en la Indy con 15 coches involucrados.
> 
> http://www.as.com/motor/video/grave-...asdasmot_2/Ves


o.o
Vaya piñazo...
Uno de esos, pero sin fuego ni vueltas de campana debería de haber por lo menos uno por temporada en la F1.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Uno de esos, pero sin fuego ni vueltas de campana *debería de haber por lo menos uno por temporada en la F1*.


Pues yo prefiero que no... ha muerto uno de los pilotos que se vio implicado en el accidente.

Y con el talegazo que se pegó Kubica en Canadá, ya tenemos para mucho tiempo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Pues yo prefiero que no... ha muerto uno de los pilotos que se vio implicado en el accidente.
> 
> Y con el talegazo que se pegó Kubica en Canadá, ya tenemos para mucho tiempo.


Pues de eso no me había enterado yo...

Retiro lo dicho, creo que me he pasado un poco... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luján

Noticias frescas

*De la Rosa: "El circuito de la India es diferente al resto"*

El piloto probador de la escudería McLaren, el  español Pedro Martínez De la Rosa, ha admitido que "lo único que se  conoce del nuevo Gran Premio de la India es su trazado gracias al  simulador" y que es un circuito que le gusta "ya que es diferente al  resto".

http://www.lasextadeportes.com/formu...l_resto/408383


*Nueva Jersey ya tiene su gran premio*

La Fórmula 1 contará con el Gran Premio de Nueva  Jersey en la temporada 2013. Bernie Ecclestone ha esperado mucho para  llevar el campeonato más lucrativo del automovilismo a la zona de Nueva  York y se materializará gracias a un acuerdo con un consorcio de  inversores.


http://www.lasextadeportes.com/formu..._premio/407983

----------


## ben-amar

Vettel gana y tiene a tiro el récord de Schumacher

MANEL SERRAS

El piloto de Red Bull se impone y puede igualar las 13 victorias en una temporada firmadas por el heptacampeón alemán, en 2004.- Alonso sube al podio por detrás Button



Avasalla Vettel de principio a fin, pole, carrera, lider desde la salida hasta la meta y vuelta rapida.
Lo unico interesante es que Alonso ha hecho podio, por detras de Button.

----------


## Luján

A punto de finalizar la temporada 2011 (sólo queda una carrera en Brasil este domingo) leo esta buena noticia para Pedro de la Rosa y para HRT:

http://www.lasextadeportes.com/formu...por_hrt/414323

*21/11/2011* *De la Rosa ficha por HRT*"Vengo a trabajar duro, con modestia y humildad"



> *21/11/2011* *De la Rosa ficha por HRT*"Vengo a trabajar duro, con modestia y humildad"
> 
> 
> *Según ha informado HRT F1 Team, Pedro de la Rosa  será piloto de la escudería española la próxima temporada. El catalán,  que se incorporará en enero a HRT, ha declarado que su fichaje se ha  producido por "mi ilusión por volver a competir, que el equipo HRT sea  español y conocer al equipo que lidera.*               "El equipo HRT F1 Team sigue dando firmes pasos hacia delante  en su sólido proyecto para la temporada 2012. Tras los recientes  anuncios técnicos y contando con una nueva sede en España, HRT da un  paso más y anuncia que* Pedro de la Rosa* será piloto de  la escudería la próxima temporada. Alcanzar un acuerdo con el piloto  barcelonés era un ansiado objetivo y un pilar fundamental para el HRT F1  Team dentro del renovado proyecto que arrancó en el mes de julio tras  la adquisición de la escudería por parte de Thesan Capital". Así  comienza el comunicado mediante el que HRT ha hecho oficial el fichaje  del piloto catalán.
> 
> Las declaraciones de De la Rosa no se han  hecho esperar, y es que el piloto está de lo más satisfecho. “Sin duda  este es un paso muy importante en mi carrera deportiva y uno de los más  meditados. Estoy en un buen momento de madurez y preparado para asumir  este reto que, además, me motiva muchísimo. A la hora de unirme a este  proyecto, para mí han sido determinantes tres factores: mi ilusión por  volver a competir, que el equipo HRT sea español y conocer al equipo que  lidera este proyecto, entre los que se encuentra Luis Pérez Sala. Vengo  a trabajar duro, con modestia y humildad, aceptando cual es nuestro  punto de partida, pero teniendo muy claro donde queremos estar en dos  años. Por mi parte es el momento de aplicar todo lo que he aprendido  estos años en escuderías extranjeras de primer nivel para crecer juntos.  Me siento orgulloso de que España tenga un equipo de F1 y poder ser yo  su piloto. *Sólo puedo agradecer a HRT que haya confiado en mi para ello*.  Y finalmente, también dar las gracias a McLaren por haberme permitido  dar este paso. He sido muy feliz estas ocho temporadas con ellos donde  me he formado como piloto y como persona. Sin ellos hoy no estaría  aquí”.
> 
> Colin Kolles también ha mostrado su alegría por la  noticias. “El objetivo del equipo siempre ha sido reforzarse en todos  los aspectos, tanto económica, técnica y deportivamente. Sin duda,  contar con Pedro de la Rosa para la próxima temporada será un pilar  fundamental en el desarrollo de nuestro proyecto. Somos un equipo joven  que necesita seguir avanzando y con esta incorporación estoy convencido  que lo vamos a hacer. Además de una gran persona es un gran profesional y  su palmarés y prestigio en fórmula 1 lo demuestran.* Le doy la más sincera bienvenida*. Estoy seguro de que se adaptará a la perfección y de que juntos lograremos grandes cosas".



Ánimo y a darle puntos a HRT en 2012!!

----------


## embalses al 100%

¡Qué bien, tres pilotos españoles el año que viene!
Creo que vamos a arrasar, tanto en pilotos como en constructores  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## ben-amar

Seguro que estara en bastantes ocasiones en zona de puntos. Otro buen piloto al que seguir. Estupendo.

----------


## perdiguera

Ya tenemos piloto ahora sólo nos falta motor, aerodinámica, chasis.....dinero.

----------


## Luján

> Ya tenemos piloto ahora sólo nos falta motor, aerodinámica, chasis.....dinero.


Parte de ello va con el piloto, que dará a HRT algo que le faltaba: Años de experiencia y conocimiento, por mucho que Sala o Viladelprat estén rondando por el garaje.

----------


## embalses al 100%

¡¡Qué no se os olvide mañana ver la carrera a partir de las 5 de la tarde!!
Estaremos todos apoyando a Alonso, que se juega el campe....

A no, qu se acabó hace un mes...

----------


## F. Lázaro

TOMA!!!!!!

Vaya pedazo de adelantamiento por fuera acaba de hacerle a Button  :Big Grin:  :Smile: 

EDIT:

Por la radio de Vettel dicen que tiene problemas en la caja cambios y que no meta 2ª. A ver si coge y hace polvo los piñones y se escacharra el coche  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Webber gana, Vettell segundo y Buton completa el podium!!!!!!
Alonso el cuarto... Esperemos que el año que viene mejoren las cosas para nuestro campeón.
Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> TOMA!!!!!!
> 
> Vaya pedazo de adelantamiento por fuera acaba de hacerle a Button 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> P*or la radio de Vettel dicen que tiene problemas en la caja cambios y que no meta 2ª.* A ver si coge y hace polvo los piñones y se escacharra el coche


Creo que eso se lo han colado a toda la parrilla. El que si que ha roto caja de cambios en Hamilton que ha tenido que abandonar.

----------


## Luján

Bueno,

Se acabó el Mundial 2011, con un dominio insultante de RedBull.

Campeonato de Pilotos:

1
 Sebastian Vettel
German
 RBR-Renault
392

2
 Jenson Button
British
 McLaren-Mercedes
270

3
 Mark Webber
Australian
 RBR-Renault
258

4
 Fernando Alonso
Spanish
 Ferrari
257

5
 Lewis Hamilton
British
 McLaren-Mercedes
227

6
 Felipe Massa
Brazilian
 Ferrari
118

7
 Nico Rosberg
German
 Mercedes
89

8
 Michael Schumacher
German
 Mercedes
76

9
 Adrian Sutil
German
 Force India-Mercedes
42

10
 Vitaly Petrov
Russian
 Renault
37

11
 Nick Heidfeld
German
 Renault
34

12
 Kamui Kobayashi
Japanese
 Sauber-Ferrari
30

13
 Paul di Resta
British
 Force India-Mercedes
27

14
 Jaime Alguersuari
Spanish
 STR-Ferrari
26

15
 Sebastien Buemi
Swiss
 STR-Ferrari
15

16
 Sergio Perez
Mexican
 Sauber-Ferrari
14

17
 Rubens Barrichello
Brazilian
 Williams-Cosworth
4

18
 Bruno Senna
Brazilian
 Renault
2

19
 Pastor Maldonado
Venezuelan
 Williams-Cosworth
1

20
 Pedro de la Rosa
Spanish
 Sauber-Ferrari
0

21
 Jarno Trulli
Italian
 Lotus-Renault
0

22
 Heikki Kovalainen
Finnish
 Lotus-Renault
0

23
 Vitantonio Liuzzi
Italian
 HRT-Cosworth
0

24
 Jerome d'Ambrosio
Belgian
 Virgin-Cosworth
0

25
 Timo Glock
German
 Virgin-Cosworth
0

26
 Narain Karthikeyan
Indian
 HRT-Cosworth
0

27
 Daniel Ricciardo
Australian
 HRT-Cosworth
0

28
 Karun Chandhok
Indian
 Lotus-Renault
0




Campeonato de Constructores:

1
RBR-Renault
650

2
McLaren-Mercedes
497

3
Ferrari
375

4
Mercedes
165

5
Renault
73

6
Force India-Mercedes
69

7
Sauber-Ferrari
44

8
STR-Ferrari
41

9
Williams-Cosworth
5

10
Lotus-Renault
0

11
HRT-Cosworth
0

12
Virgin-Cosworth
0





Calendario 2012:
01
                     2012 FORMULA 1 AUSTRALIAN GRAND PRIX                     (Melbourne)
                     16 - 18 Mar

                     02
                     2012 FORMULA 1 PETRONAS MALAYSIA GRAND PRIX                     (Kuala Lumpur)
                     23 - 25 Mar

                     03
                     2012 FORMULA 1 UBS CHINESE GRAND PRIX                     (Shanghai)
                     13 - 15 Apr

                     04
                     2012 FORMULA 1 GULF AIR  BAHRAIN GRAND PRIX                     (Sakhir)
                     20 - 22 Apr

                     05
                     FORMULA 1 GRAN PREMIO DE ESPAÑA SANTANDER 2012                     (Catalunya)
                     11 - 13 May

                     06
                     FORMULA 1 GRAND PRIX DE MONACO 2012                     (Monte Carlo)
                     24 - 27 May

                     07
                     FORMULA 1 GRAND PRIX DU CANADA 2012                     (Montréal)
                     08 - 10 Jun

                     08
                     2012 FORMULA 1 GRAND PRIX OF EUROPE                     (Valencia)
                     22 - 24 Jun

                     09
                     2012 FORMULA 1 SANTANDER BRITISH GRAND PRIX                     (Silverstone)
                     06 - 08 Jul

                     10
                     FORMULA 1 GROSSER PREIS SANTANDER VON DEUTSCHLAND 2012                     (Hockenheim)
                     20 - 22 Jul

                     11
                     FORMULA 1 ENI MAGYAR NAGYDÍJ 2012                     (Budapest)
                     27 - 29 Jul

                     12
                     2012 FORMULA 1 SHELL BELGIAN GRAND PRIX                     (Spa-Francorchamps)
                     31 Aug - 02 Sep

                     13
                     FORMULA 1 GRAN PREMIO SANTANDER D'ITALIA 2012                     (Monza)
                     07 - 09 Sep

                     14
                     2012 FORMULA 1 SINGTEL SINGAPORE GRAND PRIX                     (Singapore)
                     21 - 23 Sep

                     15
                     2012 FORMULA 1 JAPANESE GRAND PRIX                     (Suzuka)
                     05 - 07 Oct

                     16
                     2012 FORMULA 1 KOREAN GRAND PRIX                     (Yeongam)
                     12 - 14 Oct

                     17
                     2012 FORMULA 1 AIRTEL GRAND PRIX OF INDIA                     (New Delhi)
                     26 - 28 Oct

                     18
                     2012 FORMULA 1 ETIHAD AIRWAYS ABU DHABI GRAND PRIX                     (Yas Marina Circuit)
                     02 - 04 Nov

                     19
                     2012 FORMULA 1 UNITED STATES GRAND PRIX                     (Austin)
                     16 - 18 Nov

                     20
                     FORMULA 1 GRANDE PRÊMIO DO BRASIL 2012                     (São Paulo)
                     23 - 25 Nov



Tres meses y medio de espera para saber cómo se presentará el próximo campeonato. ¿Podrán McLaren y Ferrari poner contra las cuerdas a RedBull?¿Podrá Pedro de la Rosa dar algún punto a HRT?¿Seguirá Alguersuari en ToroRosso?

Lo iremos viendo.

----------


## Luján

Casi no ha terminado la temporada, y ya comienza el baile de fichajes para 2012:

*Raikkonen ficha por Lotus Renault*

http://www.lasextadeportes.com/formu...renault/416423




> *El finlandés Kimi Raikkonen, campeón Mundial en  2007 a los mandos de un Ferrari, regresará a la Fórmula 1 el próximo año  con Lotus Renault GP, según ha informado el equipo de Enstone.*
> 
>                                                                  Raikkonen dejó la Fórmula 1 al final de 2009 y tras su paso por  el Mundial de Rallys ha decidido regresar y ha firmado un contrato de *dos años de duración* con Lotus Renault.
> El  finlandés, nacido en Espoo hace 32 años, acumula en su carrera en la  Fórmula 1 dieciocho victorias, 62 podios y dieciséis 'poles'. Raikkonen,  que comenzó en la Fórmula 1 en 2001 con Sauber, pasó año siguiente a  McLaren, escudería con la que fue subcampeón mundial en 2003 y 2005  antes de fichar por Ferrari.
> *"Estoy encantado de volver* a  la Fórmula 1 tras dos años fuera y Estoy agradecido a Lotus Renault GP  por ofrecerme esta oportunidad", señala Raikkonen en el comunicado.
> El  finlandés asegura que su etapa en el Mundial de Rallys le ha sido útil  para evolucionar como piloto, pero que "ha sido una sencilla elección  volver con Lotus Renault" y que le ha agradado notablemente la ambición  del equipo, en el que espera "desempeñar un papel importante en un  intento de llevarlo a la parte delantera de la parrilla". El presidente  del equipo, el español Gerard López, explica que "tras un largo año se  puede decir que el equipo está en el inicio de un nuevo ciclo".
> "Hemos  trabajado duro para construir las bases de una estructura de éxito y  asegurar que pronto seremos capaces de luchar al más alto nivel", señala  López, quien precisa que la decisión de Raikkonen de regresar con su  equipo *"es el primer paso de importantes anuncios"* que podrán convertir a Lotus en un competidor importante en el futuro.
> "Por  supuesto, todos estamos ansiosos de trabajar con un campeón del mundo.  En nombre de nuestro personal, me gustaría dar la bienvenida a Kimi a  Enstone, un lugar donde siempre se ha caracterizado por su acercamiento  humano a la Fórmula 1", añade.


Si en el otro asiento del equipo se sienta Kubica, será un equipo muy competitivo, con dos grandes (también literalmente) pilotos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.as.com/motor/articulo/kub...asdasmot_2/Tes

*Kubica probaría con Ferrari en 2012 y pilotaría en 2013*

El contrato de Kubica con Lotus Renault termina el 31 de diciembre. A partir de esa fecha puede probar con quien quiera, o en este caso con quien se lo ofrezca, teniendo en cuenta las dudas sobre su capacidad para pilotar al máximo nivel.

AS.COM | 10/12/2011

La 'Gazzetta dello Sport' asegura hoy que Robert Kubica podría haber llegado a un acuerdo con Ferrari que le llevaría a ser el compañero de Fernando Alonso en la temporada 2013, en caso de que esté en condiciones de hacerlo. Según apunta el rotativo italiano Kubica podría realizar diferentes pruebas con Ferrari esta temporada, y si demuestra estar en condiciones de pilotar, será el segundo piloto de la 'Scuderia' en 2013.

'La Gazzetta' asegura que pasarán aún dos meses hasta poder saber si el polaco está en condiciones de ponerse a un volante. A Kubica se le ha retirado recientemente el último clavo que se le había implantado, y ahora está ya inmerso en el proceso de rehabilitación.

De este modo no podría subirse a un monoplaza hasta la primavera, y según la reglamentación vigente tendría que hacerlo en un coche de 2010, en este caso el F10. No es un secreto que Ferrari ha estado interesado desde hace tiempo en Kubica, e incluso se ha hablado de un acuerdo, anterior a su accidente, para que vistirera de rojo cuando terminara el contrato de Massa, en 2013. Ahora se reaviva esa posibilidad, aunque siempre condicionada a que demuestre que sus condiciones físicas son las adecuadas.

----------


## Luján

Pues Kubica sería mejor compañero que Massa.

Es mejor piloto, más rápido y mejor persona.

Es lo que le falta a Ferrari para poder luchar por el mundial de constructores.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Mejor es. Por lo menos que quiten ya al paquete de Massa, que vaya vaya...

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.diariocordoba.com/noticia...ia_683523.html

Toro Rosso anuncia que Alguersuari no seguirá en la escudería
Los pilotos para el próximo Mundial serán el australiano Ricciardo y el francés Vergne

EFE 14/12/2011



El equipo Toro Rosso ha anunciado hoy que en la próxima edición del Mundial de Fórmula Uno sus pilotos serán el australiano Daniel Ricciardo y el francés Jean Eric Vergne, en sustitución del español Jaime Alguersuari y el suizo Sebastien Buemi.
     Alguersuari pierde su plaza en el equipo al que llegó mediada la temporada de 2009 y en el que ha permanecido en 2010 y 2011, según informó hoy en un comunicado la propia escudería.
     La próxima temporada será la primera desde el debut en Fórmula Uno de este equipo, en 2006, que arranque un curso con una pareja de pilotos completamente nueva.
     Tanto Ricciardo, nacido hace 22 años en Perth -que compitió la mitad de la pasada temporada en la escudería HRT-; como Vergne, nacido hace 21 en Pontoise -y que durante el pasado Mundial ya se subió a un Toro Rosso los viernes de los GP de Corea y Abu Dabi-, provienen del programa de jóvenes pilotos de Red Bull, la escudería 'madre' junto a la que Toro Rosso tomó la decisión del cambio de pilotos, según explicó.
     El austriaco Franz Tost, director deportivo del equipo, manifestó su alegría por el anuncio y la prontitud con la que éste llega. "Estoy muy contento de que hayamos sido capaces de tomar esta rápida decisión acerca de nuestros pilotos, porque así podremos centrar nuestra atención por completo en 2012, sin ningún tipo de distracción", dijo.
     "Durante el pasado año, tanto Daniel (Ricciardo) como Jean-Eric (Vergne) demostraron su valía y espero de ellos que contribuyan de forma significativa a la actuación del equipo el año que viene. Daniel tiene la ventaja de que ya ha participado en Grandes Premios este año, mientras que Jean-Eric ha demostrado que se puede adaptar con rapidez a las exigencias de pilotar un coche Fórmula Uno", indicó Tost.
     "También debo agradecer a Sebastien Buemi y Jaime Alguersuari por su duro trabajo durante las pasadas tres temporadas. Han tenido unas actuaciones sensacionales que han ayudado al avance y al desarrollo del equipo. Les deseamos lo mejor para el futuro", declaró el austriaco.
     "Sin embargo, desde que se fundó la escudería en 2005, su espíritu fue el de ser el primer paso para incorporar a la Fórmula Uno a los jóvenes pilotos del programa de jóvenes de Red Bull. Y por ello forma parte de la cultura del equipo el cambio de la formación de pilotos de cuando en cuando, para lograr esta meta", indicó Franz Tost.

----------


## Luján

Resumiendo, que tres españoles en la parrilla son muchos para el clan maFIA.

----------


## ben-amar

Temian que llegara el dia en que en el podio solamente ondeara una bandera, de forma repetida, la de España.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Jope, como si no hubiera alemanes...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Jope, como si no hubiera alemanes...


España no es Alemania.

Y por mucho que nos quieran vender la moto, no somos nada ni en Europa ni en ningún sitio. Recuerda que si no es por la famosa silla de Francia, España no hubiese ido ni a aquella cumbre del G-20, lo cual demuestra, lo poco que pintamos, por no decir nada.

Y como bien dice Ángel, también está el tema deportivo, hay mucho miedo a que nuestra bandera se imponga sobre las demás, hay claros ejemplos: Roland Garros y Tour de Francia... y eso duele mucho en Francia, por lo que es lógico que intenten cargarse a Contador de cualquier forma, y lo que todavía no entiendo es cómo no han ido también a por Rafa...

Pero bueno, esto ya se sale de la temática de este hilo y de este foro.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Comisarios de pista...  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Jajajajajaja. Pobrecillo.
Ese el año que viene no vuelve.
Yo me acuerdo hace un par de años, cuando Hamilton por poco atropella a uno que cruzó la pista en Mónaco.

----------


## ben-amar

Este año sí se disputará el GP de España en Montmeló pero está en duda que lo haga en los siguientes años por motivos económicos

AGENCIA   10-01-2012
http://www.cadenaser.com/deportes/ar...rcsrdep_17/Tes

La Generalitat ha puesto en duda que en los próximos años el Circuit de Catalunya pueda permitirse acoger una prueba del campeonato de Fórmula Uno por las estrecheces presupuestarias de la administración catalana.

El portavoz del Govern, Francesc Homs, ha avalado en rueda de prensa la tesis del conseller de Economía, Andreu Mas-Colell, que este lunes ya advirtió de que tanto la Fórmula 1 como el motociclismo en el circuito de Montmeló (Barcelona) estaban en cuestión.

Homs ha recordado que, el pasado abril, el gobierno catalán propuso al valenciano compartir la Fórmula Uno pero que la Comunidad Valenciana descartó esta opción.

En cualquier caso, Homs ha garantizado que este año habrá Fórmula Uno en Montmeló, porque ya está contratado, y ha asegurado que si el público no responde a las expectativas creadas, la Generalitat se planteará el futuro de este Gran Premio, al tiempo que ha recordado que el presupuesto asignado al Circuito de Cataluña se ha recortado este año un 25%.

----------


## ben-amar

Mas noticias
http://www.cadenaser.com/deportes/ar...rcsrdep_17/Tes

Los recortes de la Generalitat amenazan el Gran Premio de Valencia

Red Bull hace un hueco al excompañero de Jaime Alguersuari

----------


## ben-amar

Asociaciones pro Derechos Humanos planean boicotear la carrera
http://www.caranddriverthef1.com/

"Haremos una campaña a favor de que pilotos y equipos boicoteen [el evento]. El gobierno quiere la Fórmula 1 para decirle al resto del mundo que todo ha vuelto a la normalidad", asegura Nabeel Rajab, vicepresidente del Bahréin Center por los Derechos Humanos.

Sin embargo, un portavoz del circuito de Bahréin asegura que se están dando pasos adelante con el informe sobre los disturbios en el país, en el que se insiste en que el Gobierno ha reaccionado a ellos "de manera rápida y convincente".

"Esto (la carrera) es apoyada por una abrumadora mayoría de gente de todos los sectores de la sociedad de Bahréin y representa un símbolo de unidad nacional", cita el diario The National al portavoz. "El informe fue un hito para Bahréin y ahora vamos a trabajar incansablemente para asegurar que la carrera es un gran éxito", añade The Daily Mail.El año pasado ya fueron suspendidos los test de pretemporada y el Gran Premio en el circuito de Sakhir debía inaugurar la temporada 2011. Sin embargo, ante las revueltas populares que entonces se daban en el país, tanto los organizadores de la prueba como Bernie Ecclestone decidieron cancelar la prueba hasta que el panorama político-social mejorase. ¿Habría llegado realmente ese momento? Parece que sí, ya que el GP de Bahréin 2012 será la cuarta prueba que se celebre esta temporada y está programado para el fin de del 22 de abril, aunque estaremos atentos de todas las novedades que ocurran en el país y daremos buena cuenta de ello en estas páginas.

----------


## Luján

> Este año sí se disputará el GP de España en Montmeló pero está en duda que lo haga en los siguientes años por motivos económicos
> 
> AGENCIA   10-01-2012
> http://www.cadenaser.com/deportes/ar...rcsrdep_17/Tes
> 
> La Generalitat ha puesto en duda que en los próximos años el Circuit de Catalunya pueda permitirse acoger una prueba del campeonato de Fórmula Uno por las estrecheces presupuestarias de la administración catalana.
> 
> El portavoz del Govern, Francesc Homs, ha avalado en rueda de prensa la tesis del conseller de Economía, Andreu Mas-Colell, que este lunes ya advirtió de que tanto la Fórmula 1 como el motociclismo en el circuito de Montmeló (Barcelona) estaban en cuestión.
> 
> ...


De lo de Cataluña, ya se había oido algo hace unos meses. De lo de Valencia, casi que prefiero no opinar, que me salta la úlcera. Ese GP NUNCA de debió de celebrar.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> De lo de Valencia, casi que prefiero no opinar, que me salta la úlcera.* Ese GP NUNCA de debió de celebrar.*


¿Y lo que disfrutaste desde la azotea viendo la F1 en directo con una cervecita en una mano y la cámara en la otra?

Ver la F1 desde la azoeta de tu casa... eso no lo puede hacer cualquiera, salvo en Mónaco o Signapur. Date por privilegiado  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

> ¿Y lo que disfrutaste desde la azotea viendo la F1 en directo con una cervecita en una mano y la cámara en la otra?
> 
> Ver la F1 desde la azoeta de tu casa... eso no lo puede hacer cualquiera, salvo en Mónaco o Signapur. Date por privilegiado


Si divertido y entretenido sí que estuvo, sí.

Pero el gasto que implica, pagado totalmente por las arcas públicas (o sea, todos nosotros) no se podía mantener. Ni entonces (que se suponía que la cosa iba medio bien) ni mucho menos ahora.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Si divertido y entretenido sí que estuvo, sí.
> 
> Pero el gasto que implica, pagado totalmente por las arcas públicas (o sea, todos nosotros) no se podía mantener. Ni entonces (que se suponía que la cosa iba medio bien) ni mucho menos ahora.


Ya, pero un político no entiende de eso  :Mad: 

Y aunque para Valencia suponga una inyección de dinero importante, turismo, hoteles, comidas, toda la gente que va a ver el GP y de paso ve la ciudad, etc... no creo que todos esos beneficios consigan llegar al coste que Valencia tenga que pagarle al abuelo por llevar el circo allí.

----------


## sergi1907

En Cataluña ya hace tiempo que se rumeraba algo así, quizás este año se haga pero dudo mucho que el 2013 haya Gran Premio.

Y es que tal y como están las cosas, no creo que veamos en un tiempo Formula 1 en España.

----------


## perdiguera

Seamos sensatos, aquí hemos tenido dos y algún año tres, creo recordar, carreras de F1
Eso es una barbaridad, otra más, para un país del potencial económico del nuestro.
¿Cuantas carreras hay en Japón, EEUU, Gran Bretaña, Francia, Alemania? ¿nos podemos comparar con ellos en algo?
Pero los políticos de aquí ya se sabe, van en busca de lo suyo. El común de los mortales les importa bien poco.

----------


## Luján

> Seamos sensatos, aquí hemos tenido dos y algún año tres, creo recordar, carreras de F1
> Eso es una barbaridad, otra más, para un país del potencial económico del nuestro.
> ¿Cuantas carreras hay en Japón, EEUU, Gran Bretaña, Francia, Alemania? ¿nos podemos comparar con ellos en algo?
> Pero los políticos de aquí ya se sabe, van en busca de lo suyo. El común de los mortales les importa bien poco.


De acuerdo en todo, pero ¿tres carreras? no me suena.

Sí hemos tenido dos carreras y test de pretemporada, pero las tres carreras no me suena de nada. En motos sí: Jerez, Montmeló y Alcañiz.

----------


## perdiguera

Creo recordar que hubo una en Jerez hace unos años como consecuencia de la suspensión de un circuito europeo, pero quizás no había Valencia entonces.

----------


## Luján

> Creo recordar que hubo una en Jerez hace unos años como consecuencia de la suspensión de un circuito europeo, pero quizás no había Valencia entonces.


Recuerdo que hubo carreras en el Jarama de forma normal, pero creo que antes de que se hiciesen en Montmeló. De la carrera en Jerez no lo recuerdo. Allí sí sé que se hacen tests. Valencia lleva como cuatro años.

----------


## FEDE

> Recuerdo que hubo carreras en el Jarama de forma normal, pero creo que antes de que se hiciesen en Montmeló. *De la carrera en Jerez no lo recuerdo.* Allí sí sé que se hacen tests. Valencia lleva como cuatro años.


Aquí pone algo.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gran_Premio_de_España

El *Gran Premio de España* es una carrera de automovilismo de velocidad válida para el Campeonato Mundial de Fórmula 1, que actualmente se disputa en el Circuito de Cataluña, en Barcelona, España. Dos circuitos españoles han albergado el Gran Premio de Europa: el circuito de Jerez en 1994 y 1995, y el circuito urbano de Valencia a partir de 2008.
El primer Gran Premio de España se disputó en 1913 sobre un circuito de carretera de 300 km cerca de Madrid, en la vía hacia Valladolid. En 1951, el Gran Premio de España entró en el calendario de la Fórmula 1, disputándose en el Circuito de Pedralbes. En 1955, a consecuencia de un terrible accidente en el circuito de la Sarthe, se incluyeron nuevas reglas para la seguridad de los espectadores, con la cual el Gran Premio de España salió del calendario.
En 1960, España regresó a las competencias internacionales luego de la construcción del Circuito del Jarama en San Sebastián de los Reyes, cerca de Madrid, y la actualización de un circuito en el Parque Monjuich, en Barcelona. El Gran Premio de España regresa al calendario de la Fórmula 1 en 1968, alternando los circuitos del Jarama y de Monjuich hasta 1976, y permaneciendo en el Jarama hasta 1981.
El Gran Premio de España de 1975 estuvo marcado por la tragedia. Durante los entrenamientos hubo incidentes que hicieron dudar sobre la seguridad del circuito de Montjuich. Emerson Fittipaldi, dos veces ganador de la carrera, se retiró de la misma en protesta después de la primera vuelta. En la vuelta 26, el vehículo de Rolf Stommelen perdió bruscamente el alerón trasero, a consecuencia de lo cual quedó sin control y salió de la pista matando a cuatro espectadores. La carrera fue detenida, se declaró ganador a Jochen Mass y se otorgó la mitad de los puntos.
*El nuevo Circuito Permanente de Jerez permitió el retorno de la categoría a España para 1986. En esa edición, se presentó una gran batalla entre Ayrton Senna y Nigel Mansell, con un final de fotografía. Finalmente los jueces declararon vencedor a Senna con 14 milésimas de segundo de ventaja sobre Mansell.
*Para la edición 1991, el Gran Premio de España se mudó al Circuito de Cataluña. Desde 1992, la carrera se celebra casi siempre a fines de abril o en mayo, la mayoría de las veces precediendo al Gran Premio de Mónaco. El Gran Premio de España fue muchas veces la segunda cita europea del certamen tras el Gran Premio de San Marino; en 2007 se convirtió en la apertura de la etapa europea. La Fórmula 3000 Internacional acompañó a la Fórmula 1 en 1994, 1995 y desde 1998 hasta 2004. La GP2 Series, que la sustituyó en 2005, ha sido telonera cada año.

----------


## ben-amar

El equipo italiano confirma la llegada de cinco ingenieros de la escudería británica, además de fichar a un nuevo responsable de Mercedes y a otro de Bridgestone

ORIOL PUIGDEMONT - Madonna Di Campiglio - 11/01/2012
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/depor...pepudep_11/Tes

El año pasado, por estas mismas fechas, Ferrari anunciaba la llegada de Neil Martin, un ingeniero procedente de Red Bull, que se iba a incorporar a la estructura italiana a las órdenes de Pat Fry, reclutado de McLaren un par de meses antes. Una decepcionante temporada después, Ferrari -a lo largo der estos meses- ha vuelto a agitar su estructura organizativa con el fin de recuperar el potencial que se le presupone al equipo más exitoso de la historia de la F-1. Esta vez, el desembarco es numéricamente considerable y los efectivos provienen principalmente de McLaren. Aunque desde Ferrari se muestran reticentes a desvelar cuántos integrantes del rival incorporan a su plantilla, al menos se sabe que son tres los ingenieros en ponerse el mono rojo.

De entre todo el pelotón destaca Steve Clark, que hasta ahora trabajaba en Mercedes, ocupará el rol de responsable de los ingenieros de pista de Fernando Alonso y Felipe Massa, y que, en consecuencia, supervisará el trabajo de Andrea Stella, el hombre que guía al asturiano, y Rob Smedley, su homólogo en el caso de Massa. Además de ellos, la Scuderia ha dado la bienvenida a un contingente de expertos en aerodinámica, el parámetro más trascendental en la F-1 actual y, probablemente, el que más guerra les ha dado a los técnicos de Maranello en los últimos dos años. Los nuevos fichajes son el indio Rupad Darekar y Lawrence Hodge, ambos ingenieros aerodinámicos, además de Jonathan Heal, experto en cálculo, del griego Veloudis Ioannis, especialista en dinámica de fluidos por ordenador, y el italiano Giacomo Tortora, con mucha experiencia en la simulación. Estos dos últimos ya llevan algunos meses trabajando en el nuevo bólido.

A todas estas incorporaciones hay que añadir la del japonés Hiroide Hamashima, ex director del departamento de desarrollo de neumáticos de competición de Bridgestone. "El rendimiento de las gomas nos hizo sufrir un poco el año pasado, y en ese sentido se explica este fichaje. Básicamente, para reforzar nuestro conocimiento en esa área. La última temporada no conseguimos extraer el máximo rendimiento de todos los tipos de compuestos", ha comentado Stefano Domenicali desde la concentración de Madonna Di Campiglio, en los Dolomitas.

Todos esos esfuerzos deberían haberse proyectado ya en el nuevo monoplaza, que se presentará en la sede de la compañía, en Maranello, el próximo tres de febrero, y que según Domenicali romperá por completo con la tradición evolutiva que últimamente caracterizaba a los bólidos rojos. "Desde un punto de vista mecánico es una rotura con el pasado, aunque todo dependerá de si es competitivo o no lo es. Hay conceptos nuevos que nunca han sido utilizados en los prototipos anteriores", ha deslizado el máximo responsable de Ferrari en la F-1.

----------


## REEGE

Que os parecen éstas maniobras en Ferrari...?? Igual se están preparando para que por fín nuestro Alonso les haga otra vez Campeones del Mundo, no??
Ya veremos lo que nos depara la temporada, pero yo creo que éste puede ser el año de Alonso en Ferrari.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Que os parecen éstas maniobras en Ferrari...?? Igual se están preparando para que por fín nuestro Alonso les haga otra vez Campeones del Mundo, no??
> Ya veremos lo que nos depara la temporada, pero yo creo que éste puede ser el año de Alonso en Ferrari.


Bueno, a ver, no nos confiemos.
Esperemos a que empiece, porque sino después, pasa lo que pasa.

----------


## ben-amar

Primero ha de tener un coche capaz de competir, despues ya hablamos.

----------


## suer

> Sí hemos tenido dos carreras y test de pretemporada, pero las tres carreras no me suena de nada. En motos sí: Jerez, Montmeló y Alcañiz.


No te olvides de Cheste Luján. Casi medio campeonato de motos se ha corrido en España. ¿Tendrá algo que ver que la propietaria de los derechos del campeonato sea española?

----------


## suer

> Creo recordar que hubo una en Jerez hace unos años como consecuencia de la suspensión de un circuito europeo, pero quizás no había Valencia entonces.


Si no recuerdo mal, cuando se inauguró Jerez, tuvo unos años carreras de Fórmula 1 y al inaugurarse Montmeló, si la memoria no me engaña, coincidieron Jerez y Montmeló con la Fórmula I, uno con premio de España y el otro el de Europa, después se quedó solo Montmelo con el GP de España. 

Como dice Perdiguera, yo también creo recordar que no hace muchos años en Jerez se corrió un premio de Fórmula 1 porque se suspendió el correspondiente a otro país en aquel año.

La pregunta que me hago yo es: si tantos beneficios económicos generan en la zona donde se hace el gran premio, ¿por qué no colaboran los beneficiados en el mantenimiento de estos eventos si tantas ganas hay de que continuen?

Un saludo

----------


## ben-amar

Es cierto que Jerez albergó durante unos años el GP de Europa.
Es mas el prestigio que el beneficio, creo

----------


## Luján

> No te olvides de Cheste Luján. Casi medio campeonato de motos se ha corrido en España. ¿Tendrá algo que ver que la propietaria de los derechos del campeonato sea española?


Joer, pues anda que estoy bien yo. Sí que se me ha olvidado.




> Si no recuerdo mal, cuando se inauguró Jerez, tuvo unos años carreras de Fórmula 1 y al inaugurarse Montmeló, si la memoria no me engaña, coincidieron Jerez y Montmeló con la Fórmula I, uno con premio de España y el otro el de Europa, después se quedó solo Montmelo con el GP de España. 
> 
> Como dice Perdiguera, yo también creo recordar que no hace muchos años en Jerez se corrió un premio de Fórmula 1 porque se suspendió el correspondiente a otro país en aquel año.
> 
> La pregunta que me hago yo es: si tantos beneficios económicos generan en la zona donde se hace el gran premio, ¿por qué no colaboran los beneficiados en el mantenimiento de estos eventos si tantas ganas hay de que continuen?
> 
> Un saludo


Ya se puso un poco más arriba un estracto de la wiki con algo de información sobre los GP españoles.

El listado total se puede consultar en la página oficial de la F1, buscando un poco entre los calendarios de los últimos años.

En cuanto a lo otro, no hay tantos eneficios como quieren hacer parecer las autoridades. Te lo puedo asegurar.



> Es cierto que Jerez albergó durante unos años el GP de Europa.
> Es mas el prestigio que el beneficio, creo


Básicamente, es el reclamo, pero los benerificios a los hosteleros de alrededor del circuito, tampoco es tanto. Lo puedo atestiguar por lo que ví durante los últimos GP de Europa en Valencia.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.cadenaser.com/deportes/ar...srcsrdep_5/Tes

El doble campeón mundial de Fórmula 1 continuará con las pruebas de su monoplaza el 2 y el 4 de marzo en Montmeló (Barcelona)

EFE   13-01-2012

Fuentes próximas al doble campeón mundial asturiano han confirmado estas fechas en la estación italiana de Madonna di Campiglio, donde celebra su reunión anual de pretemporada la escudería italiana, la única presente en todos y cada uno de los campeonatos desde la creación del Mundial de Fórmula 1.

El Mundial 2012 arrancará el próximo 18 de marzo en Melbourne (Australia), donde se disputará la primera de las veinte carreras programadas.

Alonso completará este viernes, en la lujosa estación de los Dolomitas, la última jornada del 'Wrooom 2012', la reunión de su escudería, participando por la mañana en la prueba de esquí en la que participarán pilotos, ingenieros y demás integrantes del equipo, y por la tarde en la exhibición automovilística sobre el lago helado de Madonna.

En el 'Wrooom 2012' también participa el equipo Ducati que disputa el Mundial de MotoGP, integrado por el estadounidense Nicky Hayden, campeón del mundo en 2006; y italiano Valentino Rossi, nueve veces campeón mundial de motociclismo.

----------


## ben-amar

http://motor.es.msn.com/coches/eccle...espa%C3%B1olas

La situación económica y la estrechez del calendario lo hacen prácticamente inviable
caranddriverthef1.com, Actualizado: 16/01/2012

 
Valencia Street Circuit y Montmeló

La alternancia de carreras anual podría ser una "buena" solución para solventar la crisis de la F1 en España. Esto es lo que ha afirmado el mandamás de la F1 cuando se le preguntó por la delicada situación económica de los dos grandes premios que tienen lugar en España, que podrían caerse del calendario. Ambas carreras están pendientes de posibles soluciones debido a sus problemas económicos, tanto el GP de España, celebrado en Barcelona, como el GP de Europa, que tiene lugar en Valencia.

Ecclestone señaló que el pasado año el esquema de alternancia fue una posibilidad para las dos carreras anuales españolas, aunque Valencia desestimó la propuesta cuando fue sugerida por los encargados del GP celebrado en Barcelona. Sin embargo, la Generalitat de Catalunya sondeó la pasada semana las posibilidades de este sistema de alternancia anual de carreras, que podría ser el futuro para ambos proyectos.

"Hemos hablado sobre si Barcelona quiere ser una alternativa con ellos (Valencia)", señaló Bernie Ecclestone a The Financial Times. "Quizás es una buena oportunidad. Tal vez sea el momento de intentarlo", manifestó el británico.

La agencia española de noticias EFE recoge la información de José Císcar, vicepresidente de la Generalitat Valenciana, que afirma que su gobierno está abierto "a cualquier solución", después de analizar la accesibilidad financiera del proyecto, en relación a los grandes eventos deportivos sucedidos en la capital levantina desde hace varios años.

Asimismo, Císcar admitió que la alternancia con Barcelona podría ser ahora "menos costoso" para Valencia, a pesar de que el Valencia Street Circuit tiene contrato con Ecclestone hasta el año 2014.

----------


## perdiguera

El País de ayer publicaba la siguiente noticia:

La Sexta pierde los derechos de la fórmula 1 por falta de pago
Mediapro rescinde el contrato con la cadena en que participa antes de la fusión con Antena 3
El canal de Planeta tendrá que pujar de nuevo por derechos con los que contaba.

La Sexta ha perdido los derechos del campeonato de fórmula 1 justo en vísperas de su fusión con Antena 3. Y los pierde porque no ha podido pagar al dueño de los derechos, la productora Mediapro, que hasta la fusión ha sido precisamente accionista de referencia de La Sexta. Mediapro ha anunciado que recaba ofertas de los demás operadores televisivos hasta el 6 de febrero para adjudicar "al mejor postor" los derechos del campeonato de 2012, que empieza en marzo, y de 2013. El paquete incluye la retransmisión en abierto y vía Internet del torneo en que compiten el campeón alemán Sebastian Vettel y el español Fernando Alonso, entre otros. Mediapro gestiona además los derechos de tres temporadas más.

Una portavoz de La Sexta ha informado de que la cadena "no ha podido hacer frente a los pagos" por la fórmula 1, lo que se atribuye a la crisis publicitaria. Fuentes de Mediapro lo han confirmado: "Ha habido un incumplimiento de un punto del contrato y se ha decidido su rescisión". Las partes no han detallado el montante del impago que ha llevado a la ruptura del contrato. Fuentes del sector cifran en 40 millones de euros el precio de la temporada completa.

El periodista Antonio Lobato, que viene comentando la fórmula 1 desde que se emitía en Telecinco, lo ha asumido en su canal de Twitter: "Os confirmo que es cierto. La Sexta ya no tiene los derechos de la F1".

Enlace
http://sociedad.elpais.com/sociedad/...64_151739.html

----------


## Luján

Bueno, Aquí creo que tenemos algo de suerte. Canal 9, la autonómica de la Comunidad Valenciana contrajo los derechos para emitirla el año pasado. No sé si los tendrá para los próximos. También creo que TV3 en Cataluña también los tiene.

Y quizás Eurosport para los que tengan cable. Si no, pues habrá que ver como conseguir conectar con emisoras extranjeras.

----------


## ben-amar

Falta ver quien coge ahora esos derechos, espero poder verla por algun canal.

"El calvo al paro tambien". Eso no se lo esperaba  :Big Grin:  y no es que me alegre

----------


## embalses al 100%

Probablemente Telecinco, puedo volver a tenerlos.
Pero vamos como en mi casa se ve también la TV3 y el Eurosports, pues quizás no tenga problemas...
En todo caso, echaré de menos a Lobato...

----------


## ARAGORM

Tranquilos, todo esto es una maniobra de Antena 3 para quedarse con los derechos de la F1 tras la absorción de La Sexta, para poder competir el año que viene contra Telecinco, ya que tiene los derechos de motogp.
Así que veremos al calvo en Antena 3.
Saludos.

----------


## Luján

> Tranquilos, todo esto es una maniobra de Antena 3 para quedarse con los derechos de la F1 tras la absorción de La Sexta, para poder competir el año que viene contra Telecinco, ya que tiene los derechos de motogp.
> Así que veremos al calvo en Antena 3.
> Saludos.


Pero A3 podría haber tenido los derechos directamente con la absorción de LaSexta, así que la maniobra no tiene mucho sentido, porque ahora el grupo entero tendrá que pagar más.

Lo que tampoco sabía es que Tele5 (MediaSet) tuviera los derechos de las motos. ¿No serán los de Suberbikes? Me extraña que RTVE haya dejado escapar El Campeonato del Mundo de Velocidad (MotoGP, Moto2 y 250cc)

----------


## ARAGORM

> Lo que tampoco sabía es que Tele5 (MediaSet) tuviera los derechos de las motos. ¿No serán los de Suberbikes? Me extraña que RTVE haya dejado escapar El Campeonato del Mundo de Velocidad (MotoGP, Moto2 y 250cc)


Si Luján, Tele5 se ha quedado con los derechos de motogp, los recortes en la televisión publica han hecho mella.
Así, que el año que viene para ver las motos, nos bombardearan a anuncios.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Pero A3 podría haber tenido los derechos directamente con la absorción de LaSexta, así que la maniobra no tiene mucho sentido, porque ahora el grupo entero tendrá que pagar más.
> 
> Lo que tampoco sabía es que Tele5 (MediaSet) tuviera los derechos de las motos. ¿No serán los de Suberbikes? Me extraña que RTVE haya dejado escapar El Campeonato del Mundo de Velocidad (MotoGP, Moto2 y 250cc)


Es verdad, ARAGORM, tiene razón. La MotoGP, el año que viene a Tele5.
Y hablando de esto veremos a ver si no regresan los anuncios a La 1.

----------


## ben-amar

No nos desviemos, lo que interesa es que se pueda ver la F1

----------


## REEGE

Chicos, como está el país... bueno eso no hace falta que lo diga yo, no??
La verdad es que lo que sobran son un montón de canales, que casi todos dicen lo mismo y al final no vemos casi nada.
Y aunque tengamos anuncios, pero que no tengamos que pagar por todo, que al final creo que es lo que será.
Como no de una vuelta todo ésto pronto, yo no sé donde vamos a llegar... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tescelma

A la espera de saber si veremos esta temporada la F1, yo ya me he dado una vuelta con éste de la temporada pasada:

----------


## REEGE

La nieve obliga a cancelar la presentación del nuevo Ferrari. 
Las nevadas siguen cayendo en Maranello y la situación meteorológica no cambiará tampoco este viernes. 
La escudería del 'Cavallino Rampante' presentará su monoplaza para 2012 a través de internet.

----------


## ARAGORM

Sigo diciendo que los derechos de televisión de la F1, se los va a quedar Antena3.
Todo esto es una maniobra entre La sexta y Antena3, para que no puedan ser acusados de "acuerdo antes de fusión" ya que ambas cadenas están pendientes de la resolución de la Comisión de Competencia para su fusión.

----------


## ARAGORM

Tal y como ya os anticipé, Antena3 se ha hecho con los derechos de televisión de la F1 para esta temporada y la próxima.
Aqui teneis el enlance donde se confima: http://www.antena3.com/especiales/no...020700148.html
Saludos.

----------


## Luján

> Tal y como ya os anticipé, Antena3 se ha hecho con los derechos de televisión de la F1 para esta temporada y la próxima.
> Aqui teneis el enlance donde se confima: http://www.antena3.com/especiales/no...020700148.html
> Saludos.


Se veía venir, con la entrevista de Lobato en El Hormiguero.

Pues nada. El Calvo de la 5, no, de la 6, no espera, que lo han dividido. Ahora es de la 3.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Esperemos que sea en A3, no en la Nitro, Neox, Nova.

----------


## ben-amar

Siendo la 6 (sin dividir) parte del grupo de la 3 (por la que se divide), nada seria de extrañar que siguiesen emitiendolo por la 6

----------


## perdiguera

Pero a mí me parece que 6 dividido entre 3 da 2 o sea que la veremos por la 2 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## REEGE

> Pero a mí me parece que 6 dividido entre 3 da 2 o sea que la veremos por la 2


La cuenta ésta que pone Perdiguera... yo le he hecho con otra fórmula... jejeje
6:3=2 pués yo le sumo la CUATRO (4) y me sale 6!!!!!!!
Y a todo ese le resto donde salío la noticia... 3  (Antena3) y por eso me sale:

3 O sea que por ANTENA3 veremos a ALONSO!!!!! uffff ésto de las matemáticas... :Embarrassment:

----------


## ben-amar

Definitivamente, se vera por la 3.

----------


## Luján

Así se verá la F1 por Antena3

----------


## tescelma

> Así se verá la F1 por Antena3


Ja, ja, ja ... que angustia. Como sea así, me paso a la petanca.

----------


## ben-amar

> Ja, ja, ja ... que angustia. Como sea así, me paso a la petanca.


O a un deporte con mas riesgo.....como el ajedrez

----------


## embalses al 100%

Jajajajaja.
Ya estoy yo cambiando a la TV3 es de Cataluña...

----------


## Luján

> Jajajajaja.
> Ya estoy yo cambiando a la TV3 es de Cataluña...


Pues sería peor si al final la ponen en la Nitro, como parece que la están anunciando.

----------


## ben-amar

EL PERIODISTA LO ANUNCIA EN TWITTER

"Antonio Lobato es la cara y la voz más reconocida de la Fórmula 1 en España", ha destacado Antena 3, al tiempo que ha recordado que "atesora una gran experiencia" tras haber retransmitido desde 2004 todas las carreras

CADENA SER   17-02-2012

Antonio Lobato volverá a ser la cara y la voz de la Fórmula 1 en España. El periodista, que condujo las retransmisiones del 'Gran Circo' en Telecinco y La Sexta, se incorpora a Antena 3, cadena que adquirió hace 10 días los derechos del campeonato 

Era un secreto a voces, solo pendiente de un anuncio oficial. Pese a la precaución de ambas partes, era vox populi que Antonio Lobato y Antena 3 habían entablado conversaciones tras la adquisición de los derechos de la Fórmula 1 por la cadena de Planeta. El periodista lleva retransmitiendo la Fómula 1 en España desde 2004 y es una voz inevitablemente asociada a este deporte en España. Lobato, tras su paso por Telecinco y La Sexta, toma de nuevo las riendas de la retransmisión del campeonato junto a su equipo habitual, constituido porJulio Morales (subdirector),Manuel Casais(realizador),Miguel Ángel Cobos(director de producción),Óscar del Castillo(redactor jefe) yNira Juanco(comentarios en el pit lane). En la cabina volverá a estar acompañado porJacobo Vega y Marc Gené, piloto probador de Ferrari que comentará los aspectos técnicos de las carreras.

Antena 3 adquirió el pasado 7 de febrero los derechos de la Fórmula 1 para las temporadas 2012 y 2013. La Sexta había decidido sacar a subasta la emisión del campeonato al no poder afrontar los pagos y la cadena de Planeta fue la única que pujó tras larenuncia del canal de Telecinco, que alegó que "no estaban garantizadas las condiciones de transparencia y objetividad"en el concurso.

Antonio Lobato ha confirmado el acuerdo a través de su Twitter. El periodista ha colgado una fotografía en la red social con el micrófono de Antena 3 con un mensaje para sus seguidores "os doy una noticia que espero que os guste".

----------


## embalses al 100%

Lobato debería de ir incluido en el paquete  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## ARAGORM

> Así se verá la F1 por Antena3


Jajajaja, muy bueno el video. Esperemos que no sea así.

----------


## Luján

Bueno,

Ahora que están los test de pretemporada en Montmeló, os enlazo la página oficial de la F1 donde se pueden ver las primeras imágenes de las presentaciones de las diferentes escuderías.

http://www.formula1.com/gallery/launches/

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.terra.es/deportes/formula...f1-1010245.htm

Formula 1 | Las cuñas de Antonio Lobato costarán 90.000 euros | Martes 28/02/2012

Antena 3 emitirá menos publicidad pero más cara durante la F1

Antena 3 prepara una nueva fórmula para rentabilizar la retranmisión del Mundial de F1. La cadena emitirá menos publicidad para no cansar al aficionado, *sólo hará cuatro desconexiones de cinco minutos cada una*. Eso sí, el coste publicitario por anuncio oscilará entre 20.000 y 30.000 euros. La publicidad locutada por Antonio Lobato costará 90.000 euros.


La cadena que tiene los derechos del Mundial de Fórmula 1 para 2012 y 2013, Antena 3, ha hecho público que emitirá menos tiempo de contenido publicitario durante las retransmisiones.

El precio de las franjas publicitarias, según informa el diario Marca, oscilarán entre los 20.000 y 30.000 euros dependiendo de la duración de los anuncios.

De igual manera, las intervenciones del conductor principal del espacio de F1, Antonio Lobato alcanzarán los 90.000 euros. Algo con lo que intentan rentabilizar la retransmisión del Mundial de F1 en contra de los peores augurios que hablan de pérdidas de hasta cuatro millones de euros por cada temporada.

Otra novedad en esta fórmula publicitaria de menos cantidad a mejor precio es la inclusión de tres anuncio 'VIP' antes de la salida de cada carrera que costará 90.000 euros y que en el GP de España subirá de caché hasta los 100.000.

Antena 3 ha querido dejar claro que espera que el producto ofertado sea rentable y así no les ocurra como a la anterior cadena que retransmitíó el mundial de Automovilismo, laSexta.

Con ello quieren lograr rentabilidad y que la emisión del mundial no suponga importantes pérdidas para la cadena como sí sucedió en anteriores eventos deportivos como el Mundial de fútbol de Corea y Japón en 2002.

----------


## REEGE

Como para poner un anuncio de EMBALSES.NET!!!!!!!!!!! jajaja :Big Grin: 
Se lo podría comentar a Brasero, que tiene de compañero al Lobato... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Menos mal, ya me estaba yo aprendiendo los anuncios.
Espero, que les vaya bien, para lo quedarme sin F1 próximamente.
Y solo faltan 18 días para la primera carrera...

----------


## Luján

superdeporte.es »                                   *Formula 1* 




                           DECLARACIONES
*Alonso: ´Puede que no vuelva a ganar otro Mundial´*


*Alonso siembra dudas con sus impresiones  sobre el Ferrari F2012 y reconoce que su nuevo monoplaza es un coche  "complejo de conducir"*




  El piloto español  Fernando Alonso se dirige a la rueda de prensa que ofreció en el  circuito del Jarama, en San Sebastián de los Reyes (Madrid), dentro de  un acto promocional de su equipo, en el que habló de la próxima  temporada que comenzará en Australia el próximo 18 de marzo.  EFE/Emilio  Naranjo


*EFE*                                      Fernando Alonso sigue sin tener claras sus opciones de pelear por  el campeonato del mundo de 2012 a pesar de haber rodado ya en cuatro  jornadas repartidas entre los circuitos de Jerez y Montmeló. El  asturiano no descarta nada, pero de momento tampoco puede prometer  mucho, hasta el punto de asegurar que, «de momento, las conclusiones son  cero, supercero. La pretemporada la veo como todas; es un periodo de  adaptación a unas nuevas normas que te hacen cambiar tu forma de  conducir».

En un acto promocional con el Banco Santander en el  madrileño circuito del Jarama, el bicampeón del mundo fue más allá y  señaló que «había una cierta tendencia a pensar que Ferrari no estaba  haciendo una buena pretemporada y que el nuevo coche era malo Lo cierto  es que es un coche complejo y aún hay mucho trabajo por hacer»,

A  pesar de todo, el asturiano confía en el trabajo de su equipo para  poder ver la temporada con más optimismo. «Los entrenamientos de  Barcelona acabaron mejor de lo que empezaron, pero ni estábamos en un  túnel ni hemos visto la luz». Nuestro equipo está trabajando mucho y  bien. Lo bueno de Ferrari es que lleva corriendo toda la vida y esa es  la mejor esperanza que tenemos».

Pese a ello, Fernando tiene  claro que nada garantiza volver a levantar un título. «Puede que yo no  gane otro Mundial, pero me iré con la cabeza muy alta porque estoy muy  orgulloso de todo lo que he hecho. Cada año las exigencias son mayores  para Ferrari y para mí, pero las exigencias son necesarias tanto para  Ferrari como para mí como atleta competitivo que soy».

Respecto a  sus rivales, se limitó a destacar que su rendimiento es también una  incógnita. «Ahora todo son suposiciones. Se supone que Red Bull no va a  quedarse fuera de las Q2 y que McLaren y Mercedes no estarán lejos. Pero  son sólo suposiciones. Es muy difícil saber dónde está cada uno».

El futuro Alonso
Fernando  Alonso se metió ayer también voluntariamente en su particular túnel del  tiempo y repasó su carrera, llena de sacrificios y renuncias. «O ganaba  o volvía al colegio, y así cada fin de semana», dijo ayer en Madrid.  Fue duro, pero el asturiano no se arrepiente y aunque dice que ahora «no  pondría dinero, ni mío ni de mi familia» para seguir corriendo, sí que  se ve alentando la carrera de un hipotético hijo. «Al futuro Alonso le  vendría bien vivir lo mismo que yo». Todo un aviso de lo que puede ser  una saga de campeones.

----------


## ben-amar

¡¡¡amos anda!!! ahora con esas?? ¡¡que quedan tan solo algo mas de 2 semanas!!!!

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ojú, mal empezamos...
Como vayamos con esas...
Como sea otro año monótono de Vettle, reniego de la F1.

----------


## ben-amar

http://deportes.elpais.com/deportes/...84_215803.html

Pat Fry, el director técnico de Ferrari, pesimista sobre las posibilidades de sus coches al cierre de una pretemporada que señala de nuevo a Red Bull como el principal favorito
Red Bull deja mudo a Ferrari

Oriol Puigdemont Montmeló 4 MAR 2012 - 20:26 CET

A dos semanas de que el Mundial de fórmula 1 levante el telón en Albert Park, en Melbourne (Australia), Kimi Raikkonen volvió a liderar la tabla de tiempos de la última jornada de ensayos en Montmeló. La pretemporada ya es historia y ahora está por ver si las sensaciones de unos y otros se confirman. De ser así, Red Bull volvería a arrancar como favorito al título, con McLaren y Mercedes a rebufo y Ferrari, con mucho trabajo por delante, algo más descolgado.

Red Bull no tiene límite. Si alguien podía pensar que los dos dobletes conseguidos por la escudería de la bebida energética en los dos últimos años podía generar algún tipo de acomodamiento, que se lo vaya quitando de la cabeza. Mientras la mayoría de los equipos las pasan canutas para tratar de configurar un monoplaza, Red Bull ha vuelto a demostrar su poderío al presentar un coche completamente revisado, casi nuevo, el penúltimo día de la pretemporada. El RB8 vuelve a ser una filigrana de la aerodinámica, adaptado perfectamente a la nueva normativa que prohíbe los difusores soplados. Después de completar la mayor parte de las sesiones sin problemas, Mark Webber promete plantar batalla desde el primer momento mientras que Sebastian Vettel lamenta no haber podido rodar más con esta nueva especificación. El alemán solo dio 23 vueltas porque en una de sus tandas se cargó parte del morro y después sufrió un problema en la caja de cambios. Terminó el último. Me habría gustado rodar mucho más, pero esta mañana tuve un problema, concedió Baby Schumi a mediodía. Sería injusto juzgar el nuevo coche porque apenas he rodado con él, añadió el campeón. Para terminar de pulir el RB8, Red Bull se desplazará hoy a las instalaciones de Idiada (Tarragona), donde realizará pruebas de velocidad y aerodinámica.

*Una montaña de deberes para Ferrari.* La frase que mejor resume el punto en el que se encuentra la escudería italiana la soltó el sábado por la noche Fernando Alonso, en la trastienda del palco del Camp Nou, en el descanso del Barça-Sporting. En las primeras carreras sufriremos porque no estamos al ciento por ciento, dijo. En su afán de dar un volantazo para cambiar el rumbo que la ha dejado sin un título desde el que Raikkonen logró hace ya cinco temporadas, la Scuderia ha proyectado un prototipo desde cero, sin tomar como referencia el 150º Italia que tantas angustias provocó al constructor de Maranello. De las 12 jornadas de ensayos que se han llevado a cabo, solo en una, la última, Alonso pudo circular sin la antena de toma de datos, un indicio del retraso que lleva el departamento técnico de Il Cavallino Rampante respecto a Red Bull y McLaren básicamente. Este extremo lo confirmó ayer mismo Pat Fry, el director técnico de la estructura italiana. En estos momentos hay que descartar el podio con vistas a Australia, aunque yo siempre he sido de naturaleza pesimista, dijo el ingeniero. Me sorprende que Ferrari haya diseñado un coche tan radicalmente distinto al del año pasado. No hay que olvidar que en Silverstone [la única prueba del curso anterior que se celebró con el veto de la FIA al uso de los difusores soplados] demostraron que en esas condiciones tenían el mejor coche porque Fernando ganó, argumenta Pedro Martínez de la Rosa, piloto de HRT.

*McLaren sigue en la brecha.* La escudería de Woking ha completado una pretemporada de lo más plácida. A nivel visual, el MP4-27 es el prototipo que más destaca debido a la uniformidad de su morro. A diferencia de la competencia, que ha solucionado la normativa que regula su altura máxima con un vistoso escalón a media nariz, al equipo británico no le ha hecho falta recurrir a él porque su monocasco ya era de por sí más bajo. McLaren también recibió el domingo un nuevo paquete aerodinámico que incorporó al monoplaza y que, según aseguran Jenson Button y Lewis Hamilton, les deja en una situación inmejorable ante la cita de Australia. Sabíamos que había algunas áreas del coche que debían mejorar y desde el momento en que colocamos las mejoras me sentí mucho más cómodo, afirma Button.

*Mercedes abrillanta su estrella*. Si en alguna lectura coinciden las escuderías más potentes es en destacar el salto de calidad que parece haber dado Mercedes con su W03. Estamos listos, asegura Nico Rosberg, que a lo largo de esta pretemporada ha completado una de las simulaciones de carrera más completas. Para nosotros, es muy importante progresar respecto al nivel que demostramos el año pasado y, sin duda alguna, vamos a conseguirlo. Creo que estamos en condiciones de molestar a los equipos más rápidos ya en las primeras carreras, añade el hijo de Keke, campeón del mundo en 1982. A la hora de señalar el punto más débil del monoplaza, Michael Schumacher y compañía lo tienen claro. Tenemos que mejorar en términos de degradación de las gomas. Hay equipos que van mejor que nosotros en ese aspecto, concede El Kaiser, preocupado porque el bólido se zampa los compuestos más blandos en cinco vueltas.

----------


## Luján

A 10 días para comenzar a rodar oficialmente, aquí podéis ver las fotos oficiales de las presentaciones de los diferentes equipos: http://www.formula1.com/gallery/launches/

Aquí la lista de pilotos: http://www.formula1.com/teams_and_drivers/drivers/
y aquí la de equipos: http://www.formula1.com/teams_and_drivers/teams/

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues bien empezamos, entonces...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pues bien empezamos, entonces...


Bueno, tampoco es que se sepa mucho, por no decir nada.

En caso de que tuviesen un coche tremendo, cosa que la verdad, no creo, aún llegado ese caso, no creo que fuesen tan tontos como para publicarlo a los cuatro vientos...

----------


## ben-amar

Pero tampoco para decir que no sabe si volvera a ganar un mundial.
Eso es tirar la toalla antes de comenzar el partido

----------


## Luján

> Bueno, tampoco es que se sepa mucho, por no decir nada.
> 
> En caso de que tuviesen un coche tremendo, cosa que la verdad, no creo, aún llegado ese caso, no creo que fuesen tan tontos como para publicarlo a los cuatro vientos...


Aunque no lo dijeran, se notaría en los tiempos de las vueltas de los entrenamientos. Si se han quedado muy lejos de los primeros dudo que sea porque esten escondiendo sus cartas. Será, más bien, porque dichas cartas no son muy buenas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Si se han quedado muy lejos de los primeros dudo que sea porque esten escondiendo sus cartas. Será, más bien, porque dichas cartas no son muy buenas.


Bueno, confiemos en que sea un buen _bluff_ de Ferrari, aunque no tiene mucha pinta la verdad.




> http://blogs.20minutos.es/formula-1-...-ser-tan-malo/
> 
> *NO PUEDE SER TAN MALO...*
> 
> Tengo que admitir que no he dormido bien esta noche después de escuchar las palabras de Pat Fry, director técnico de Ferrari, descartándose de lucha por el podio en la primera carrera de Australia. Quiero pensar que Fry se ha pasado de prudente y que en realidad el F2012 no es tan malo como lo pintan. O eso, o es que Ferrari ha perdido definitivamente el norte.
> 
> No es de recibo que los ingenieros de la escudería italiana, incluso el propio Fernando Alonso, aparezcan tan tranquilos y sonrientes afirmando que su monoplaza no luchará por el podio en la primera carrera del Mundial 2012. Como si nada. Como si dijeran que mañana va a llover.
> 
> Que Ferrari fabrique un fiasco de coche una temporada puede ser normal porque a todos los equipos les puede pasar. Que fabrique dos fiascos consecutivos también puede ser comprensible (una mala racha). Tres ya empieza a ser preocupante pero que Ferrari presente en 2012 su cuarto fiasco consecutivo y lo diga como si no pasara nada solo puede generar indignación entre sus seguidores. (no aspirar al podio es un fracaso para un equipo como Ferrari).
> ...


Comparto totalmente la opinión del autor de esta cita.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Mañana para el que no le guste madrugar a las 7, para ver los entrenamientos, los repiten a las 13.45
Y el domingo la carrera a las 7 en directo, a las 14.00 en diferido.

La semana que viene Malasia.

----------


## Luján

Por si no se había puesto aún, el calendario:

*2012             FIA Formula One World Championship Race Calendar*



   01
                          2012 FORMULA 1 QANTAS AUSTRALIAN GRAND PRIX                         (Melbourne) 
 16 - 18 Mar

   02
                          2012 FORMULA 1 PETRONAS MALAYSIA GRAND PRIX                         (Kuala Lumpur) 
 23 - 25 Mar

   03
                          2012 FORMULA 1 UBS CHINESE GRAND PRIX                         (Shanghai) 
 13 - 15 Apr

   04
                          2012 FORMULA 1 GULF AIR  BAHRAIN GRAND PRIX                         (Sakhir) 
 20 - 22 Apr

   05
                          FORMULA 1 GRAN PREMIO DE ESPAÑA SANTANDER 2012                         (Catalunya) 
 11 - 13 May

   06
                          FORMULA 1 GRAND PRIX DE MONACO 2012                         (Monte Carlo) 
 24 - 27 May

   07
                          FORMULA 1 GRAND PRIX DU CANADA 2012                         (Montréal) 
 08 - 10 Jun

   08
                          2012 FORMULA 1 GRAND PRIX OF EUROPE                         (Valencia) 
 22 - 24 Jun

   09
                          2012 FORMULA 1 SANTANDER BRITISH GRAND PRIX                         (Silverstone) 
 06 - 08 Jul

   10
                          FORMULA 1 GROSSER PREIS SANTANDER VON DEUTSCHLAND 2012                         (Hockenheim) 
 20 - 22 Jul

   11
                          FORMULA 1 ENI MAGYAR NAGYDÍJ 2012                         (Budapest) 
 27 - 29 Jul

   12
                          2012 FORMULA 1 SHELL BELGIAN GRAND PRIX                         (Spa-Francorchamps) 
 31 Aug - 02 Sep

   13
                          FORMULA 1 GRAN PREMIO SANTANDER D'ITALIA 2012                         (Monza) 
 07 - 09 Sep

   14
                          2012 FORMULA 1 SINGTEL SINGAPORE GRAND PRIX                         (Singapore) 
 21 - 23 Sep

   15
                          2012 FORMULA 1 JAPANESE GRAND PRIX                         (Suzuka) 
 05 - 07 Oct

   16
                          2012 FORMULA 1 KOREAN GRAND PRIX                         (Yeongam) 
 12 - 14 Oct

   17
                          2012 FORMULA 1 AIRTEL INDIAN GRAND PRIX                          (New Delhi) 
 26 - 28 Oct

   18
                          2012 FORMULA 1 ETIHAD AIRWAYS ABU DHABI GRAND PRIX                         (Yas Marina) 
 02 - 04 Nov

   19
                          2012 FORMULA 1 UNITED STATES GRAND PRIX                         (Austin) 
 16 - 18 Nov

   20
                          FORMULA 1 GRANDE PRÊMIO DO BRASIL 2012                         (São Paulo) 
 23 - 25 Nov

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Mañana Alonso saldrá 12 y Massa 16

----------


## Luján

> Mañana Alonso saldrá 12 y Massa 16


Pues parece que el coche no corre.

Ferrari ya no es lo que era.

La clasificación completa: (f1.com)

*2012 FORMULA 1 QANTAS AUSTRALIAN GRAND PRIX
*


1
4
Lewis Hamilton
McLaren-Mercedes
1:26.800
 1:25.626
 1:24.922
14

2
3
Jenson Button
McLaren-Mercedes
1:26.832
 1:25.663
 1:25.074
15

3
10
Romain Grosjean
Lotus-Renault
1:26.498
 1:25.845
 1:25.302
21

4
7
Michael Schumacher
Mercedes
1:26.586
 1:25.571
 1:25.336
18

5
2
Mark Webber
Red Bull Racing-Renault
1:27.117
 1:26.297
 1:25.651
17

6
1
Sebastian Vettel
Red Bull Racing-Renault
1:26.773
 1:25.982
 1:25.668
18

7
8
Nico Rosberg
Mercedes
1:26.763
 1:25.469
 1:25.686
16

8
18
Pastor Maldonado
Williams-Renault
1:26.803
 1:26.206
 1:25.908
20

9
12
Nico Hulkenberg
Force India-Mercedes
1:27.464
 1:26.314
 1:26.451
18

10
16
Daniel Ricciardo
STR-Ferrari
1:27.024
 1:26.319
 No time
16

11
17
Jean-Eric Vergne
STR-Ferrari
1:26.493
 1:26.429

12

12
5
Fernando Alonso
Ferrari
1:26.688
 1:26.494

12

13
14
Kamui Kobayashi
Sauber-Ferrari
1:26.182
 1:26.590

12

14
19
Bruno Senna
Williams-Renault
1:27.004
 1:26.663

16

15
11
Paul di Resta
Force India-Mercedes
1:27.469
 1:27.086

16

16
6
Felipe Massa
Ferrari
1:27.633
 1:27.497

16

17
15
Sergio Perez
Sauber-Ferrari
1:26.596


11

18
9
Kimi Räikkönen
Lotus-Renault
1:27.758


9

19
20
Heikki Kovalainen
Caterham-Renault
1:28.679


7

20
21
Vitaly Petrov
Caterham-Renault
1:29.018


8

21
24
Timo Glock
Marussia-Cosworth
1:30.923


10

22
25
Charles Pic
Marussia-Cosworth
1:31.670


9

DNQ
22
Pedro de la Rosa
HRT-Cosworth
1:33.495


6

DNQ
23
Narain Karthikeyan
HRT-Cosworth
1:33.643


6



Q1 107% Time

1:32.214






Note - De la Rosa and Karthikeyan did not qualify after failing to meet the Q1 107% time.


Me queda por saber si repescarán a los HRT, como el año pasado, y qué hubiera hecho Alguersuari con el Toro Rosso si Ricciardo y Vergne han quedado 10º y 11º

----------


## embalses al 100%

El problema de Alonso ha sido que cuando estaba dando una buena vuelta ha cogido hierba, y ha acabado hundido en la grava y no lo han querido rescatar.
La he visto en riguroso directo, y ha sido una clasificación impresionante y extraña. Doblete de Mclaren, podría considerarse normal, pero ver un Lotus 3º, impresionante Schumi(¿lo "volveremos a ver grande"?), y se les acabó la buena vida a los Red Bull, 5º y 6º. Creo que esa es la mejor noticia. Hay una igualdad impresionante este año.
Al Ferrari le faltan 15Km/h. Otro año sin títulos.

----------


## Luján

Vale que Alonso se salió de pista, pero el tiempo de Massa no ayuda nada al optimismo.

La igualdada parece la nota dominante. 8 coches en menos de 1 segundo. Los Renault (ahora Lotus) siempre han sido muy rápidos, y Australia se les da muy bien. A los RB no hay que quitarles el ojo, siguen siendo peligrosos. Según cómo se vajan ajustando a las nuevas normas los equipos, veremos cómo la igualdad se va disipando y se destacarán uno o dos equipos.

Respecto a lo del rescate, creo que no está permitido volver a poner un coche en pista con la grúa ni con los comisarios. Al menos desde que lo hicieron con Hamilton.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Alonso 5º y Massa no ha terminado la carrera tras ese impacto con Senna. Gran carrera de P. Maldonado, lástima que en las últimas vueltas impacto contra el muro...

El año pasado Red Bull y este año dominaran los Mclaren...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ha sido un carrerón, sobre todo Alonso. Que parecía que no podría pasar de la 6ª-8ª posición y al final 5º.
Como el año pasado. Una lástima lo de Grosjean y lo de Schumi, porque estaban muy bien colocados. La última vuelta ha sido una locura, con el piñazo de Maldonado, que había hecho una carrerón y la rotura de la caja de cambios de Rosberg, que iba a puntuar también.
Ya tengo ganas del siguiente.

----------


## Luján

La clasificación de la carrera:

*2012 FORMULA 1 QANTAS AUSTRALIAN GRAND PRIX* 
1
3
Jenson Button
McLaren-Mercedes
58
1:34:09.565
2
25

2
1
Sebastian Vettel
Red Bull Racing-Renault
58
+2.1 secs
6
18

3
4
Lewis Hamilton
McLaren-Mercedes
58
+4.0 secs
1
15

4
2
Mark Webber
Red Bull Racing-Renault
58
+4.5 secs
5
12

5
5
Fernando Alonso
Ferrari
58
+21.5 secs
12
10

6
14
Kamui Kobayashi
Sauber-Ferrari
58
+36.7 secs
13
8

7
9
Kimi Räikkönen
Lotus-Renault
58
+38.0 secs
17
6

8
15
Sergio Perez
Sauber-Ferrari
58
+39.4 secs
22
4

9
16
Daniel Ricciardo
STR-Ferrari
58
+39.5 secs
10
2

10
11
Paul di Resta
Force India-Mercedes
58
+39.7 secs
15
1

11
17
Jean-Eric Vergne
STR-Ferrari
58
+39.8 secs
11


12
8
Nico Rosberg
Mercedes
58
+57.6 secs
7


13
18
Pastor Maldonado
Williams-Renault
57
Accident
8


14
24
Timo Glock
Marussia-Cosworth
57
+1 Lap
20


15
25
Charles Pic
Marussia-Cosworth
53
+5 Laps
21


16
19
Bruno Senna
Williams-Renault
52
Accident damage
14


Ret
6
Felipe Massa
Ferrari
46
Accident damage
16


Ret
20
Heikki Kovalainen
Caterham-Renault
38
Suspension
18


Ret
21
Vitaly Petrov
Caterham-Renault
34
Steering
19


Ret
7
Michael Schumacher
Mercedes
10
Gearbox
4


Ret
10
Romain Grosjean
Lotus-Renault
1
Accident
3


Ret
12
Nico Hulkenberg
Force India-Mercedes
0
Accident damage
9


DNS
22
Pedro de la Rosa
HRT-Cosworth





DNS
23
Narain Karthikeyan
HRT-Cosworth







                                              Note - Perez qualified 17th but dropped five  grid places as penalty for a gearbox change. De la Rosa and Karthikeyan  did not qualify after failing to meet the Q1 107% time.

Y la del mundial:



1
McLaren-Mercedes
40

2
Red Bull Racing-Renault
30

3
Sauber-Ferrari
12

4
Ferrari
10

5
Lotus-Renault
6

6
STR-Ferrari
2

7
Force India-Mercedes
1

8
Mercedes
0

9
Williams-Renault
0

10
Marussia-Cosworth
0

11
Caterham-Renault
0

12
HRT-Cosworth
0






1
 Jenson Button
British
 McLaren-Mercedes
25

2
 Sebastian Vettel
German
 Red Bull Racing-Renault
18

3
 Lewis Hamilton
British
 McLaren-Mercedes
15

4
 Mark Webber
Australian
 Red Bull Racing-Renault
12

5
 Fernando Alonso
Spanish
 Ferrari
10

6
 Kamui Kobayashi
Japanese
 Sauber-Ferrari
8

7
 Kimi Räikkönen
Finnish
 Lotus-Renault
6

8
 Sergio Perez
Mexican
 Sauber-Ferrari
4

9
 Daniel Ricciardo
Australian
 STR-Ferrari
2

10
 Paul di Resta
British
 Force India-Mercedes
1

11
 Jean-Eric Vergne
French
 STR-Ferrari
0

12
 Nico Rosberg
German
 Mercedes
0

13
 Pastor Maldonado
Venezuelan
 Williams-Renault
0

14
 Timo Glock
German
 Marussia-Cosworth
0

15
 Charles Pic
French
 Marussia-Cosworth
0

16
 Bruno Senna
Brazilian
 Williams-Renault
0

17
 Felipe Massa
Brazilian
 Ferrari
0

18
 Heikki Kovalainen
Finnish
 Caterham-Renault
0

19
 Vitaly Petrov
Russian
 Caterham-Renault
0

20
 Michael Schumacher
German
 Mercedes
0

21
 Romain Grosjean
French
 Lotus-Renault
0

22
 Nico Hulkenberg
German
 Force India-Mercedes
0

23
 Pedro de la Rosa
Spanish
 HRT-Cosworth
0

24
 Narain Karthikeyan
Indian
 HRT-Cosworth
0




Tablas de www.f1.com

La semana que viene más.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Preparaos para una gran carrera mañana, con la siguiente parrilla. Este año sí está la cosa muy igualada. Una lástima que el Ferrari no corra.

1	Lewis Hamilton	4	McLaren		1'36"2192	Jenson Button	3	McLaren		1'36"3683	Michael Schumacher	7	Mercedes		1'36"3914	Mark Webber	2	Red Bull		1'36"4615	Sebastian Vettel	1	Red Bull		1'36"6346	Romain Grosjean	10	Lotus	E20		1'36"6587	Nico Rosberg	8	Mercedes		1'36"6648	Fernando Alonso	5	Ferrari		1'37"5669	Sergio Pérez	15	Sauber		1'37"69810	Kimi Räikkönen	9	Lotus	E20		1'36"46111	Pastor Maldonado	18	Williams		1'37"58912	Felipe Massa	6	Ferrari		1'37"73113	Bruno Senna	19	Williams		1'37"84114	Paul di Resta	11	Force India		1'37"87715	Daniel Ricciardo	16	Toro Rosso		1'37"88316	Nico Hülkenberg	12	Force India		1'37"89017	Kamui Kobayashi	14	Sauber		1'38"06918	Jean-Eric Vergne	17	Toro Rosso		1'39"07719	Vitaly Petrov	21	Caterham		1'39"56720	Timo Glock	24	Marussia		1'40"90321	Charles Pic	25	Marussia		1'41"25022	Pedro de la Rosa	22	HRT		1'42"91423	Narain Karthikeyan	23	HRT		1'43"65524	Heikki Kovalainen	20	Caterham		1'39"306

----------


## F. Lázaro

Me parece a mí que mañana ni me voy a molestar en levantarme...

Ferrari está que da pena. El único que salva algo el pastel es Fernando, porque sólo con ver a Massa me dan ganas de quitar la tele. No sé a qué espera Montezemolo para poner orden de una vez en el equipo, esto no es la escudería Ferrari que yo conocía y que conocíamos todos.

Vaya éxito de Ferrari... el 127 de mi padre tenía más gas que el Ferrari 2012. Y eso que decían que el F2012 iba a ser agresivo este año, jajaja. A Ferrari le hace falta un Briatore pero ya!!! No sé a qué espera Montezemolo para empezar a rodar cabezas en el equipo... El equipo más exitoso de la historia de la F1 y arrastrándose por la pista con 2 _casharro de yerro_ que al peso en la chatarra no creo que le den más de 5 . En fin...  :Frown:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo ya no sólo es por ver los milagros de Fernando.
Schumi, vuelve a quedar entre los 3 primeros otra vez. Va ha ser interesante. Y además está la posibilidad de que llueva, pues más interesante todavía...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Y además está la posibilidad de que llueva, pues más interesante todavía...


La única posibilidad que tiene Fernando mañana es pase como en Nurburgring en 2007, es decir, que salgan, empiece a llover a mares en la primera vuelta. Y para ganar la carrera, la única posibilidad es que haga igual que Winkelhock, es decir, que salga ya desde la salida con las ruedas de lluvia y confiar en que llueva, para que así el resto tenga que entrar y el se ponga a liderar la carrera. 

O eso, o directamente podemos ir apagando la televisión  :Frown:

----------


## ben-amar

Creo que habia solicitado un "600" para esta carrera pero le han dicho que no, que se apañe con lo que tiene

----------


## perdiguera

Pues el del 600 ha ganado, o me están engañando en Antena 3.
Ahora eso sí, publicidad por un tubo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Magic Alonso.
Este hombre si que es un gran mago. 10 para él, 10 para Ferrari, y 10 para Sergio Pérez que ha hecho un carrerón quedando 2º. Algunos grandes no puntuan.

----------


## perdiguera

> Magic Alonso.
> Este hombre si que es un gran mago. 10 para él, 10 para Ferrari, y 10 para Sergio Pérez que ha hecho un carrerón quedando 2º. Algunos grandes no puntuan.


Que Alonso es un gran piloto no lo duda nadie, que es un gran estratega, tampoco. Pero que no tiene coche es más cierto que el que no ganará el campeonato este año.
Casi le alcanza el mejicano, no le alcanzó y superó por un fallo del mejicano, no por Ferrari, sacándole un Sauber un segundo por vuelta a todo un Ferrari; quien lo ha visto y quien lo ve.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Que Alonso es un gran piloto no lo duda nadie, que es un gran estratega, tampoco. Pero que no tiene coche es más cierto que el que no ganará el campeonato este año.
> Casi le alcanza el mejicano, no le alcanzó y superó por un fallo del mejicano, no por Ferrari, sacándole un Sauber un segundo por vuelta a todo un Ferrari; quien lo ha visto y quien lo ve.


+10  :Smile: 

Hay que ver... para un día que no veo la carrera va y gana, si es que  :Mad: 

El día que a Fernando le den un verdadero coche como el que tenía Schumi en sus tiempos y no la lata de sardinas con ruedas que es ahora, no habrá quien le tosa a Fernando. Mientras tanto, tendremos que confiar en que en todas las carreras llueva o pase algo, porque desde luego en una carrera normal en seco, no tiene nada que hacer a día de hoy mientras que no pase nada extraño.

Por cierto... ¿alguien ha visto a Vettel? ¿Donde está ese super-pilotazo? Anda que si no llega a ser por los dichosos difusores los dos últimos años... ya se te acabó el chollo.

----------


## REEGE

Ésta claro.
Me perdí, la que puede ser,  una de las mejores carreras de éste mundial, no??
Que pena!!

----------


## tescelma

Pue si, fantástica carrera, con Fernando sacando dos segundos por vuelta cuando el asfalto estaba mojado. Luego se fué secando y la cosa fue cambiando, pero solo con respecto a Sergio pérez, el resto hacán los mismos tiempos que Fernando, más o menos.

----------


## Luján

> Que Alonso es un gran piloto no lo duda nadie, que es un gran estratega, tampoco. Pero que no tiene coche es más cierto que el que no ganará el campeonato este año.
> Casi le alcanza el mejicano, no le alcanzó y superó por un fallo del mejicano, no por Ferrari, sacándole un Sauber un segundo por vuelta a todo un Ferrari; quien lo ha visto y quien lo ve.


Como piloto, sobre todo en agua, es de lo mejor. Como estratega, tengo mis dudas, el año pasado no le fue nada bien con las estrategias.
Lo curioso es que Sauber lleva motor Ferrari. ¿No podrían pedirle los de Ferrari a los de Sauber que les dejen ver un poco el chasis?




> +10 
> 
> Hay que ver... para un día que no veo la carrera va y gana, si es que 
> 
> El día que a Fernando le den un verdadero coche como el que tenía Schumi en sus tiempos y no la lata de sardinas con ruedas que es ahora, no habrá quien le tosa a Fernando. Mientras tanto, tendremos que confiar en que en todas las carreras llueva o pase algo, porque desde luego en una carrera normal en seco, no tiene nada que hacer a día de hoy mientras que no pase nada extraño.
> 
> Por cierto... ¿alguien ha visto a Vettel? ¿Donde está ese super-pilotazo? Anda que si no llega a ser por los dichosos difusores los dos últimos años... ya se te acabó el chollo.


Quizás el problema sea precisamente ese, que tiene EL MISMO COCHE QUE SCHUMMI, con lo que está un par de años atrasado  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Ésta claro.
> Me perdí, la que puede ser,  una de las mejores carreras de éste mundial, no??
> Que pena!!


De momento, la mejor, vamos a ver cómo sigue. Pero por lo que parece, lo que el año pasado hacía RedBull, este año le tocará a McLaren, salvando las carreras en agua, que serán pocas.

----------


## ben-amar

¡vaya sorpresa! Me tuve que marchar cuando cogio la 1ª posicion y ya dejaba de llover con lo que crei que las cosas volverian a su sitio y que, como mucho, lograria mantener un tercer puesto.
¡Menuda sorpresa!

----------


## sergi1907

El Gran Premio de Bahrein de F1 vuelve a estar en peligro. Las revueltas sociales que obligaron a cancelar la prueba el año pasado se han intensificado en las últimas semanas y los equipos le pedirán a Ecclestone en China que no se celebre este año tampoco la prueba al temer por su seguridad.

Tan en el aire está la cuarta carrera del año del Mundial de F1 que los equipos incluso tienen un plan B para volver de China, donde se disputa la tercera prueba, directamente a sus países sin pasar por el emirato árabe. 

Pese a este movimiento de presión de las escuderías, que hasta el momento se habían mantenido al margen, el gobierno local y la FIA siguen defendiendo que la situación está controlada, aunque sin perderla de vista las protestas de la calle contra la dinastía Al Jalifa.

Lo cierto es que a menos de dos semanas para que arranque el Gran Premio de Bahrein, las protestas contra la celebración no paran de producirse. Los ciudadanos no aceptan que la Fórmula 1 visite su país sin que éste sea sometida a una reforma democrática. "Ecclestone, vas a celebrar la Fórmula 1 a costa de nuestra sangre", este ha sido alguno de las pancartas que se ha podido leer en los últimos días en Bahrein en contra de la celebración de un evento que les cuesta 20 millones de euros al año.

El año pasado el Gran Premio de Bahrein ya tuvo que ser suspendido por este mismo motivo, aunque en ese caso, y al ser la prueba inaugural del Mundial de F1, su cancelación provocó menos inconvenientes de las que provocaría esta temporada. La pelota está en el tejado de la FIA y el tiempo para tomar una decisión se acaba.

http://es.eurosport.yahoo.com/100420...n-bahrein.html

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Alonso saldrá 9º, lo tiene dificil, pero hay posibilidad de lluvia....
Veremos lo que pasa.

Rosberg consigue su primera pole tras muchas carreras disputadas.

----------


## REEGE

Fórmula 1 | GP China 
Rosberg gana, Hamilton es líder y Alonso sufre
Primera victoria del alemán de Mercedes, con Button y Lewis en el podio. Fernando, noveno. De la Rosa terminó en vigésimoprimera posición.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Fórmula 1 | GP China 
> Rosberg gana, Hamilton es líder y Alonso sufre
> Primera victoria del alemán de Mercedes, con Button y Lewis en el podio. Fernando, noveno. De la Rosa terminó en vigésimoprimera posición.


Sin lluvia no hay milagro, por lo menos hasta que no puedan incluir las mejoras en el coche. Ahora sí que podemos decir que queremos lluvias en todos los ámbitos  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .
De todas formas ha sido una carrera, muy entretenida, sobre todo al final con una baraja de coches de la 2ª posición a la 11ª, en menos de 7 segundos, que se han dado tela de leña y ha habido adelantamientos de todos los colores. Este año está cosa bastante equilibrada. Así sí que da gusto ver la F1.

----------


## ben-amar

No he visto la carrera pero el puesto es el esperado con el coche que por ahora tiene

----------


## perdiguera

Que no hay coche.
Que no hay motor.
Que sólo hay piloto.
Que lo que hay en Ferrari es una crisis de ideas y  de liderazgo.
Que con el noveno se puede dar con un canto en los dientes.
Que la próxima Q 3 será peor.
Cuánto me gustaría equivocarme.

----------


## Luján

Las esperadas mejoras en el Ferrari no serán mano de santo, y menos teniendo en cuenta que los demás equipos también tendrán mejoras esperando en Bahrain o quizás en España.

Hasta la llegada de los circuitos enrevesados europeos antiguos no veremos al Ferrari en igualdad, y me temo que ni así.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Que lo que hay en Ferrari es una crisis de ideas y  de liderazgo.


Cuánta razón llevas amigo. Ahora que... eso tiene fácil solución:



Briatore es el idóneo para estar al frente del equipo, es zorro viejo en estas lides, un gran estratega, conoce este mundo como nadie, y conoce más que de sobra a Alonso.

Además, hay que tener en cuenta que es italiano... otro punto a favor para recalar en Ferrari. Ha tenido éxito como jefe de equipo consiguiendo varios títulos mundiales, y tiene muy buena relación con Fernando Alonso, y además sabe exactamente cómo un equipo debe centrarse en un piloto, algo que Ferrari ha hecho de toda la vida. Además, a Massa rápidamente le pondría las pilas  :Wink: 

Entre Alonso y Briatore pondrían a la escuderia Ferrarri donde tiene que estar...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> http://www.as.com/motor/articulo/her...sdasmot_11/Tes
> 
> FÓRMULA 1 | GP DE ESPAÑA
> 
> *Un herido grave y 11 intoxicados por un incendio*
> 
> 
> 
> La explosión ha ocurrido por causas que se están investigando, cuando Williams estaba aún celebrando la victoria de su piloto Pastor Maldonado en el box y empezaba a recoger el material.
> ...


A los de Williams se les ha ido de las manos la celebración. Por favor, las barbacoas al aire libre... que sino, pasa lo que pasa  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

Con el nerviosismo de la fiesta se les habrá escapado algo de gasolina.

En cuanto a la carrera, Grande Fernando, pero más Maldonado.

Y sobre todo el Williams....¡Como corre este año!

El mundial va a estar interesante.

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.as.com/motor/articulo/fer...asdasmot_3/Tes

*Ferrari da un toque a Massa y le pide que reaccione*

*En un comunicado publicado en su página web, la escudería de Maranello admite que "en Montmelò Felipe estuvo muy desafortunado, esperamos un cambio".*

Efe | 15/05/2012
La escudería italiana Ferrari considera que su piloto brasileño Felipe Massa estuvo "muy desafortunado" en el Gran Premio de España, donde quedó en decimoquinta posición en el circuito de Montmelò, y espera una mejora de sus resultados en el Gran Premio de Mónaco que se celebrará la próxima semana.

En un comunicado publicado en su página web, la escudería de Maranello hace balance de la posición de sus pilotos en el actual campeonato mundial de Fórmula Uno, en el que el español Fernando Alonso comparte el primer puesto con el alemán Sebastien Vettel, con 61 puntos, mientras que Massa se sitúa en el puesto decimoséptimo con 2 puntos.

"En Montmelò Felipe estuvo muy desafortunado, tanto en la competición como en los entrenamientos, pero todos -él el primero- esperamos un cambio a partir del Gran Premio de Mónaco", señala el texto. Los responsables de Ferrari contraponen los malos resultados de Massa con el buen rendimiento del piloto asturiano, que "siempre ha mantenido un nivel elevado, mientras se hace sentir la merma de Felipe".

El piloto brasileño ha expresado en numerosas entradas en su blog sus ganas de remontar posiciones durante la presente temporada, aunque hasta el momento la suerte no le ha acompañado y no ha conseguido dar lo mejor de sí mismo.

Desde la escudería italiana también comentan el estado actual del mundial de Fórmula Uno: "Basta poquísimo para cambiar la relación de fuerzas en la pista y esta norma es aún más verdadera cuando las diferencias son de pocas décimas o centésimas".

"Este año vencerá quien consiga llevar a la pista las mejores adaptaciones técnicas en el menor tiempo posible", sostienen los responsables de Ferrari, que admiten que en la temporada de 2012"son muchas las escuderías que han demostrado poder luchar por las primeras posiciones".

----------


## Luján

A Massa deberían darle ya el finiquito.

¡¡MARC GENE AL VOLANTE YA!!

Y si no, Alguersuari  :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

Me gustaria ver a Jaime con un Ferrari y acompañando a Alonso.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Me gustaria ver a Jaime con un Ferrari y acompañando a Alonso.


Sería un puntazo. Ya sólo faltaba ahí Flavio Briatore de Jefe de Equipo  :Smile: 

Aunque dudo que en Maranello estén por la labor de entrar a Jaime... dos españoles en Ferrari, dudo que lo lleguemos a ver nunca a no ser que el Santander ponga un pastón bárbaro.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pole para Webber, Alonso 5º y Massa 6º a 1 décima. El ultimatum ha surgido efecto  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .
Por cierto atención a la carrera de mañana, porque las previsiones dan lluvia. La que se puede liar...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Massa 6º a 1 décima. El ultimatum ha surgido efecto .


Ferrari parece ser que ha recurrido a los profesionales...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vaya final de carrera que hemos tenido...
Webber 1º, Rosberg 2º y Alonso 3º. Alonso líder del mundial con 76 puntos.
Además de 6 carreras que llevamos, 6 ganadores distintos, cosa que no había pasado en la historia de la F1.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bonito final...

Eso sí, por favor, a ver alguien me puede decir qué ruedas llevaba Vettel para ir mañana y ponérselas a mi coche... 

Madre mía como manipulan la F1, habían visto que Fernando podría ser peligroso, así que les han dado unas ruedas a Vettel que no se desgastaban ni a tiros, de hecho, cuando se las han quitado tenían una pinta estupenda, estaban mejor que las que le pusieron después. Si no llega a ser por esa norma de cambiar las ruedas, el tío se hace toda la carrera con las mismas ruedas y como nuevas, mientras que el resto de pilotos destrozan las ruedas.

----------


## embalses al 100%

El GP de Canadá. El que fue el año pasado el GP más largo de la historia, 4H y 4 minutos. Me dió tiempo a duchar y todo durante la carrera  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

Por lo menos este año no va a llover, pero seguro que está igual de interesante. Aunque me da miedo eso de que en dos GP consecutivos consigan la pole los RED Bull...

1	Sebastian Vettel	1	Red Bull			1'13"784	
2	Lewis Hamilton	4	McLaren			1'14"087	
3	Fernando Alonso	5	Ferrari			1'14"151	
4	Mark Webber	2	Red Bull		1'14"346	
5	Nico Rosberg	8	Mercedes		1'14"411	
6	Felipe Massa	6	Ferrari		1'14"465	
7	Romain Grosjean	10	Lotus	E20		1'14"645	
8	Paul di Resta	11	Force India	1'14"705	
9	Michael Schumacher	7	Mercedes		1'14"812	
10	Jenson Button	3	McLaren		1'15"182	
11	Kamui Kobayashi	14	Sauber		1'14"688	
12	Kimi Räikkönen	9	Lotus	E20		1'14"734	
13	Nico Hülkenberg	12	Force India		1'14"748	
14	Daniel Ricciardo	16	Toro Rosso		1'15"078	
15	Sergio Pérez	15	Sauber		1'15"156	
16	Bruno Senna	19	Williams		1'15"170	
17	Pastor Maldonado	18	Williams		1'15"231	
18	Heikki Kovalainen	20	Caterham		1'16"263	
19	Vitaly Petrov	21	Caterham		1'16"482	
20	Jean-Eric Vergne	17	Toro Rosso		1'16"602	
21	Pedro de la Rosa	22	HRT		1'17"492	
22	Timo Glock	24	Marussia		1'17"901	
23	Charles Pic	25	Marussia		1'18"255	
24	Narain Karthikeyan		1'18"330

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ferrari, en su línea... otra cagada a lo grande!!

Pedazo de estrategas tienen en Ferrari.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Ferrari, en su línea... otra cagada a lo grande!!
> 
> Pedazo de estrategas tienen en Ferrari.


Al principio lo ha hecho bien. Pero al final se han arriesgado, y la han cagado bien.

----------


## Luján

> Al principio lo ha hecho bien. Pero al final se han arriesgado, y la han cagado bien.


Deberían haber compiado la estrategia de Vettel, entrar junto a él.

O incluso un par de vueltas antes, hubieran ganado la carrera. Al final 5º y gracias.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Jajaja, que bien las está tirando Lobato...

_"Parece 2011..."

"A este paso, Vettel los dobla a todos..."_

Ya está otra vez Vettel utilizando difusores soplados, hasta los demás equipos lo han dicho, sin embargo la FIA no se da por aludida...

EDIT: Jaja, un sombrero en la pista. A ver si se le entra al coche de Vettel y lo destroza. Bueno... paran la carrera y le dan otro coche con el difusor soplado.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Como está tirando Fernando ahora... venga nano!!!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

Madre mía que pasada le a pegado al Grosjean, juju, le ha afilado las uñas  :Big Grin: 

EDIT:

TOMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
TOMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
TOMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Qué le tendrían hecho al coche ese que se ha parado. Ale, vete a coger flores Vettel... te has querido pasar de listo montando piezas ilegales, y donde las dan, las toman.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Y Grosjean también fuera!!! Como se está poniendo la carrera!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Ahora sólo falta que le hagan cumplir el drive-trought que se merece Hamilton por saltarse las banderas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

TOMAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hamilton FUERA!!!!!!!!!!!!! TOMAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Qué carrera! Qué carrera! Esta la tengo que descargar para guardarla, jajaja

----------


## Luján

Qué carrerón

De los que merece la pena ver.

Alonso primero, y fotografiándose con los comisarios, y un merecidísimo tercer puesto para Shcummi.

Ah, y dos ceros para Hamilton y Vettel. Mejor imposible.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Celebrándolo con la afición, y Schumi y Kimi esperando en el podio  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

MAGIC ALONSO HA VUELTO.


Madre mía, que carrerón. Ha sido impresionante, hacía tiempo que no se veía algo así.
Y además ha paso todo lo contrario a lo que se esperaba. Y lo mejor de todo es que al 2º le sacamos 20 puntitos. Así sí.

----------


## perdiguera

Me ha encantado que a Jaimito le hayan echado, con sus métodos.

----------


## Luján

Hay que reconocer que aparte de dar una clase magistral de pilotaje, Alonso ha tenido mucha, muchísima suerte, primero por el Safety car (por una vez que le beneficie no nos vamos a quejar), luego porque algunos de sus más directos rivales en la carrera y el mundial han tenido problemas no forzados (a Vettel y Grosjean se le rompió el coche, los mecánicos de Hamilton la volvieron a fastidiar en el cambio de ruedas) y más tarde con el golpe de Maldonado con Hamilton.

Esperemos que no haya agotado toda la suerte en esta carrera.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Me ha encantado que a Jaimito le hayan echado, con sus métodos.


Yo cuando vi que le habían dejado la rueda atravesada y tuvieron que coger otra vez el gato para colocársela bien, ya fue una buena alegría, pero cuando lo echaron, aquello fue ya la locura, apoteosis total, no salté del sillón porque tenía el portátil encima, que sino, pego un brinco igual tal que un canguro  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

*Según 'Italia 1', Vettel correrá en Ferrari a partir de 2014*



http://www.as.com/motor/articulo/ita...asdasmot_7/Tes

AS.com | 25/06/2012
El canal de televisión 'Italia 1' asegura que Sebastian Vettel (Red Bull-Renault) será compañero de Fernando Alonso a partir de 2014. El periodista Giorgio Terruzzi asegura que la escudería italiana lo tiene todo hecho con el bicampeón alemán y su contrato se extenderá por tres años (hasta 2017).

El hasta ahora compañero de Fernando Alonso, Felipe Massa, finaliza contrato este año y la intención de la escudería 'Cavallino Rampante' sería confiar uno de sus monoplazas a Sergio Pérez. El mexicano corre con Sauber, escudería equipada con motores de Ferrari. También cabe la posibilidad de que Massa prolongue un año más su contrato por "afecto, dado que el paulista es muy querido por buena parte del equipo". En caso de seguir, el brasileño vería caer su sueldo por debajo d elos diez millones que percibe ahora y generar ingresos esta temporada a base de puntos, informa 'Caranddriverthef1'.

Pase lo que pase, Stefano Domenicali ya dejó claro en Bild que Fernando Alonso y Sebastian Vettel "podrían coexistir fácilmente en el mismo equipo".

----------


## perdiguera

No me lo puedo creer. Creo que a Ferrari y a Alonso le van a poner más de diez novias.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Yo tampoco me lo creo mucho la verdad. Dos zorros en un mismo gallinero pueden dar muchos problemas, ya tuvimos suficiente con Hamiltongo... además de que Vettel no creo que esté por la labor de ser el "perrito" de Fernando, si va a Ferrari, en todo caso sería para luchar de tú a tú con él, y por muy bien que se lleven entre ellos, la competición es la competición.

Lo que sí es cierto que Massa ya empieza a sobrar. Bueno, sobra hace tiempo ya. Ferrari lo que debe de hacer es fichar a un gregario de lujo, tal y como pasó con Schumi y Barrichello, a imagen y semejanza de Miguelón y Perico...

¿Candidatos a ser gregario de lujo de Fernando? ¿Sergio? ¿Maldonado?...

----------


## Luján

> Yo tampoco me lo creo mucho la verdad. Dos zorros en un mismo gallinero pueden dar muchos problemas, ya tuvimos suficiente con Hamiltongo... además de que Vettel no creo que esté por la labor de ser el "perrito" de Fernando, si va a Ferrari, en todo caso sería para luchar de tú a tú con él, y por muy bien que se lleven entre ellos, la competición es la competición.
> 
> Lo que sí es cierto que Massa ya empieza a sobrar. Bueno, sobra hace tiempo ya. Ferrari lo que debe de hacer es fichar a un gregario de lujo, tal y como pasó con Schumi y Barrichello, a imagen y semejanza de Miguelón y Perico...
> 
> *¿Candidatos a ser gregario de lujo de Fernando? ¿Sergio? ¿Maldonado?...*


Sin duda, uno de los mejores sería Robert Kubica, cuando se recupere.

De los que están corriendo este año, Nico Rosberg, Heikki Kovalainen, Romain Grosjean o Vitaly Petrov serían muy buenos segundos. Ni Sergio Perez ni Pastor Malodnado tendrán sitio en Ferrari mientras esté Fernando Alonso, por eso de dos hispanos en el mismo equipo, aunque son buenos pilotos.

Aunque por mí, están tardando mucho en quitar a Felipe Massa y poner a Marc Gene.



Lo de Vettel y Alonso en el mismo equipo, será en un mundo paralelo, pero no en éste. Y si Domenicalli lo consigue, cometería un gravísimo error, y tendrá que aflojar pasta a ambos por un tubo y duplicar esfuerzos, ya que no habrá un segundo piloto. Y eso es malo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ostras es verdad, me olvidaba de Kubica. Además ya se habló bastante sobre él que podría recalar en Ferrari.

Sin duda sería un gran compañero para Alonso, ahora sólo falta ver cómo regresa después de tanto tiempo sin pilotar tras aquel grave accidente.

----------


## embalses al 100%

*María de Villota sufre un accidente y resulta herida de gravedad*

*La piloto probadora de la escudería Marussia, de 32 años, se chocó contra un camión mientras realizaba un 'test' de aerodinámica en Duxford*

EL PAÍS | AGENCIAS 3 JUL 2012 - 12:44 CET15


La piloto española María de Villota, de 32 años, probadora de la escudería Marussia, ha resultado herida muy grave en un accidente de coche mientras hacía unos tests de aerodinámica en el aeródromo de Duxford de cara al Gran Premio de este fin de semana en Silverstone, en torno a las 8.10 horas. Era la primera vez que la piloto se subía al F-1 de Marussia.

La BBC explica que el coche se estrelló contra un camión del equipo utilizado para transportar los monoplazas a la pista. Añade que el estado de la madrileña es de gravedad y que está luchando por su vida. El presentador de la BBC, Chris Mann, que presenció el accidente, aseguró que el coche había completado una vuelta de instalación cuando "de repente chocó con el casco en el lateral del camión", explicaba; "un accidente muy impactante porque el coche iba lento, pero de repente aceleró e impactó a unos 65 kilómetros por hora".

"María ha sido trasladado al hospital y una vez que se ha evalúe su estado de salud, se hará una nueva declaración", explicó el equipo Marussia en un comunicado. Pero Mann, añadió: "Me pareció que ella no se movió durante unos 10 o 15 minutos. La hemos visto mover las manos después del cuarto de hora...pero la ambulancia tardó casi una hora hasta que se sintieron seguros para sacarla del coche".

María, que desde bien niña empezó con los karts, fue nombrada piloto de pruebas de Marussia en marzo, convirtiéndose en la única mujer con ese papel en la F-1. Un papel que le venía en los genes, puesto que su padre, Emilio, fue el primer español que corrió el fórmula uno. Los pilotos habituales del equipo son el alemán Timo Glock, que se perdió la última carrera en Valencia por enfermedad, y el francés Charles Pic.

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.marca.com/2012/07/19/moto...ml#comentarios

*Los F1 de 2014 serán cinco segundos más lentos*

*Se busca una competición más ecológica, más lenta y más espectacular*

En un par de años a la Fórmula 1 no la va a conocer ni Bernie Ecclestone. La revolución del nuevo motor 1.6, turbo y de seis cilindros en V, ése en el que ya trabajan Ferrari, Mercedes, Renault y Cosworth, lleva aparejada la irrupción de una Fórmula 1 más ecológica.

Los coches contarán con un motor eléctrico auxiliar que deberán usar como propulsión exclusiva para salir y entrar en boxes y realizar los cambios de ruedas de forma completamente silenciosa, como muchos de los turismos eléctricos que empiezan a poblar nuestras calles. A su salida a la pista entrará a funcionar el clásico motor de explosión con el sonido racing que no puede faltar en una verdadera prueba de competición.

Pero hay muchas más novedades que todavía se están discutiendo entre los equipos en el Grupo de Trabajo de la FIA (TWG).

La lucha sigue, pues hay algunas tendencias que no quieren que se produzcan cambios tan radicales ya que, según éstas, cercenan de un tajo toda la aerodinámica actual, dejando mucho mayor peso a los motores.

*Coche más lentos*

Ése parece el camino que puede beneficiar a Ferrari y Mercedes por encima del resto de fabricantes en el futuro. Esa vía dará lugar a coches bastante más lentos, casi en cinco segundos por vuelta, con mucha menos estabilidad y concediendo un mayor protagonismo a los verdaderos pilotos.

----------


## Luján

Dentro de poco, como sigan así veremos correr en F1 al pandereta tuneado del choni del pueblo.

Hacer normativa para que todos los coches sean lo más iguales posibles me parece bien, pero cercenar la inventiva no.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aquí el que corre es Fernando Alonso...
2ª pole consecutiva. A ver si esta vez gana.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Se abren las apuestas a ver quién cree que mañana la caga Ferrari en la estrategia, como de costumbre...

----------


## Luján

Yo creo que no va a hacer falta que hagan sus estrategias típicas. Los otros coches correrán mejor, como siempre.

Eso sí, también podría darse el caso de que el Ferrari corra como en Valencia, pero no lo creo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Eso sí, también podría darse el caso de que el Ferrari corra como en Valencia, pero no lo creo.


No estaría mal, aunque lo dudo. Aquella carrera fue para grabarla, madre mía, como nos lo pasamos  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Si ya lo decía yo...

*Red Bull se encuentra bajo investigación por irregularidades en el mapa motor de sus coches...*




> http://www.as.com/motor/articulo/red...526np%25253D22
> 
> "Después de examinar los mapas motor de los coches 01 y 02, pareció evidente que *el par máximo de ambos propulsores es notablemente inferior a medio régimen en comparación con el de anteriores eventos"*, dice el comunicado oficial. "En mi opinión, esto es un incumplimiento del Artículo 5.5.3 de la Normativa Técnica de la Fórmula 1. El nuevo mapa motor alterará artificialmente las características aerodinámicas de ambos coches", añade el delegado técnico de la FIA.
> 
> Los comisarios de la FIA investigan los monoplazas. Aún se desconoce si Vettel y Webber podrán participar o no en el Gran Premio de Alemania, para el que están clasificados segundo y octavo en la parrilla de salida. Otra opción es que les relegaran a las últimas dos posiciones. Pero en principio, un coche que no cumple con el reglamento técnico no puede participar en la carrera.





> http://www.marca.com/2012/07/22/moto...7&t=1342951869
> 
> En concreto, se trata de que han hallado un *menor par motor a medias revoluciones, del que el motor Renault de Red Bull tenía en anteriores grandes premios, lo cual invita a pensar en una modificación de los mapas establecidos, para que el coche fuera más manejable bajo la lluvia en calificación. Menos fuerza, igual a mayor progresividad en la entrega de la potencia , por tanto, menos riesgo de trompo en las aceleraciones.*

----------


## embalses al 100%

A ver si los dejan sin puntos a todos...  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Lo único que creo que pasará es que como no se sabe como están los neumáticos en seco, irá 1º o 2º y al final de la carrera con suerte arañará algún punto.

----------


## F. Lázaro

La virgen, 10 sanciones lleva Maldonado... a éste paso a la FIA se le acaba el talón de recetas  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> La virgen, 10 sanciones lleva Maldonado... a éste paso a la FIA se le acaba el talón de recetas


Jajajajajajaja.
Es un piloto desafiante, me gusta. 
No pierde nada. Aunque podrían sacarle alguna vez una bandera Negra.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Estupendo... *Red Bull cambia el mapeado del motor de los dos coches*, vulnerando el Artículo 5.5.3 de la Normativa Técnica de la Fórmula 1 *y no son sancionados*. Muy bien...

¡¡Alonso!! La próxima carrera coge un V10 de 3.0 litros y se lo montas al Ferrari. Ah, y además, móntale al coche difusores de esos soplados hasta detrás de los retrovisores.

Qué poca vergüenza...

----------


## embalses al 100%

¿De verdad esperábais sanción?
Yo no me sorprendo ya de nada.

----------


## F. Lázaro

¡Venga Schumi! A si le rompes el coche a Vettel...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Gran carrera de Fernando :Smile: , a Vettel lo tienen que sancionar....eso no se puede adelantar por fuera de la pista.

----------


## embalses al 100%

La sanción a Vettel está confirmada. Pasa a la 5ª posición. No podría ir mejor la cosa  :Big Grin: .

Y ha sido un carrerón de Alonso. Y un carrerón en general. Los neumáticos se han portado bien.

----------


## Luján

Me ha resultado curioso lo del mapa motor.

Los comisarios no están conformes con las explicaciones de Red Bull, pero no los sancionan, aunque lo que hayan hecho vaya en contra del "espíritu" de la norma, no incumple la letra del reglamento.

Y yo me pregunto... ¿Tan difícil es hacer una normativa clara que no deje lugar a la duda?

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Me ha resultado curioso lo del mapa motor.
> 
> Los comisarios no están conformes con las explicaciones de Red Bull, pero no los sancionan, aunque lo que hayan hecho vaya en contra del "espíritu" de la norma, no incumple la letra del reglamento.
> 
> Y yo me pregunto... *¿Tan difícil es hacer una normativa clara que no deje lugar a la duda?*


Si eso supone enfados y pérdida de billetes, es complicadísimo...

----------


## ben-amar

Estupenda carrera y ya le seca 32 puntos al segundo

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Los comisarios no están conformes con las explicaciones de Red Bull, pero no los sancionan, aunque lo que hayan hecho vaya en contra del "espíritu" de la norma, no incumple la letra del reglamento.


Ha habido un buen trasvase de fondos desde algún lugar a las arcas de la maFIA...




> Estupenda carrera y ya le seca 32 puntos al segundo


34.

Por cierto, la mejor imagen de la carrera, sin duda ésta. Hoy Vettel estaba centrado en otras cosas...  :Big Grin: 


Fuente: As.com

----------


## perdiguera

Cuando hay que conducir, es el mejor. Si como parece han arreglado la falta de potencia, y si aprenden a jugar mejor con la estrategia, Fernando se encargará de batir el récord ese que le queda a Shumacker y quizá nos dé la alegría de volver a ganar el título.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Desde que les han descubierto lo del mapa motor, Vettel ha estado en el filo del cuchillo, a puntito de quedarse en la Q3, y Webber igual...

Curioso... y el año pasado le sacaban dos o tres vueltas al resto. ¿No os parece mínimamente raro?

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Desde que les han descubierto lo del mapa motor, Vettel ha estado en el filo del cuchillo, a puntito de quedarse en la Q3, y Webber igual...
> 
> Curioso... y el año pasado le sacaban dos o tres vueltas al resto. ¿No os parece mínimamente raro?


El año pasado es que tenían lo de los difusores, entonces, pues estaban sobradamente aventajados.
Aunque hoy seguían en el punto de mira de los comisarios de la FIA.

Por otro lado, vaya como ha volado hoy Jaimito. Alonso 6º. Algunos puntillos no llevaremos.
Lo bueno es que el 2º en el mundial, Webber, sale 11º

----------


## Luján

Y no sólo el mapa motor. Ahora resulta que le encontraron a un mecánico una llave para tocar la suspensión cuando el coche estaba en el parque cerrado, y les han puesto pegatinas a los agujeros por los que se configura la suspensión.

Ah, y la vuelta de Vettel no debería contar. En una curva sacó las 4 ruedas fuera de la pista, y eso no está permitido.

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.as.com/motor/articulo/ber...asdaimot_3/Tes

FÓRMULA 1 | ACTUALIDAD

*Bernie confirma Nueva Jersey por Valencia en 2013*

*Ecclestone explicó las variaciones y también caerá, casi con total seguridad, Nurburgring.*

M. Franco | 29/07/2012

Para llegar a Hungaroring hay varios caminos, pero por el que entran todos los que tienen como destino el paddock pasa por la Bernie Avd. Es el homenaje que los organizadores de la carrera húngara dan cada año a su auténtico valedor. Ecclestone es el único que entra hasta el mismo paddock y pasea por la calle central que divide los hospitality de los equipos de los boxes en su impresionante Mercedes, precedido de un motorista de la Policía húngara. Le gustan estas cosas al inglés...

Como también disfruta apareciendo de cuando en cuando por la sala de prensa de los circuitos y lanzando noticias como quien habla de las vacaciones de sus hijos. O nietos. "El próximo año será más o menos lo mismo, habrá veinte carreras otra vez, sí". ¿Las dudas? "Estamos hablando con Nurburgring a ver si pueden mantenerse, pero creo que el trazado está en venta, si no pudieran haríamos la carrera alemana en Hockenheim, casi seguro será allí", explica sobre el próximo GP de Alemania. Y también, Nueva Jersey por Valencia.

Parece evidente que, a pesar de las dificultades económicas de la comunidad catalana, que se ha visto obligada a pedir la ayuda del Gobierno por la deuda, seguirá habiendo GP de España en Montmeló. Y Valencia, quizá para el siguiente año, en 2014. Ésa era la intención del octogenario dueño de la F-1 desde el pasado GP de Europa. Pero lo cierto es que también esa comunidad ha pedido el rescate. Será complicada la alternancia, la solución que propone Bernie. Lo que dejó claro es el lugar que le gustaría para sustituir a Valencia. "Espero que Nueva Jersey esté a tiempo, confío en que todo vaya bien porque quiero que estén ya en 2013", explicó.

----------


## Luján

Me encantaría que se le acabara el "chollo" a Valencia.

A ver si así dejan de gastar dinero a lo loco (lo dudo, lo "invertirán" en otro macroevento), y abren al público de una pu** vez las calles del circuito (también lo dudo, las dejarán pudrirse como los huesos del cementerio que hay junto a ellas).

----------


## REEGE

Un quinto puesto que no ha estado mal, no??
*fórmula 1 | gp de hungría
Hamilton domina, Fernando Alonso más líder del Mundial
Segunda victoria del año para el inglés con Fernando quinto. Raikkonen y Grosjean completaron el podio. Los Red Bull de Vettel y Webber concluyeron cuarto y octavo, respectivamente.*

Fuente:as.com

----------


## Luján

Buen resultado en un circuito que no le va al Ferrari.

En McLaren tienen que revisar algo, no es normal que Hamilton vuele y Button sea una tortuga.

Ahora, un mes sin coches, volverán del 29 de agosto al 2 de septiembre en el siempre espectacular Spa-Franconchamps.

El mundial va asi:


1
 Fernando Alonso
Spanish
 Ferrari
164

2
 Mark Webber
Australian
 Red Bull Racing-Renault
124

3
 Sebastian Vettel
German
 Red Bull Racing-Renault
122

4
 Lewis Hamilton
British
 McLaren-Mercedes
117

5
 Kimi Räikkönen
Finnish
 Lotus-Renault
116

6
 Nico Rosberg
German
 Mercedes
77

7
 Jenson Button
British
 McLaren-Mercedes
76

8
 Romain Grosjean
French
 Lotus-Renault
76

9
 Sergio Perez
Mexican
 Sauber-Ferrari
47

10
 Kamui Kobayashi
Japanese
 Sauber-Ferrari
33

11
 Pastor Maldonado
Venezuelan
 Williams-Renault
29

12
 Michael Schumacher
German
 Mercedes
29

13
 Paul di Resta
British
 Force India-Mercedes
27

14
 Felipe Massa
Brazilian
 Ferrari
25

15
 Bruno Senna
Brazilian
 Williams-Renault
24

16
 Nico Hulkenberg
German
 Force India-Mercedes
19

17
 Jean-Eric Vergne
French
 STR-Ferrari
4

18
 Daniel Ricciardo
Australian
 STR-Ferrari
2

19
 Heikki Kovalainen
Finnish
 Caterham-Renault
0

20
 Vitaly Petrov
Russian
 Caterham-Renault
0

21
 Timo Glock
German
 Marussia-Cosworth
0

22
 Charles Pic
French
 Marussia-Cosworth
0

23
 Narain Karthikeyan
Indian
 HRT-Cosworth
0

24
 Pedro de la Rosa
Spanish
 HRT-Cosworth
0

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ahora, un mes sin coches, volverán del 29 de agosto al 2 de septiembre en el siempre espectacular Spa-Franconchamps.


A ver si hacen algo en Ferrari con el coche. Sino, que a Fernando le monten un V10 y punto, total, está visto que puedes hacer lo que de en la gana con los coches que no te sancionan, ¿o es que a algunos sí los sancionarán y a otros no (llámese Red Bull y sus mapas motor/suspensiones)?

----------


## Luján

> A ver si hacen algo en Ferrari con el coche. Sino, que a Fernando le monten un V10 y punto, total, está visto que puedes hacer lo que de en la gana con los coches que no te sancionan, ¿o es que a algunos sí los sancionarán y a otros no (llámese Red Bull y sus mapas motor/suspensiones)?


Está claro que a unos se les sanciona y a otros no. Vettel no debería haber salido segundo ya que en su mejor vuelta se salió con las cuatro ruedas de la pista, y eso no está permitido en calificación.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ya no me sorprende nada de este mundillo...
Pues 40 puntos de ventaja es un buen colchón. Casi dos carreras...
Ahora, entre el 2º y el 5º hay solo 8 puntos. Ahí si que están apretados.
5 en la lucha por el mundial hacía tiempo que no se veía...

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.as.com/motor/articulo/gp-...asdasmot_1/Tes

FÓRMULA 1 | ECCLESTONE

*"Un GP en el Parque Olímpico de Londres tendría gran éxito"*

*El patrón de la F1 examinó ayer las infraestructuras de Londres 2012 y no descarta organizar un GP allí: "S pudiéramos hacer este proyecto de circuito, lograríamos grandes multitudes".*

AS.com | 06/08/2012
El magnate de la Fórmula 1, Bernie Ecclestone, sigue con su idea de organizar un Gran Premio en el centro de Londres. Ayer quedó impresionado por las instalaciones del Parque Olímpico y por la cantidad de aficionados que está presenciando los Juegos Olímpicos: "Es sorprendente ver a toda la gente que vino a estos Juego, es muy bueno. Estoy seguro de que si pudiéramos hacer este proyecto de circuito, también podríamos conseguir grandes multitudes", dijo.

Ya hay varias ideas para aprovechar las instalaciones de los Juegos Olímpicos en Londres y una posibilidad a estudiar será la creación de un circuito urbano. La sociedad Intelligent Transportation Services, vinculada a la F1, ha creado un proyecto que será examinado por la directiva de la F1: "Hemos estudiado durante mucho tiempo hacer algo en el centro de Londres. Vamos a ver si esto termina un día, y si no, vamos a ver el otro proyecto en la zona olímpica", comentó Ecclestone.

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.as.com/motor/articulo/cla...asdaimot_3/Tes

*Clase magistral de Sainz Jr. con la pista mojada*



*El madrileño de 17 años venció y demostró en Snetterton que con agua no tiene rivales que le hagan sombra.*

Rafa Payá | 06/08/2012
Carlos Sainz Jr. continúa ganándose con todo merecimiento el sobrenombre de 'Maestro de la lluvia'. Y es que el madrileño de 17 años volvió a demostrar su talento y sus excepcionales manos cuando el líquido elemento baña las pistas. Ayer, en el ratonero Snetterton, Sainz Jr. se sacó la espina de las dos primeras carreras de la antepenúltima cita de la F-3 Británica 2012 (en la inicial abandonó tras ser embestido por Calbimonte y en la otra fue 10º) logrando una excepcional victoria con más de doce segundos de ventaja sobre el puertorriqueño Serrallés.

"Estoy muy contento con esta carrera, lástima del incidente de ayer que me dejó sin opciones en las dos primeras carreras. Esto me aleja un poco más de la lucha por el título, pero con estas victorias quiero seguir demostrando que podría haber peleado por el título. Voy a seguir yendo a por todas e intentar sumar más triunfos. Ahora toca concentrarme en el campeonato europeo de la FIA, donde dentro de dos semanas correremos en Nurburgring", afirmaba el español.

Como bien dice, el título está muy complicado ya que es cuarto a 55 puntos del británico Harvey a falta de dos citas, seis carreras. Sin embargo faltan Silverstone y Donington, dos pistas anchas y no tan inglesas como Snetterton, por lo que el madrileño puede aún dar guerra.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Menudo cacharro... seguro que corre más que el Ferrari de Alonso  :Big Grin: 

*Tramontana XTR, 876 CV de pura furia española...*


Fuente: As.com

No tiene mala pinta ese bichino. Voy a encargar uno...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Menudo cacharro... seguro que corre más que el Ferrari de Alonso 
> 
> Tramontana XTR, 876 CV de pura furia española...
> 
> [...]
> Fuente: As.com
> 
> No tiene mala pinta ese bichino. *Voy a encargar uno*...


Para cuando te toque el Euromillones, ¿no?  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Para cuando te toque el Euromillones, ¿no?


Además que sí. Os regalo uno a cada uno  :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

Se fabrican bajo pedido y cuestan en función de lo que pida el cliente. El mínimo unos 200.000 euros.
Yo tengo uno en stand by por si me toca algo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Se fabrican bajo pedido y cuestan en función de lo que pida el cliente. *El mínimo unos 200.000 euros.*
> Yo tengo uno en stand by por si me toca algo.


Bueno, con los 190 millones que hay en el euromillón, el precio es lo de menos  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

¡¡Que empieze ya!! ¡¡Que el público se va!!  :Big Grin: 

Esto de un mes sin F1, es una tortura...  :Mad:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ya está, ya ha empezao.
Pero está cayendo el diluvio universal sobre Spa.
¡¡Qué manera de llover!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ya está, ya ha empezao.
> Pero está cayendo el diluvio universal sobre Spa.
> ¡¡Qué manera de llover!!


Con lo bien que nos vendría ese diluvio por aquí...

----------


## Luján

Lástima que Alonso se haya quedado fuera de juego a las primeras de cambio. Al final del campeonato va a echar de menos esos puntos.

Por cierto... vaya accidente. El coche de Grosejan pasó muy muy cerca de la cabeza de Alonso.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Lástima que Alonso se haya quedado fuera de juego a las primeras de cambio. Al final del campeonato va a echar de menos esos puntos.
> 
> Por cierto... vaya accidente. El coche de Grosejan pasó muy muy cerca de la cabeza de Alonso.


Pero cerca cerca...















Fuente: elpais.es

EDIT: Fuente marca.com

----------


## embalses al 100%

*Grosjean, sancionado con una carrera, no correrá en Monza*

Pastor Maldonado tendrá que retrasar diez posiciones en el próximo Gran Premio de Italia por una doble sanción: adelantarse en la salida y provocar una colisión


El piloto de Lotus Romain Grosjean fue castigado con una carrera de suspensión por provocar el accidente que causó el abandono de Fernando Alonso y Lewis Hamilton en el comienzo del Gran Premio de Bélgica. De esta forma, el francés no podrá disputar el Gran Premio de Italia en Monza. Además, tendrá que pagar una multa de 50.000 euros.

Los comisarios de la carrera consideran que Grosjean incumplió los artículos 16.1 y 20.4 del código deportivo en una acción considerada como "extremadamente seria" que pudo causar lesiones a otros pilotos. Los comisarios estiman que Grosjean cometió un error de cálculo.

El equipo Lotus tiene el derecho de apelar la decisión aunque, de momento, ni la escudería ni el piloto han hecho alegación alguna para reducir la sanción.

Diez posiciones para Maldonado
Por otra parte, Pastor Maldonado (Williams) recibió una doble sanción en Spa. El venezolano tendrá que retrasar diez posiciones en el próximo Gran Premio de Italia. Cinco por adelantarse en la salida de Spa y otras cinco por causar una colisión con el monoplaza de Timo Glock en la curva 1.

Maldonado va camino de récord en cuanto a sanciones. El piloto de Williams, ganador del Gran Premio de España, suma catorce en doce carreras disputadas.

Fuente: Marca.com

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿Sólo una? Le tenían que sancionar de por vida...

Menudo kamikaze está hecho  :Mad:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Jerome D´Ambrosio, correrá por Grosjean en Monza.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ya estoy hasta las narices de las tonterias de Ferrari.
Con lo bien que lo estaba haciendo Fernando en la Q1 y Q2, la han cagado bien, y saldrá 10º.
Al final se les va a ir el campeonato de las manos.

----------


## Luján

Me da a mí que le pasó algo al coche. No es normal que Massa le saque tanto.

----------


## Luján

> Me da a mí que le pasó algo al coche. No es normal que Massa le saque tanto.


Aquí está:

http://www.antena3.com/formula-1/mun...090800038.html



> *El F2012 se 'rompió' en la Q3, pero Fernando es optimista de cara a  la carrera: "Podemos permitirnos entre comillas estos fallos mecánicos.  Habrá que hacer una buena carrera". El Ferrari sufrió "un fallo mecánico  en la barra estabilizadora trasera".*El español* Fernando Alonso* indicó que "algo se ha roto" en su coche y que fue "una pena", porque cree que hubiese "hecho la 'pole' fácilmente" en la *Q3* de *Italia*. Alonso,  líder del Mundial, señaló que "se ha roto algo en el coche en la Q3".  "Mañana estará bien", explicó el doble campeón mundial asturiano. 
> 
> "Es una pena, creo que hubiésemos hecho la 'pole' fácilmente", añadió Alonso. Poco después, *Ferrari* indicó que Fernando había sufrido "un fallo mecánico en la barra estabilizadora trasera".


http://www.antena3.com/formula-1/mun...090800061.html

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

La pieza que ha impedido a Fernando Alonso en el Gran Premio de Monza hacer una buena tercera fase de calificación se llama barra estabilizadora y curiosamente cuesta un solo euro.


Cuando hablamos y pensamos en las averías y las piezas de los monoplazas de la Fórmula 1, nuestra mente se imagina que son de un elevado coste. Pero la pieza que ha privado a Fernando Alonso de hacer un buen papel en el Gran Premio de Monza tiene un valor inferior a un café en cualquier bar de España.

El asturiano estaba haciendo una jornada de entrenamientos oficiales espectaculares, marcando los mejores tiempos tanto en el primer como en el segundo corte. Pero en la Q3, el asturiano se quedaba a más de un segundo de los puestos de cabeza y acababa en décima posición. Cuando se bajó del monoplaza, el piloto de 'il caballino rampante' aseguró que era problema de la barra de estabilización.

Seguramente muchos de los aficionados a la Fórmula 1 era la primera vez que escuchaban este término. Pues bien, la barra estabilizadora es una pieza rígida que ayuda a mantener el suelo del coche en la mejor posición para que el difusor trabaje de forma óptima pero a baja velocidad. Una estabilizadora más blanda ayuda a tener más agarre mecánico porque permite a cada rueda una mayor libertad para maximizar su contacto con la pista.


Lo más curioso de esta situación es el precio y la sencillez de la avería. La cuantía que tiene esta pieza mecánica apenas supera el precio de un euro, algo impensable en las cantidades que se mueven en la Fórmula 1. La barra estabilizadora se ha desenganchado de los muelles que la sujetan y eso ha provocado que no actuase de la mejor manera, lo que ha provocado que Alonso perdiese más de un segundo

Fuente: http://noticias.lainformacion.com/de...JAxAjwKifDku2/

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Buena salida de Alonso :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Es lo mismo. Se le haya roto la barra estabilizadora o no, van a tirar el Mundial con las tonterías que hacen en las calificaciones.

----------


## perdiguera

¡Viva la alegría de la huerta!
 No seas tan pesimista, hombre. Que al final aprenden.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Adeus Button, adeus!!!! A ver si Jaimito y Vettel te acompañan  :Big Grin: 

Hombre, lo de Vettel era como mínimo un drive trought de esos, aunque le tenían que haber sacado bandera negra por haber querido sacar a Fernando de la pista.

PD: Massa, no seas... y deja pasar a Fernando hombre!!  :Mad:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Vettel fuera!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Alonso quedará 3º, gran carrera de Fernando :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Qué lástima que Jaimito no haya querido ir a consolar a su compañero y a Vettel!!  :Big Grin: 

Ya estamos con los neumáticos raros, ruedas que aguantan 20 vueltas y a otros, a final de carrera, y tienen unas ruedas portentosas sacando 1 segundo/vuelta a un Ferrari...

----------


## Luján

Lo de las ruedas no tiene nada de raro. Sergio Pérez empezó con las duras, cuando los demás iban con medias. Con el coche a tope de gasolina la diferencia entre las ruedas no eran excesivas. A final de carrera, con el coche descargado, las ruedas más blandas corren mucho más que las más duras. Ahí está la diferencia entre Sergio y los demás. Además, de que el Sauber podía tener una configuración aerodinámica diferente.

Por otro lado, lo que cuesta 1€ no es la barra estabilizadora, sino una tuerca que la sujeta.

El mundial está complicado, pero no imposible.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ha sido una carrera emocionante. Me ha gustado.
Por lo menos tiene ese colchón de 38 puntos con el 2º.
Todavía se podría permitir otro abandono.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> El mundial está complicado, pero no imposible.


Tranquilo, tenemos a San Ganchao, ilustre patrón de las puzolanas para que ayude en su largo vía crucis a nuestro campeón.

En Brasil volverá a hacer uno de sus milagros y Hamilton volverá a apretar el botón de reinicio del setup del coche, y Vettel saldrá con 3 ruedas de un pit-stop  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Todavía se podría permitir otro abandono.


¿Pero qué quieres que nos de un jamacuco?  :Big Grin: 

Ya tenemos bastante con las calificaciones...

----------


## embalses al 100%

> ¿Pero qué quieres que nos de un jamacuco? 
> 
> Ya tenemos bastante con las calificaciones...


Hombre, he dicho que en el peor de los casos que eso ocurriera, no pasaría nada. 
Pero vamos, que si puede evitarlo que no lo haga. Mejor 1 punto que ninguno.
Hoy me he asustado cuando he recordado lo estrecho que está la primera curva y lo atrás que salía.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Hoy me he asustado cuando he recordado lo estrecho que está la primera curva y lo atrás que salía.


Yo ni he querido verlo, no he visto la tele hasta pasada las primeras curvas.

No estaba Grosjean, pero ahí puede pasar de todo...

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Yo ni he querido verlo, no he visto la tele hasta pasada las primeras curvas.
> 
> *No estaba Grosjean,* pero ahí puede pasar de todo...


Pero estaba Kobayashi. Y además que esos pilotos "menores", tiene poco perder y mucho que ganar. Si se tiene arriesgar, lo hacen.

----------


## Luján

*Kubica: "Mi objetivo es regresar a la F1"*


http://www.antena3.com/formula-1/not...090900072.html




> *HA GANADO EL RALLY RONDE GOMITOLO DI LANA**Kubica: "Mi objetivo es regresar a la F1"*
> 
> *Kubica ha vuelto a la competición por todo lo alto. El polaco se ha hecho con el Rally Ronde Gomitolo di Lana con un Subaru pero aún así no se puede quitar de la cabeza el volver a pilotar un monoplaza, y es que Robert admite que su objetivo es volver a competir junto con Alonso, Hamilton, Vettel y compañía.
> *
> *Kubica, en el Subaru* | Foto: Twitter
> 
> *antena3 / EP*  |  Madrid  | Actualizado el 09/09/2012 a las 20:31 horas
> Robert Kubica está más animado que nunca. Tras sufrir un grave accidente hace un año y medio por competir en un rally, ha conseguido la victoria en el Ronde Gomitolo di Lana en el que fue su regreso a la competición y se siente fuerte para volver a donde realmente quiere estar: la Fórmula 1.
> Así lo ha reconocido el piloto polaco: "El objetivo sigue siendo volver a la F1 y en los próximos meses se me dirá si puedo hacerlo en 2013 o tengo que esperar hasta 2014. Todavía tengo un largo camino por recorrer, pero no tengo intención de abandonar aunque probablemente nunca llegué al nivel físico que tenía antes del accidente".
> ...

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿Pero qué narices hace Fernando a menos de 4 minutos del final de la Q3 y todavía sin salir del garaje? Siempre igual... qué manera de complicarse la vida  :Mad: 

No le va a dar tiempo ni a calentar las ruedas. Luego hay un accidente o bandera roja y ale, a salir décimo, por tonto  :Mad:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Jajajaja, no había visto esta pancarta o por lo menos no la recuerdo... es grandiosa  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 


Fuente: http://www.frikipedia.es/friki/Frenando_Alonso

----------


## Luján

En la segunda, me da que Alonso está puesto de pegote. Fíjate en que no está ni igual de enfocado, ni con la misma calidad. Además, canta un montón el pegote en las gafas.

Además, si esa pancarta se puso en el siguiente GP tras el que perdió Hamilton el campeonato, sería el primero de la siguiente temporada, por lo que Alonso ya debería ir de blanco y amarillo Renault.

Pero la pancarta es genial.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Schumi le acaba de pasar el coche por encima a Vergne, menudo planchazo  :Big Grin: 

Cuando he visto a Hamilton que se paraba, he pegado un bote que me he partido la uña del meñique con el sillón, menudo trompazo me he pegado  :Embarrassment:

----------


## REEGE

*Otro podium para Fernando Alonso!! Tercero!!
VETTEL, BUTTON Y ALONSO.
Muy bueno éste tercer puesto.*

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ha sido una buena carrera.
Al principio, parecía que iba a ser un tostón. Pero primero con el abandono de Halmiton, celebradísimo, y después a SWchumi, que se ha llevado puesto a Vergne, pues ha sido más mejor(como yo digo  :Stick Out Tongue: ).
Al final han tenido que poner cuenta atrás. Que laaaaarga ha sido...

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.as.com/motor/articulo/web...asdasmot_2/Tes

FÓRMULA 1 | GP DE JAPÓN

*Webber domina la primera jornada y Alonso fue quinto*

*En la mejor de sus 28 vueltas, Fernando Alonso cubrió la pista en 1:33.093, a seis décimas del tiempo de Webber y a 257 milésimas de Vettel.*

EFE | 05/10/2012
El australiano Mark Webber (Red Bull) fue el más rápido en la primera jornada de entrenamientos libres para el Gran Premio de Japón, la decimoquinta prueba del Mundial de Fórmula Uno, que arrancó hoy, viernes, en el circuito de Suzuka, en la que el español Fernando Alonso (Ferrari), líder del certamen, concluyó quinto.

En el mejor de sus 34 giros de la segunda sesión, en la que se marcaron los mejores tiempos de la jornada, Webber cubrió la pista japonesa, de 5.807 metros, en un tiempo de 1:32.493, 214 milésimas menos que el inglés Lewis Hamilton (McLaren), que logró el segundo tiempo de la sesión en la mejor de sus 32 vueltas.

En la mejor de sus 28 vueltas, el doble campeón mundial asturiano cubrió la pista en 1:33.093, a seis décimas del tiempo de Webber y a 257 milésimas del de Vettel.

La segunda sesión de ensayos libres se disputó con buen tiempo y sin grandes sobresaltos, salvo las salidas de pista del japonés Kamui Kobayashi (Sauber) y el escocés Paul di Resta (Force India), así como los accidentes, sin mayores consecuencias, del alemán Michael Schumacher (Mercedes), el "hombre-récord" de la Fórmula Uno -con siete títulos y 91 victorias-, que el jueves anunció que se retirará al final de la temporada; y del ruso Vitaly Petrov, que perdió el alerón trasero de su Caterham en una recta.

El mexicano Sergio Pérez (Sauber) -que el año que viene pilotará en McLaren, en sustitución de Hamilton, relevo del 'Kaiser' en Mercedes- dio 36 vueltas y en la mejor de ellas marcó el duodécimo tiempo, de 1:33.903; mientras que el venezolano Pastor Maldonado fue decimoquinto, al marcar, en el mejor de sus 34 giros, un tiempo de 1:34.300.

El otro español en pista, el barcelonés Pedro de la Rosa (HRT), giró treinta veces y su tiempo, de 1:37.342, fue el vigésimo segundo.

Tiempos de la segunda sesión libre:
.1. Mark Webber (AUS/Reb Bull RB8) 1:32.493
.2. Lewis Hamilton (GBR/McLaren MP4-27) 1:32.707
.3. Sebastian Vettel (GER/Red Bull RB8) 1:32.836
.4. Niko Hülkenberg (GER/Force India VJM05) 1:32.987
.5. Fernando Alonso (ESP/Ferrari F2012) 1:33.093
.6. Romain Grosjean (FRA/Lotus E20) 1:33.107
.7. Jenson Button (GBR/McLaren MP4-27) 1:33.349
.8. Bruno Senna (BRA/Williams FW34) 1:33.499
.9. Felipe Massa (BRA/Ferrari F2012) 1:33.614
10. Michael Schumacher (GER/Mercedes F1 W03) 1:33.750
11. Nico Rosberg (GER/Mercedes F1 W03) 1:33.866
12. Sergio Pérez (MEX/Sauber C31) 1:33.903
13. Kamui Kobayashi (JPN/Sauber C31) 1:33.983
14. Kimi Raikkonen (FIN/Lotus E20) 1:34.291
15. Pastor Maldonado (VEN/Williams FW34) 1:34.300
16. Daniel Ricciardo (AUS/Toro Rosso STR7) 1:34.863
17. Jean-Eric Vergne (FRA/Toro Rosso STR7) 1:35.080
18. Heikki Kovalainen (FIN/Caterham CT01) 1:35.711
19. Vitaly Petrov (RUS/Caterhan CT01) 1:35.870
20. Timo Glock (GER/Marussia MR01) 1:36.194
21. Charles Pic (FRA/Marussia MR01) 1:36.636
22. Pedro de la Rosa (ESP/HRT 112) 1:37.342
23. Narain Karthikeyan (IND/HRT 112) 1:37.701
24. Paul di Resta (GBR/Force India VJM05) sin tiempo

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿Algún día sancionarán a Vettel?

¿Porqué no le dan ya el título a Vettel y nos dejamos de historias y perdidas de tiempo?




> http://www.as.com/motor/articulo/vet...asdasmot_5/Tes
> 
> *Vettel se libra de una sanción por obstruir a Alonso en la Q3*
> 
> *Su acción se resuelve con una amonestación. En cambio, el francés Eric Vergne sí ha sido sancionado con tres puestos en la salida por una acción similar sobre Bruno Senna.*
> 
> AS.COM | 06/10/2012
> Los comisarios del Gran Premio de Japón de Fórmula 1 han decidido resolver con una simple amonestación verbal la acción de Sebastian Vettel sobre Fernando Alonso en la Q3, al que obligó a cambiar de trayectoria perjudicándole en su intento por mejor su puesto en la parrilla de salida.
> 
> ...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Mirad la que ha liado Solberg en el Rally de Francia.

Menuda forma de recoger uvas  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

La que ha liado. Pero lo peor no ha sido las uvas, si no que tirado la linea eléctrica y por poco mata a unos pocos.

Hoy he madrugao pa na

----------


## REEGE

Alonso abandona y la cosa parece ser que se le complicará bastante... 
Como siga así... mejor no hacer éstos esfuerzos de tanto madrugar para verlo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Alonso abandona y la cosa parece ser que se le complicará bastante... 
> Como siga así... mejor no hacer éstos esfuerzos de tanto madrugar para verlo.


No, si al final, se va a tirar media temporada primero para después no ganarla, como le pasó a Hamilton aquel año que tenía a Alonso de compañero, que al final ganó Kimi.

----------


## F. Lázaro

2 sanciones perdonadas a Vettel, y 2 veces ya que un Lotus arruina la carrera de Fernando...

Espero que sólo sean casualidades de la vida...

----------


## Luján

> 2 sanciones perdonadas a Vettel, y 2 veces ya que un Lotus arruina la carrera de Fernando...
> 
> Espero que sólo sean casualidades de la vida...


Lo de Vettel no es casualidad. Aquí se ve claramente la doble (o triple o n-ple) vara de medir que tienen en la FIA. No quieren que Alonso gane 3 campeonatos. Y punto.

Lo de los Lotus... eso sí que creo que es casualidad. Lances de Carrera.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Me parece a mí que San Ganchao va a tener trabajo estas últimas carreras... ya podemos ir empezando con las plegarias  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Madrugaor

Yo a la F 1 sólo le veo un inconveniente, que, a veces, los circuitos están en zonas suburbanas y con el jaleazo que arman los coches, durante el finde o a lo largo de la semana previa al campeonato, no veas cómo se les oye rugir durante horas y horas. 
En el de Montmeló, Barcelona, los vecinos desde Cánoves al noroeste hasta Montornés del Vallés al sureste, mira si vive gente, pongamos que 150,000 personas bendecidas por esos cánticos de los tubos de escape. Cualquier cosa menos celestiales.

----------


## Luján

> Yo a la F 1 sólo le veo un inconveniente, que, a veces, los circuitos están en zonas suburbanas y con el jaleazo que arman los coches, durante el finde o a lo largo de la semana previa al campeonato, no veas cómo se les oye rugir durante horas y horas. 
> En el de Montmeló, Barcelona, los vecinos desde Cánoves al noroeste hasta Montornés del Vallés al sureste, mira si vive gente, pongamos que 150,000 personas bendecidas por esos cánticos de los tubos de escape. Cualquier cosa menos celestiales.


Eso no es nada. Te puedo asegurar que durante la semana (y los meses previos y posteriores también pero menos) del GP de Europa, ese que se celebra en Valencia, vivir por la zona del Grao es imposible. Ruido desde el viernes al domingo desde las 8:00 hasta la tarde. Controles de seguridad para poder salir de casa, con gordos gili. que se creen dioses porque ellos "son" los que permiten o no pasar. Policías que por poco te sacan el arma y te meten dos tiros a tu coche por acercarte con él a ellos para preguntarle por dónde poder ir a casa. Múltiples cambios en la configuración de las calles según se monta/desmonta el circuito y las gradas. Y muchas más cosas que solo se saben si se viven.


Respecto al campeonato, Yo lo vi perdido desde hace cinco carreras, con el primero de los dos roscos de Alonso. En India y EEUU no sabemos cómo quedarán. Apenas hay información del primero y el segundo es totalmente nuevo. En Abu-Dhabi el Ferrari puede tener opciones en cuanto parece que pueden conservar mejor los neumáticos y eso es un factor importante, pero siendo de noche, pasará lo mismo que aquel año que Alonso tenía "seguro" el campeonato y Ferrari la cagó en la estrategia. Pero en Brasil, los RedBull serán superiores, ya que es un circuito muy enrevesado. Esto, claro está, si no llueve.

----------


## Luján

> [...]
> Respecto al campeonato, Yo lo vi perdido desde hace cinco carreras, con el primero de los dos roscos de Alonso. En India y EEUU no sabemos cómo quedarán. Apenas hay información del primero y el segundo es totalmente nuevo. En Abu-Dhabi el Ferrari puede tener opciones en cuanto parece que pueden conservar mejor los neumáticos y eso es un factor importante, pero siendo de noche, pasará lo mismo que aquel año que Alonso tenía "seguro" el campeonato y Ferrari la cagó en la estrategia. Pero en Brasil, los RedBull serán superiores, ya que es un circuito muy enrevesado. Esto, claro está, si no llueve.


Viendo un diagrama del circuito de Texas, tiene una primera parte de curvas enlazadas que se pueden hacer casi rectas donde el RedBull volará, después uan recta y una enorme recta unidas por una curva lenta donde el McLaren llegará al limitador fijo y no podrá aprovechar bien el DRS, éste será el punto fuerte del Ferrari, y una tercera parte de curvas lentas enlazadas con rápidas que será un patio de recreo también para el RedBull.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Viendo un diagrama del circuito de Texas, tiene una primera parte de curvas enlazadas que se pueden hacer casi rectas donde el RedBull volará, después uan recta y una enorme recta unidas por una curva lenta donde el McLaren llegará al limitador fijo y no podrá aprovechar bien el DRS, éste será el punto fuerte del Ferrari, y una tercera parte de curvas lentas enlazadas con rápidas que será un patio de recreo también para el RedBull.


No sé si el abuelo sabe que existen más arquitectos a parte de Herman Tilke. Ya empiezan a aburrir sus circuitos... no vendría mal un poco de aire fresco y nuevas ideas.

----------


## Luján

> No sé si el abuelo sabe que existen más arquitectos a parte de Herman Tilke. Ya empiezan a aburrir sus circuitos... no vendría mal un poco de aire fresco y nuevas ideas.


La sociedad Ecclestone-Tilke durará más que Santa Bárbara.

Yo pondría en un mismo circuito, una recta de cerca de 2 kilómetros en bajada, con la curva más supercerrada y lenta después (para hacerlo más interesante, el muro muy cerca de esta curva, aunque la seguridad no lo permitiría) y una rápida tipo parabólica de Monza antes. El resto hasta los 5 o 5,5 Km de circuito, todo curvas, a cada cual más enrevesada, con sacacorchos tipo Laguna Seca y subidas tipo Radillón.

----------


## F. Lázaro

*De la Rosa anima al Rey a poner las chinchetas a Vettel*

*El pilotó comentó la broma que el monarca había hecho horas antes, según la cual la llave para que el asturiano de Ferrari consiga el Mundial de Fórmula Uno sería colocar "chinchetas" al imparable alemán.*

EFE | 27/10/2012
El piloto español Pedro Martínez De la Rosa (HRT) se lamentó hoy de que el rey Juan Carlos no vaya a asistir al GP de la India, pues podría haber ido "a poner clavos" al alemán Sebastian Vettel para ayudar a Fernando Alonso.

En declaraciones a la prensa, De la Rosa comentó así la broma que el monarca había hecho horas antes, al final de su visita oficial al gigante asiático, según la cual la llave para que el asturiano de Ferrari consiga el Mundial de Fórmula Uno sería colocar "chinchetas" al imparable alemán de Red Bull.

"Tendría que haber venido él a ponerlas (las chinchetas)", afirmó el piloto catalán, que dijo que es "una lástima" que el Rey al final no se pase por el circuito de Buddh pese a que siempre les "ha apoyado un montón".

De la Rosa valoró como "un buen resultado" salir mañana en la plaza número 22 de la parrilla, pues los dos pilotos de HRT han quedado "delante de un Marussia" y más cerca del otro Marussia que en Corea, lo que supone "un salto adelante bastante bueno".

El barcelonés señaló que la pista india "no penaliza lo suficiente" los "errores", por lo que no cree que se vaya a producir "una carrera emocionante", sino que va a ser "táctica, con diferencias mínimas".

"La diferencia entre compañeros de equipo ha sido minúscula: dos Red Bull, dos McLaren y dos Ferrari (en las seis primeras posiciones saliendo juntos desde la misma fila)", mantuvo.

"Parece una típica carrera de la antigua Fórmula Uno, donde las parrillas de salida están dominadas por compañeros, por equipos", concluyó.

http://www.as.com/motor/articulo/ros...sdasmot_31/Tes

----------


## F. Lázaro

Yo no sé qué se traen Vettel y la FIA, pero el casamiento entre ellos es total. No sé si habéis visto las imágenes de Vettel con el coche totalmente fuera de la pista saltándose una curva, pero da igual. Pese a que hay repeticiones que lo demuestran y es un hecho ilegal, la FIA se lo admite.

Lo entallaron cambiando el mapa motor del coche, le entallaron haciendo una maniobra ilegal, ahora le han entallado ésto, ni una sola sanción.

Ya sólo falta una grúa y el padre de Vettel...  :Mad:

----------


## Luján

> Yo no sé qué se traen Vettel y la FIA, pero el casamiento entre ellos es total. No sé si habéis visto las imágenes de Vettel con el coche totalmente fuera de la pista saltándose una curva, pero da igual. Pese a que hay repeticiones que lo demuestran y es un hecho ilegal, la FIA se lo admite.
> 
> Lo entallaron cambiando el mapa motor del coche, le entallaron haciendo una maniobra ilegal, ahora le han entallado ésto, ni una sola sanción.
> 
> Ya sólo falta una grúa y el padre de Vettel...


Lo de por fuera de la pista sólo se sanciona si se conserva o se gana posición. Alonso también se ha salido de pista más de una vez en esta carrera. Al menos en las tres primeras vueltas, que son las que he visto. Ahora, toca esperar a la repetición.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Lo de por fuera de la pista sólo se sanciona si se conserva o se gana posición. Alonso también se ha salido de pista más de una vez en esta carrera. Al menos en las tres primeras vueltas, que son las que he visto. Ahora, toca esperar a la repetición.


Sí, pero una cosa es que el coche se salga al hacer una curva, a todos los pilotos les pasa varias veces porque el coche se les va, patina, etc, y otra cosa es lo que hizo ayer Vettel en la clasificación, que en una curva a derechas cogió y la rueda izquierda estaba por fuera de la línea y montada sobre el piano. Vamos, literalmente se fumó la curva con patatas...

----------


## Luján

> Sí, pero una cosa es que el coche se salga al hacer una curva, a todos los pilotos les pasa varias veces porque el coche se les va, patina, etc, y otra cosa es lo que hizo ayer Vettel en la clasificación, que en una curva a derechas cogió y la rueda izquierda estaba por fuera de la línea y montada sobre el piano. Vamos, literalmente se fumó la curva con patatas...


Ah, sí. Eso sí.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Más que un casamiento entre Vettle y la FIA, es un complot en contra de Alonso.

----------


## Luján

No sé si complot o casamiento, pero desde luego, Alonso no puede hacer más con el coche que tiene.

Hoy le plantó cara a Webber y le superó. Con dos c. (evidentemente, pues no se los quita para correr  :Wink: )

Aún hay esperanza, quedan tres carreras. Esperemos que alguna (Texas y/o Brasil) sean bajo lluvia.

----------


## F. Lázaro

La sanción a Vettel es de verdad? o es que me ha sentado mal la copiña que me tomado en Portugal...

¿Qué passa, que ya se han quedado sin fondos que transferir a alguna cuenta indicada?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> La sanción a Vettel es de verdad? o es que me ha sentado mal la copiña que me tomado en Portugal...
> 
> ¿Qué passa, que ya se han quedado sin fondos que transferir a alguna cuenta indicada?


Es que ya era demasiado. Si no lo sancionaban aquí iba a ser de espanto, teniendo en cuenta que ya sancionaron al anterior niño bonito Hamilton por lo mismo.

Lo que me extraña es que se tarde cuatro horas y media en tomar esa decisión.

Mucho mejor para el mundial, pero aún quedarán dos carreras. Además, si Alonso sale 6º, 6º terminará, aunque en teoría el Lotus y el Williams no deberían ser rivales, todos recordamos la carrera de hace dos años, donde Alonso no pudo con Petrov y, tras el fallo estratégico que le llevó a este puesto, perdió el mundial.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vaya carrera guapa la de hoy.
Aunque a Vettle se le aparecido San Ganchao y todos los santos alemanes. Porque ha tenido una suerte con los dos Saffety Cars...
Pero Alonso ha vuelto a hacer Magia.
A esperar un par de semanas a Texas, a ver como es el nuevo circuito.

----------


## Luján

> Vaya carrera guapa la de hoy.
> Aunque a Vettle se le aparecido San Ganchao y todos los santos alemanes. Porque ha tenido una suerte con los dos Saffety Cars...
> Pero Alonso ha vuelto a hacer Magia.
> A esperar un par de semanas a Texas, a ver como es el nuevo circuito.


Carrerón de Vettel, rosco de Hamilton, Raikkonen que se podría haber estirado y tropezar en la última vuelta y Alonso que hace magia, pero insuficiente. Al final, a Vettel no lo paran ni saliendo último. 21 puestos. Es posible que sea la mayor remontada de la historia.

En cuanto a Texas, ya lo pues más arriba: Perfecto para RedBull.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Cojonudo... Massa 4º, Fernando 9º.

Pedazo de evolución del Ferrari, sí señor.

----------


## Luján

Te me has adelantado.

Iba a poner que Alonso ya se puede despedir del Mundial. Saliendo 9 (u 8, por la sanción de Grosean) no va a acabar más arriba del 5º. Y necesitaba ser al menos tercero para mantener opciones para Brasil, si Vettel gana, que ganará si no se estampa.

Lo que no entiendo es la diferencia de tiempo entre Massa y Alonso. Se me ocurren dos posibilidades:

1.- A Ferrari se le han traspapelado los coches y al 5 le han puesto el 6 y viceversa.
2.- Que Alonso sepa ya que el Mundial es imposible y haya tirado la toalla, aunque lo niegue en público, mientras que Massa tiene que seguir haciendo méritos para permanecer en Ferrari.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Y por detrás de Alonso, Grosjean y Maldonado... miau  :Big Grin: 

Vettel 1º, Alonso saldrá 8º, zona sucia, y además, por detrás, Grosjean y Maldonado. El panorama es brillante...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues vaya mie**a, mas grande.
Ojala Vettle se pega una buena ho**ia, y se lesione, incluso.

Que malo soy...

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿Vas a ver la carrera mañana? Tu por mucho que los finlandeses griten y jaleen a Kovalainen, tu a Alonso eh!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Mañana le necesitamos, el es único que puede hacerlo...

----------


## Luján

Yo estoy convencido de que Alonso ha tirado la toalla. No se entiende que Massa sea más rápido, con diferencia.

Y encima dice que cree que recortará puntos a Vettel en carrera (http://www.antena3.com/formula-1/mun...111700092.html). No se lo cree ni él.

----------


## Luján

Juas!

Lo que hay que leer:

http://www.antena3.com/formula-1/mun...111700051.html




> *EL OBJETIVO ES SANCIONAR A LOS PILOTOS REINCIDENTES**La FIA podría establecer un carné por puntos en la Fórmula 1*
> 
> *Charlie Whiting planteará esta posibilidad a los equipos en la reunión previa al GP de Brasil. Este sistema tendría en cuenta todos las infracciones, no solo las que tienen lugar en la pista.
> *
> 
> 
> *Fernando arrollado por Grosjean* | Foto: EFE
> 
> *antena3.com*  |  Madrid  | Actualizado el 17/11/2012 a las 15:47 horas
> ...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Por cierto, la sanción a Briatore cuando terminaba... ¿En 2013 no?

----------


## Luján

> Por cierto, la sanción a Briatore cuando terminaba... ¿En 2013 no?
> 
> [...]


En principio era de por vida, pero después se la redujeron, creo.

De todos modos, más que un Flavio Briatore (Andrea Stella hace bien su trabajo), lo que necesitan es un Adrian Newey

----------


## F. Lázaro

Te necesitamos San Ganchao...




> FÓRMULA 1 | GP DE EUROPA EN VALENCIA
> 
> *Alonso obró el milagro*
> 
> *La victoria del español en Valencia parecía imposible saliendo undécimo pero la consiguió. Con los abandonos de Vettel y Hamilton es el líder sólido Mundial*

----------


## Luján

Bueno, han jodido a Massa adrede para hacer que Alonso salga 7º por la zona limppia y unos metros más arriba.

Han roto un sello de la caja de cambios de Massa, lo que le retrasa 5 puestos, al 11º, y hace subir a Alonso y otros un puesto.


Sabiendo que lo han hecho adrede para favorecer a Alonso, yo hubiera sancionado al equipo por hacer trampas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Eso era obvio...

Lo que no era tan obvio es lo de Webber, saltarse el pesaje y no ser sancionado. Tampoco se lleva sanción Schumacher por obstaculizar a aAlonso.

Se nota que la FIA está con Alonso.

----------


## Antonio D.

> ...
> Y encima dice que cree que recortará puntos a Vettel en carrera (http://www.antena3.com/formula-1/mun...111700092.html). No se lo cree ni él.


Completamente de acuerdo, ni él se lo cree...
También a mí me han sorprendido estas declaraciones tan optimistas de Fernando. Sobre todo porque siempre se ha mostrado muy cauto, incluso cuando tenía más posibilidades que las que tiene en estos momentos, que son menos que pocas de casi ningunas

Puffff, y la jugadita de Ferrari cambiándole la caja de cambios a Massa para dejarle en bandeja la 7ª plaza en la parrilla a FernandoPuede que a alguien le parezca una honorable estrategia de equipo, pero a mí sólo me parece una tramposa guarrada. Cuestión de opiniones, supongo.

----------


## Antonio D.

Bueno pues este campeonato ya tiene dueño. Mi enhorabuena anticipada al Sr. Vettel, a quién en las dos últimas carreras se le han puesto las cosas difíciles y ha demostrado su madera de campeón.

¿Qué Fernando lo hubiera ganado de no conducir un carrito de polos?...probablemente, porque también es un gran campeón de manos prodigiosas. Pero las cosas están como están y en Red Bull han trabajado más y mejor en el desarrollo del coche.
Para todo lo demás…  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  mastercard…

----------


## Luján

Bueno, tras esta penúltima carrera del campeonato, las cosas están así:

1º Vettel
2º Alonso a 13 puntos
3º No interesa, porque ya no puede optar al campeonato.

Para que Alonso consiga el campeonato debe quedar:

a) Primero y que Vettel quede quinto o peor
b) Segundo y que Vettel quede octavo o peor
c) Tercero y que Vettel quede décimo o peor

En todas las demás posibles posiciones, el campeón sería Vettel, lo que da, a mi modo de ver, un 99.9% de probabilidades de que el alemán sea tricampeón.


¿Para cuándo un coche competitivo con los de arriba para Ferrari?

----------


## F. Lázaro

Para el domingo ponen 34 litros en Sao Paulo según El Tiempo. Vamos!!



Aun así necesitamos a San Ganchao que nos eche una mano y Vettel se haga una excursión en alguna puzolana o se le joda algo.

Ya nos mostró San Ganchao su poder en Brasil hace 5 años, así que invoquemos al santo y justiciero español:

_Creo en San Ganchao, Padre todopoderoso, creador de las Puzolanas y de la grava. Creo en Alonso su único Hijo, Nuestro Señor, que fue concebido por obra y gracia del Espíritu de San Ganchao; nació de Santa María Virgen, padeció bajo el poder de Ron Dennis; fue crucificado, muerto y sepultado; descendió a los infiernos de McLaren; al tercer día resucitó de entre los muertos; subió a los cielos de Renault y está a la diestra de San Ganchao; desde allí ha de venir a juzgar a los tramposos y a los envidiosos. Creo en San Ganchao, en la Santa Puzolana, la Comunión de los Santos, el perdón de las chicanes, la resurrección de la lluvia y la vida eterna. Amén._



En Brasil no se va a escapar ni el Safety Car...

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Vamos a confiar que con la lluvia, Vettel se salga y Alonso se mantenga en pista en las primeras posiciones :Wink: 

*VAMOS ALONSO!!*

----------


## Luján

No me creo aún que llueva, pero es posible.

Aunque ya veo a Charlie Whiting parando la carrera en cuanto caigan cuatro gotas, no sea que el niño bonito se salga a la puzolana.

----------


## Luján

Al parecer se van desvaneciendo las previsiones de lluvias para mañana y el domingo, con lo que se desvanecen también las posibilidades de Alonso.

Hamilton ya podría haberse puesto las pilas antes.

----------


## REEGE

Yo hace un rato he visto en Eltiempo.es, que el domingo en Sao Paulo caerían 46 mm!!
http://www.eltiempo.es/sao-paulo.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

No se dónde habrás mirado eso, pero según la NOAA, caerán 35L/m2 el domingo en Sao Paulo.
Sigamos confiando. 
Aunque como dices, Halminton se podría haber puesto las pilas antes, igual que Massa, que también está siendo más rápido que Alonso.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> http://www.as.com/motor/articulo/mas...sdasmot_10/Tes
> 
> *Massa: "Estoy en la posición de ayudar a Fernando Alonso"*
> 
> El piloto brasileño afirmóque su actual "posición" dentro de la escudería es la de ayudar a su compañero, que este domingo pelea por el título mundial de Fórmula Uno en el Gran Premio de Brasil.


Pues ya sabes... a por Vettel como un kamikaze  :Big Grin: 

_Dios te salve, San Ganchao. Lleno eres de gracia. El Señor es contigo. Bendito tu eres entre todos las santos y bendito es el fruto de tu milagro, Alonso. San Ganchao, Padre de las puzolanas, ruega por nosotros los seguidores, ahora y en la hora de la carrera. Amén.

Dios te salve, San Ganchao. Lleno eres de gracia. El Señor es contigo. Bendito tu eres entre todos las santos y bendito es el fruto de tu milagro, Alonso. San Ganchao, Padre de las puzolanas, ruega por nosotros los seguidores, ahora y en la hora de la carrera. Amén.

Dios te salve, San Ganchao. Lleno eres de gracia. El Señor es contigo. Bendito tu eres entre todos las santos y bendito es el fruto de tu milagro, Alonso. San Ganchao, Padre de las puzolanas, ruega por nosotros los seguidores, ahora y en la hora de la carrera. Amén._

----------


## perdiguera

Lo pongo ahora, que no ha comenzado la carrera.
No gana, Alonso, el mundial ni siquiera supera a Hamilton en la carrera. Si yo fuera Vettel no me complicaría mucho, iría por la tercera plaza para asegurar.

----------


## Luján

Pues tal como acabó la clasificación, el Mundial está más que perdido, cosa que ya sabía yo desde hace tiempo. Creo que hace unas cuantas carreras, en el último rosco de Alonso.

Vettel 4º y Alonso 8º. Perfecto para Vettel. No tiene ni que arriesgar. A no ser que Massa (5º) vaya a por él para sacarlo de la carrera en la primera curva, lo que dejaría a Vettel con un rosco, y a Alonso 6º de un plumazo. Esto aún no sería suficiente, pero durante la carrera podría llegar a ser tercero o incluso cuarto.

De todos modos, si llueve todo puede pasar. Eso sí, si llueve, que yo no lo veo nada claro.

Felicidades Vettel. Alonso, otra vez, cuando Ferrari te de un coche de verdad, será.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Alonso, otra vez, cuando Ferrari te de un coche de verdad, será.


Veo más fácil que dentro de unos añitos, Carlos Sainz Jr. en Red Bull y Juncadella en Ferrari...

----------


## REEGE

Mañana creo que además de batirse un record de audiencia a la fórmula uno en España, veremos una carrera muy entretenida y que si llueve durante la misma nos puede traer muchas alegrías... Si todo está como hoy, está claro que Hamilton se dará un festín y Vettel estará en el podium y será campeón!!
Veo lluvia durante alguna fase de la carrera, Safety Car y Alonso al máximo... Podemos soñar con la victoria!!
Aupa Alonso!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

Mañana Alonso tiene que salir así... se le vuela hasta la cartera  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luján

Me quedo con la carrera de cuádrigas que acabo de ver en Asterix y Obelix en los Juegos olímpicos, con Jean Todt y Michael Schumacher haciendo un cameo.  :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Me quedo con la carrera de cuádrigas que acabo de ver en Asterix y Obelix en los Juegos olímpicos, con Jean Todt y Michael Schumacher haciendo un cameo.


Las greñas esas no le pegan nada, jaja  :Big Grin:

----------


## Antonio D.

> Pues ya sabes... a por Vettel como un kamikaze


Entiendo la sorna, F. Lázaro, pero espero que eso no pase ni siquiera fortuitamente, porque nadie iba a creer que no hubo intención. La reputación de Massa, la de Alonso y la de Ferrari “tocarían el fondo con los bajos”…

Todo el mundo habla de lo extraordinariamente beneficioso para los intereses de Fernando que caiga un buen chaparrón en la carrera…pero…¿de verdad que eso preconiza algo? 
Es cierto que en Sepang ganó Alonso y Vettel sólo fue 11º, pero no es menos cierto que la segunda carrera en agua de esta temporada en G. Bretaña, quedaron 2º y 3º respectivamente. Conviene recordar que para que Fernando se proclamase campeón, tendría que ser, al menos 3º y que Sebastian no puntuara.

El corazón me pide que sea Fernando el que se alce con el título, que nadie tenga duda, pero la razón solo me muestra unas posibilidades bastante remotas tirando a remotísimas…

…Ahora es cuando, en estos momentos de angustiosa inquietud y zozobrante espera, entran en escena aquellas despampanantes brasileñas de sutil tanga cantando aquello de…_Ganchaaaooooo, maravillaaaoooo, ay san ganchao, san ganchao maravillaooo…_ :Big Grin: 

Cordial saludo. :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Entiendo la sorna, F. Lázaro, pero espero que eso no pase ni siquiera fortuitamente, porque nadie iba a creer que no hubo intención. La reputación de Massa, la de Alonso y la de Ferrari “tocarían el fondo con los bajos”…


Bueno, el todopoderoso Michael hizo varias jugarretas de este tipo y no ví que su reputación tocase el fondo de los bajos precisamente...

Obviamente, lo de ir como un kamikaze lo pongo en plan cachondeo, pero vamos, si se llevan puesto a Vettel ten por seguro que voy a pegar un bote que voy a tirar hasta el portátil de la mesa. A Fernando se lo han llevado 2 veces, así que mañana le toca a Vettel  :Big Grin: 




> Todo el mundo habla de lo extraordinariamente beneficioso para los intereses de Fernando que caiga un buen chaparrón en la carrera…pero…¿de verdad que eso preconiza algo? 
> Es cierto que en Sepang ganó Alonso y Vettel sólo fue 11º, pero no es menos cierto que la segunda carrera en agua de esta temporada en G. Bretaña, quedaron 2º y 3º respectivamente. Conviene recordar que para que Fernando se proclamase campeón, tendría que ser, al menos 3º y que Sebastian no puntuara.


Si llueve, tiene una mínima y remota posibilidad. El Ferrari podría estar arriba y es más fácil que se puedan producir accidentes, toques, etc, en los que se pueda ver involucrado Vettel. En seco, salvo que Vettel rompa, no hay nada que hacer. Y aparte de que rompa, necesitamos que alguno de los de arriba falle.

Claro está, que si llueve, el amigo Charlie va a tener las 70 vueltas el Safety si hace falta. Ya lo ha hecho más de una vez cuando Hamilton, que el Safety se tiraba 20 y 30 vueltas hasta que la pista se secaba.

Necesitamos una carrera igualita a la de Nurburgring 07, carrera loca, salida en seco, que se ponga a diluviar, y confiar que Vettel tenga alguna salida de pista (y que no lo devuelva ninguna grúa...  :Mad: )

----------


## REEGE

Según los enlaces que acabo de ver... no habrá mucha lluvia en la carrera!!! :Frown: 
Pyter y Willi si estáis por ahí... la danza de la lluvia para Sao Paulo!!jejeje
Creo que veremos una carrera en seco, como al final de la Q3!!
*Tiene que repetirse la famosa frase de Luis Moya: Vettel, trata de arrancarlo por Dios!!*

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Según los enlaces que acabo de ver... no habrá mucha lluvia en la carrera!!!


Casi que nos viene mejor que tampoco haya demasiada lluvia. Me explico:

Lo mejor que le vendría a Alonso es que la carrera sea loca, que salga en seco, se ponga a llover nada más salir, deje de llover, se seque, vuelva a llover.

Un calco de la carrera de Nurburgring 07, casualmente, en donde Fernando dio una auténtica lección de pilotaje, mientras que otros se dedicaban a llamar ala grúa...

----------


## Luján

Así está la previsión para Sao Paulo, según el INMET _brasileiro_:





> São Paulo - SP
> 
> PREVISÃO DO TEMPO
> HOJE
> Atualizado 25/11
> 
> 21ºC
> 16ºC
> ENCOBERTO COM PANCADAS DE CHUVA, POR VEZES DE MODERADA INTENSIDADE, PASSANDO A NUBLADO COM CHUVA E CHUVISCOS OCASIONAIS A PARTIR DA NOITE.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Vamos Alonsooo!!! Vettel salte de la pista!!!

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ha sido una carrera épica.

Hacía mucho tiempo que no me lo pasaba tan bien. 
Vettle ha tenido una suerte al principio, que creo, que todavía no se lo ha creído.
Y los que decían que no llovía, se han cubierto de gloria.

En fin, que Alonso para nosotros siempre es campeón.

A Vettle, ni agua.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Grande Fernando, grande Massa!!!

Alonso, a pesar de conducir una tartana, a quedado subcampeón en el mundial a muy pocos puntos de Vettel, en cambio Vettel teniendo un chochazo a tenido que sufrir hasta el final. Aquí se nota quien es el mejor piloto de F1.

Lo que no entiendo es el accidente de principio de carrera de Vettel, un coche de F1 no aguanta ese golpe, ¿por que el de Vettel si?

----------


## Luján

Carrerón de Ferrari. Massa más que impresionante en su papel de escudero.

Vettel aguantando la posición y haciendo su carrera.

Durante unos momentos vivimos el sueño de Alonso hecho realidad, pero no pudo ser.

Carrera entretenida, de las más intensas que he visto en mucho tiempo, casi desde también Brasil pero en 2008.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Vettel, en su línea, haciendo trampas hasta en la última carrera. Adelantando con bandera amarilla en pista.



Eso hubiera sido castigado con un drive trought en condiciones normales, pero es Vettel y hay que hacerlo campeón del mundo sí o sí. Por si no tuviese bastante coche, en los despachos también le echan más de una manilla cuando va una mijilla apurado. Si hasta los de la Sky lo habían dicho, que había adelantado con bandera amarilla, pero se ve que en control de carrera no lo han visto, mejor no han querido verlo.

Mi pregunta es... si hubiese sido Fernando en vez de Vettel el que hubiese adelantado con bandera amarilla en pista, ¿le hubieran sancionado o tampoco?

Mientras siga siendo el ojito derecho de la FIA, y ésta siga siendo presidida por Todt (declarado antialonso), no hay nada que hacer, a Red Bull le permitirán hacer todo tipo de ilegalidades como han hecho este año y a Vettel le consentirán hacer de todo también, por ejemplo saltarse curvas, adelantar con banderas amarillas, etc.

Por último, en Ferrari hace falta una buena limpia, empezando por Domenicalli. Flavio en lugar de Domenicalli ya!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

Este tío es un impresentable...




> http://www.as.com/motor/articulo/vet...sdasmot_11/Tes
> 
> *El alemán confesó que se ha sentido perseguido durante todo el Mundial y se defendió: "Aprendí a ser honesto y así hemos ganado el campeonato, con honestidad".*


¿Honesto? Si se te ve... adelantando con bandera amarilla (minuto 5:00 en adelante): http://www1.skysports.com/formula1/video/12870/8282348

Eso conlleva una sanción de un drive trought, por lo que de haber cumplido con el reglamento, el resultado de hoy hubiese sido totalmente diferente.

Mirad lo perseguido que ha estado...




> http://www.caranddriverthef1.com/for...sistema-refrig
> 
> La FIA ordena a Red Bull que modifique, por *ilegal, su sistema de refrigeración de frenos*


Resultado: Sin sanción.




> http://www.as.com/motor/articulo/fia...asdasmot_1/Tes
> 
> *Variación del mapa motor* de Vettel y Webber para sacar provecho aerodinámico, que va *contra el espíritu del artículo 5.5.3 de la Normativa Técnica de la Fórmula 1*


Resultado: Sin sanción.




> http://www.elperiodico.com/es/notici...d-bull-1872881
> 
> La FIA declara ilegales los Red Bull. Aunque no serán sancionados, los campeones no podrán seguir utilizando el *fondo plano con agujeros (prohibido)* con el que ganaron en Baréin y Mónaco. *Red Bull no será sancionado*, pero es evidente que *ha ganado las dos últimas carreras con un coche ilegal*.


Resultado: Adivinad... sin sanción.

Joder con el Vettel "honesto y perseguido". Vamos a ver chaval, si has ganado es por ese coche ilegal y porque la FIA os ha permitido todo tipo de tropelías. 

El año que viene que Ferrari le ponga un cohete al coche en el alerón trasero y que monten un V10 en vez de un V8. Según la FIA será ilegal pero no deben sancionarle ni quitarle puntos a Alonso ¿o es que acaso el reglamento va a ser diferente para unos y para otros?

El problema es que en Ferrari no hay nadie con los tal bien puestos de decir las cosas claras: _-Sí señores. Matrimonio entre la FIA y Vettel_. Por eso insisto en que hace falta un hombre como Flavio, un perro viejo de la F1 y que además, si hay algo que no tiene son pelos en la lengua...

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.hoy.es/v/20121128/deporte...-20121128.html

*Alonso presiona a Ferrari para que recurra el título de Vettel*

*Un vídeo refleja el adelantamiento ilegal del alemán a un Toro Rosso con bandera amarilla, supuesto que le hubiera dado el campeonato al español* 

28.11.12 - 00:11 - JOSÉ CARLOS J. CARABIAS | MADRID.

¿Ha terminado el Mundial de Fórmula 1? No del todo, según el parecer de Fernando Alonso. Ha concluido en la pista con el título mundial de Sebastian Vettel en Brasil, pero el asturiano sigue blandiendo la katana samurái una vez se había dado curso al veredicto. Alonso presiona a Ferrari para que presente una reclamación oficial contra una maniobra ilegal de Vettel en Interlagos. El alemán adelantó al francés Vergne con banderas amarillas durante el transcurso de la carrera, una maniobra prohibida por el reglamento de la Fórmula 1 que implica una sanción: un paso por el callejón de los garajes (el denominado drive through) o, por el contrario, *20 segundos de castigo con la carrera concluida. En este segundo supuesto, Vettel pasaría del sexto al octavo puesto y perdería el Mundial.*

La maniobra es evidente en un vídeo que ayer navegó sin descanso por internet, pero en Ferrari no estaban convencidos ayer de recurrir la acción, según comentó un portavoz oficial a ABC. Sería rearbitrar el Mundial. Una decisión peliaguda, pero que tiene antecedentes cercanos en otros deportes, véase el caso Armstrong. Ferrari tiene hasta el próximo viernes 30 de noviembre para apelar o no el título de Vettel.

La bandera amarilla implica en Fórmula 1 reducir la velocidad, no adelantar y estar preparados para variar la trazada debido a la presencia de un peligro en un borde de la pista o en una parte de la misma. Al comienzo de la carrera, después de su accidente con Senna que lo relegó a la última posición, Vettel remontó a medio pelotón en una serie de adelantamientos sin pausa. En uno de ellos, lo hizo a pesar de la prohibición que decretaban las banderas amarillas. Los pilotos llevan en el volante un indicador con dos leds de colores que simulan la bandera en curso.

Vettel se acercó a Vergne con la señalización amarilla en su volante y lo rebasó. Unos metros más adelante, las luces del circuito se volvieron verdes y el alemán ya hubiera tenido pista libre para superarlo. Pero lo hizo antes. La maniobra ilegal es clara, y de haber sido juzgada en el instante, Vettel tendría que haber sido penalizado con un drive through. Una vez terminada la carrera, el asunto se resuelve vía reglamento con 20 segundos.

*El retroceso de Vergne*

Lo que más molestó al asturiano no fue ese desliz de Vettel, sino el deliberado encuadre de piezas para enjugar la sanción por parte de Red Bull, que se dio cuenta de lo que había pasado. Vergne pertenece a Toro Rosso (el mismo patrocinador que Red Bull, aunque con la estructura de otra escudería) y redujo su velocidad al entrar en meta. Era octavo y Vettel, sexto. Pero el francés levantó el pie como si quisiera dejar más de veinte segundos respecto a Vettel. Así, en caso de sanción el germano solo hubiera perdido una plaza con Schumacher (séptimo) para conservar el título por dos puntos respecto a Alonso. Pero al galo no le dio tiempo a rebajar el ritmo y entró a 19,2 segundos. Alonso, en ese caso, ganaría el Mundial por solo ocho décimas.

El asunto es grueso y Fernando Alonso estaba ayer «muy enfadado» al conocer la existencia de este vídeo, según confesaron en su círculo más cercano. En Ferrari, sin embargo, no tenían muy claro que el mejor camino fuera el recurso ante la Federación Internacional (FIA). El director de comunicación Luca Colajanni dijo a ABC que no estaba previsto apelar ante la FIA. Sin embargo, el piloto no tenía la misma opinión, sobre todo por la estratagema del francés Vergne al retroceder para evitar la sanción del campeón del mundo.

Alonso regresó de Brasil a primera hora de la mañana y permaneció como un león enjaulado ya en suelo español por las consecuencias que podía tener el vídeo. A última hora de la noche emitió un mensaje muy claro a través de twitter: «No tengo milagros. Yo hago de las leyes correctas mis milagros. #samurái».

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.as.com/motor/articulo/alo...asdaimot_2/Tes

FÓRMULA 1 | LA POLÉMICA SACUDE EL CAMPEONATO

*Alonso debió ganar el Mundial en Interlagos*

*Vettel adelantó en el GP de Brasil, al menos, a un Toro Rosso con bandera amarilla en pista y podría ser sancionado, pero Ferrari, de momento, no tiene previsto reclamar: La FIA podría entrar de oficio.*

Manuel Franco | 28/11/2012
Los hechos son los siguientes. Vettel adelanta a un Toro Rosso con banderas amarillas en la carrera de Brasil. Así se demuestra en un vídeo en el que se ve cómo el alemán ve varias luces parpadeantes amarillas antes de sobrepasar a Vergne y lo pasa antes de llegar a la luz verde. Por una infracción así la sanción es un drive through. Con la carrera terminada la sanción pasa a ser de tiempo, 20 segundos, con lo que Vettel sería octavo y hubiera sumado cuatro puntos, por los 18 de Alonso logró con su segundo. Resultado, el español sería campeón por un punto.

Pero no es la única presunta infracción del Vettel en su remontada. Hay otras, como una pasada similar a un HRT que podría tener una sanción idéntica. Así se observa en las capturas que acompañan esta información y en los vídeos que se pueden ver en AS.com.

La sanción menor que podría tener Vettel es un reprimand, pero a pesar de todo sería la tercera con lo que pasaría a ser un drive through, es decir, el resultado sería el mismo: Alonso campeón. Estos dos casos se unen al adelantamiento a Kobayashi, mucho más dudoso. En especial respecto al de Vergne, en el que no hay dudas.

Queda claro que Vettel lo sabe, porque a la izquierda de su volante se ve claramente cómo está el indicador de bandera amarilla que se apaga cuando llega a la verde. Los pilotos tienen una señal luminosa que les dice cuando hay banderas amarillas y por tanto no se puede adelantar. Se da un hecho curioso y es que Vergne se queda a casi 20 segundos de Vettel con el coche de seguridad en pista cuando todos entran pegados. Eso, según algunas fuentes, podría demostrar que en Red Bull temían una sanción por las banderas amarillas.

Ahora Ferrari tiene hasta el 30 de noviembre para reclamar. Sin embargo, fuentes de Ferrari han informado a este diario que, de momento, no hay prevista ningún tipo de reclamación sobre este asunto. En cualquier caso, la FIA podría entrar de oficio. Alonso, por su parte, fue enigmático en 'Twitter': "No tengo milagros, Yo hago de las leyes correctas mis milagros". Su representante, García-Abad fue más claro: "Donde hay poca justicia es un peligro tener razón'. Francisco de Quevedo". Continuará...

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.as.com/motor/articulo/fer...asdasmot_1/Tes

FÓRMULA 1 | ACTUALIDAD

*Ferrari tiene hasta el viernes para hacer una reclamación*

*Según el reglamento, la escudería de Fernando Alonso podría presentar la reclamación hasta el 30 de noviembre. A pesar de ello, la FIA podría entrar de oficio si lo considerase oportuno.*

AS.com | 28/11/2012
La polémica está servida. Un vídeo demuestra que Vettel adelantó al Toro Rosso de Vergne con varias luces parpadeantes amarillas en Brasil. El alemán lo pasa antes de llegar a la luz verde. La sanción, una vez concluida la carrera, serían 20 segundos. Así, Sebastian Vettel sería octavo y hubiera sumado cuatro puntos por los 18 de Fernando Alonso. El resultado, el español campeón del mundo.

Con este escenario, la escudería Ferrari tiene de plazo para reclamar hasta el 30 de noviembre, el viernes, según el reglamento. Por otro lado, hay que decir que la FIA podría entrar de oficio si lo considerase oportuno. Este es el artículo 179 BIS, derecho de revisión:

_"En las pruebas de un Campeonato de la FIA, en caso de que se descubriera un elemento nuevo, los comisarios deportivos, tanto si hubieran sido ellos los que hubieran tomado la decisión como si no, o, en caso de imposibilidad, otros designados al efecto por la FIA, deberán reunirse en la fecha que acuerden ellos mismos, convocando a la parte o a las partes afectadas, para recibir cuantas explicaciones resulten útiles, y juzgar a la luz de los hechos y de los elementos expuestos.

El derecho de apelar esta nueva decisión está reservado a la parte o a las partes afectadas, conforme al último párrafo del Artículo 180 y siguientes de este Código. En caso de que la primera decisión ya hubiera sido objeto de una apelación ante el Tribunal Nacional de Apelación o ante el Tribunal Internacional de Apelación, o sucesivamente ante ambas jurisdicciones, éstas estarán facultadas de pleno derecho para revisar eventualmente su decisión anterior. La Corte de Apelación Internacional puede hacerse cargo de oficio de la revisión de un caso que ella haya juzgado o hacerse cargo por un recurso de revisión presentado por el Presidente de la FIA, o por una parte implicada y/o directamente afectada por su anterior decisión.

El plazo para interponer un recurso de revisión expira el 30 de noviembre de cada año en el curso del cual ha sido dictada la decisión susceptible de revisión, si esta decisión es susceptible de tener una influencia sobre el resultado del campeonato"._

----------


## Luján

¿Y?

Aunque reclamen no le van a quitar el título. Ya saldrá ToroRosso y sus pilotos diciendo que Vettel no adelantó, sino que superó a un coche con problemas que iba anormalmente lento, o cualquier otra excusa que la FIA se creerá a pies juntillas. Eso si necesitan excusa.

En cuanto a Ferrari, saben de sobra que no es deportivamente correcto apelar en los despachos un título a posteriori. Saben que deberían haberlo hecho en la pista. Saben también que recurrir ahora supondría un varapalo para su imagen. Por eso no recurrirán, se ponga como se ponga Alonso.


Otra cosa es que todos sepamos lo que pasó, más habiendo vídeos, y lo que debería suponer.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Lo que debería de pasar, no es que tenga Ferrari que apelar.
Si no, que la FIA, viendo y poseyendo esos videos, sea ella la que haga lo que debe de hacer.
Cosa que no sucederá tampoco.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ferrari ha presentado a la mafia una carta pidiendo explicaciones sobre el adelantamiento, y la maFIA responde que el adelantamiento es legal...

Bueno, ante tal hecho, ya está todo dicho. El año que viene Ferrari que monte en el coche lo que le de la gana como hace Red Bull y que haga todo tipo de tropelías en la pista, total, según el reglamento son legales. ¿O es que hay un reglamento para Red Bull y otro para Ferrari?

----------


## aberroncho

La FIA, a través de su director de carreras, Charlie Whiting, aseguró en 'Sport Bild' que el adelantamiento de Vettel fue legal y que ya fue revisado durante el Gran Premio de Brasil.

"Vettel lo hizo todo de manera correcta. Él reaccionó a una bandera verde que estaba 350 metros adelante del último semáforo amarillo", dijo Whiting. "Nunca tuvimos dudas de que ese adelantamiento fue legal", dijo.

La FIA cerró el debate': "Vettel no hizo nada malo. Esto ya fue examinado durante la carrera, con el resultado de que no debe haber castigo. El Mundial de Vettel no está en peligro".

La FIA también afirmó en 'Autosport.com que "no hay caso". Desde el máximo organismo del automovilismo aseguran que no han solicitado ninguna revisión del adelantamiento por lo que todo quedará igual.

El máximo organismo del automovilismo asegura que la zona amarilla empezaba justo antes de la curva 3 y terminaba 150 metros antes de la señal luminosa verde de final de recta por lo que el adelantamiento sería totalmente legal.

http://www.marca.com/2012/11/29/moto...354186838.html

----------


## Luján

Se que alguno me va a pegar, pero en este caso, creo que la FIA ha hecho bien.

Y lo digo así de claro porque el reglamento establece que la zona con bandera amarilla termina donde está el coche averiado, o los restos que haya en la pista, etc. Vamos, termina donde está el peligro, no en el siguiente semáforo o bandera verde.

Y recordemos que Alonso hizo un adelantamiento similar, también en lluvia, justo al pasar un coche accidentado. Creo que fue en Hockenheim. El año, uno de los que estuvo en el segundo paso por Renault.

Otra cosa es la definición de adelantamiento: si se considera adelantamiento al comienzo de la maniobra cuando se aparta de la trazada, cuando el morro alcanza la parte de atrás del otro, cuando se igualan o cuando se supera. Según sea una u otra habría que penalizar o no.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pero en este caso hay varios condicionantes Luján:

- El coche de Verge no parece que estuviera averiado precisamente, si te fijas iba pegado a los coches que iban por delante y al llegar Vettel claramente se ve cómo el coche decelera para permitir que le adelante Vettel. Esto se soluciona rápido pidiendo la telemetría de Verge y comprobar sí estaba averiado o no, cosa que no han hecho.

- Si el adelantamiento fue legal, alguien me puede explicar porqué en la última vuelta Vergne intentó dejar un margen de 20 segundos con Vettel cuando la carrera terminó con un safety y debían de ir todos agrupados y los de delante ni aceleraron? Fijaros la diferencia de tiempos entre Schumi y Vergne... canta la traviata que no veas:

1 BUT
2 ALO +00:00:02.754    
3 MAS +00:00:03.619
4 WEB +00:00:04.936
5 HUL +00:00:05.7013
6 VET +00:00:09.4534
7 SCH +00:00:11.9074
*8 VER +00:00:28.6534* 17 segundos de diferencia con el coche de delante. Un poco raro ¿no?. Además encima la cagó, porque se quedó a 19.8 de Vettel, por lo que de haberlo sancionado hubiera caído hasta la octava. Son malos hasta para eso, jaja.

La mafia podrá decir misa, pero las imágenes están ahí, y las acciones también. Con el reglamento en la mano, es un drive trought como una casa, 20 segundos de penalización ya que no cumplió el drive trought en carrera y Vettel hubiese sido relegado al 8º puesto. 

Claro que, obviamente, la mafia no va a estar por la labor de quitarle el mundial a su niño bonito.



Por cierto, menuda chulería y desprecio del abuelo a Ferrari: http://www.as.com/motor/articulo/ecc...asdasmot_3/Tes

----------


## tescelma

Yo no voy a entrar a discutir si la maniobra fue correcta o no, no conozco el reglamento ni entiendo muy bien la explicación de la FIA. Pero por lo que he podido leer por ahí parece que la explicación está en lo que dice Luján (que cuando se refiere a “coche averiado” no se refiere a Vergne, sino al que hubiese provocado la bandera amarilla o sus restos de fibra esparcidos).

De todas formas me parece que al final hubo cosas que desvirtuaron algo el resultado, me explico. Todos recordamos cuando Alonso perdió el campeonato en la última carrera al no poder adelantar a Petrov, éste actuó defendiendo su posición como una carrera más, sin entrar en más cosas. Nadie (o casi nadie) discutió la actitud de Petrov, el problema fue de la estrategia de Ferrari, que cayeron en la trampa de Red Bull. Sin embargo este año, tanto los dos Toro Rosso como Schumacher, facilitaron el ser adelantados, no defendieron su posición, por lo que adulteraron el transcurso normal de la carrera. Puede que los hubiese adelantado de todos modos, pero no lo sabremos. A Sumi le hubiese costado un poco más,  todos hemos visto como se las gasta para defender posición, por menos de nada te manda a la gradas.

Otra cosa que me ronda la cabeza son los resultados de las últimas calificaciones. Durante todo el año, Alonso le sacaba de 3 a 4 décimas a Massa y en carrera no había color. Sin embargo en las últimas carreras parece como que a Alonso se le hubiese olvidado pilotar, quedaba por detrás de Massa en calificación y en carrera tenía Massa que dejarlo pasar. En la última se vio bien claro, Massa hizo un trabajo formidable.

Ya no se qué pensar, parece como que todo está amañado de antemano, no se …

----------


## Luján

Si, eso quería decir, Tescelma.

En cuanto a lo que ha de hacer Ferrari ahora es simple.

1- Dejar de vender motores a Toro Rosso.
2- Comprar HRT y usarlo como segunda escudería. La podrían llamar FIAT, por ejemplo. Además, FIAT= FIA True  :Wink:  Y si no, pues comprar la licencia que hay otorgada que nadie quiere (la que se suponía que iba a usar USF1). Si Vettel tiene tres escuderos, que los tenga Alonso también.
3- Ya puestos, contratar a Pedro de la Rosa y a Jaime Alguersuari. Sobre todo al segundo, que anda que no da guerra ni ná.


Pero, sobre todo y lo más importante, el punto 1. No sé qué esperan para ello.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Jajaja que grande Luca!  :Big Grin: 

*Montezemolo a Ecclestone: "Respeto a los ancianos"*

*Las palabras del presidente de Ferrari son la resupuesta a las del patrón de la Fórmula 1 al referirse a la carta de Ferrari para pedir explicaciones por el adelantamiento de Vettel.*

Luca Cordero Di Montezemolo, presidente de Ferrari, ha realizado unas declarariones que son un auténtico ataque al patrón de la Fórmula 1, Bernie Ecclestone, en las que duda de su capacidad para llevar el 'Gran Circo' debido a su edad.

"Mi padre me enseñó a respetar a las personas ancianas, sobre todo cuando no son capaces de controlar lo que dicen. Pero hay que decir que a veces la vejez es incompatible con algunas responsabilidades", dijo el italiano a la prensa en Valencia, durante las Finales Mundiales de Ferrari.

Las palabras de Montezemolo llegan como resupuesta a las de Ecclestone al referirse a la carta de Ferrari para pedir explicaciones por el adelantamiento de Vettel a un Toro Rosso en Brasil. Ecclestone lo describió como "una broma" y dijo que Ferrari estaba equivocada.

http://motor.as.com/motor/2012/12/02...21_407470.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

Esto sí que es un simulador!!!

----------


## Luján

Los mensajes referidos al campeonato 2013 de Formula 1 se han trasladado a un nuevo hilo:

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...Formula-1-2013

Este se cierra.

----------

